# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #26



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They rent them? How do you return them? I mean if I am driving a long ways away and don't feel like stopping do I send them Fed. Express? or just put them out there and give them a push so they roll back to them?


You made me spit my coffee out! Ha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The transformers have descended upon Grandma's house. Optimus Prime and Bumblebee are going after the decepticons (and the dynobots).
> 
> I'm watching Mason while Mommy goes on a field trip with big brother. I found two big,very loud transformers at a garage sale. I'm the favorite Grandma now. Hahaha! Have fun, everybody! I am!


 My sons loved those. Glad they came back so my gs's just enjoy them. How many grands do you have?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I love to chat, but we are headed to St. Louis to DD #1's house as DH will repair her tractor that has quit running. Don't know how many days we will be gone, but will check in from time to time.

If there is exciting news, please PM me!

SamB, my house is also well secured with another security system thanks to son-in-law complete with cameras, an auto call to police & an outside noise makers so don't try to break in! The gate automatically locks with a 5 ft drop if you try to get away!

Our furniture is Early Halloween, with old TV's that has boxes to bring in the new signals after they changed the TV to a different frequency a year or 2 back, phones are rotary dial & no stereo system so do have fun with my old things.

Oh, if you search for any money, I'll return to help you as it would be nice to find money inside my house!

Good luck!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I love to chat, but we are headed to St. Louis to DD #1's house as DH will repair her tractor that has quit running. Don't know how many days we will be gone, but will check in from time to time.
> 
> If there is exciting news, please PM me!
> 
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I love to chat, but we are headed to St. Louis to DD #1's house as DH will repair her tractor that has quit running. Don't know how many days we will be gone, but will check in from time to time.
> 
> If there is exciting news, please PM me!
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip and a pleasant visit with DD#1, Jane.

When sam is done with your house please send them on to mine. It would be nice to find money in my house as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Have a safe trip and a pleasant visit with DD#1, Jane.
> 
> When sam is done with your house please send them on to mine. It would be nice to find money in my house as well.


Jane,

Safe, fun visit. We will be waiting for your return.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Doesn't it all boil down to: How much do relatives, or others, value the items you make, or the work you put into something. Whether it's a quilt, afghan, dress, shirt, refinished woodwork or piece of furniture, part of you, the maker (creator), is in it. When one discounts the item, one devalues the person who made it. IMHO


It was an accident. She put the pieces in a trash bag and set it on the back of her car. She was going to take it to someone to be pieced together. He thought it was garbage. He was very upset.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Still is funny this morning! Good morning, all. Have a nice day! It is not windy, FINALLY, so I am off for a morning walk before the wind kicks up the dust and debris, if there's any debris left out there!


Did you have the bad storms?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Extremely fond of Him! Our religion is based on, and has its roots in, Judaism. :thumbup:


More like in love with Him. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are a few uses for vinegar!


Also good for hair rinse. Keeps my hair shiny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I love to chat, but we are headed to St. Louis to DD #1's house as DH will repair her tractor that has quit running. Don't know how many days we will be gone, but will check in from time to time.
> 
> If there is exciting news, please PM me!
> 
> ...


Take care Janie.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have the bad storms?


No storms, just an endless amount of wind. Day after day after day. May start up again this afternoon. Supposed to end today!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I love to chat, but we are headed to St. Louis to DD #1's house as DH will repair her tractor that has quit running. Don't know how many days we will be gone, but will check in from time to time.
> 
> If there is exciting news, please PM me!
> 
> ...


Forgot to tell her about the secret moat that connects to the septic tank! :XD:  
Have a safe trip, Janie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was an accident. She put the pieces in a trash bag and set it on the back of her car. She was going to take it to someone to be pieced together. He thought it was garbage. He was very upset.


My apologies to all parties concerned. Misread the post.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More like in love with Him. :thumbup:


You're right, CB. So extremely fond of Him, we're actually in love with Him. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Righter Village News.

First To letters drifting in to this wonderful Charming News Of paper. I do mean they are drifting.

Can't help what is left of the left turns coming to visit. She just misses us so much.She just does not have a sense of directions. Yes you can tell her how to make a left turn.

You can't always win the Hair of dew contest. Get a better Dew. 

Yes we are into thighs,why are you worried about it. I mean it has been a long winter. Just do a couple of jiggles and move over.

Thanks It's hard being the only Normal won in this Village.

Get over it, spell check is not a crime. whats rong wiz you's antie waves. My computer is justice find as youse is.

Now on to the important stuff. Oh stuff it if you don't like it.

Yes saw a very strange women paying a visit. But she was short so off she goes.

Our Kute Pretty Gal has had to move to another Righter village. We miss her, but can visit her there. So feel free to visit her. In the mean time Thumb, has taken over her Decorating Emporium. Has new material in for your decorating needs. If you have some needs get some of what you need, if no needs don't bother her. She is only into needs, not not needs.

B of Bees Tea Emporium (really getting sick of Emporium, may have to change it or else will lose my train of thought. Speaking of trains, no I wasn't the one speaking of trains she was). She is having a sale on Winter Wine Teas). Right ( I like using right). We know which ones are tea Totoler's in this village. Jane Her Way our trusty sheriff has been issuing tickets when one wonders out of there. I do mean wonder's. Wondering here wondering there.

Speaking of Jane Her Way. She had to use her trustie Squirt of shot gun on one of those who made a left turn. She felt really bad about having to do that. Really mess up that womens dew.

JoKimming Garden and Flower shop is a bit behind on plants due to heavy snow season. But drupe plants are in. Yes they are a plantie thing.She would like to thank Ja Her Ways(get over it I can change names when ever I want) for returning her bike back, now that the Moped is dug out, and Ja H Ways can ride it again around village, but do wish she would get rid of that squeaky horn.

Sol of Way )every one is a way this time get over it.) Won the dew contest held by Geo Beauty shopee and Supplies .If you are in needs of a beaut get it while you can. Only comment I have is why she wore the Red wig back wards and could not see a thing and kept running into the walls.

New Shop in town yes I said Shop. 
Cave of Biker's Rent shop has open. Considering the whole lot of us are coming out of winter with stretch pants season we will need it bike I mean no stretch pants are not for warm season. He will be glad to set you in a new one.

Lovely the Looks Spinning Emporium wants everyone to know she has a new wheel for spinning. Boy she is good at the spinning. She also has a class on how to shear a sheep. She knows how to flip her sheep that one.

Lucky Loo pizza parlor is having a sale on Pizza dough. Bring a ladder the dough is on the ceiling she still hasn't got the hang of through the dough around. First climb first choice.

WE Can Kitty knitting Emporium is having a knit along. Please do not come and expect her to know how long you have knit. She has hired a new knitter to help out. Knuts for knitting please all welcome her before she figures out how crazy this place is.

Bump Her Kins has been busy in the Garden and running after birds in her garden. So don't expect her to be in the Ice Cream ,candy Store and exercise Emporium. Just go out back and yell at her and I do mean yell. She's using the ear plugs when she tills the soil. I think she is a bit over board with it myself. Have you look in front of the Village Mayors office lately. My gosh with all the veggies and flower she planted with the help of Caver gent there is no grass left. Will be a free for all when they come up come out and grow up.

New lady in town Gizzie Looks like we are growing again. 

Crazy knots will open soon Herb the Husband and her are travel around. Good thing she got Herb out of town, after that lady tried to by him. 

Bonner's dress shoppee has new Spring styles in. Nice warm coats, sweat shirts, yup that say Spring around here.

O.k. If I miss you and your Emporium Shoppee sorry you have to get a bit newies to have a newie to get a newies.
Besides i am having a brain freeze and have to get to the Doctors before it empty Out . Don't go there I have new hearing aids and they can pick up a laugh 40 feet away.I can hear you. 

Photo op's by our trusted photo op ter follows. Stop following her.

Boy am I wore out, now I am not wearing it out.

Spell check off, so someone who is or will not be named can complain. 

Stop laughing this is to important news.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village News.
> 
> First To letters drifting in to this wonderful Charming News Of paper. I do mean they are drifting.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :-D Thank you for the update, Editor Yarnie! Lots happening in Righter Village and you don't miss much. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

gjz said:


> No storms, just an endless amount of wind. Day after day after day. May start up again this afternoon. Supposed to end today!


I'm convinced that here we will head directly from winter into 3 days of 100 degree summer weather with high humidity and then right back into winter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or having your septic tank cleaned out and the smell. At least we know she is Pepe la Pew. :roll:


It is just the KP clown not to worry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm convinced that here we will head directly from winter into 3 days of 100 degree summer weather with high humidity and then right back into winter.


Me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not worth it so deleted.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm convinced that here we will head directly from winter into 3 days of 100 degree summer weather with high humidity and then right back into winter.


You are probably right! And the wind is back! Oh my,


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/04/29/judicial-watch-benghazi-documents-point-white-house-misleading-talking-points
> 
> A must read White house caught about Benghazi email law suit brought by Judicial watch for freedom of information act.
> 
> ...


The House did do it, but were sent memos with the parts that held the necessary info crossed out. Then the WH said they didn't ask for the memos on Benghazi - Really?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No maybe 4. :!:


That still might be too many. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, I love to chat, but we are headed to St. Louis to DD #1's house as DH will repair her tractor that has quit running. Don't know how many days we will be gone, but will check in from time to time.
> 
> If there is exciting news, please PM me!
> 
> ...


Oh! Your daughter lives in St. Louis? We lived there for about 5 1\2 years. What part does she live in? We lived in Creve Couer for 2 years, then moved to Chesterfield when we adopted our neice. We needed a bigger place. We really liked St Louis.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I forget who I heard this from but he said that we should always refer to her as "hillary what difference does it make clinton".


What difference does it make what we call her as long as it's NOT Madam President. I would be up for anything else. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> No CB. I was agreeing with the poster, not fighting. I feel I have lost freedoms. In New York City, there are cameras on the streets everywhere. Being online is antithetical to privacy - all of our information is on the Internet. I actually support having guns. The criminals will always get their guns even if it has to be done illegally. So it will be the honest guy who is disarmed. I do not trust any government and what it would do if the populace is unarmed. I guess I am liberal about social issues but I don't like politics interfering with my personal life.
> 
> And yes, Country, it is fine for people to not respond to me. I like this site for many reasons, tho. You really seem to care about each other and I like how you feel free to share details about yourselves. You seem like a group of friends in real time.You have created a real community.
> 
> ...


There is no "mold" here. I'm also Jewish and from the east. I'm accepted by who I am, not because we agree on all things. That is something your side doesn't understand.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Nope. No embarrassment necessary....you are all quite respectful, especially if you read the War on Women thread. You guys are devils in disguise according to what they are writing on that thread. Obviously, they aren't reading with a critical lens.


Welcome to the D&P thread. We do have a lot of fun and can consider ourselves friends.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My friend tells me my eyebrows are too light. Maybe I should try some of those?


I'm partial to the unibrow look. :-o :-o :-o :-o


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Welcome to the D&P thread. We do have a lot of fun and can consider ourselves friends.


Thank you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Me too.


It is getting steamy out here, now that the sun is out

Dock still underwater, but chairs still there. Flag still in the middle of the lake, but she looks pretty against the water and blue sky. Oh well, nothing damaged, just soggy.

Just had the AC/Heating guys out to do a spring checkup. So I am ready for the hot weather

Have some flowers to plant but toooooo wet out there, but pretty to look at.

Well back to my closet purge. So far 4 bags to take to Goodwill, and still more to go through. Should have done it last year, but never got around to it. So out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Morning All....Mornin KPG!
> 
> Welcome gjz and your fabulous spell checker...looking forward to hearing more about those funky thighs! LOLOL
> 
> ...


Have a fun trip Gerslay. You should have good weather after the storms. Travel safely.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sons loved those. Glad they came back so my gs's just enjoy them. How many grands do you have?


I've got three, all boys. Two belong to my middle son and one to my youngest.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> You are probably right! And the wind is back! Oh my,


Oh, what I wouldn't give to have the wind stop blowing! Just for one week!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here are a few uses for vinegar!


I hope #18 was meant to be gets rid of WARTS as I want to keep my WANTS. HEHEHE


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, what I wouldn't give to have the wind stop blowing! Just for one week!


At this point, I will take an afternoon!!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> At this point, I will take an afternoon!!


I'm greedy! I want a whole week! I did think about saying "a day", but I thought what the heck, if you're gonna wish for a day you might as well wish for a week. Oh, and I'd like sunshine too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm greedy! I want a whole week! I did think about saying "a day", but I thought what the heck, if you're gonna wish for a day you might as well wish for a week. Oh, and I'd like sunshine too.


What's sunshine?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> What's sunshine?


Its something we see rarely when the government isn't spraying the skies with a chemical soup to control the weather.

Google: "chem trails" or "geo engineering".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Speaking of the government, the EPA is preparing to delay the regulations on the coal industry until after the November elections. They were so gung ho to get the regulations passed, they now want to delay them. What a surprise! Very similar to the Obamacare delays. Anything to help control the outcome of the elections.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking of the government, the EPA is preparing to delay the regulations on the coal industry until after the November elections. They were so gung ho to get the regulations passed, they now want to delay them. What a surprise! Very similar to the Obamacare delays. Anything to help control the outcome of the elections.


Corrupt to the core!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It will never end until elections and hopeful a person who understands what it means to be a President.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It will never end until elections and hopeful a person who understands what it means to be a President.


We can only hope there is still someone left in this country who remembers what a statesman should be, instead of a politician.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They also say cider vinegar brings out red highlights.


True it does.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

La Pew has never worried me. Nor any of her other heads.


theyarnlady said:


> It is just the KP clown not to worry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There is no "mold" here. I'm also Jewish and from the east. I'm accepted by who I am, not because we agree on all things. That is something your side doesn't understand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> La Pew has never worried me. Nor any of her other heads.


CB,

Not only do you make me laugh, you are also very smart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So happy with Admin. La pew is totally gone. PTL Thanks LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So happy with Admin. La pew is totally gone. PTL Thanks LL.


Let's hope they stay away. We can ignore them, anyway.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this picture.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=303235319840830&set=a.136610123170018.31819.136183166546047&type=1&theater


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this picture.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=303235319840830&set=a.136610123170018.31819.136183166546047&type=1&theater


Thanks for sharing...love it as well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://weaselzippers.us/184708-former-nsc-spokesman-tommy-vietor-obama-was-not-in-the-situation-room-during-benghazi-attack/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Love your new rose avatar Jokim. Is that one of your tea roses?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I'm a Mason fan also. I hardly ever get gong in the morning until 10am. When I was working, I would watch it twice a day. Before work and again before bed.
> 
> Friday I'm off to watch my 3 grands in their school program.


Hope you enjoy the day with your grands Joey. Is it just a couple more months of school for them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Kitty, I wish I could take Fair Isle knitting classes from you. I so want to learn. Perhaps some day I'll make the trip to your end of the world.


Love to see you anytime! The icelandic fair isle (Lopi) patterns are easier to learn with because they have few colour changes and use heavier yarn than fingering fair isle. There are good videos on the net if you want to try with just 2 or 3 colours.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here are a few uses for vinegar!


Jane...that is just fantastic. Thanks so much. 
I saved it for future reference.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, I love to chat, but we are headed to St. Louis to DD #1's house as DH will repair her tractor that has quit running. Don't know how many days we will be gone, but will check in from time to time.
> 
> If there is exciting news, please PM me!
> 
> ...


Have a great trip and enjoy the time with your family Jane.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janee - you are a stitch here!

Enjoy St. Louis and your family. See ya here, there and everywhere.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray I can now rest up. I`ve been so busy all day....cooking, cleaning, laundry etc etc. And I have so much leftovers that I don`t have to cook tomorrow....yayyyy.
Now I`m relaxing and starting on my 5th...yes my 5th afghan.My hubby bought me a new knitting bag today - and a good thing too.
There is nothing more satisfying to me than opening a new circular needle (size 8 yay hubby bought the correct one this time lol), and a new ball of yarn to start a new knitting project.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another Golden Keyboard edition of the News -thanks to our editor for all the news that worthy. Photos to follow


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this picture.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=303235319840830&set=a.136610123170018.31819.136183166546047&type=1&theater


He showed us how, now it's up to us.
Thanks for the beautiful inspiration, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I can now rest up. I`ve been so busy all day....cooking, cleaning, laundry etc etc. And I have so much leftovers that I don`t have to cook tomorrow....yayyyy.
> Now I`m relaxing and starting on my 5th...yes my 5th afghan.My hubby bought me a new knitting bag today - and a good thing too.
> There is nothing more satisfying to me than opening a new circular needle (size 8 yay hubby bought the correct one this time lol), and a new ball of yarn to start a new knitting project.


You have a wonderful hubby, Wendy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did I tell you that is a beautiful rose avatar Jokim? I tried to take a pic of my pink rose. I will post the one I took today but will try to get the full blooming of it tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another Golden Keyboard edition of the News -thanks to our editor for all the news that worthy. Photos to follow


Oh goody. Love the photos.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you that is a beautiful rose avatar Jokim? I tried to take a pic of my pink rose. I will post the one I took today but will try to get the full blooming of it tomorrow.


I can smell your roses from here. mmmmm!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you that is a beautiful rose avatar Jokim? I tried to take a pic of my pink rose. I will post the one I took today but will try to get the full blooming of it tomorrow.


OMG! Are those blooming like that right now? You are so lucky! My plum trees have just started to bloom and I have no flowers growing yet. Wish I lived by you about now!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you that is a beautiful rose avatar Jokim? I tried to take a pic of my pink rose. I will post the one I took today but will try to get the full blooming of it tomorrow.


Those are beautiful roses, CB. Do you know the name of the pink (climber?) bush? It's not Knock Out, is it? Do you know the names of the other roses? You are so lucky to have roses blooming already in your area.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy...those roses are so beautiful. You really have a gift for gardening. I can`t say the same about me


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You have a wonderful hubby, Wendy.


Thank you Jokim, I really do feel blessed married to him.
We have been married 25 years this December, and he still calls me when he`s at work to ask how my day is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Those are beautiful roses, CB. Do you know the name of the pink (climber?) bush? It's not Knock Out, is it? Do you know the names of the other roses? You are so lucky to have roses blooming already in your area.


It is a Eden Rose - Pierre De Ronsard. I got it for my birthday years ago. It doesn't have as many blooms as it did last year. The read rose is showing out this year. I will have to get my dh to post the pic of last years. The Roundup roses are just budding out. I don't remember the name of the Jackson Perkins. I will have to go to their site to see if I can find it.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I am normal Well as normal as I can get on here.
> 
> I see the chat has continued on which only proves I right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Jokim, I really do feel blessed married to him.
> We have been married 25 years this December, and he still calls me when he`s at work to ask how my day is.


What a thoughtful life partner your DH is.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I like it. Truckers see a lot, and knitters are as close to perfect as you can get!


Bonnie you just don't know, I seen things I wished for no one to see. People seem to forget we are up high enough to see into the cars, it's ok if it's a pretty girl but well lets just stop there and let you use your imagination.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a Eden Rose - Pierre De Ronsard. I got it for my birthday years ago. It doesn't have as many blooms as it did last year. The read rose is showing out this year. I will have to get my dh to post the pic of last years. The Roundup roses are just budding out. I don't remember the name of the Jackson Perkins. I will have to go to their site to see if I can find it.


Oh yes, Pierre De Ronsard (Eden Rose) is beautiful. It can be very flower-productive. Wonder is the red rose bush is Blaze. There are so many red roses, it's difficult to pinpoint exactly the name of the rose. It's a lot easier to say what it is not. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Jokim, I really do feel blessed married to him.
> We have been married 25 years this December, and he still calls me when he`s at work to ask how my day is.


That's sweet.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you that is a beautiful rose avatar Jokim? I tried to take a pic of my pink rose. I will post the one I took today but will try to get the full blooming of it tomorrow.


I love your roses! Oh, I wish we had some color! Its been so dreary here. But tomorrow, its supposed to get up to 70. Yay! Partly cloudy, does that mean we might see the sun? I hope so. I don't know if my beds will dry out so I can till them. I'm getting eager to plant.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh yes, Pierre De Ronsard (Eden Rose) is beautiful. It can be very flower-productive. Wonder is the red rose bush is Blaze. There are so many red roses, it's difficult to pinpoint exactly the name of the rose. It's a lot easier to say what it is not. :-D


I looked on the site but can't find it. I don't think it was a Blaze but I could be wrong. I have Don Juan that is nappy looking but the roses are blooming. I didn't cut it back this year. Lost one of them. They are a double rose in a darker red. I also have some tiny red roses. I got a cutting off of one in NWAR. It was at the college and growing over the side walk. It is really dainty and has a lot of buds right now. Most I don't know the name because I just got cutting from people.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, I love to chat, but we are headed to St. Louis to DD #1's house as DH will repair her tractor that has quit running. Don't know how many days we will be gone, but will check in from time to time.
> 
> If there is exciting news, please PM me!
> 
> ...


Janie ya'll have a safe trip and enjoy yourselves. I found out your new security system is the zoo. you have hired them so they can catch a loudmouth lefty and put her on display at the zoo. smart , very smart


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I love your roses! Oh, I wish we had some color! Its been so dreary here. But tomorrow, its supposed to get up to 70. Yay! Partly cloudy, does that mean we might see the sun? I hope so. I don't know if my beds will dry out so I can till them. I'm getting eager to plant.


I did what you said with my potatoes. I covered them up with dirt. I left about 6 " of leaves. Is that right? Hope you get to garden soon. I played outside for about 4 hours today just cleaning up. My son just put in about 40 tomato plants . He went crazy. We ran out of canned tomatoes around Jan. If they all do well I will be giving them away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Their last day is May 23rd. Two weeks before the public school is out. It is a good time to visit some of the sites that are real busy in the summer. Their favorite place is the House on the Rock. But we went there last year. Maybe a Brewer game.


You always show them a good time. I know they love to come visit with you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I looked on the site but can't find it. I don't think it was a Blaze but I could be wrong. I have Don Juan that is nappy looking but the roses are blooming. I didn't cut it back this year. Lost one of them. They are a double rose in a darker red. I also have some tiny red roses. I got a cutting off of one in NWAR. It was at the college and growing over the side walk. It is really dainty and has a lot of buds right now. Most I don't know the name because I just got cutting from people.


Years ago I grew Don Juan for one year! Not a very hardy rose for our climate (Zone 6A), so it died. They are beautiful dark red and very double climbers. You are able to grow more varieties of roses because of the milder climate in Arkansas. You can probably grow some very nice yellow roses to which I'm partial. Can't wait for mine to start growing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I love your roses! Oh, I wish we had some color! Its been so dreary here. But tomorrow, its supposed to get up to 70. Yay! Partly cloudy, does that mean we might see the sun? I hope so. I don't know if my beds will dry out so I can till them. I'm getting eager to plant.


My fingers are well and truly crossed that you get nice weather tomorrow Nebby. You`ve more than earned it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Saying good nite, Ladies and Gent. Eyes are very tired. Tomorrow house needs cleaning, shopping has to be done for company this weekend and a bucket of golf balls needs to be hit on the driving range. Golf starts next week and I'm very rusty. Tah, Tah ................


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Years ago I grew Don Juan for one year! Not a very hardy rose for our climate (Zone 6A), so it died. They are beautiful dark red and very double climbers. You are able to grow more varieties of roses because of the milder climate in Arkansas. You can probably grow some very nice yellow roses to which I'm partial. Can't wait for mine to start growing.


I have never had a yellow rose. They are pretty but I guess I favor the pinks and reds. My cousin has a purple rose but I have never seen it. Maybe I will ask her for a cutting. I will see her at the reunion.
I am looking forward to seeing your roses next month.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wendy thought you would like this.http://liftbump.com/2014/04/11096-happy-couple-married-86-years-sets-example-can-live/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> There is no "mold" here. I'm also Jewish and from the east. I'm accepted by who I am, not because we agree on all things. That is something your side doesn't understand.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So happy with Admin. La pew is totally gone. PTL Thanks LL.


Admin must be getting tired of dealing with her. What a pitiful existence.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this picture.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=303235319840830&set=a.136610123170018.31819.136183166546047&type=1&theater


Thanks CB - beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Admin must be getting tired of dealing with her. What a pitiful existence.


Maybe they will press charges against Darth. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I can now rest up. I`ve been so busy all day....cooking, cleaning, laundry etc etc. And I have so much leftovers that I don`t have to cook tomorrow....yayyyy.
> Now I`m relaxing and starting on my 5th...yes my 5th afghan.My hubby bought me a new knitting bag today - and a good thing too.
> There is nothing more satisfying to me than opening a new circular needle (size 8 yay hubby bought the correct one this time lol), and a new ball of yarn to start a new knitting project.


 :thumbup: What pattern did you decide on for this one Wendy? You must have quite the collection of #8 needles with so many afghans on the go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you that is a beautiful rose avatar Jokim? I tried to take a pic of my pink rose. I will post the one I took today but will try to get the full blooming of it tomorrow.


Your roses are gorgeous CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your roses are gorgeous CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> OMG! Are those blooming like that right now? You are so lucky! My plum trees have just started to bloom and I have no flowers growing yet. Wish I lived by you about now!


We have early yellow plums and they finished blooming last month. The apple trees have started blooming the last couple of days. Do you have other fruit trees and flowering shrubs?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Their last day is May 23rd. Two weeks before the public school is out. It is a good time to visit some of the sites that are real busy in the summer. Their favorite place is the House on the Rock. But we went there last year. Maybe a Brewer game.


Our schools go to the end of June and start up again at the beginning of Sep. Nice to avoid some of the crowds when you go to the sites and I'm sure they enjoy their outings with you. We don`t follow baseball as much in western Canada


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe they will press charges against Darth. :roll:


 :roll: she doesn't stop


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wendy thought you would like this.http://liftbump.com/2014/04/11096-happy-couple-married-86-years-sets-example-can-live/


well, I thought our 42 years was pretty good till I saw this. I agree divorce should not be an option,like a "get out of jail free card". I have had only had 12 wives, still waiting on the 4 richer one's. HA,HA


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Admin must be getting tired of dealing with her. What a pitiful existence.


WCK I think Samb may be another of her alias's. Says she is a new user but sure knows a lot about what the lefties are talking about, jury still out on her.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> WCK I think Samb may be another of her alias's. Says she is a new user but sure knows a lot about what the lefties are talking about, jury still out on her.


All, and that means every single one, of Samb's posts have been deleted by admin. I think the jury has delivered their verdict.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you that is a beautiful rose avatar Jokim? I tried to take a pic of my pink rose. I will post the one I took today but will try to get the full blooming of it tomorrow.


So gorgeous! You are a great gardener!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> What's sunshine?


thumper I don't know what the problem is, I had to mow the yard twice already. everything down here growing like crazy,garden doing great, already have blooms on tomatoes, rose bushes I got DW were blooming before we got them planted. I do feel for you though, I use to have to drive truck in the winter snow up there. This has been a strange winter this year.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> All, and that means every single one, of Samb's posts have been deleted by admin. I think the jury has delivered their verdict.


could not have happened to a more nasty person, thank you admin for making KP a nicer place to be.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> All, and that means every single one, of Samb's posts have been deleted by admin. I think the jury has delivered their verdict.


maybe this will send a message to the rest of the nasties to stay on their thread and leave us alone. If they would just keep their views to themselves and just be civil I wouldn't mind them on this thread ,but alas it is not in them, the AOW will come out every time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> maybe this will send a message to the rest of the nasties to stay on their thread and leave us alone. If they would just keep their views to themselves and just be civil I wouldn't mind them on this thread ,but alas it is not in them, the AOW will come out every time.


Their ugly heads will keep on resurfacing. Doubt they will give up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> maybe this will send a message to the rest of the nasties to stay on their thread and leave us alone. If they would just keep their views to themselves and just be civil I wouldn't mind them on this thread ,but alas it is not in them, the AOW will come out every time.


I have noticed that the General Chit Chat section has not been used by them lately to start social issue topics that are based on their political viewpoints and then turned into rants and attacks by them. They seem to confine themselves to threads that most users don't frequent. That is a blessing.

I have not been on for a little while. I have a good number of pages to catch up on. DH has kept me busy running errands since I got home. I have a few more errands today. Then I'll be able to settle down and knit.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We have early yellow plums and they finished blooming last month. The apple trees have started blooming the last couple of days. Do you have other fruit trees and flowering shrubs?


Thanks for asking--Well, I have apple trees, but the deer/bears have pretty much stripped the trees and I'm not sure they will bear any fruit this year. I have some small flower beds which are just beginning to come alive. I also have a small greenhouse and have kale, tomatoes, spinach, and some ornamental grass right now. I love this time of year! What else do you have growing?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: she doesn't stop


True Kitty, Yesterday Darth Le Pew posted a scathing piece on POV about Wombat using the name pjkeen 52 and was suspended but not until someone reposted it and responded, so it's still up. A piece under the alias philfrom philippine at Wombatnomore site she started 'FashionFad', it was suspended and no one reposted and responded so there is no evidence of that. Admin. is on the ball, I wonder when they will get so sick of it and what they will do
Good Morning D&P. Another sunless morning in N. Indiana. The birds are singing so maybe they know the cloud cover and constant drizzle is moving out of the area. Life is still Good.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

CB, Your roses are unbelievable, I love the way you can enjoy them from inside the house, what a wise place you chose to plant.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good and a Blessed Morning to all.

Thumper and Knitter from Neb. Saw that yellow thing this morning , but see rain clouds coming in from the west. I am with you about rain and rain soaked ground. Wish for anything but rain and snow. But my squill has flower. the lily's of the valley are coming up all over the lawn, don't want to stay where planted.Nor does the Columbine see their leaves by the Hosta. The Ferns have dead off in the middle and moved out too.
The maple trees are growing in the grass. Whirlgigs are coming soon and so more seeds for maple trees. I love my Norwegian Maple at least doesn't send out seeds. My Apple tree does not even have leaves yet, nor the Plum tree green gage plums here WCK. Herb garden Parsley is coming in thick, but looks like all that made it through the winter. Have not even thought about buying tomatoes ect. Well now gray storm clouds out. ground so soak don't even want to walk on it. At least river has not gone up to much.

LTL it does not sound very nice by you either . The east coast is flooding all over the place. 

Weather can't live with it can't live with out it.

Roses are beautiful CB. 

Joey Brewer game sure hope they wind. Do you go down to lake, You can go to the Museum, or the zoo. The zoo is really nice.

Glad BS is gone. Don't you love her initial's. Wonder when she will be back. Glad Admin is deleting her .

Karveer I am still the normal one on here, as normal as I can get. :roll:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Ah, yes! The sun IS shining! I'm trying to think of something I could do outdoors. But alas, everything is too wet. Maybe I'll just have to go shopping?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> True Kitty, Yesterday Darth Le Pew posted a scathing piece on POV about Wombat using the name pjkeen 52 and was suspended but not until someone reposted it and responded, so it's still up. A piece under the alias philfrom philippine at Wombatnomore site she started 'FashionFad', it was suspended and no one reposted and responded so there is no evidence of that. Admin. is on the ball, I wonder when they will get so sick of it and what they will do
> Good Morning D&P. Another sunless morning in N. Indiana. The birds are singing so maybe they know the cloud cover and constant drizzle is moving out of the area. Life is still Good.


She really is a piece of work isn't she. Wombatnomore, doesn't look anything like that so now she has taken up to lie too. Wombat is a women she really is a nut job if there ever was one.
I really think she does have mental problems . But not holding my breath as she will be back. 
Love how she announce to Jayne she knew so much about computers not enough to keep her on here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She really is a piece of work isn't she. Wombatnomore, doesn't look anything like that so now she has taken up to lie too. Wombat is a women she really is a nut job if there ever was one.
> I really think she does have mental problems . But not holding my breath as she will be back.
> Love how she announce to Jayne she knew so much about computers not enough to keep her on here.


I am praying she doesn't have children. Can you imagine what kind of mother she would be or wife? God help her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am praying she doesn't have children. Can you imagine what kind of mother she would be or wife? God help her.


That's for sure.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> She really is a piece of work isn't she. Wombatnomore, doesn't look anything like that so now she has taken up to lie too. Wombat is a women she really is a nut job if there ever was one.
> I really think she does have mental problems . But not holding my breath as she will be back.
> Love how she announce to Jayne she knew so much about computers not enough to keep her on here.


I agree, I think she has become 'undone.'
Wombat is a great gal, she certainly had the alias 'VocalLisa' on the defense.   
My lily of the valley and hosta's are doing well in this wet weather also. I love the smell of lily of the valley and lilac's. The deer eat alot of my hosta's, if any gets the chance to bloom they eat the bloom also. It's frustrating but I've learned to except it, and the Doe's will bring their fawn to have a nibble, so it's worth the trouble. As I thin my hosta's I have started a planting area in the woods to discourage them from feeding in the yard. They haven't got the message yet. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I agree, I think she has become 'undone.'
> Wombat is a great gal, she certainly had the alias 'VocalLisa' on the defense.
> My lily of the valley and hosta's are doing well in this wet weather also. I love the smell of lily of the valley and lilac's. The deer eat alot of my hosta's, if any gets the chance to bloom they eat the bloom also. It's frustrating but I've learned to except it, and the Doe's will bring their fawn to have a nibble, so it's worth the trouble. As I thin my hosta's I have started a planting area in the woods to discourage them from feeding in the yard. They haven't got the message yet. :roll:


Know how you feel about deer. They do not even have enough sense to use the deer crossing sign put out there to tell us where they are suppose to cross.  
Did you know you can dried Lily of the valley? I did it and they turn a bit yellow and do not smell . But they are pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I agree, I think she has become 'undone.'
> Wombat is a great gal, she certainly had the alias 'VocalLisa' on the defense.
> My lily of the valley and hosta's are doing well in this wet weather also. I love the smell of lily of the valley and lilac's. The deer eat alot of my hosta's, if any gets the chance to bloom they eat the bloom also. It's frustrating but I've learned to except it, and the Doe's will bring their fawn to have a nibble, so it's worth the trouble. As I thin my hosta's I have started a planting area in the woods to discourage them from feeding in the yard. They haven't got the message yet. :roll:


Yes Wombat is a nice women, she hasn't been on here anymore. I think Jody got to her. She Wombat was attack by a fellow Aussie to . How stupid was that women but then she was part of the AOW.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I agree, I think she has become 'undone.'
> Wombat is a great gal, she certainly had the alias 'VocalLisa' on the defense.
> My lily of the valley and hosta's are doing well in this wet weather also. I love the smell of lily of the valley and lilac's. The deer eat alot of my hosta's, if any gets the chance to bloom they eat the bloom also. It's frustrating but I've learned to except it, and the Doe's will bring their fawn to have a nibble, so it's worth the trouble. As I thin my hosta's I have started a planting area in the woods to discourage them from feeding in the yard. They haven't got the message yet. :roll:


Should have put Jody's name meaning she is a nut job not Wombat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ah, yes! The sun IS shining! I'm trying to think of something I could do outdoors. But alas, everything is too wet. Maybe I'll just have to go shopping?


Luck you get to see that yellow thingy . Yes shopping sounds like something you should do. It always lifts the spirit. Well mine at least, come home with everything I want and do not need.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> All, and that means every single one, of Samb's posts have been deleted by admin. I think the jury has delivered their verdict.


The same thing happened last night with new user pjkeen who posted a warning about wombatnomore here and on every thread wombat had posted on. They've all been deleted, except where Susan posted a reply. The comments are totally slanderous, she can't possibly know that the wombat that posts here is the same person she found on the internet. She obviously doesn't care who she hurts.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Know how you feel about deer. They do not even have enough sense to use the deer crossing sign put out there to tell us where they are suppose to cross.
> Did you know you can dried Lily of the valley? I did it and they turn a bit yellow and do not smell . But they are pretty.


deer crossing   
here is a couple pics of hosta garde, these are from 2 years ago.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

last years sunflower, and a picture of my cousin's pumpkin. It's a butt pumpkin LOL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have noticed that the General Chit Chat section has not been used by them lately to start social issue topics that are based on their political viewpoints and then turned into rants and attacks by them. They seem to confine themselves to threads that most users don't frequent. That is a blessing.
> 
> I have not been on for a little while. I have a good number of pages to catch up on. DH has kept me busy running errands since I got home. I have a few more errands today. Then I'll be able to settle down and knit.


Welcome home KC. Must be lots to catch up on after being away for a month. Have you started your sweater with the yarn you got in CA?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I agree, I think she has become 'undone.'
> Wombat is a great gal, she certainly had the alias 'VocalLisa' on the defense.
> My lily of the valley and hosta's are doing well in this wet weather also. I love the smell of lily of the valley and lilac's. The deer eat alot of my hosta's, if any gets the chance to bloom they eat the bloom also. It's frustrating but I've learned to except it, and the Doe's will bring their fawn to have a nibble, so it's worth the trouble. As I thin my hosta's I have started a planting area in the woods to discourage them from feeding in the yard. They haven't got the message yet. :roll:


What do lily of the valley look like? Do they have blue blooms? If you use cayenne pepper around the hosta's that helps. I only have a few but they have eaten them down before. They are deer magnets. That is what I do with the goose decoy . I move it around. The best is a coyote decoy but who wants an ugly thing like that in your flowers. Dogs don't help because our dogs welcome any visitor with open arms. :shock: :roll: :lol: One year the deer ate my roses down and my ivy was striped to the vines. I was ANGRY!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have noticed that the General Chit Chat section has not been used by them lately to start social issue topics that are based on their political viewpoints and then turned into rants and attacks by them. They seem to confine themselves to threads that most users don't frequent. That is a blessing.
> 
> I have not been on for a little while. I have a good number of pages to catch up on. DH has kept me busy running errands since I got home. I have a few more errands today. Then I'll be able to settle down and knit.


We are glad you made it back safe. We missed you. Get settled and let us know what you are up too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My oldest GS just came in to tell me he passed his first semester of nursing school. So proud of him. I have so much to do today. I will be back later. Glad everyone is getting some of this sunshine.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do lily of the valley look like? Do they have blue blooms? If you use cayenne pepper around the hosta's that helps. I only have a few but they have eaten them down before. They are deer magnets. That is what I do with the goose decoy . I move it around. The best is a coyote decoy but who wants an ugly thing like that in your flowers. Dogs don't help because our dogs welcome any visitor with open arms. :shock: :roll: :lol: One year the deer ate my roses down and my ivy was striped to the vines. I was ANGRY!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Great leader where are you?

Seem we are being lead down the golden path of no return.

Seem we are minds less wonders.

seem there is no like of our recipes and gardening is worthless to some. Bet they will want one of those gardens when prices keep going up.

Seem like it does not take much for them to complain about.

Seen empty time and no mind does not mine that this nation is broke, But then it takes a person with a mind to figure that out.

Seem more important to worry about important things, like ID's, getting out the Dem voting than having to figure out who is going to pay the debt this nation is leaving for our children and grandchildren. 

Heck as long as they can collect their government benefits.
One can claim to fit into the me me me first to heck with the rest and generations to come. 

Seem we can talk about abortions and have never had one and are to old to have one. But want government to stay out of their bodies but government should pay for birth control pills and abortions. Again a me mentality. 

Seem being mad about every thing is the way to live.

Seem to me how do you spell dull of mind and and no thought of what is going to happen more important to squeal and squawk about what others may be saying and you have to know that we are not right about what is happening to this nation. How could we think that, may be because we actual think and can see what is happening.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Thanks for asking--Well, I have apple trees, but the deer/bears have pretty much stripped the trees and I'm not sure they will bear any fruit this year. I have some small flower beds which are just beginning to come alive. I also have a small greenhouse and have kale, tomatoes, spinach, and some ornamental grass right now. I love this time of year! What else do you have growing?


Although I live in a gardener's paradise, I don't have time for much more than a few baskets, trees and shrubs. Ironically, I had a big veggie and flower garden in the barely 90 frost free days of the Alberta foothills! I still love to talk gardening though and am lucky enough to have a stores that sell a lot of local produce and wonderful farm market every Sat.

We do have 2 resident deer and they nibble on the apple trees but haven't caused too much damage. We have had the odd bear show up in the fall and a trap was set up after a neighbour's sheep were attacked - but he had already moved on by then.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do lily of the valley look like? Do they have blue blooms? If you use cayenne pepper around the hosta's that helps. I only have a few but they have eaten them down before. They are deer magnets. That is what I do with the goose decoy . I move it around. The best is a coyote decoy but who wants an ugly thing like that in your flowers. Dogs don't help because our dogs welcome any visitor with open arms. :shock: :roll: :lol: One year the deer ate my roses down and my ivy was striped to the vines. I was ANGRY!


Yes, lily of the valley has blooms but they're not blue. They are white. Also, they are wonderfully frangrant.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> last years sunflower, and a picture of my cousin's pumpkin. It's a butt pumpkin LOL.


Great photos!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My oldest GS just came in to tell me he passed his first semester of nursing school. So proud of him. I have so much to do today. I will be back later. Glad everyone is getting some of this sunshine.


Congratulations! Please tell him for me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh okay thanks. I have those. I was thinking about some kind of tall lily that are blue. Mine have already bloomed.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do lily of the valley look like? Do they have blue blooms? If you use cayenne pepper around the hosta's that helps. I only have a few but they have eaten them down before. They are deer magnets. That is what I do with the goose decoy . I move it around. The best is a coyote decoy but who wants an ugly thing like that in your flowers. Dogs don't help because our dogs welcome any visitor with open arms. :shock: :roll: :lol: One year the deer ate my roses down and my ivy was striped to the vines. I was ANGRY!


 Lucca barks at them, but they won't leave until we let her out. Then after she comes back in they come right back. Your dogs roll out the welcome mat :-D :-D 
i didn't know deer ate roses and ivy! They are destructive!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Congratulations! Please tell him for me!


I will LL . He was scared he wasn't going to past. But I knew he would.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will LL . He was scared he wasn't going to past. But I knew he would.


It is easy to think that way - pressure. I know you gave him support. He must feel so good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am praying she doesn't have children. Can you imagine what kind of mother she would be or wife? God help her.


There must really be a mental illness involved to be so malicious and vindictive to keep coming back just to be hurtful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lucca barks at them, but they won't leave until we let her out. Then after she comes back in they come right back. Your dogs roll out the welcome mat :-D :-D
> i didn't know deer ate roses and ivy! They are destructive!


That was the first time. They also ate my hydrangea down and it hasn't bloomed since then. It is not like they don't have 200 acres behind me to munch on.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Great photos!


Thank you LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> last years sunflower, and a picture of my cousin's pumpkin. It's a butt pumpkin LOL.


Beautiful plantings Gali. Love your cousin's pumpkin :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:



> deer crossing
> here is a couple pics of hosta garde, these are from 2 years ago.


mind should look so good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There must really be a mental illness involved to be so malicious and vindictive to keep coming back just to be hurtful.


Absolutely. That is what I have said many times. That person is very, very mentally ill. Anger and much more.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was the first time. They also ate my hydrangea down and it hasn't bloomed since then. It is not like they don't have 200 acres behind me to munch on.


Wow, I would be mad too. :evil: :evil: When you get up in the morning your landscape has changed, even during the day they help themselves. Geez!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> last years sunflower, and a picture of my cousin's pumpkin. It's a butt pumpkin LOL.


good old cheeky butt, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> good old cheeky butt, thanks for the laugh.


Thank you kitty and lady.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My oldest GS just came in to tell me he passed his first semester of nursing school. So proud of him. I have so much to do today. I will be back later. Glad everyone is getting some of this sunshine.


Congratulations to him from me. We need more great nurses in the HC field. You must be very proud!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was the first time. They also ate my hydrangea down and it hasn't bloomed since then. It is not like they don't have 200 acres behind me to munch on.


But do you ever thing the deer are smarter then some humans. free lunch no taxes, no government control where they live.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Congratulations to him from me. We need more great nurses in the HC field. You must be very proud!


yea we need more nurses in this country.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was the first time. They also ate my hydrangea down and it hasn't bloomed since then. It is not like they don't have 200 acres behind me to munch on.


I can accept the deer muching on my stuff more than I've had to accept that my DH mowed over several of my perennials last year and they're not coming up this spring. Grr!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country, Your GS in nursing school is great. And may many more successful semesters come his way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do lily of the valley look like? Do they have blue blooms? If you use cayenne pepper around the hosta's that helps. I only have a few but they have eaten them down before. They are deer magnets. That is what I do with the goose decoy . I move it around. The best is a coyote decoy but who wants an ugly thing like that in your flowers. Dogs don't help because our dogs welcome any visitor with open arms. :shock: :roll: :lol: One year the deer ate my roses down and my ivy was striped to the vines. I was ANGRY!


This worked for me and a few of my country friends - cut a bar of strong anti-bacterial soap like Coast or Dial into pieces and wrap in bits of pantyhose and stake into your garden every 12 - 18 inches. Have to replace it after 3 - 4 weeks but it did keep the deer away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This worked for me and a few of my country friends - cut a bar of strong anti-bacterial soap like Coast or Dial into pieces and wrap in bits of pantyhose and stake into your garden every 12 - 18 inches. Have to replace it after 3 - 4 weeks but it did keep the deer away.


Dogs help. Also, I hang aluminum pie pans from string that rattle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I can accept the deer muching on my stuff more than I've had to accept that my DH mowed over several of my perennials last year and they're not coming up this spring. Grr!


Sounds like a true man. mine cut it ,mow's it , or digs it up. Then tells me with a proud voice what he has done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My oldest GS just came in to tell me he passed his first semester of nursing school. So proud of him. I have so much to do today. I will be back later. Glad everyone is getting some of this sunshine.


Congrats to him CB, wonderful news. Have a great day.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This worked for me and a few of my country friends - cut a bar of strong anti-bacterial soap like Coast or Dial into pieces and wrap in bits of pantyhose and stake into your garden every 12 - 18 inches. Have to replace it after 3 - 4 weeks but it did keep the deer away.


Thanks kitty, sounds like a tried and true remedy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Dogs help. Also, I hang aluminum pie pans from string that rattle.


The aluminum pie or tart tins also worked well to keep magpies and crows away.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks for the chat ladies. Later


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The aluminum pie or tart tins also worked well to keep magpies and crows away.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Great leader where are you?
> 
> Seem we are being lead down the golden path of no return.
> 
> ...


You've given me the opening that I've been waiting for. I've something to say that nobody wants to hear. Maybe its been said here before, I don't know. If you don't like it, I will go away and leave you alone.

What you say is true but is far worse. The dollar is nearing collapse. Starvation, riots and death will be coming. Where to begin? The federal reserve is not federal. It is a cabal of privately owned banks. They print our money and create it out of thin air with the click of a computer. Our government spends far more money than they take in. They borrow from other countries by issuing treasury bonds. When they can't borrow enough, the fed prints more money. Every dollar they print causes your dollars to be worth less. That's inflation. It devalues the dollar. Since 1913, the dollar has lost 90% of it's value in this way. When the fed creates this money out of thin air, they "loan" it to our government and charge us interest. Understand? They create something out of nothing and SAY we owe it. All while they're literally stealing the money right out of our wallets. We have reached to point where everything the IRS collects is not enough to pay the interest on what "we" owe. Our government's debt increases at a rate of $12 million every SECOND! We're broke!

The only reason the dollar hasn't collapsed yet is because the dollar is the world's reserve currency. That means when any country wants to "buy" something from another country, they must do so with dollars. There is also something called the petro dollar. Every country that wants to buy or sell oil must do so with dollars. Therefore, everyone must buy dollars whether they want to or not. Our country deflates the dollar and makes it worthless but everyone must buy it anyway.

Countries around the world are starting to rebel. They're tired of the US deflating the dollar and virtually stealing from them. Sadaam Hussein rebelled. He announced that he would no longer sell oil in dollars, but in gold. He had to be stopped, or it would lead to the collapse of the dollar. THAT is why we went to war in Iraq! As we now know, there were never any weapons of mass destruction in Iraq! In the meantime Russia started supplying Europe with oil and the Saudi's didn't like that. They wanted tobuld pipelines to supply everywhere, including one through Afghanistan. They said no. That's why we went to war with Afghanistan. 911 is a whole other story. I won't go there now. The drug trade in Afghanistan is another story for another time also. The pipelines were to run through Syria. Assad would not cooperate, hence we hired and supplied rebels to oust Assad. We nearly got into war with Syria and Russia (their ally). The American people rebelled! They didn't want war! Now we're trying to stop Russia from supplying oil to Europe by going into the Ukraine. All of that is a set up by the US to get control of territories surrounding Russia, and thus control Russia.

Now we'll back up just a little. As I said other countries got tired of the US stealing from them. A couple of years ago the BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) handed t
Oops... Accidently hit send button. I will continue. The BRICS banded together and made a deal to trade NOT using the dollar. Especially trade in oil. Russia and China made a deal to sell Russian and Iranian oil using the yuan. Russia has the pipelines to Europe. The US has to stop that or risk the collapse of the dollar.

All of these are only delaying tactics. The dollar IS going to collapse! Its only a matter of WHEN? When the dollar collapses the value will drop to almost nothing immediately! You will not be able to buy food. Goods and services will shut down. Starving people will riot and kill. You must prepare by planting gardens and stocking up on food while you can. You must be prepared for what is coming in the near future. It was all written in the bible. The signs of the times are here. You can read them! I love you and I want you to be aware of what is happening. You can ask me questions or tell me to go away.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wendy thought you would like this.http://liftbump.com/2014/04/11096-happy-couple-married-86-years-sets-example-can-live/


Thanks for the article Bumpy. Such a beautiful devoted couple. I hope they`re together for all eternity.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You've given me the opening that I've been waiting for. I've something to say that nobody wants to hear. Maybe its been said here before, I don't know. If you don't like it, I will go away and leave you alone.
> 
> What you say is true but is far worse. The dollar is nearing collapse. Starvation, riots and death will be coming. Where to begin? The federal reserve is not federal. It is a cabal of privately owned banks. They print our money and create it out of thin air with the click of a computer. Our government spends far more money than they take in. They borrow from other countries by issuing treasury bonds. When they can't borrow enough, the fed prints more money. Every dollar they print causes your dollars to be worth less. That's inflation. It devalues the dollar. Since 1913, the dollar has lost 90% of it's value in this way. When the fed creates this money out of thin air, they "loan" it to our government and charge us interest. Understand? They create something out of nothing and SAY we owe it. All while they're literally stealing the money right out of our wallets. We have reached to point where everything the IRS collects is not enough to pay the interest on what "we" owe. Our government's debt increases at a rate of $12 million every SECOND! We're broke!
> 
> ...


We don't like Obama either...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

If you wonder why I posted this, read Ezekiel 33!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We don't like Obama either...


None of this is about o! He is merely a puppet for the big money people! The SAME money changers that JESUS threw out of the temple!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, lily of the valley has blooms but they're not blue. They are white. Also, they are wonderfully frangrant.


Good afternoon, Ladies and Karverr.
Love seeing the Lilies of the Valley photos, can almost smell their heavenly fragrance. They aren't blooming here, yet. I have white and PINK Lillies of the Valley. They look and smell just like the white variety but their flowers are light pink. Got them from a friend of MIL's.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lucca barks at them, but they won't leave until we let her out. Then after she comes back in they come right back. Your dogs roll out the welcome mat :-D :-D
> i didn't know deer ate roses and ivy! They are destructive!


For all their cute, darling looks, deer, in their habits are no better than rodents. Very destructive and very set in their habits and feeding patterns. Which means, that they'll always return to the place where they found food before, unless the food source is removed. I have them coming to my rose bushes and eating the unopened buds. Sprinkling cayenne pepper on the rose buds and leaves discourages them, but has to be applied every time after rain and when new growth appears. It's hard waging battle with Mother Nature.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There must really be a mental illness involved to be so malicious and vindictive to keep coming back just to be hurtful.


Yes, you have something there, Kitty. It is not normal to be this vicious and still maintain friendly relationships with others.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was the first time. They also ate my hydrangea down and it hasn't bloomed since then. It is not like they don't have 200 acres behind me to munch on.


The deer around here have a beautiful park and creek to wander through and feed, but still, they come to my garden and eat my rosebuds. Perhaps the new rose growth is better tasting that honeysuckle and other bushes around here. I have a hard time thinking like a deer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This worked for me and a few of my country friends - cut a bar of strong anti-bacterial soap like Coast or Dial into pieces and wrap in bits of pantyhose and stake into your garden every 12 - 18 inches. Have to replace it after 3 - 4 weeks but it did keep the deer away.


Animals do not like strong fragrances like soap (artificial type fragrance). Same goes for insects: silver fish will stay away from yarn if you place a bar of soap with the yarn. Thanks for that tip, Kitty.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I love your roses! Oh, I wish we had some color! Its been so dreary here. But tomorrow, its supposed to get up to 70. Yay! Partly cloudy, does that mean we might see the sun? I hope so. I don't know if my beds will dry out so I can till them. I'm getting eager to plant.


If you are that anxious to get started, come on to my house. I think it the neighborly thing to do. You can plant whatever you wish. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have noticed that the General Chit Chat section has not been used by them lately to start social issue topics that are based on their political viewpoints and then turned into rants and attacks by them. They seem to confine themselves to threads that most users don't frequent. That is a blessing.
> 
> I have not been on for a little while. I have a good number of pages to catch up on. DH has kept me busy running errands since I got home. I have a few more errands today. Then I'll be able to settle down and knit.


Welcome home KC. You probably have a lot of stuff to catch up on, but it certainly was worth the time away.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If you are that anxious to get started, come on to my house. I think it the neighborly thing to do. You can plant whatever you wish. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Haha! Not quite what I had in mind. I've lots to do, just not what I want to do. I really should be cleaning screens and windows but I've got the whole family coming to breakfast on Sunday. Alas, I must go do my shopping (not the fun kind, after all). Then I've got to get busy and clean. Not to mention, I could throw in a few loads of laundry. I do neglect my work when I spend so much time online. Maybe I could stop and look at yarn real quickly. Don't you think?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Wombat is a nice women, she hasn't been on here anymore. I think Jody got to her. She Wombat was attack by a fellow Aussie to . How stupid was that women but then she was part of the AOW.


That other Aussie is a follower. She only gets going when encouraged by the other AOWs. Wombat is a nice woman and certainly was viciously attacked by VL and the gang. One could do a nice review of VL's breakdown from last summer to now, with the highlight being the attack on Wombat. Maybe her BFFs will encourage her to get some help.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The cycle of life


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Haha! Not quite what I had in mind. I've lots to do, just not what I want to do. I really should be cleaning screens and windows but I've got the whole family coming to breakfast on Sunday. Alas, I must go do my shopping (not the fun kind, after all). Then I've got to get busy and clean. Not to mention, I could throw in a few loads of laundry. I do neglect my work when I spend so much time online. Maybe I could stop and look at yarn real quickly. Don't you think?


I know that feeling. I have too much to do and don't want to do it at all. I don't have the excuse of company, but now that the temps are rising and no rain is forecast for another week, it's time to head out in the RV and go kayaking. So many other fun things to do no wonder cleaning gets put on the back burner.

KFN you gave me a lot to think about in your other post. It really is amazing what is happening in the world when people aren't paying attention.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The cycle of life


Looks good to me. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You've given me the opening that I've been waiting for. I've something to say that nobody wants to hear. Maybe its been said here before, I don't know. If you don't like it, I will go away and leave you alone.
> 
> What you say is true but is far worse. The dollar is nearing collapse. Starvation, riots and death will be coming. Where to begin? The federal reserve is not federal. It is a cabal of privately owned banks. They print our money and create it out of thin air with the click of a computer. Our government spends far more money than they take in. They borrow from other countries by issuing treasury bonds. When they can't borrow enough, the fed prints more money. Every dollar they print causes your dollars to be worth less. That's inflation. It devalues the dollar. Since 1913, the dollar has lost 90% of it's value in this way. When the fed creates this money out of thin air, they "loan" it to our government and charge us interest. Understand? They create something out of nothing and SAY we owe it. All while they're literally stealing the money right out of our wallets. We have reached to point where everything the IRS collects is not enough to pay the interest on what "we" owe. Our government's debt increases at a rate of $12 million every SECOND! We're broke!
> 
> ...


Your words will not come back void. Would never tell you to go away. It is all there in the Bible. God has given us a free will, to believe or not to. But you have warned others, now its in God's hands if they hear. The left may have made fun of you but when it gets bad enough they will wish they had listen. It never to late to turn back to him. Doesn't mean that the world will end tomorrow or the next. Only God knows when, not even Jesus knows. But he said this shall be a sign for you that it will happen. God Bless you lady for being a voice from the wilderness. Amen


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You've given me the opening that I've been waiting for. I've something to say that nobody wants to hear. Maybe its been said here before, I don't know. If you don't like it, I will go away and leave you alone.
> 
> What you say is true but is far worse. The dollar is nearing collapse. Starvation, riots and death will be coming. Where to begin? The federal reserve is not federal. It is a cabal of privately owned banks. They print our money and create it out of thin air with the click of a computer. Our government spends far more money than they take in. They borrow from other countries by issuing treasury bonds. When they can't borrow enough, the fed prints more money. Every dollar they print causes your dollars to be worth less. That's inflation. It devalues the dollar. Since 1913, the dollar has lost 90% of it's value in this way. When the fed creates this money out of thin air, they "loan" it to our government and charge us interest. Understand? They create something out of nothing and SAY we owe it. All while they're literally stealing the money right out of our wallets. We have reached to point where everything the IRS collects is not enough to pay the interest on what "we" owe. Our government's debt increases at a rate of $12 million every SECOND! We're broke!
> 
> ...


Nebraska, You don't need an opening to post. Your post are always welcome. 
I also believe our economy is drawing it's last breath. Some call it a reset.... reset is a feel-good word in my opinion. We can't sustain. Thank you for your post


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I know that feeling. I have too much to do and don't want to do it at all. I don't have the excuse of company, but now that the temps are rising and no rain is forecast for another week, it's time to head out in the RV and go kayaking. So many other fun things to do no wonder cleaning gets put on the back burner.
> 
> KFN you gave me a lot to think about in your other post. It really is amazing what is happening in the world when people aren't paying attention.


yes it is time to head out in the RV we are picking our's up from storage Monday. Off we go want to head up to UP. Want some Pasty's . Plus love the smell of pines, not so much the bears.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That other Aussie is a follower. She only gets going when encouraged by the other AOWs. Wombat is a nice woman and certainly was viciously attacked by VL and the gang. One could do a nice review of VL's breakdown from last summer to now, with the highlight being the attack on Wombat. Maybe her BFFs will encourage her to get some help.


I know I should not say this, but her BFF's not all mind you but a few have the beginning of the same problem she does. They just do not carry it as far as the VL or what ever names she wants to use. She started on here as Lily not as bad then a little off, but now forget it. She does need help.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

looks like it's official.Toyota's sales division is moving out of Torrance CA to Dallas TX area. 3,000 jobs. OUCH


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I should not say this, but her BFF's not all mind you but a few have the beginning of the same problem she does. They just do not carry it as far as the VL or what ever names she wants to use. She started on here as Lily not as bad then a little off, but now forget it. She does need help.


Some jump on the bandwagon and try to see who can out do the other in the insult and nasty comment category. It's old and boring and they have nothing else to do so continue on in that vain.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> looks like it's official.Toyota's sales division is moving out of Torrance CA to Dallas TX area. 3,000 jobs. OUCH


Texas has a lot more to offer businesses than California does. Texas basically stays out of their way and lets them conduct their business and prosper. Many companies have already left CA, so it baffles the mind that they are still restricting and taxing companies so much they (the companies) can't wait to relocate. One just has to look at Texas to see how well the state is doing. Unemployment is the lowest (at least one of the lowest) in the country, no state tax, lower taxes for businesses: why not relocate a business there.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some jump on the bandwagon and try to see who can out do the other in the insult and nasty comment category. It's old and boring and they have nothing else to do so continue on in that vain.


Most of the KPers have caught on to who these nasty people are as well. Most have a reputation and it's not a good one.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

From the Wall Street Journal

This means health costs will skyrocket. We are going to pay!

POLITICS AND POLICY
Health Sign-Ups Skew Older, Raising Fears Over Costs
Release of Data Shows Challenge in Persuading Young People to Enroll

By LOUISE RADNOFSKY and CHRISTOPHER WEAVER CONNECT
Updated Jan. 13, 2014 9:41 p.m. ET
Over half of those signing up for private health plans on new insurance exchanges are 45 or older, the Obama administration said. Louise Radnofsky reports. Photo: Getty Images.
One-third of health plan enrollees in new insurance marketplaces are 55 or older, the Obama administration said Monday, a figure that insurers said makes the pool older than they would need to sustain their coverage at current premiums.

Administration officials said they are pushing to enroll more young people before a March 31 deadline for most people to get coverage for this year, and some cushions built into the law mean it won't necessarily face trouble right away even if the 2014 pool of enrollees skews older.

Still, the release of the data, showing for the first time the age breakdown of people who had signed up for coverage through December, highlighted the challenge in persuading younger people who may not have a pressing need for health coverage to sign up for policies that can cost about $200 a month before subsidies.

"This is concerning to us that we're seeing this portion come in so old," said Marty Anderson, marketing director for the Wisconsin-based Security Health Plan, which serves rural counties in the state.

Just under a quarter of the roughly 2.2 million people who signed up for private plans nationwide by Dec. 28 were between the ages of 18 and 34, while one-third were in the 55-to-64 range, just short of the age at which most qualify for Medicare, the federal government program for the elderly. Kaiser Family Foundation, a health-policy think tank, has said census data suggest that about 40% of people who could be buying coverage through the exchanges are in the 18-to-34 group.

Administration officials said they had cleared a major hurdle by getting the federal HealthCare.gov website working for most users. That contributed to an enrollment surge in December, bringing the nationwide enrollment in private plans above two million after anemic numbers in October and November.

"Our ongoing work to improve HealthCare.gov is making a difference," said Julie Bataille, a spokeswoman for the Medicare agency that has led the implementation of the law. "We know that the mix is important and that will be key to our outreach."

Under the 2010 Affordable Care Act, consumers no longer pay premiums based on their health risks. To prevent a sharp rise in premiums in 2015 and beyond, carriers say they need strong enrollment from younger people who are likely to be healthier. That would balance out the bills racked up by sicker and older people.

The health law also allows some young people to have the option of staying on their parents' plans until their 26th birthdays. Insurers are trying to vacuum up the rest of the key demographic with a last-minute marketing push. Security Health Plan, for instance, is advertising on pizza boxes that its staff will help younger diners "unscramble health care gibberish" and get covered.

Still, the small share of younger customers "is more negative than we thought it was going to be," said Allan Einboden, chief executive of Temple, Texas-based Scott & White Health Plan. "It would be nice if that were closer to 40%."

Mr. Einboden added that age offered only a partial insight into the kind of medical claims new customers might incur.

"If you had a lot of people who were in the 18-34 [age] group because they were planning to have a baby, that would be a very negative demographic as well," Mr. Einboden said. The health plan hasn't yet begun receiving claims, he said, though several requests to preauthorize surgeries in the first days of coverage have executives worried, he added.

The health law allows for extra payments in the initial years to insurers that get stuck with an especially unhealthy pool of enrollees. That could limit the need for them to raise prices right away if the 2014 numbers aren't favorable. Also, the law allows insurers to charge older enrollees up to three times as much as young people, adding some protection for an older pool.

The Kaiser Family Foundation report concluded, "It is important to attract the 'young invincibles,' but maybe with a greater focus on the 'invincible' part."

Before the health-law rollout, fewer than 20% of enrollees in individual and family coverage were over age 55, said Jim Whisler, an actuary for Deloitte LLP, citing an analysis of health-plan data, including Deloitte clients.

"I would be quite concerned" about the new federal enrollment figures, Mr. Whisler said, but "it doesn't mean it is a disaster."

Supporters of the law say young people often wait until the last minute to get coverage. Aaron Smith, the executive director of Young Invincibles advocacy group, said his group and others were planning a campaign to ramp up around February's Super Bowl and March's NCAA basketball tournament.

Administration officials pointed to a Kaiser Family Foundation calculation that the marketplace could be sustainable even if only 25% of enrollees were in the 18-to-34 age group. Based on that report and Monday's numbers, officials said they had already reached the range of preliminary sustainability.

Republicans disputed that.

"There's no way to spin it: Youth enrollment has been a bust so far," said Brendan Buck, a spokesman for House Speaker John Boehner (R., Ohio). "When they see that Obamacare offers high costs for limited access to doctorsif the enrollment goes through at allit's no surprise that young people aren't rushing to sign up."

The federal government is running insurance exchanges on behalf of 36 states, while 14 states and the District of Columbia are operating their own exchanges.

Each state is treated as a separate insurance market by health plans. Mixes ranged across the country, with West Virginia and Wisconsin each seeing that 45% of their enrollees through December are over 55, compared with 25% in Utah.

Overall enrollment numbers varied widely among states. Only 118,532 people enrolled in private plans in Texas, the nation's second most-populous state after California, while 107,778 enrolled in North Carolina, which has fewer than half as many people.

California, which is among the states operating its own exchange and has more than six million uninsured residents in all, continued to lead the country in enrollment numbers, with 498,794 people reported to have signed up for private coverage.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Texas has a lot more to offer businesses than California does. Texas basically stays out of their way and lets them conduct their business and prosper. Many companies have already left CA, so it baffles the mind that they are still restricting and taxing companies so much they (the companies) can't wait to relocate. One just has to look at Texas to see how well the state is doing. Unemployment is the lowest (at least one of the lowest) in the country, no state tax, lower taxes for businesses: why not relocate a business there.


CA is entering the Democrat Death Spiral, parasites will continue to be drawn to free stuff programs, while the productive will leave to keep from being enslaved to pay for them, only the most left - wing candidates will be elected to ensure the free stuff, taxes and regulations will continue to rise driving out more production even fast. The process feeds on itself, the result is total devastation AKA Detroit. 4 steps......How long before it is the whole Country?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> CA is entering the Democrat Death Spiral, parasites will continue to be drawn to free stuff programs, while the productive will leave to keep from being enslaved to pay for them, only the most left - wing candidates will be elected to ensure the free stuff, taxes and regulations will continue to rise driving out more production even fast. The process feeds on itself, the result is total devastation AKA Detroit. 4 steps......How long before it is the whole Country?


The ironic part is that eventually even the liberals are driven out and they move to the more productive states (read lower taxes). Then they start the cycle all over by electing liberals to those state offices to turn it into their vision of nirvana. Eventually the productive people flee to less taxed states...

The sad reality is that they just can't seem to get enough of other people's money.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home KC. Must be lots to catch up on after being away for a month. Have you started your sweater with the yarn you got in CA?


I started it, found an error, and ripped it out and started again. So far, so good.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> The ironic part is that eventually even the liberals are driven out and they move to the more productive states (read lower taxes). Then they start the cycle all over by electing liberals to those state offices to turn it into their vision of nirvana. Eventually the productive people flee to less taxed states...
> 
> The sad reality is that they just can't seem to get enough of other people's money.


I agree Thumper, they don't get the fact that other peoples money or money in general will never create their vision of nirvana.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The ironic part is that eventually even the liberals are driven out and they move to the more productive states (read lower taxes). Then they start the cycle all over by electing liberals to those state offices to turn it into their vision of nirvana. Eventually the productive people flee to less taxed states...
> 
> The sad reality is that they just can't seem to get enough of other people's money.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I started it, found an error, and ripped it out and started again. So far, so good.


Yeah, right. Sounds like the perfect knitting experience. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Texas has a lot more to offer businesses than California does. Texas basically stays out of their way and lets them conduct their business and prosper. Many companies have already left CA, so it baffles the mind that they are still restricting and taxing companies so much they (the companies) can't wait to relocate. One just has to look at Texas to see how well the state is doing. Unemployment is the lowest (at least one of the lowest) in the country, no state tax, lower taxes for businesses: why not relocate a business there
> 
> This country is taxing the life out of business. They want to know why business are leaving well if they get enough tax load why stay.France is finding that out. 75 % tax on business. Why would any one even want to start a business with that amount taken away. That's something the people on the left can't get through their brains. If there are no business's there are no jobs, then the government steps in to pay all their cost housing, food, education, health care. No one to pay taxes as fewer working. Government going broke, borrowing money printing money that has no backing. KFN is right on about other country's wanting to change money from dollar to another form of currency's , like the Euro. That will devalue the dollar. When that happens the US will not be able to substan it's debt. I have read this in different articles when I wanted to know about our economy . Look at Gov.org and the debt clock, it changes every second and that is what we owe. Joey can tell you about a flat tax which the left also think is wrong.
> They think everything is just rosey . We will be fine, not. Both partys have put us into debt beyond what we can pay. Each person children babies adults in this country as of last year would have to pay 50,000. dollars to get this country out of debt. This is what we are leaving ourself if we live long enough. This any more debt are we leave our children and grandchildren.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I started it, found an error, and ripped it out and started again. So far, so good.


Hi KC glad your home and ripping out just kidding about the ripping out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> CA is entering the Democrat Death Spiral, parasites will continue to be drawn to free stuff programs, while the productive will leave to keep from being enslaved to pay for them, only the most left - wing candidates will be elected to ensure the free stuff, taxes and regulations will continue to rise driving out more production even fast. The process feeds on itself, the result is total devastation AKA Detroit. 4 steps......How long before it is the whole Country?


This is what the left will tell you . Oh you are and I----. Business should pay more taxes so we can have all the freebies we need, and want. Those rich people should pay us. Wall street is stealing us blind. Each time I hear this I want to ask those living off the government . The very system they are blaming is the system that keeps the money flowing into their give me give me pockets. Like the one person on TV said I voted for O because he gave me a free phone. What does that say about this country.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Texas has a lot more to offer businesses than California does. Texas basically stays out of their way and lets them conduct their business and prosper. Many companies have already left CA, so it baffles the mind that they are still restricting and taxing companies so much they (the companies) can't wait to relocate. One just has to look at Texas to see how well the state is doing. Unemployment is the lowest (at least one of the lowest) in the country, no state tax, lower taxes for businesses: why not relocate a business there
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> CA is entering the Democrat Death Spiral, parasites will continue to be drawn to free stuff programs, while the productive will leave to keep from being enslaved to pay for them, only the most left - wing candidates will be elected to ensure the free stuff, taxes and regulations will continue to rise driving out more production even fast. The process feeds on itself, the result is total devastation AKA Detroit. 4 steps......How long before it is the whole Country?


This is what the left will tell you . Oh you are and I----. Business should pay more taxes so we can have all the freebies we need, and want. Those rich people should pay us. Wall street is stealing us blind. Each time I hear this I want to ask those living off the government who gave you a get everything free card. The very system they are blaming is the system that keeps the money flowing into their give me give me pockets. Like the one person on TV said I voted for O because he gave me a free phone. What does that say about this country.

sorry double post, must regain my commposer


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This is what the left will tell you . Oh you are and I----. Business should pay more taxes so we can have all the freebies we need, and want. Those rich people should pay us. Wall street is stealing us blind. Each time I hear this I want to ask those living off the government who gave you a get everything free card. The very system they are blaming is the system that keeps the money flowing into their give me give me pockets. Like the one person on TV said I voted for O because he gave me a free phone. What does that say about this country.
> 
> sorry double post, must regain my commposer


Is it okay for the government to support the elderly and disabled?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> This is what the left will tell you . Oh you are and I----. Business should pay more taxes so we can have all the freebies we need, and want. Those rich people should pay us. Wall street is stealing us blind. Each time I hear this I want to ask those living off the government . The very system they are blaming is the system that keeps the money flowing into their give me give me pockets. Like the one person on TV said I voted for O because he gave me a free phone. What does that say about this country.


You hit the nail on the head with this one! It's a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Had a crazy day. Went to Lowes, Walmart and grocery store. Got home to put everything up. Grandson and girl friend came over to visit. Cooked supper. All the other yuk stuff. Helped rake the weed eating grass. Come in and found out our wirehair inside dog was missing. He had been gone awhile but we were busy and didn't know it. My son got on the 4-wheeler looking for him. Mitch had been treading water for over 2 hours in a whole full of water. He smelled like the pond. He was limp but shaking. It took me an hour to get him warmed up. I think he was in shock and frozen. I dried him with the hair dryer and put towels on him . Feed him warm broth. The 2 younger grands came to spend the night and he got up and walked around and ate. Never a dull moment at this house! Will have to catch up with the rest of you later. Hope everyone had a good day.
Maybe there will be no more surprise guest tonight. May the force be with them not us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm feeling old tonight. Last night my husband and youngest son were watching a fishing program on catching whitefish on Lake of the Woods in Ontario Canada. Then they talked bout the fish they caught when fishing in that area. Then they said it was 20 years ago. My son is only 35. We will celebrate 47 years next month.
> 
> Then today I went to my grands school program. I couldn't find the youngest one in the group of kids. He has grown so much, and he is only 7. The program was great.


I know how you feel. 
Glad the program was great. Time just slips on by. That is your whole life being married.
Happy Anniversary and your birthday next month.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Had a crazy day. Went to Lowes, Walmart and grocery store. Got home to put everything up. Grandson and girl friend came over to visit. Cooked supper. All the other yuk stuff. Helped rake the weed eating grass. Come in and found out our wirehair inside dog was missing. He had been gone awhile but we were busy and didn't know it. My son got on the 4-wheeler looking for him. Mitch had been treading water for over 2 hours in a whole full of water. He smelled like the pond. He was limp but shaking. It took me an hour to get him warmed up. I think he was in shock and frozen. I dried him with the hair dryer and put towels on him . Feed him warm broth. The 2 younger grands came to spend the night and he got up and walked around and ate. Never a dull moment at this house! Will have to catch up with the rest of you later. Hope everyone had a good day.
> Maybe there will be no more surprise guest tonight. May the force be with them not us.


CB, where did your son find him? Thank God he did! Poor dog!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, where did your son find him? Thank God he did! Poor dog!


Mitch was in the back of our land in a deep hole. We burn our trash like limbs and old wood in it. He was nasty smelling. Son heard him gulping. He couldn't yep he was so tired. He only weighs about 20 lbs. He should have been dead years ago. He got lost before he was a year old. We found him 18 miles away. It just happened he was at our drs. house. Strange that he went there and she took care of him until we put it in the paper. He has been in so many fight. Has surgery for a lump in in stomach. We can't count the times we have taken him in for stitches. Last year he had stomach problems and went into the woods to die when it was over 100. The dog has more lives than a cat. He is almost 15.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What most do not realize is the more taxes the businesses pay the higher the price we, the consumer, will pay. They will always pass the cost to the consumer.


 :thumbup: 
When the cost of doing business goes up, job openings disappear, more people on unemployment, gov't spends more money to support the unemployed, has to tax the still-working more, tax the businesses still in operation more, etc... etc.... . It is a deathly economic spiral.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mitch was in the back of our land in a deep hole. We burn our trash like limbs and old wood in it. He was nasty smelling. Son heard him gulping. He couldn't yep he was so tired. He only weighs about 20 lbs. He should have been dead years ago. He got lost before he was a year old. We found him 18 miles away. It just happened he was at our drs. house. Strange that he went there and she took care of him until we put it in the paper. He has been in so many fight. Has surgery for a lump in in stomach. We can't count the times we have taken him in for stitches. Last year he had stomach problems and went into the woods to die when it was over 100. The dog has more lives than a cat. He is almost 15.


Glad you found your dog in time to save him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm feeling old tonight. Last night my husband and youngest son were watching a fishing program on catching whitefish on Lake of the Woods in Ontario Canada. Then they talked bout the fish they caught when fishing in that area. Then they said it was 20 years ago. My son is only 35. We will celebrate 47 years next month.
> 
> Then today I went to my grands school program. I couldn't find the youngest one in the group of kids. He has grown so much, and he is only 7. The program was great.


Oh Joey you are so like me. Forget how time has past until son's or grand's remind me of something that happen back when they were young.

47 years good for you and your hubby. Not many can say that any more. You are blessed.
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Had a crazy day. Went to Lowes, Walmart and grocery store. Got home to put everything up. Grandson and girl friend came over to visit. Cooked supper. All the other yuk stuff. Helped rake the weed eating grass. Come in and found out our wirehair inside dog was missing. He had been gone awhile but we were busy and didn't know it. My son got on the 4-wheeler looking for him. Mitch had been treading water for over 2 hours in a whole full of water. He smelled like the pond. He was limp but shaking. It took me an hour to get him warmed up. I think he was in shock and frozen. I dried him with the hair dryer and put towels on him . Feed him warm broth. The 2 younger grands came to spend the night and he got up and walked around and ate. Never a dull moment at this house! Will have to catch up with the rest of you later. Hope everyone had a good day.
> Maybe there will be no more surprise guest tonight. May the force be with them not us.


Oh I am so glad you found your dog, poor thing. But it does sound like a normal day. I love reading your adventures in life. Your right never a dull moment , but I love your stories.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Section 1 of the Righter's Village News Photo Ops:

Friendship is a gift we share in the Righter's Village


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Section 1 of the Righter's Village News Photo Ops:
> 
> Friendship is a gift we share in the Righter's Village


you always find the best photo ops dear lady. How has your week gone? Where you busy at the shop? What are you knitting for the store. Can you take more photos of what you are displaying this time of year?

Yes I miss Our KPG on here. But the blog helps stay in touch. She sure is busy the pictures of her flower garden are wonderful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are perfect WCK. All true. At least we can visit with KPG on our blog. Love the normal one pretending she is. We like her just the way she is and she is not boring. Lots of love for my friends on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh now the last one fits me to a tea, doesn't it. You make me laugh with what you find for the Righter Village News. You really do need a raise in salary. How about a 1.00 instead of 50 cents, of course in play money don't ya know.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> deer crossing
> here is a couple pics of hosta garde, these are from 2 years ago.


Your landscaping is lovely. I like hostas. I have some, but they aren't doing much yet. Walked my yard on Tuesday when I got home. I learned that I missed the blooming of my hyacinths. My knockout rose may have died, but other roses look OK. I will cut it back and see. Horseradish is up. A few herbs are showing life (chives, sage, parsley), but basil must be replanted.

Today (Friday), DH and I ran errands while our dog was at the groomer. I got most of my garden plants and flowers for planting pots. It was cold today though. But, it was worth it. I got some good plants at reduced prices. When it warms, I am going to go crazy planting.

DH called me when I was in CA. He is retired from General Motors. Some of the employees and retirees are manning a water station for the mini-marathon in Indy tomorrow morning. He wanted to know whether I wanted to volunteer too. I told him NO. He has to be at the location at 5:45 am, it's going to be chilly, and my former SIL is running. I told DH it would probably lead to my arrest if SIL approached me for water. So, I am staying home, sipping my coffee, plotting my garden plan, and knitting.

I also love to listen to Fox News Bulls vs. Bears newscasts on Saturday morning. I'll be thinking of DH as he shivers in the dark and cold.

I saw the news today about the House vote on a Benghazi select committee with Gowdy leading the investigation. A recommendation was made to make it bi-partisan but only allow questioning, not speeches and grandstanding. I also heard that Eric Cantor said there will be a vote to request a Special Prosecutor on the IRS scandal. Holder will seek to shoot that down or will appoint an inappropriate person as Special Pros. I don't think he knows any good lawyers or judges.  Has anyone else heard about that announcement? I only got it from one source.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Nebbie, glad you joined us. I saw your post on end times issue. DH and I are preparing. I am into food storage. DH is into security. He and his brother have a plan to join forces if necessary. You have to have backup. No one can stay awake 24/7. We live in scary times. I prefer to keep a low profile about our preparations as I agree the chaos will begin when stores are out of food. Most folks only have enough food and supplies on hand for a week or less. I am praying about the situation. It is predicted in the Bible. I pray I go to heaven before the tribulation. I just prepare as insurance. I don't think my kids will fare very well if chaos occurs. That worries me, but at least they will not go hungry.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Section 2 - Righter's Village Photo Ops

A few got lost making those left hand turns, made them dizzy and confused. Spinning their tales ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Section 2 - Righter's Village Photo Ops
> 
> A few got lost making those left hand turns, made them dizzy and confused. Spinning their tales ....


ha ha ha good ones. But you do understand how nasty they think we are. We have not made anything of person comments to any of them, yet they seem to think we have. It really amaze me how they can state a fact that is not true.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> ha ha ha good ones. But you do understand how nasty they think we are. We have not made anything of person comments to any of them, yet they seem to think we have. It really amaze me how they can state a fact that is not true.


Added a couple more photos


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Added a couple more photos


saw that and you are just to silly with what you find. I love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK off for the night so take care and see you tomorrow. This night life is wearing me out. it almost 11:30

so take care and God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You've given me the opening that I've been waiting for. I've something to say that nobody wants to hear. Maybe its been said here before, I don't know. If you don't like it, I will go away and leave you alone.
> 
> What you say is true but is far worse. The dollar is nearing collapse. Starvation, riots and death will be coming. Where to begin? The federal reserve is not federal. It is a cabal of privately owned banks. They print our money and create it out of thin air with the click of a computer. Our government spends far more money than they take in. They borrow from other countries by issuing treasury bonds. When they can't borrow enough, the fed prints more money. Every dollar they print causes your dollars to be worth less. That's inflation. It devalues the dollar. Since 1913, the dollar has lost 90% of it's value in this way. When the fed creates this money out of thin air, they "loan" it to our government and charge us interest. Understand? They create something out of nothing and SAY we owe it. All while they're literally stealing the money right out of our wallets. We have reached to point where everything the IRS collects is not enough to pay the interest on what "we" owe. Our government's debt increases at a rate of $12 million every SECOND! We're broke!
> 
> ...


I feel I can only comment on the economic part of your post, I'm not familiar enough with the other points you bring up.

Over the past few years, I've read many articles that express the same economic concerns about the instability of the American dollar. High American debt levels and trade imbalances would make it very hard to withstand decline of the US$ as reserve currency.

In more recent years, we can look at many European countries (especially Greece and France) to see the impact of unsustainable debt and high government spending. These countries received EU and IMF bailouts - but who would have the resources to bailout the USA?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I know that feeling. I have too much to do and don't want to do it at all. I don't have the excuse of company, but now that the temps are rising and no rain is forecast for another week, it's time to head out in the RV and go kayaking. So many other fun things to do no wonder cleaning gets put on the back burner.
> 
> KFN you gave me a lot to think about in your other post. It really is amazing what is happening in the world when people aren't paying attention.


Thank you for making me feel welcome and for giving thought to what I said. Its nice to share with open minds.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Your words will not come back void. Would never tell you to go away. It is all there in the Bible. God has given us a free will, to believe or not to. But you have warned others, now its in God's hands if they hear. The left may have made fun of you but when it gets bad enough they will wish they had listen. It never to late to turn back to him. Doesn't mean that the world will end tomorrow or the next. Only God knows when, not even Jesus knows. But he said this shall be a sign for you that it will happen. God Bless you lady for being a voice from the wilderness. Amen


Thank you yarn lady! I agree! We know not when these things will happen but we are admonished to watch for the signs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The deer around here have a beautiful park and creek to wander through and feed, but still, they come to my garden and eat my rosebuds. Perhaps the new rose growth is better tasting that honeysuckle and other bushes around here. I have a hard time thinking like a deer.


I think the deer that has moved in here permanently stays because she feels safe. Almost 3 years ago we noticed that 1 of her front legs was twisted 180 degrees with her hoof pointed inwards. She must have broken the leg and it healed backwards. DH called Wildlife but they said as long as she was mobile and eating they wouldn't do anything. She seems to be functioning ok - can run, jump the fence and had fawns the last 2 years.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Nebraska, You don't need an opening to post. Your post are always welcome.
> I also believe our economy is drawing it's last breath. Some call it a reset.... reset is a feel-good word in my opinion. We can't sustain. Thank you for your post


Thank you so much! I thought maybe I'd be run out. You guys are awesome! These are uncomfortable things to think about but I felt moved to speak of them.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I started it, found an error, and ripped it out and started again. So far, so good.


Boy! Haven't we all been there! Happy knitting!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The cycle of life


Haven't seen that gadget before. Was it as good as it looked?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Texas has a lot more to offer businesses than California does. Texas basically stays out of their way and lets them conduct their business and prosper. Many companies have already left CA, so it baffles the mind that they are still restricting and taxing companies so much they (the companies) can't wait to relocate. One just has to look at Texas to see how well the state is doing. Unemployment is the lowest (at least one of the lowest) in the country, no state tax, lower taxes for businesses: why not relocate a business there
> ...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Is it okay for the government to support the elderly and disabled?


Yup! But I'd rather see caring people do it! Like it used to be!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I'm feeling old tonight. Last night my husband and youngest son were watching a fishing program on catching whitefish on Lake of the Woods in Ontario Canada. Then they talked bout the fish they caught when fishing in that area. Then they said it was 20 years ago. My son is only 35. We will celebrate 47 years next month.
> 
> Then today I went to my grands school program. I couldn't find the youngest one in the group of kids. He has grown so much, and he is only 7. The program was great.


I'm with you Joey - don't know where all the years have gone! Glad you had a good day at school with the grands.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'm feeling old tonight. Last night my husband and youngest son were watching a fishing program on catching whitefish on Lake of the Woods in Ontario Canada. Then they talked bout the fish they caught when fishing in that area. Then they said it was 20 years ago. My son is only 35. We will celebrate 47 years next month.
> 
> Then today I went to my grands school program. I couldn't find the youngest one in the group of kids. He has grown so much, and he is only 7. The program was great.


Ah! Memories! My hubby and I took a trip back in time tonight too. And we stayed there for quite some time too! :lol:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Had a crazy day. Went to Lowes, Walmart and grocery store. Got home to put everything up. Grandson and girl friend came over to visit. Cooked supper. All the other yuk stuff. Helped rake the weed eating grass. Come in and found out our wirehair inside dog was missing. He had been gone awhile but we were busy and didn't know it. My son got on the 4-wheeler looking for him. Mitch had been treading water for over 2 hours in a whole full of water. He smelled like the pond. He was limp but shaking. It took me an hour to get him warmed up. I think he was in shock and frozen. I dried him with the hair dryer and put towels on him . Feed him warm broth. The 2 younger grands came to spend the night and he got up and walked around and ate. Never a dull moment at this house! Will have to catch up with the rest of you later. Hope everyone had a good day.
> Maybe there will be no more surprise guest tonight. May the force be with them not us.


I'm so glad you found him and he's going to be alright! Our pets are like our babies!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Had a crazy day. Went to Lowes, Walmart and grocery store. Got home to put everything up. Grandson and girl friend came over to visit. Cooked supper. All the other yuk stuff. Helped rake the weed eating grass. Come in and found out our wirehair inside dog was missing. He had been gone awhile but we were busy and didn't know it. My son got on the 4-wheeler looking for him. Mitch had been treading water for over 2 hours in a whole full of water. He smelled like the pond. He was limp but shaking. It took me an hour to get him warmed up. I think he was in shock and frozen. I dried him with the hair dryer and put towels on him . Feed him warm broth. The 2 younger grands came to spend the night and he got up and walked around and ate. Never a dull moment at this house! Will have to catch up with the rest of you later. Hope everyone had a good day.
> Maybe there will be no more surprise guest tonight. May the force be with them not us.


That's too much excitement CB; so glad you found Mitch and got him warm and dry. Thankfully we seem to be having a quiet night tonight.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Nebbie, glad you joined us. I saw your post on end times issue. DH and I are preparing. I am into food storage. DH is into security. He and his brother have a plan to join forces if necessary. You have to have backup. No one can stay awake 24/7. We live in scary times. I prefer to keep a low profile about our preparations as I agree the chaos will begin when stores are out of food. Most folks only have enough food and supplies on hand for a week or less. I am praying about the situation. It is predicted in the Bible. I pray I go to heaven before the tribulation. I just prepare as insurance. I don't think my kids will fare very well if chaos occurs. That worries me, but at least they will not go hungry.


I can't begin to tell you how happy I was to read this. We're on the same page. I'm stocking up for my kids too because I sure don't want to stick around if they're not here. I'll do anything to ensure the survival of my kids and grandkids. However I DO understand that, that will be left to GOD. GOD bless!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you always find the best photo ops dear lady. How has your week gone? Where you busy at the shop? What are you knitting for the store. Can you take more photos of what you are displaying this time of year?
> 
> Yes I miss Our KPG on here. But the blog helps stay in touch. She sure is busy the pictures of her flower garden are wonderful.


KPG is such a good photographer, she gets the angle and the light just right!

I don't know where my week has gone either, can't believe it's Friday again. We did have 2 days of summer - temps got to high 70's on Wed. & Thur. but back to cool, cloudy weather today. I'm almost finished another hat, will take a pic when it's done. Also have to get back to child's sweater coat I was working on - had to put it aside to do our taxes.

How's your vest coming along?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I feel I can only comment on the economic part of your post, I'm not familiar enough with the other points you bring up.
> 
> Over the past few years, I've read many articles that express the same economic concerns about the instability of the American dollar. High American debt levels and trade imbalances would make it very hard to withstand decline of the US$ as reserve currency.
> 
> In more recent years, we can look at many European countries (especially Greece and France) to see the impact of unsustainable debt and high government spending. These countries received EU and IMF bailouts - but who would have the resources to bailout the USA?


I'm glad you're aware. Keep in mind, they used "bail ins" in Greece. They STOLE the people's money right out of their bank accounts to pay the banks debt. Our government has now passed a law that allows them to do the same thing here. The next time the "too big to fail banks" are ready to crash (like in 2008), instead of a government bail out, they can steal YOUR money right out of your account. How convenient!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

OK. I'm caught up. Gotta get to bed. Goodnight West Coast Kitty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Your landscaping is lovely. I like hostas. I have some, but they aren't doing much yet. Walked my yard on Tuesday when I got home. I learned that I missed the blooming of my hyacinths. My knockout rose may have died, but other roses look OK. I will cut it back and see. Horseradish is up. A few herbs are showing life (chives, sage, parsley), but basil must be replanted.
> 
> Today (Friday), DH and I ran errands while our dog was at the groomer. I got most of my garden plants and flowers for planting pots. It was cold today though. But, it was worth it. I got some good plants at reduced prices. When it warms, I am going to go crazy planting.
> 
> ...


Staying home with your coffee sounds like a good plan to me. Some people you just don't want to see if you can avoid it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> OK. I'm caught up. Gotta get to bed. Goodnight West Coast Kitty.


Night KFN - hope you sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm glad you're aware. Keep in mind, they used "bail ins" in Greece. They STOLE the people's money right out of their bank accounts to pay the banks debt. Our government has now passed a law that allows them to do the same thing here. The next time the "too big to fail banks" are ready to crash (like in 2008), instead of a government bail out, they can steal YOUR money right out of your account. How convenient!


Now that would just devalue savings and cash even more. I'm glad our banking regs in Canada have stricter controls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Section 2 - Righter's Village Photo Ops
> 
> A few got lost making those left hand turns, made them dizzy and confused. Spinning their tales ....


 :thumbup: We know the ones in the last pics. :shock: :roll: :!:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mitch was in the back of our land in a deep hole. We burn our trash like limbs and old wood in it. He was nasty smelling. Son heard him gulping. He couldn't yep he was so tired. He only weighs about 20 lbs. He should have been dead years ago. He got lost before he was a year old. We found him 18 miles away. It just happened he was at our drs. house. Strange that he went there and she took care of him until we put it in the paper. He has been in so many fight. Has surgery for a lump in in stomach. We can't count the times we have taken him in for stitches. Last year he had stomach problems and went into the woods to die when it was over 100. The dog has more lives than a cat. He is almost 15.


CB,
Thank God that your son found him in time! He was gulping, which made him close to the end and drowning. Oh, how I love all dogs! Give Mitch and your son a hug for me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you yarn lady! I agree! We know not when these things will happen but we are admonished to watch for the signs.


Yes we are leading up to the tribulation period. Glad I won't be here. We will experience the evil up until our Lord comes back. So we have hope.
:-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I feel I can only comment on the economic part of your post, I'm not familiar enough with the other points you bring up.
> 
> Over the past few years, I've read many articles that express the same economic concerns about the instability of the American dollar. High American debt levels and trade imbalances would make it very hard to withstand decline of the US$ as reserve currency.
> 
> In more recent years, we can look at many European countries (especially Greece and France) to see the impact of unsustainable debt and high government spending. These countries received EU and IMF bailouts - but who would have the resources to bailout the USA?


USA is the most stable country in the world. That does not mean all is well. It just means if things go bad, other countries will go first...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you yarn lady! I agree! We know not when these things will happen but we are admonished to watch for the signs.


I hope I am not alive when it happens.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the deer that has moved in here permanently stays because she feels safe. Almost 3 years ago we noticed that 1 of her front legs was twisted 180 degrees with her hoof pointed inwards. She must have broken the leg and it healed backwards. DH called Wildlife but they said as long as she was mobile and eating they wouldn't do anything. She seems to be functioning ok - can run, jump the fence and had fawns the last 2 years.


I hate them for eating my flowers but love them because of their beauty. It is exciting to go for a walk out back and to see one looking at you and then bounce of with a fawn behind the mama. We see them in the field a lot. Dogs are use to them so they just wave at them as the go by. The only thing that I tried that really worked was a plastic frog I found that something walked up to it , it would make a sound. I will try the soap. Garlic works good too. Everything has to be replaced after rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you so much! I thought maybe I'd be run out. You guys are awesome! These are uncomfortable things to think about but I felt moved to speak of them.


I am glad you did. We have been saying it on here for 2 years. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm so glad you found him and he's going to be alright! Our pets are like our babies!


Yes they are. He gets on my nerves because he is always under me and yeps when he is out but I love the little brat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's too much excitement CB; so glad you found Mitch and got him warm and dry. Thankfully we seem to be having a quiet night tonight.


I went to bed early so tired. I was wondering if we were going to have another visitor. She may wait a few days before she pops her stinky head back in. Hope her friends are realizing who and what she really is. I hope she can get some help she needs. It is very sad to see someone that troubled. 
The one that keeps trying to be friends with us has talked bad about us behind our backs. I don't trust her and will not befriend her. She had a part in having KPG off. She is not a friend but an enemy. Don't anyone be fooled into thinking she is. I see no repentance from her so I will not be speaking to her. Amen. And it is not because she is Jewish. I love Jews.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to bed early so tired. I was wondering if we were going to have another visitor. She may wait a few days before she pops her stinky head back in. Hope her friends are realizing who and what she really is. I hope she can get some help she needs. It is very sad to see someone that troubled.
> The one that keeps trying to be friends with us has talked bad about us behind our backs. I don't trust her and will not befriend her. She had a part in having KPG off. She is not a friend but an enemy. Don't anyone be fooled into thinking she is. I see no repentance from her so I will not be speaking to her. Amen. And it is not because she is Jewish. I love Jews.


Thank you for the warning, CB. I will ignore as well. Trust is everything.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ah! Memories! My hubby and I took a trip back in time tonight too. And we stayed there for quite some time too! :lol:


It is fun to go back in time. I was all moping around about getting old. A few years ago I went to my 40th HS reunion. It made me feel different knowing I am not the only one this age. I got on FB with my old friends then got on KP and have had so much fun with people my age. It is hard to believe I have been out of school so long with grand son 20. It is good to look back at pics of old times and talk about them. Love to listen to the 60's music of our generation. Makes me remember how sweet it was to be young. That is a good thing. Oops sounding like Martha Stewart again. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> Thank God that your son found him in time! He was gulping, which made him close to the end and drowning. Oh, how I love all dogs! Give Mitch and your son a hug for me!


Ok LL I will. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope I am not alive when it happens.


We have to be watching for the signs of Jesus return. It is time to look up because it is getting close.
Matthew 24

New King James Version (NKJV)
Jesus Predicts the Destruction of the Temple

24 Then Jesus went out and departed from the temple, and His disciples came up to show Him the buildings of the temple. 2 And Jesus said to them, Do you not see all these things? Assuredly, I say to you, not one stone shall be left here upon another, that shall not be thrown down.
The Signs of the Times and the End of the Age

3 Now as He sat on the Mount of Olives, the disciples came to Him privately, saying, Tell us, when will these things be? And what will be the sign of Your coming, and of the end of the age?

4 And Jesus answered and said to them: Take heed that no one deceives you. 5 For many will come in My name, saying, I am the Christ, and will deceive many. 6 And you will hear of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not troubled; for all[a] these things must come to pass, but the end is not yet. 7 For nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. And there will be famines, pestilences,* and earthquakes in various places. 8 All these are the beginning of sorrows.

9 Then they will deliver you up to tribulation and kill you, and you will be hated by all nations for My names sake. 10 And then many will be offended, will betray one another, and will hate one another. 11 Then many false prophets will rise up and deceive many. 12 And because lawlessness will abound, the love of many will grow cold. 13 But he who endures to the end shall be saved. 14 And this gospel of the kingdom will be preached in all the world as a witness to all the nations, and then the end will come.
The Great Tribulation

15 Therefore when you see the abomination of desolation,[c] spoken of by Daniel the prophet, standing in the holy place (whoever reads, let him understand), 16 then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains. 17 Let him who is on the housetop not go down to take anything out of his house. 18 And let him who is in the field not go back to get his clothes. 19 But woe to those who are pregnant and to those who are nursing babies in those days! 20 And pray that your flight may not be in winter or on the Sabbath. 21 For then there will be great tribulation, such as has not been since the beginning of the world until this time, no, nor ever shall be. 22 And unless those days were shortened, no flesh would be saved; but for the elects sake those days will be shortened.

23 Then if anyone says to you, Look, here is the Christ! or There! do not believe it. 24 For false christs and false prophets will rise and show great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. 25 See, I have told you beforehand.

26 Therefore if they say to you, Look, He is in the desert! do not go out; or Look, He is in the inner rooms! do not believe it. 27 For as the lightning comes from the east and flashes to the west, so also will the coming of the Son of Man be. 28 For wherever the carcass is, there the eagles will be gathered together.
The Coming of the Son of Man

29 Immediately after the tribulation of those days the sun will be darkened, and the moon will not give its light; the stars will fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens will be shaken. 30 Then the sign of the Son of Man will appear in heaven, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. 31 And He will send His angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they will gather together His elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.
The Parable of the Fig Tree

32 Now learn this parable from the fig tree: When its branch has already become tender and puts forth leaves, you know that summer is near. 33 So you also, when you see all these things, know that it[d] is nearat the doors! 34 Assuredly, I say to you, this generation will by no means pass away till all these things take place. 35 Heaven and earth will pass away, but My words will by no means pass away.
No One Knows the Day or Hour

36 But of that day and hour no one knows, not even the angels of heaven,[e] but My Father only. 37 But as the days of Noah were, so also will the coming of the Son of Man be. 38 For as in the days before the flood, they were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, until the day that Noah entered the ark, 39 and did not know until the flood came and took them all away, so also will the coming of the Son of Man be. 40 Then two men will be in the field: one will be taken and the other left. 41 Two women will be grinding at the mill: one will be taken and the other left. 42 Watch therefore, for you do not know what hour[f] your Lord is coming. 43 But know this, that if the master of the house had known what hour the thief would come, he would have watched and not allowed his house to be broken into. 44 Therefore you also be ready, for the Son of Man is coming at an hour you do not expect.
The Faithful Servant and the Evil Servant

45 Who then is a faithful and wise servant, whom his master made ruler over his household, to give them food in due season? 46 Blessed is that servant whom his master, when he comes, will find so doing. 47 Assuredly, I say to you that he will make him ruler over all his goods. 48 But if that evil servant says in his heart, My master is delaying his coming,[g] 49 and begins to beat his fellow servants, and to eat and drink with the drunkards, 50 the master of that servant will come on a day when he is not looking for him and at an hour that he is not aware of, 51 and will cut him in two and appoint him his portion with the hypocrites. There shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth.*


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they are. He gets on my nerves because he is always under me and yeps when he is out but I love the little brat.


I'm glad you found him and that he's doing ok. I know the feeling of the underfoot and brat. We have three of them, all brats but loveable in their own way.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yup! But I'd rather see caring people do it! Like it used to be!


Strange comment.....So do I understand you correctly?? 
Let's not have SS benefits, Medicare and leave it up to "caring people" to care for them??? How would that work??

Since you might be a senior, and I am not yet ( 10+ years away from SS benefits), would you consider giving up your benefits now (if you are receiving them)....SS & Medicare...so that "caring people" can help you?? I don't feel there are enough "caring people" to support the millions who will need help.

That statement is ridiculous!! A social safety net is very necessary to have a stable society. I don't feel there are enough "caring people" to support the millions who will need help if the social safety net is abolished.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you did. We have been saying it on her for 2 years. :shock:


My husband and myself think the same thing. We are much better prepared than most. We fully expect the dollar to fail in our lifetime. However, we both have skills that we are able to barter and could fend for and protect ourselves should the need arise. We also have a generator and a stock of food and water. Call us crazy but we don't panic when the power goes out like our neighbors do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have to be watching for the signs of Jesus return. It is time to look up because it is getting close.
> Matthew 24
> 
> New King James Version (NKJV)
> ...


*

Thank you, CB.*


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Strange comment.....So do I understand you correctly??
> Let's not have SS benefits, Medicare and leave it up to "caring people" to care for them??? How would that work??
> 
> Since you might be a senior, and I am not yet ( 10+ years away from SS benefits), would you consider giving up your benefits now (if you are receiving them)....SS & Medicare...so that "caring people" can help you?? I don't feel there are enough "caring people" to support the millions who will need help.
> ...


Sorry we don't debate on this site. We are in agreement here. Maybe you can go to POV or one of the liberal sites for agreement . There is a progressive forum.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry we don't debate on this site. We are in agreement here. Maybe you can go to POV or one of the liberal sites for agreement . There is a progressive forum.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh CB 40 year and class reunion you poor thing, it's so hard for me to see how old you must be.

How about a 50 year class reunion just got email today this Aug . Don't believe it, where did the time go? Then I think I know it is in the eyes of my husband, my children, my Dad, in the friends, and just life. Live for today tomorrow will be or not. The saying life is to short to worry about it. 

Plus did you ever think you would get old? Neve I said never. Guess what older than dirt, and now understand older than dirt. (ha ha) 

Life is a hoot, everyday holds something that is good, just have to look for it a bit harder. But I usual find it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm glad you found him and that he's doing ok. I know the feeling of the underfoot and brat. We have three of them, all brats but loveable in their own way.


I remember you talking about yours. Yes can't help but love them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh CB 40 year and class reunion you poor thing, it's so hard for me to see how old you must be.
> 
> How about a 50 year class reunion just got email today this Aug . Don't believe it, where did the time go? Then I think I know it is in the eyes of my husband, my children, my Dad, in the friends, and just life. Live for today tomorrow will be or not. The saying life is to short to worry about it.
> 
> ...


I still think I am about 30 in my mind. I am still in pretty good shape or should I say active. :shock: :roll: :lol: 
I agree I just wanta have fun. Hehee. Never thought about getting old or even being a grandparent. I will have my 45th HS reunion next year. Not too far behind you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB.


You are welcome LL. XX <3 That is my heart. Don't know how to make one.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry we don't debate on this site. We are in agreement here. Maybe you can go to POV or one of the liberal sites for agreement . There is a progressive forum.


Well I have been on that site too and it does seem that the ladies from this forum have a lot to say there too.

Soooo......since this is a free country I believe we all have the right to post and comment on any forum provided it is a civil discussion with no name calling and no profanity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to bed early so tired. I was wondering if we were going to have another visitor. She may wait a few days before she pops her stinky head back in. Hope her friends are realizing who and what she really is. I hope she can get some help she needs. It is very sad to see someone that troubled.
> The one that keeps trying to be friends with us has talked bad about us behind our backs. I don't trust her and will not befriend her. She had a part in having KPG off. She is not a friend but an enemy. Don't anyone be fooled into thinking she is. I see no repentance from her so I will not be speaking to her. Amen. And it is not because she is Jewish. I love Jews.


i am with you. When someone can use words to twist what is meant, when someone decide's to all of a sudden be nice after posting all the unkindness towards others. I question their motives. 
Has nothing to do with anyones beliefs. I put more value in a persons words thoughts and deeds then in what they believe. 
We all on here do not believe in the same way, but love how we are different. Life would be dull if God had not made us all different. But one thing I can say is we all have it together and respect how others may feel. At least I hope I have, last thing I want to do is hurt any one . Thats another thing I have learned life is to short to hate, liking is much more fun. Yeah FF and all who are here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Well I have been on that site too and it does seem that the ladies from this forum have a lot to say there too.
> 
> Soooo......since this is a free country I believe we all have the right to post and comment on any forum provided it is a civil discussion with no name calling and no profanity.


Yes you are right but you won't be happy here. Just saying. You will probably be ignored.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> i am with you. When someone can use words to twist what is meant, when someone decide's to all of a sudden be nice after posting all the unkindness towards others. I question their motives.
> Has nothing to do with anyones beliefs. I put more value in a persons words thoughts and deeds then in what they believe.
> We all on here do not believe in the same way, but love how we are different. Life would be dull if God had not made us all different. But one thing I can say is we all have it together and respect how others may feel. At least I hope I have, last thing I want to do is hurt any one . Thats another thing I have learned life is to short to hate, liking is much more fun. Yeah FF and all who are here.


 :thumbup: Well said.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Haven't seen that gadget before. Was it as good as it looked?


Yes Kitty, I like ice cream but find it too sweet most of the time, so this way I can freeze fruit and plain yogurt and add honey if it needs sweetened a bit. My favorite is pineapple, mango and coconut. It comes right out like soft serve ice cream. Magical !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes Kitty, I like ice cream but find it too sweet most of the time, so this way I can freeze fruit and plain yogurt and add honey if it needs sweetened a bit. My favorite is pineapple, mango and coconut. It comes right out like soft serve ice cream. Magical !


OHHH. Sounds yummy. We are big smoothie people here. I just got me a new blender. My favorite is pineapple, coconut and banana. I am all ready for summer. Where did yu get your machine?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Section 2 - Righter's Village Photo Ops
> 
> A few got lost making those left hand turns, made them dizzy and confused. Spinning their tales ....


This months photo ops are first class...
you are too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that would just devalue savings and cash even more. I'm glad our banking regs in Canada have stricter controls.


You might want to make sure that they didn't slip it by you too. They sure didn't cover it on the news. A point to be made; the bankers that own our federal reserve, also own the bank of Canada and the and the central banks in almost every country in the world. They are the ones pulling the strings. Oh, did I mention they also own controlling stock in the top 500 corporations in the world? And much more!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate them for eating my flowers but love them because of their beauty. It is exciting to go for a walk out back and to see one looking at you and then bounce of with a fawn behind the mama. We see them in the field a lot. Dogs are use to them so they just wave at them as the go by. The only thing that I tried that really worked was a plastic frog I found that something walked up to it , it would make a sound. I will try the soap. Garlic works good too. Everything has to be replaced after rain.


That's how I feel about rabbits! I used to love them, but the dasturdly things are eating my blueberry bushes, strawberries and even the bark off the apple trees. When I have my garden in its a regular buffet! Arg!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to bed early so tired. I was wondering if we were going to have another visitor. She may wait a few days before she pops her stinky head back in. Hope her friends are realizing who and what she really is. I hope she can get some help she needs. It is very sad to see someone that troubled.
> The one that keeps trying to be friends with us has talked bad about us behind our backs. I don't trust her and will not befriend her. She had a part in having KPG off. She is not a friend but an enemy. Don't anyone be fooled into thinking she is. I see no repentance from her so I will not be speaking to her. Amen. And it is not because she is Jewish. I love Jews.


I think she's trying to find her place. She's sort of between two worlds. I'm willing to forgive and give her a chance. Where would we be if our Father hadn't done the same for us?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To me getting old means

What use to be a stroll to the bathroom ,it is now a sprint.
It's when the body goes out more than you do.
your night life ends at 9 or 10. 
your Doctor has become your best friend.
instead of going up hill you are on the slide down.
It means you are not looking at people who are old any more thinking those poor people. you are now one.

It means getting out of bed ;you have to do a bit more then hoop to your feet.

it means eating out is before 6 O clock, when what use to be from 7 to 10 o clock. 

It means now matter how you think of your children as your babies they are getting older when you didn't notice.

It means that the love of your life is sleeping more in his favorite chair.

it means bending over you may not get up.

It means what you loved was to be in style with the latest hair do, and now you are just glad those clothes still fit, and hair is either cut short or braided up.

It means you like gardening when being young mean't hey I can buy food why do that.

It means you have to do more maintence face creams are your new makeup,skin lotion is your new thing for that dry skin. Mirrors are scary as you see what when did that happen wrinkles that were not there yesterday Your hair is not the same color it use to be.

On the upside

It means you are so blessed to look at your grandchildren and all of a sudden you can hug cuddle and play with a little one and not care if you take for ever to get up. All of a sudden you feel young again, but very tired.

that person who bored you to death you do not have to listen to as you can't hear them anymore. Hearing lost is sometimes a blessing.

Your glasses are an excuse for sorry I didn't see you for the person who bored you to death and hope she or he won't see you.

You get more attention form people they open doors for you and ask if they can help you, and understand when you need a bit more help.

your time is yours you can do what ever you want, and not feel guilt for the not so clean house. Besides you can't see the dust any way.

You notice more of life around you days are sweeter birds are singing flowers are growing. Things you never had time to notice before.

Life is an adventure instead of getting through. Life is slower and time to really enjoy.

Friends are dearer

Children are grown and turned out very well

hubby not so bad after all

mom's and dad's if still with you are cherish so much more.

and Grandchildren are a blessing.

feel free to add to this about how you feel about getting old. 

I wish you all a day that is good happy and that your husbands behave themselves.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm glad you're aware. Keep in mind, they used "bail ins" in Greece. They STOLE the people's money right out of their bank accounts to pay the banks debt. Our government has now passed a law that allows them to do the same thing here. The next time the "too big to fail banks" are ready to crash (like in 2008), instead of a government bail out, they can steal YOUR money right out of your account. How convenient!


Your money is not sitting in your bank account. Banks use it to give out loans with interest of course. That is how banks make money - with your money.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh and I forgot my favorite you can't find your glasses and can't see with out them and you spend an hour looking for them and tell the hubby and he says to you feel on top of your head.

you put the cans in refig. and put the milk in the cupboard.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh and I forgot my favorite you can't find your glasses and can't see with out them and you spend an hour looking for them and tell the hubby and he says to you feel on top of your head.
> 
> you put the cans in refig. and put the milk in the cupboard.


you can't for the life of you remember where you put something and look for it all over. just to find it in the first place you looked.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cynthia627 said:


> Strange comment.....So do I understand you correctly??
> Let's not have SS benefits, Medicare and leave it up to "caring people" to care for them??? How would that work??
> 
> Since you might be a senior, and I am not yet ( 10+ years away from SS benefits), would you consider giving up your benefits now (if you are receiving them)....SS & Medicare...so that "caring people" can help you?? I don't feel there are enough "caring people" to support the millions who will need help.
> ...


First of all, SS is not government welfare! People were forced to give the government their money and it is owed to them! SS never should have been started in the first place! Its a ponzi scheme, designed to STEAL people's money! If wed been allowed to invest our own money, at a moderate rate of interest, we'd be millionaires instead of scraping to make ends meet! Think of all the people who died before they got to collect their money! That money should belong to their heirs, NOT the government!

You know? It used to be that people took care of each other! Families took care of their own children and their elderly. Now, we've been taught to only take care of ourselves! I think the world was a better place when people took care of each other! I know that we can't go back, but we would have all been better off. Social engineering at its worst!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think she's trying to find her place. She's sort of between two worlds. I'm willing to forgive and give her a chance. Where would we be if our Father hadn't done the same for us?


 Her kind plays games and changes names to try to fool us. I just know how the left are. They pretend to be your friend then stab you in the back. I will forgive her but don't trust her. She was here by an invitation before and said she was in the wrong place. Then she went back to her friends and mocked us and made fun by calling us names. Why is she here now? She loved the 2 that got kicked off for being so nasty. She was a part of getting one of our friends getting kicked off by lying on here. I don't know why she wants to come here but to cause trouble. She has more than one topic she talks about us on. I won't be responding to her.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> My husband and myself think the same thing. We are much better prepared than most. We fully expect the dollar to fail in our lifetime. However, we both have skills that we are able to barter and could fend for and protect ourselves should the need arise. We also have a generator and a stock of food and water. Call us crazy but we don't panic when the power goes out like our neighbors do.


I'm so glad to see, that some are aware and prepared! It makes my heart sing!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> First of all, SS is not government welfare! People were forced to give the government their money and it is owed to them! SS never should have been started in the first place! Its a ponzi scheme, designed to STEAL people's money! If wed been allowed to invest our own money, at a moderate rate of interest, we'd be millionaires instead of scraping to make ends meet! Think of all the people who died before they got to collect their money! That money should belong to their heirs, NOT the government!
> 
> You know? It used to be that people took care of each other! Families took care of their own children and their elderly. Now, we've been taught to only take care of ourselves! I think the world was a better place when people took care of each other! I know that we can't go back, but we would have all been better off. Social engineering at its worst!!!


Family is not family any more. People live far apart and do not have the same values, respect as in the past.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to bed early so tired. I was wondering if we were going to have another visitor. She may wait a few days before she pops her stinky head back in. Hope her friends are realizing who and what she really is. I hope she can get some help she needs. It is very sad to see someone that troubled.
> The one that keeps trying to be friends with us has talked bad about us behind our backs. I don't trust her and will not befriend her. She had a part in having KPG off. She is not a friend but an enemy. Don't anyone be fooled into thinking she is. I see no repentance from her so I will not be speaking to her. Amen. And it is not because she is Jewish. I love Jews.


And I am sure Jews love you too. I knew nothing about KPG until I read the posts. I am only here to read about your flowers and animals. The rest I am not interested in. Enemy is a very strong word. I have none in my real life - so why would I think in those terms in my virtual life?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Your landscaping is lovely. I like hostas. I have some, but they aren't doing much yet. Walked my yard on Tuesday when I got home. I learned that I missed the blooming of my hyacinths. My knockout rose may have died, but other roses look OK. I will cut it back and see. Horseradish is up. A few herbs are showing life (chives, sage, parsley), but basil must be replanted.
> 
> Today (Friday), DH and I ran errands while our dog was at the groomer. I got most of my garden plants and flowers for planting pots. It was cold today though. But, it was worth it. I got some good plants at reduced prices. When it warms, I am going to go crazy planting.
> 
> ...


Thanks KC, Some variety of hostas are late to come up, I hope you send pics out to us when your rose bushes bloom. I was never good at growing roses but had a few, most died except for two and I transplanted them and decided it was there last chance, didn't care if they made it or not, they are doing very well, looking forward to see if this year they improve even more. 
Gowdy would be great to lead the Benghazi investigation, he is one of the FEW to be trusted in DC. 
I have not heard anything about the vote for a SP on the IRS scandal. That would be long over due also. 
How about the administration telling the truth in the beginning, just put it all out there, we are a forgiving people, we know they are politically driven, we can and have moved on many many times... save the taxpayers money and just admit to the truth. Lets not be forced to go down this road again.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> To me getting old means
> 
> What use to be a stroll to the bathroom ,it is now a sprint.
> It's when the body goes out more than you do.
> ...


Oh!!! I love this! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> And I am sure Jews love you too. I knew nothing about KPG until I read the posts. I am only here to read about your flowers and animals. The rest I am not interested in. Enemy is a very strong word. I have none in my real life - so why would I think in those terms in my virtual life?


I have read what you have said about me and my friends. You were part of KPG getting kicked off. If you had stayed when you were invited it may be different now. You were welcomed and we were nice to you. You said you were in the wrong place. You ran back to your nasty name calling friends and laughed about us and called us names. I don't trust you . I can disagree with someone and like them anyway . But I don't like betrayal or name calling. You loved the nasty ones and said you missed them. All they did was call us names and you come running here expecting us to be happy about it. I am not happy about it. You never said you are sorry or wish you didn't do it. I don't see any change in you . There are more places on KP that like flowers and animals. You are a bully like your friends. I saw where you went on "He is Risen "and ran back to tell your friends so you could make fun of us. It is all out in the open for everyone to see. Your friends are going to be mad at you for trying to buddy up to us or they are in on some kind of game. We are real friends not virtual. We share a real friendship here. It is not play.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think she's trying to find her place. She's sort of between two worlds. I'm willing to forgive and give her a chance. Where would we be if our Father hadn't done the same for us?


as Jokem says pray for them. But when they a while back told their friends to ignore, and to go away, to us and felt free to call us names . Yes and at one time we called them names And only came on our sites to call us names. Sometimes it better to ignore than start a fight to encourage them. Pray yes, but don't give them a reason to start a fight on here. We are not trying to bother them why do they feel the need to bother us any more???

As to the lady who posted here about they can post any where they like yes they can and they have done it to take over every site that has been started by us. They feel the need to call us names, and some names even I would not say. They love to swear, and play games, change names. I started a site called a garden of friendship their idea of friendship was to post 20 pages of nonsense, then to go off into name calling and ruin it. As one lady who I have know since I started on KP said your not going to win just shut it down. She was not apart of our group, just a friend


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Your money is not sitting in your bank account. Banks use it to give out loans with interest of course. That is how banks make money - with your money.


Yeah?!? Well since 2008, they're mostly loaning it to themselves! The stimulus was intending to get the economy going by making money available to the banks to lend out. They're just keeping it! They've been making some mortgages because they know that in the end, they'll own hard assets. They'll own everything and we'll own nothing!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Strange comment.....So do I understand you correctly??
> Let's not have SS benefits, Medicare and leave it up to "caring people" to care for them??? How would that work??
> 
> Since you might be a senior, and I am not yet ( 10+ years away from SS benefits), would you consider giving up your benefits now (if you are receiving them)....SS & Medicare...so that "caring people" can help you?? I don't feel there are enough "caring people" to support the millions who will need help.
> ...


I agree with you, Cynthia. Many of the horrors of the Great Depression was caused by the widespread belief that traditional charities (churches, soup kitchens) would be enough to take care of the unemployed and destitute. But of course that failed--with more than 12 million unemployed they couldn't possibly cover the need.

I think people also don't understand that Social Security was designed, in part, to bolster the economy by removing as many elderly as possible from the labor force. Before the 1940s seniors had to work as long as they possibly could in order to survive. People in their 60s and 70s were competing with the younger generation for the jobs that were available, and the end result was of course higher unemployment across the board.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh and I forgot my favorite you can't find your glasses and can't see with out them and you spend an hour looking for them and tell the hubby and he says to you feel on top of your head.
> 
> you put the cans in refig. and put the milk in the cupboard.


Haha! I keep my glasses on! Can't see a thing without them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> last years sunflower, and a picture of my cousin's pumpkin. It's a butt pumpkin LOL.


Missed this pic. Love sunflowers only had 2 thanks to the birds. May have to plant some. Love the butt pumpkin. :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SQM said:


> Is it okay for the government to support the elderly and disabled?


Taxpayers support the elderly, disabled and poor peoples, the elected live off of us much better than the disabled, elderly and poor. I am happy to support the people that deserve it and need it. Most of The Establishment is nothing more than a collection agency. They go to Washington to serve, they stay to be served.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Cynthia. Many of the horrors of the Great Depression was caused by the widespread belief that traditional charities (churches, soup kitchens) would be enough to take care of the unemployed and destitute. But of course that failed--with more than 12 million unemployed they couldn't possibly cover the need.
> 
> I think people also don't understand that Social Security was designed, in part, to bolster the economy by removing as many elderly as possible from the labor force. Before the 1940s seniors had to work as long as they possibly could in order to survive. People in their 60s and 70s were competing with the younger generation for the jobs that were available, and the end result was of course higher unemployment across the board.


You agree with her because it is you playing your game.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Her kind plays games and changes names to try to fool us. I just know how the left are. They pretend to be your friend then stab you in the back. I will forgive her but don't trust her. She was here by an invitation before and said she was in the wrong place. Then she went back to her friends and mocked us and made fun by calling us names. Why is she here now? She loved the 2 that got kicked off for being so nasty. She was a part of getting one of our friends getting kicked off by lying on here. I don't know why she wants to come here but to cause trouble. She has more than one topic she talks about us on. I won't be responding to her.


Not responding is a perfectly viable option. I'm rather hoping that something will rub off on her and she will realize that the world will be a better place with kindness and caring. She does yearn for that. She just hasn't figured out how to get there yet.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OHHH. Sounds yummy. We are big smoothie people here. I just got me a new blender. My favorite is pineapple, coconut and banana. I am all ready for summer. Where did yu get your machine?


DH sent away for it from an infomercial on TV. that's what happens when he stays up late and decides to go shopping


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

See if we talk to them they think they are welcome here. I won't be arguing with Susan aka cynthia Sqm or any of the others again. They have don't place of their own anymore so they have to run here to try to make us mad and argue. That is all they want is to argue they will soon start to call us names like in the past. When we stop talking to them on wow or other places they have to have us to live and breath so they have to come here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Her kind plays games and changes names to try to fool us. I just know how the left are. They pretend to be your friend then stab you in the back. I will forgive her but don't trust her. She was here by an invitation before and said she was in the wrong place. Then she went back to her friends and mocked us and made fun by calling us names. Why is she here now? She loved the 2 that got kicked off for being so nasty. She was a part of getting one of our friends getting kicked off by lying on here. I don't know why she wants to come here but to cause trouble. She has more than one topic she talks about us on. I won't be responding to her.


Again I must repeat I had nothing to do with KPG being kicked off. That was her responsibility. I was the last to know about it I am sure. And CB - you are in your rights not to respond to me. I am totally fine with it. My political viewpoint is mostly different than yours, of course, but politics do not loom large in my life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks KC, Some variety of hostas are late to come up, I hope you send pics out to us when your rose bushes bloom. I was never good at growing roses but had a few, most died except for two and I transplanted them and decided it was there last chance, didn't care if they made it or not, they are doing very well, looking forward to see if this year they improve even more.
> Gowdy would be great to lead the Benghazi investigation, he is one of the FEW to be trusted in DC.
> I have not heard anything about the vote for a SP on the IRS scandal. That would be long over due also.
> How about the administration telling the truth in the beginning, just put it all out there, we are a forgiving people, we know they are politically driven, we can and have moved on many many times... save the taxpayers money and just admit to the truth. Lets not be forced to go down this road again.


I am with you, it's time for this admin. to tell the truth and stop lying to the people of this country.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Family is not family any more. People live far apart and do not have the same values, respect as in the past.


Ah, yes! But that's what I mean about social engineering. I yearn for the past. My parents and my husband's parents both moved away when they retired. Its made things so difficult because you can't be there to help. When my mother was dying, she wanted me to be there. But she was 3 hours away and I had a child in school and a husband who travels in his work. Not an easy choice! No choice at all. We're in the process of trying to get my husband's parents back here. There house is on the market but I don't know when it will happen. It will be good to have them close (even though she's difficult, haha). Moving around has become the norm, and I wish that it had not. We'd all be better off with people who care about us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Neb. - I totally agree - the 1% is getting richer while we are getting poorer. You should have been an economics major.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Taxpayers support the elderly, disabled and poor peoples, the elected live off of us much better than the disabled, elderly and poor. I am happy to support the people that deserve it and need it. Most of The Establishment is nothing more than a collection agency. They go to Washington to serve, they stay to be served.


Agree. I am totally cynical about politicians of any stripe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> DH sent away for it from an infomercial on TV. that's what happens when he stays up late and decides to go shopping


Sounds about right, we do have to watch them, they will buy anything won't they. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Again I must repeat I had nothing to do with KPG being kicked off. That was her responsibility. I was the last to know about it I am sure. And CB - you are in your rights not to respond to me. I am totally fine with it. My political viewpoint is mostly different than yours, of course, but politics do not loom large in my life.


You can say that but I know you did have something to do with getting her kicked off. This thread is about politics so you won't be liking what we say. Now Susan thinks she is welcome here to argue with us. She is nothing but a name caller and wants to start fights. She is the worse ever. I will turn her in to admin . She is a bully like your friends. I am sick of the way we have been treated the last 2 years. This thread or topic is for real forever friends not people to call names and hurt feelings and argue. We are not just virtual like you said. We have a bond and real people. It is not a game with us. We know each others real names and talk else where about our family . I don't trust you so I am done talking to you. My friends I can trust and I love them in real life. Sorry but you leave a bad taste in my mouth. Don't trust you to be a friend.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Not responding is a perfectly viable option. I'm rather hoping that something will rub off on her and she will realize that the world will be a better place with kindness and caring. She does yearn for that. She just hasn't figured out how to get there yet.


Excuse Me????? My whole life has and was dedicated to kindness and caring - career-wise and personally. I never made much money going into the worst neighborhoods to work with Special Ed. kids and adults for almost 40 years. I am easy going and funny in reality.

When you visit our side of the fence, many of you are just down right nasty. What have I said nastily since I have been visiting?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As you know can see, they are turning into a fight. Instead of just coming on to post about their interest in life they bring up their beliefs and soon will start the name calling as the others will join them. 

And in I would say least then a week they will take over this site too. That is way we ignore them. But as I see it starting again . It won't be the last we will see their post poping up to start the same old same old.

We each side do not agree. But they feel the need to take over and when they can't stand it any more what we believe they will start being just as crude as they have always been. As they have like to say ignore ignore, and their other favorite saying is go start a site of your own. Only they can take over site., But don't you dare try it on their's


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can say that but I know you did have something to do with getting her kicked off. This thread is about politics so you won't be liking what we say. Now Susan thinks she is welcome here to argue with us. She is nothing but a name caller and wants to start fights. She is the worse ever. I will turn her in to admin . She is a bully like your friends. I am sick of the way we have been treated the last 2 years. This thread or topic is for real forever friends not people to call names and hurt feelings and argue. We are not just virtual like you said. We have a bond and real people. It is not a game with us. We know each others real names and talk else where about our family . I don't trust you so I am done talking to you. My friends I can trust and I love them in real life. Sorry but you leave a bad taste in my mouth. Don't trust you to be a friend.


Okay. Okay. Quit talking to me already!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> Excuse Me????? My whole life has and was dedicated to kindness and caring - career-wise and personally. I never made much money going into the worst neighborhoods to work with Special Ed. kids and adults for almost 40 years. I am easy going and funny in reality.
> 
> When you visit our side of the fence, many of you are just down right nasty. What have I said nastily since I have been visiting?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Cynthia. Many of the horrors of the Great Depression was caused by the widespread belief that traditional charities (churches, soup kitchens) would be enough to take care of the unemployed and destitute. But of course that failed--with more than 12 million unemployed they couldn't possibly cover the need.
> 
> I think people also don't understand that Social Security was designed, in part, to bolster the economy by removing as many elderly as possible from the labor force. Before the 1940s seniors had to work as long as they possibly could in order to survive. People in their 60s and 70s were competing with the younger generation for the jobs that were available, and the end result was of course higher unemployment across the board.


The horrors of the great depression were caused by the very people who are doing it today.. You'd better believe that when things come crashing down, there won't be any SS, food stamps or welfare! SS was designed for one reason and one reason only! They wanted to be able to spend other people's money! And they've done a good job of that! They've spent it all! Its gone! If the real goal was to get the elderly out of the work force, why do they keep raising the age? They keep saying "we live longer and can work longer". Its all about the money!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What site ??? we have stayed off all of the sites that have been taken over. This is my finial word to all of you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What site ??? we have stayed off all of the sites that have been taken over. This is my finial word to all of you.


Some of your FFs do visit.

And like I used to say to my daughter - "final means final". Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okay. Okay. Quit talking to me already!


You only want to cause trouble. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You only want to cause trouble. :thumbdown:


Right on the money, CB. Troublemakers always.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Excuse Me????? My whole life has and was dedicated to kindness and caring - career-wise and personally. I never made much money going into the worst neighborhoods to work with Special Ed. kids and adults for almost 40 years. I am easy going and funny in reality.
> 
> When you visit our side of the fence, many of you are just down right nasty. What have I said nastily since I have been visiting?


I never said you weren't about kindness and caring! You need to read more carefully! I SAID that you yearn for it. And I believe that to be true! You've gotten caught up in the negative on the other side. It can be addictive and thrilling. I know! I've been there! Its hard to come down from that. I'd like the nasty to end! There's no reason people can't disagree without the name calling and they do! When that starts, I just go away! And you should too!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You only want to cause trouble. :thumbdown:


Sorry, CB--but I see nothing that I've said here that could be interpreted as trying to make trouble. I was simply commenting on a post that Cynthia made.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Excuse Me????? My whole life has and was dedicated to kindness and caring - career-wise and personally. I never made much money going into the worst neighborhoods to work with Special Ed. kids and adults for almost 40 years. I am easy going and funny in reality.
> 
> When you visit our side of the fence, many of you are just down right nasty. What have I said nastily since I have been visiting?


i will say this and though I can't speak for anyone but me, if you come here with good intentions and leave the lefty stuff on the lefty side of fence, I for one will speak to you . The first time you start the nasty stuff I will be the first to put you on the do not call list. Your words carry tons of volume , please keep all remarks friendly and happy and we can get along, we are really fun on here.Some times remarks are made on here about the other side, just don't read or reply to them. NO ARGUEING


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Time for me to get busy, Talk Later my friends


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

OK! I'm done! Gotta go clean! SQL, you wanna talk to me, pm me. There is no reason to upset people who just want to live in peace. I guess we should go with "live and let live" instead of "forgive and forget". And I'm talking BOTH sides! There is no forgiveness and starting over. Neither side will give up their past grievances. Of course it would require people to change and end the name calling and anger. Some just can't let it go. There is a better life where people can have interesting discussion but???


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The horrors of the great depression were caused by the very people who are doing it today.. You'd better believe that when things come crashing down, there won't be any SS, food stamps or welfare! SS was designed for one reason and one reason only! They wanted to be able to spend other people's money! And they've done a good job of that! They've spent it all! Its gone! If the real goal was to get the elderly out of the work force, why do they keep raising the age? They keep saying "we live longer and can work longer". Its all about the money!


Yes, people do live longer now. In 1935 the average life expectancy was 61.7 years, and as of 2010 it's 78.7. That's another 17 years of living that has to be covered financially.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Cynthia. Many of the horrors of the Great Depression was caused by the widespread belief that traditional charities (churches, soup kitchens) would be enough to take care of the unemployed and destitute. But of course that failed--with more than 12 million unemployed they couldn't possibly cover the need.
> 
> I think people also don't understand that Social Security was designed, in part, to bolster the economy by removing as many elderly as possible from the labor force. Before the 1940s seniors had to work as long as they possibly could in order to survive. People in their 60s and 70s were competing with the younger generation for the jobs that were available, and the end result was of course higher unemployment across the board.


 Ya'll talk like SS and medicare are services that the elderly get from the gov. I as a working man have paid money from my pay check every week , if I had all that money in a bank I would have a lot more than I get monthly now. I hate it when it's called a benefit check, I worked hard for my money, the fat cats in gov. took the money and spent it in the general fund. that was my money and every working man's money ,they stole it, it wasn't just money lying around.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh CB 40 year and class reunion you poor thing, it's so hard for me to see how old you must be.
> 
> How about a 50 year class reunion just got email today this Aug . Don't believe it, where did the time go? Then I think I know it is in the eyes of my husband, my children, my Dad, in the friends, and just life. Live for today tomorrow will be or not. The saying life is to short to worry about it.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I think I found it, It is the memories of times spent with loved one who have gone home, children that have grown, times with close friends,and 42 years with a wife who loves me.
Getting older just adds to my memory book of good things.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that would just devalue savings and cash even more. I'm glad our banking regs in Canada have stricter controls.


The difference will be that the government will use confiscated money to hand out our savings to the less fortunate, not to prop up governmental debt as in Greece. It will be the same effect, however, our money will be gone because governmental promises to repay the funds will be worthless at that point. Maybe it is about time to go to cash (no banks at all). Shades of the past! We have to hide our guns and money from our government. That's what communism brings. It happened in the USSR in 1917. The wealth was confiscated and mismanaged into perpetuity. Everyone was desperately poor and starving. Only the bureaucrats lived well, and you had to be brutal to become a bureaucrat.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> Ya'll talk like SS and medicare are services that the elderly get from the gov. I as a working man have paid money from my pay check every week , if I had all that money in a bank I would have a lot more than I get monthly now.


I'm not really sure about that, Karverr--the money you earned some thirty or forty years ago wouldn't be worth nearly as much today, thanks to inflation. As least Social Security payments are adjusted to take that into account.

And honestly, would you really have been able to leave that money untouched in the bank for decades? Everyone has at least a few financial emergencies in their lifetimes. It's true that SS spent your money, but at least they're in reimbursing you with the cash that's now flowing into the system.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Your landscaping is lovely. I like hostas. I have some, but they aren't doing much yet. Walked my yard on Tuesday when I got home. I learned that I missed the blooming of my hyacinths. My knockout rose may have died, but other roses look OK. I will cut it back and see. Horseradish is up. A few herbs are showing life (chives, sage, parsley), but basil must be replanted.
> 
> Today (Friday), DH and I ran errands while our dog was at the groomer. I got most of my garden plants and flowers for planting pots. It was cold today though. But, it was worth it. I got some good plants at reduced prices. When it warms, I am going to go crazy planting.
> 
> ...


love the avatar you have, that had to be from last summer.

I'm sorry, summer is when the sun shines and the white stuff is a bad memory, thought ya'll might have forgot what it was.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> Ya'll talk like SS and medicare are services that the elderly get from the gov. I as a working man have paid money from my pay check every week , if I had all that money in a bank I would have a lot more than I get monthly now. I hate it when it's called a benefit check, I worked hard for my money, the fat cats in gov. took the money and spent it in the general fund. that was my money and every working man's money ,they stole it, it wasn't just money lying around.


You are so right Karverr. It was our money, and the government mismanaged it. If they had invested it wisely, we'd have had so much more. But they just moved the funds to the General Fund, spent it unwisely, and gave us an IOU. So far, they are paying a pitiful return on that money, but what the government gives, it can take away. Worse, it will soon.

My husband's father was a wise man - child of immigrants, Depression-era youth who earned money doing whatever he could to support the household, WWII vet, who moved from private to captain in 6 years, saved his money and learned to invest. He left his children well off by any standard because he sacrificed. He told them to never count on the government for security. Individuals are nothing to the government in power. Benghazi proves that. Individuals are just governmental pawns. You have to take care of yourself, and you never spend your capital, only your interest and dividends.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Sun shining and warm outside so gotta go do some bird panting for the market next month and then weed eat the yard. have a full slate today so be back on this afternoon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh CB 40 year and class reunion you poor thing, it's so hard for me to see how old you must be.
> 
> How about a 50 year class reunion just got email today this Aug . Don't believe it, where did the time go? Then I think I know it is in the eyes of my husband, my children, my Dad, in the friends, and just life. Live for today tomorrow will be or not. The saying life is to short to worry about it.
> 
> ...


Now that's a good attitude Yarnie :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> Ya'll talk like SS and medicare are services that the elderly get from the gov. I as a working man have paid money from my pay check every week , if I had all that money in a bank I would have a lot more than I get monthly now. I hate it when it's called a benefit check, I worked hard for my money, the fat cats in gov. took the money and spent it in the general fund. that was my money and every working man's money ,they stole it, it wasn't just money lying around.


karverr
tells me what you know (not). Obviously you have not followed what happeed to the monies of so many elderly who invested it and got robbed by the Banks and Wallstreet. I can change my government but have no power when it comes to these Robbers. They took the people's money twice, first they squandered it and then got bailed out by WE THE PEOPLE while say walked away with multi-million dollar bonuses. 
I agree with you however that OUR money collected for SS has been mishandled. We can go after those who did that and correct it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> tells me what you know (not). Obviously you have not followed what happeed to the monies of so many elderly who invested it and got robbed by the Banks and Wallstreet. I can change my government but have no power when it comes to these Robbers. They took the people's money twice, first they squandered it and then got bailed out by WE THE PEOPLE while say walked away with multi-million dollar bonuses.
> I agree with you however that OUR money collected for SS has been mishandled. We can go after those who did that and correct it.


Oh, brother. It's back again. Last time post/read for this one. Beware everyone. The devil is back!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you are right but you won't be happy here. Just saying. You will probably be ignored.


Seems like every time the debate slows down in the current topic (this time WOW) a few of them wander over here to try to stir things up (or they fight amongst themselves). When we lose interest in posting with them, they come looking for us even though they keep saying they don't want our posts on WOW. They seem to need controversy in their lives - a pitiful existence.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems like every time the debate slows down in the current topic (this time WOW) a few of them wander over here to try to stir things up (or they fight amongst themselves). When we lose interest in posting with them, they come looking for us even though they keep saying they don't want our posts on WOW. They seem to need controversy in their lives - a pitiful existence.


Very sad and pitiful.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> love the avatar you have, that had to be from last summer.
> 
> I'm sorry, summer is when the sun shines and the white stuff is a bad memory, thought ya'll might have forgot what it was.


The photo is from 2 years ago. The location is in KY. I think it was about this time of year. The temperature difference between IN and KY is around 6 degrees, and the azalea and rhododendron bloom in late April or early May. Unfortunately, I can't get them to bloom in Indiana like they do there. The location is on the north side of the house, which seems to be to their liking. I love the layout of the lake house, but it is too small for full-time living and the healthcare choices and shopping is not convenient for us. So, we have it for sale.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Have a great time at your family reunion this weekend CB. Look forward to hearing about it later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems like every time the debate slows down in the current topic (this time WOW) a few of them wander over here to try to stir things up (or they fight amongst themselves). When we lose interest in posting with them, they come looking for us even though they keep saying they don't want our posts on WOW. They seem to need controversy in their lives - a pitiful existence.


All is right on target isn't it. Start out nice and then attack.

The saying right now I have for that is.

Oh what a tangle web we weave when first we practice to deceive.

Seem new game plan lets pretend to be nice. One does know how long that will last, do we not.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are welcome LL. XX <3 That is my heart. Don't know how to make one.


Hold down the alt key while typing 3 on the numeric keyboard on the right hand side of your keyboard
♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> CA is entering the Democrat Death Spiral, parasites will continue to be drawn to free stuff programs, while the productive will leave to keep from being enslaved to pay for them, only the most left - wing candidates will be elected to ensure the free stuff, taxes and regulations will continue to rise driving out more production even fast. The process feeds on itself, the result is total devastation AKA Detroit. 4 steps......How long before it is the whole Country?


It appears to be the Dems long term plan for our country. What happens when the productive and their businesses follow their money out of this country and into another? I see it as the politicians being left and since they will be the only ones with money, it will be up to them to provide for everyone else or leave themselves. I'm thinking the latter on this one.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems like every time the debate slows down in the current topic (this time WOW) a few of them wander over here to try to stir things up (or they fight amongst themselves). When we lose interest in posting with them, they come looking for us even though they keep saying they don't want our posts on WOW. They seem to need controversy in their lives - a pitiful existence.


They get tired of agreeing with each other. It feeds their ego to belittle others. When they lack it, they seek it out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> What most do not realize is the more taxes the businesses pay the higher the price we, the consumer, will pay. They will always pass the cost to the consumer.


It will be the same with the minimum wage. The increase in costs for the business will always be passed on to the consumer. This also means, which the Dems don't get, that those who received an increase in their wages will also be paying for those increases as all prices increase. So where is the increase for the minimum wage workers? It's only on paper.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Had a crazy day. Went to Lowes, Walmart and grocery store. Got home to put everything up. Grandson and girl friend came over to visit. Cooked supper. All the other yuk stuff. Helped rake the weed eating grass. Come in and found out our wirehair inside dog was missing. He had been gone awhile but we were busy and didn't know it. My son got on the 4-wheeler looking for him. Mitch had been treading water for over 2 hours in a whole full of water. He smelled like the pond. He was limp but shaking. It took me an hour to get him warmed up. I think he was in shock and frozen. I dried him with the hair dryer and put towels on him . Feed him warm broth. The 2 younger grands came to spend the night and he got up and walked around and ate. Never a dull moment at this house! Will have to catch up with the rest of you later. Hope everyone had a good day.
> Maybe there will be no more surprise guest tonight. May the force be with them not us.


Thank goodness the puppy is okay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It appears to be the Dems long term plan for our country. What happens when the productive and their businesses follow their money out of this country and into another? I see it as the politicians being left and since they will be the only ones with money, it will be up to them to provide for everyone else or leave themselves. I'm thinking the latter on this one.


 ha ha ha :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hold down the alt key while typing 3 on the numeric keyboard on the right hand side of your keyboard
> ♥


sorry I miss that post what were you all posting about? Just have to know.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup:
> When the cost of doing business goes up, job openings disappear, more people on unemployment, gov't spends more money to support the unemployed, has to tax the still-working more, tax the businesses still in operation more, etc... etc.... . It is a deathly economic spiral.


When gov't raises the minimum wage, they are basically putting unskilled/low skilled/non-experienced workers out of a job. MW jobs are the first to become automated. How do these workers gain the necessary experience and skills to eventually obtain better paying jobs?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to bed early so tired. I was wondering if we were going to have another visitor. She may wait a few days before she pops her stinky head back in. Hope her friends are realizing who and what she really is. I hope she can get some help she needs. It is very sad to see someone that troubled.
> The one that keeps trying to be friends with us has talked bad about us behind our backs. I don't trust her and will not befriend her. She had a part in having KPG off. She is not a friend but an enemy. Don't anyone be fooled into thinking she is. I see no repentance from her so I will not be speaking to her. Amen. And it is not because she is Jewish. I love Jews.


What was so obvious was that while VL ,and all her personalities, was having her meltdown, not one word from any of her friends for her to stop. The more VL went after Wombat, the farther away her so called friends went.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What was so obvious was that while VL ,and all her personalities, was having her meltdown, not one word from any of her friends for her to stop. The more VL went after Wombat, the farther away her so called friends went.


Oh but their response about wombat was priceless,( not )they sounded just like her. But then you know we have no manners do we.

Enough of them you do know we have been and are being called again Cows.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> First of all, SS is not government welfare! People were forced to give the government their money and it is owed to them! SS never should have been started in the first place! Its a ponzi scheme, designed to STEAL people's money! If wed been allowed to invest our own money, at a moderate rate of interest, we'd be millionaires instead of scraping to make ends meet! Think of all the people who died before they got to collect their money! That money should belong to their heirs, NOT the government!
> 
> You know? It used to be that people took care of each other! Families took care of their own children and their elderly. Now, we've been taught to only take care of ourselves! I think the world was a better place when people took care of each other! I know that we can't go back, but we would have all been better off. Social engineering at its worst!!!


I think we can also blame social mobility on the the lack of helping family members. The mobility has made us more isolated from our families in many cases. It's hard to look after one another when we are scattered across the country, or constantly moving about due to our jobs. This was an unplanned aspect of an upwardly mobile economy.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes Kitty, I like ice cream but find it too sweet most of the time, so this way I can freeze fruit and plain yogurt and add honey if it needs sweetened a bit. My favorite is pineapple, mango and coconut. It comes right out like soft serve ice cream. Magical !


Oh, I want one of those as I'm not allowed to eat ice cream because it increases my triglycerides.

I'm back on KP not home yet as lots of goings on as will share with one of you then you can share with rest, but on this public forum.

Hugs, Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> sorry I miss that post what were you all posting about? Just have to know.


It's how to make the little heart that Wendy uses on her posts.
(doesn't work on my laptop because it doesn't have a separate numeric keypad)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It will be the same with the minimum wage. The increase in costs for the business will always be passed on to the consumer. This also means, which the Dems don't get, that those who received an increase in their wages will also be paying for those increases as all prices increase. So where is the increase for the minimum wage workers? It's only on paper.


The low income workers end up right back where they started but everyone else has to pay increased consumer costs WITHOUT getting a raise! Seems like a good thing for the corporations, doesn't it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think we can also blame social mobility on the the lack of helping family members. The mobility has made us more isolated from our families in many cases. It's hard to look after one another when we are scattered across the country, or constantly moving about due to our jobs. This was an unplanned aspect of an upwardly mobile economy.


I could not agree with you more. My Family is so scattered., that some of us have not seen each other for years.. Taking care of my mom was a three hour trip. I had to quit my job when she became ill. It was not easy, but did it. We do what we can don't we.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but their response about wombat was priceless,( not )they sounded just like her. But then you know we have no manners do we.
> 
> Enough of them you do know we have been and are being called again Cows.


Who cares?!? Consider the source!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Cynthia. Many of the horrors of the Great Depression was caused by the widespread belief that traditional charities (churches, soup kitchens) would be enough to take care of the unemployed and destitute. But of course that failed--with more than 12 million unemployed they couldn't possibly cover the need.
> 
> I think people also don't understand that Social Security was designed, in part, to bolster the economy by removing as many elderly as possible from the labor force. Before the 1940s seniors had to work as long as they possibly could in order to survive. People in their 60s and 70s were competing with the younger generation for the jobs that were available, and the end result was of course higher unemployment across the board.


SS was started as a temporary program. Due to the programs of the Dems during the depression the depression lasted way longer than it should have. It was never meant to be a lifeline for retirement the way it is today.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think we can also blame social mobility on the the lack of helping family members. The mobility has made us more isolated from our families in many cases. It's hard to look after one another when we are scattered across the country, or constantly moving about due to our jobs. This was an unplanned aspect of an upwardly mobile economy.


Who says it was unplanned! Give the devil his due. I believe that the break up of the family was intentional!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hold down the alt key while typing 3 on the numeric keyboard on the right hand side of your keyboard
> ♥


It does not work for me...


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Utterly ridiculous statement!! So opt out of the "ponzi scheme"

quote=Knitter from Nebraska]First of all, SS is not government welfare! People were forced to give the government their money and it is owed to them! SS never should have been started in the first place! Its a ponzi scheme, designed to STEAL people's money! If wed been allowed to invest our own money, at a moderate rate of interest, we'd be millionaires instead of scraping to make ends meet! Think of all the people who died before they got to collect their money! That money should belong to their heirs, NOT the government!

You know? It used to be that people took care of each other! Families took care of their own children and their elderly. Now, we've been taught to only take care of ourselves! I think the world was a better place when people took care of each other! I know that we can't go back, but we would have all been better off. Social engineering at its worst!!![/quote]


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It does not work for me...


♥♥

I did it ! Thank you! The key was the right 3 not the top 3.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's how to make the little heart that Wendy uses on her posts.
> (doesn't work on my laptop because it doesn't have a separate numeric keypad)


Oh so that is what was meant.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I could not agree with you more. My Family is so scattered., that some of us have not seen each other for years.. Taking care of my mom was a three hour trip. I had to quit my job when she became ill. It was not easy, but did it. We do what we can don't we.


And I feel lonely because of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> ♥♥
> 
> I did it ! Thank you! The key was the right 3 not the top 3.


nice LL. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You are so right Karverr. It was our money, and the government mismanaged it. If they had invested it wisely, we'd have had so much more. But they just moved the funds to the General Fund, spent it unwisely, and gave us an IOU. So far, they are paying a pitiful return on that money, but what the government gives, it can take away. Worse, it will soon.
> 
> My husband's father was a wise man - child of immigrants, Depression-era youth who earned money doing whatever he could to support the household, WWII vet, who moved from private to captain in 6 years, saved his money and learned to invest. He left his children well off by any standard because he sacrificed. He told them to never count on the government for security. Individuals are nothing to the government in power. Benghazi proves that. Individuals are just governmental pawns. You have to take care of yourself, and you never spend your capital, only your interest and dividends.


I agree with you KC - I've paid into CPP (similar to your SS) since I was 16 and I know for certain that if those funds had been invested in a balanced (or even conservative) mutual fund, they would provide a much better return than my pension will be when I claim it. My brother who died at age 55 received a grand total of $2500 death benefit; he also paid into the plan since he was 16.

When I left my corporate job, I had the choice to leave the pension with the corp or transfer it to a locked-in retirement fund. I didn't even have to think about it to make the decision to transfer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And I feel lonely because of it.


I'm with you LL, miss time with family the most.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nice LL. :thumbup:


♥♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm with you LL, miss time with family the most.


I thought I was alone on this one. I get very sad at times.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It will be the same with the minimum wage. The increase in costs for the business will always be passed on to the consumer. This also means, which the Dems don't get, that those who received an increase in their wages will also be paying for those increases as all prices increase. So where is the increase for the minimum wage workers? It's only on paper.


The poor economy has meant that more people are competing for min wage jobs, but they were never intended to be anything more than entry level wages for mostly part-time employees. I don't believe many people stay at min wage for long - even my teenage niece who works a PT retail job, got a small raise after 6 months.

In a tight, competitive market, many small businesses can't afford to raise their prices much (if at all) so they cut back on staff or staff hours if they have to pay a higher rate. We can't just demand more money the way the govt does!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

For those of you who get upset when the "others" come here and disparage you; remember this! JESUS told you it would happen! Read John 15: 18-25. He warned us! We are seeing HIS word fulfilled! And if this is fulfilled so too will be everything he spoke! Take comfort and do not despair! This is fulfillment of GOD'S plan!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The poor economy has meant that more people are competing for min wage jobs, but they were never intended to be anything more than entry level wages for mostly part-time employees. I don't believe many people stay at min wage for long - even my teenage niece who works a PT retail job, got a small raise after 6 months.
> 
> In a tight, competitive market, many small businesses can't afford to raise their prices much (if at all) so they cut back on staff or staff hours if they have to pay a higher rate. We can't just demand more money the way the govt does!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What was so obvious was that while VL ,and all her personalities, was having her meltdown, not one word from any of her friends for her to stop. The more VL went after Wombat, the farther away her so called friends went.


A few of them jumped onto that bandwagon without reservation. They piled on the slander to Wombat and egged her on. What they did to Wombat is one of the worst forms of cyber bullying.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

cynthia627 said:


> Utterly ridiculous statement!! So opt out of the "ponzi scheme"
> 
> SS is mandatory unless you are Amish,Mennonite or belong to a group such as these. There could be other groups, but your average employed person has no choice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The low income workers end up right back where they started but everyone else has to pay increased consumer costs WITHOUT getting a raise! Seems like a good thing for the corporations, doesn't it?


No it's not good for corps either; it's only good for politicians who pat themselves on the back for making it look like they're helping low wage earners.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> No it's not good for corps either; it's only good for politicians who pat themselves on the back for making it look like they're helping low wage earners.


Its not good for small businesses. They have a limited clientele. But I do think corps profit greatly. Think of it..they raise their prices to cover it but masses and masses of people pay more. I'm sure they come out ahead.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It does not work for me...


Make sure your numlock key isn`t on. It`s located above 7 on the numeric side of your keyboard. On my keyboard anyway.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Make sure your numlock key isn`t on. It`s located above 7 on the numeric side of your keyboard. On my keyboard anyway.


very interesting you have me looking at the a part of my key board I never used more then once. And husband doesn't think I can learn something new.

Now this is only a joke my husband says to me so don't get upset.

When I tell him I did not think of that, when it is something new he tells me.
He says , when you think it weaken the nation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a good recipe using Cream Cheese? I don't remember anyone on here posting one? 

I just love using it .


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

This is priceless! A much watch! Only three minutes.

Well, that didn't work . I'll have to try again.
Benghazi: Trey Gowdy Questions the Press:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are so right Karverr. It was our money, and the government mismanaged it. If they had invested it wisely, we'd have had so much more. But they just moved the funds to the General Fund, spent it unwisely, and gave us an IOU. So far, they are paying a pitiful return on that money, but what the government gives, it can take away. Worse, it will soon.
> 
> My husband's father was a wise man - child of immigrants, Depression-era youth who earned money doing whatever he could to support the household, WWII vet, who moved from private to captain in 6 years, saved his money and learned to invest. He left his children well off by any standard because he sacrificed. He told them to never count on the government for security. Individuals are nothing to the government in power. Benghazi proves that. Individuals are just governmental pawns. You have to take care of yourself, and you never spend your capital, only your interest and dividends.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Its not good for small businesses. They have a limited clientele. But I do think corps profit greatly. Think of it..they raise their prices to cover it but masses and masses of people pay more. I'm sure they come out ahead.


Most MW jobs are in retail, fast food and service sectors; entry level jobs for most corps are above min wage. Some corps are making very healthy profits, but many others are struggling. People have a choice of what to buy and who to buy from. If prices increase too much, consumers will either do without or buy elsewhere. High labour costs and taxes are why many corps move to other regions (example of CA to TX) or move offshore. Only the govt can demand more money and actually get it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe using Cream Cheese? I don't remember anyone on here posting one?
> 
> I just love using it .


  :lol: :mrgreen: :XD: :evil: :shock: :-o !!!! love ya Yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems like every time the debate slows down in the current topic (this time WOW) a few of them wander over here to try to stir things up (or they fight amongst themselves). When we lose interest in posting with them, they come looking for us even though they keep saying they don't want our posts on WOW. They seem to need controversy in their lives - a pitiful existence.


They need us to live and breath. They have to be slamming someone . We stopped going to the other sites that one of us started .They took it over, got kicked off and then got bored because we stop posting and had to run over here to start or pick a fight. Yes very sad to see they have to have us just like they have to have the government for their every need. :x So predictable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They need us to live and breath. They have to be slamming someone . We stopped going to the other sites that one of us started .They took it over, got kicked off and then got bored because we stop posting and had to run over here to start or pick a fight. Yes very sad to see they have to have us just like they have to have the government for their every need. :x So predictable.


Oh you you do not know what you are talking about.

They just love us they really loves us. They love us so much that they got tried of talking about us on their sites.

So they have to visit us here to tell us how much they love us.

See now you get the picture and understand. THEY REALLY LOVE US. Sorry my caps got in the way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a great time at your family reunion this weekend CB. Look forward to hearing about it later.


Kitty I thought my roots were from Mo. Found out it was Kentucky and then Mo and now Ar. My grandfather was part German and English my grandmother Indian and Scotch. Explains my reddish hair. :-D Nice short reunion . Great food with the good company.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kitty I thought my roots were from Mo. Found out it was Kentucky and then Mo and now Ar. My grandfather was part German and English my grandmother Indian and Scotch. Explains my reddish hair. :-D Nice short reunion . Great food with the good company.


Good to know , time with family is well spent. Is that where you found out about your ancestry?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What was so obvious was that while VL ,and all her personalities, was having her meltdown, not one word from any of her friends for her to stop. The more VL went after Wombat, the farther away her so called friends went.


I know. They sure were all for janet cooke and vl's nastiness and rallied them on until admin got tired of their bs. :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good to know , time with family is well spent. Is that where you found out about your ancestry?


Yes I knew about the Indian and Scot part but not the German part. My daddy's side is Scotch and French. I am a mutt. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255424-1.html

you have to watch this making corn on cob in microwave


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I knew about the Indian and Scot part but not the German part. My daddy's side is Scotch and French. I am a mutt. :XD:


or as my daddy use to tell them I am a needle in the hay stack. Don't ask me could never understand it either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> They get tired of agreeing with each other. It feeds their ego to belittle others. When they lack it, they seek it out.


100% correct. We don't talk to them they seek us out to fight. I don't need their abuse and don't ask for it anymore . I have turned them over to God and shaken the dust off my feet. God will have to deal with them I am tired of being called names like an elephant cow , a good for nothing Christian , greedy, stupid , I could copy and paste the words said about us but will not unless I do it to Admin. I am sick to death of the libs. They are like a steam roller and don't even look back. Then they have the nerve to say we are the mean ones. Sqm is right up there with them doing the name calling and stirring the pot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I want one of those as I'm not allowed to eat ice cream because it increases my triglycerides.
> 
> I'm back on KP not home yet as lots of goings on as will share with one of you then you can share with rest, but on this public forum.
> 
> Hugs, Janie


Ok let us know. I don't blame you for not wanting your private life on her with the black widows.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, brother. It's back again. Last time post/read for this one. Beware everyone. The devil is back!


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe using Cream Cheese? I don't remember anyone on here posting one?
> 
> I just love using it .


I have one for you Yarnie.Use a sugar cookie recipe or even use the already prepared rolls of sugar cookies.
Roll cookie dough thinly and place in greased Pyrex pie dish. Spread cream cheese thickly at bottom. Cover the cream cheese with marmalade. Roll cookie dough, cut into thin strips to make a pretty lattice for the top. Bake at 350 for 15-20 mins.
Here is some I made a few years ago with a home made cookie dough recipe. I used ordinary heat proof dinner plates for these. I`ve made some with home made blackberry jelly. Instead of cream cheese I spread apple sauce on the bottom. Or you can make individual jam tarts too, but they`re time consuming and fiddly.
I made a hot custard sauce to go with these, but squirty cream, Cool Whip or whipping cream goes well too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> ♥♥♥


♥ Thanks WendyBee♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ♥ Thanks WendyBee♥


Always a pleasure Bumpy
♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh we have a robin trying to kill herself by banging into our front window. I pulled the shades down. Heard once that they do that if they see their reflections. She did it three times. She must have knock herself silly by the third one. For goodness sakes just what I need a bird trying to commit Hairry of kare e.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Make sure your numlock key isn`t on. It`s located above 7 on the numeric side of your keyboard. On my keyboard anyway.


Thank you, Wendy. It is working for me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love this spring weather, but the downside is allergies. I have an awful headache I can`t get rid of. It`s making me feel sick.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe using Cream Cheese? I don't remember anyone on here posting one?
> 
> I just love using it .


Yes. Here it is. It is used as a spread on crackers. I do not measure - I just wing it:

cream cheese
chopped scallion
honey
ketchup
I think (not sure) there is a drop of Tabasco. I do not use much honey or ketchup. You need to play with it. Please let me know if you try it and what you think.

Mix and spread on crackers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Always a pleasure Bumpy
> ♥


stop that I still can't get it.(*~*)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks LL. I sounds very good and know I and someone else will enjoy it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you you do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> They just love us they really loves us. They love us so much that they got tried of talking about us on their sites.
> 
> ...


well


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255424-1.html
> 
> you have to watch this making corn on cob in microwave


I am going to get lots of Amish corn and do this! Can't wait. They sell it at our farmers market. I book marked it. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have one for you Yarnie.Use a sugar cookie recipe or even use the already prepared rolls of sugar cookies.
> Roll cookie dough thinly and place in greased Pyrex pie dish. Spread cream cheese thickly at bottom. Cover the cream cheese with marmalade. Roll cookie dough, cut into thin strips to make a pretty lattice for the top. Bake at 350 for 15-20 mins.
> Here is some I made a few years ago with a home made cookie dough recipe. I used ordinary heat proof dinner plates for these. I`ve made some with home made blackberry jelly. Instead of cream cheese I spread apple sauce on the bottom. Or you can make individual jam tarts too, but they`re time consuming and fiddly.
> I made a hot custard sauce to go with these, but squirty cream, Cool Whip or whipping cream goes well too


I love cream cheese. Need lots of recipes for it. Thanks Wendy♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> stop that I still can't get it.(*~*)


Yarny...you have two Ctrl keys, try them both one at a time. Maybe one of `em isn`t working.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh we have a robin trying to kill herself by banging into our front window. I pulled the shades down. Heard once that they do that if they see their reflections. She did it three times. She must have knock herself silly by the third one. For goodness sakes just what I need a bird trying to commit Hairry of kare e.


We have birds to that too. I have had them die from do the same thing. I think they see the reflection or something and it blinds them I don't know just making it us as I go along. Hairry of Kare e . You crack me up!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love this spring weather, but the downside is allergies. I have an awful headache I can`t get rid of. It`s making me feel sick.


under stand what you are saying. Have same problem the only cure I know ofthat the only thing that works is to stop breathing. Not a good though.

boy the brain is on hold . can't even understand what I posted.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay it`s soon time for blackberry picking season here next month and July. I hope we get a bumper crop this year. Last years blackberry picking season was abysmal. It rained a lot, and what didn`t get eaten by the birds and deer went mouldy because of the constant rain. It was a washout - literally!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yarny...you have two Ctrl keys, try them both one at a time. Maybe one of `em isn`t working.


The one that isn't working is my mind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love this spring weather, but the downside is allergies. I have an awful headache I can`t get rid of. It`s making me feel sick.


Have you tried boiling vinegar and salt then breathing it. It helps with my sinus headache.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The one that isn't working is my mind.


Yarny...do you have Windows 7 or 8? I have 7.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a picture of DD#1 using her tractor. Notice the red hair as mine is nearly all white!

The farm taught her well!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried boiling vinegar and salt then breathing it. It helps with my sinus headache.


We use the Neil Med. Works wonders and is so easy to use. You can see how it is done on this website:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried boiling vinegar and salt then breathing it. It helps with my sinus headache.


Thanks Bumpy. Coincidentally enough I am cooking with both salt and vinegar now. I just made pastry using both. Just getting ready to prepare meat and veggies for the Cornish pasties now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. Here it is. It is used as a spread on crackers. I do not measure - I just wing it:
> 
> cream cheese
> chopped scallion
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I hope he is the head of the special committee to investigate Benghazi, as they are reporting. I believe he is the best one in Congress to do the job.
> 
> He has been on TV in programs like Forensic Files, talking about cases he prosecuted when he was the district attorney.


I agree with you . Love Trey . He is a go getter. He knows his business .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is a picture of DD#1 using her tractor. Notice the red hair as mine is nearly all white!
> 
> The farm taught her well!


Her house is coming along. Looking good. I would be afraid to drive a tractor. I don't even like a 4 wheeler. You can tell she knows what she is doing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. Coincidentally enough I am cooking with both salt and vinegar now. I just made pastry using both. Just getting ready to prepare meat and veggies for the Cornish pasties now.


I am full from the reunion food. But your pasties sound so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yarny...do you have Windows 7 or 8? I have 7.


desk top XP, lap top (tired can't remember what you call it) 7 and so is tablet


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. Coincidentally enough I am cooking with both salt and vinegar now. I just made pastry using both. Just getting ready to prepare meat and veggies for the Cornish pasties now.


what meat do you use? Thats why I want to go to the UP this year. They make the best pasties.

I thought they used cream cheese in it? but guess not. They use rutabaga's instead of Turnips.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I hope he is the head of the special committee to investigate Benghazi, as they are reporting. I believe he is the best one in Congress to do the job.
> 
> He has been on TV in programs like Forensic Files, talking about cases he prosecuted when he was the district attorney.


Me too. I just hope for once they get some answers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone post this pic for me?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203277312029318&set=a.4611214114109.2183408.1105189774&type=1&th


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Me too. I just hope for once they get some answers.


My concern is that they actually _do_ something with the answers. So far they just poo-pooed them all. The so-what attitude the administration has taken so far drives me nuts. What's it take for them all to decide that this joke of a president really does need to be impeached? He's crooked and an imbecile.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe using Cream Cheese? I don't remember anyone on here posting one?
> 
> I just love using it .


I have one if you are interested...it uses pretzels, cream cheese, frozen strawberries and some other ingredients. Very delicious. Let me know, and I will go find it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I have one if you are interested...it uses pretzels, cream cheese, frozen strawberries and some other ingredients. Very delicious. Let me know, and I will go find it.


Yes that is a good one. Strawberry jello in it too?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is a good one. Strawberry jello in it too?


Yes, I think so. Haven't made it in a while, maybe tomorrow! It is delicious!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone post this pic for me?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203277312029318&set=a.4611214114109.2183408.1105189774&type=1&th


Sorry, CB, it said currently unavailable!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> what meat do you use? Thats why I want to go to the UP this year. They make the best pasties.
> 
> I thought they used cream cheese in it? but guess not. They use rutabaga's instead of Turnips.


Mine aren`t true Cornish pasties because I don`t use swede (rutabaga) in them. I have thinly sliced Angus steak, potatoes, onions and 2 carrots I finely grated before I put them in the pastry. And salt and pepper.
Hubby bought a huge beef roast on sale yesterday and I was able to cut it to make 3 meals and freeze the rest.
The pasties are in the oven now.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here is a picture of DD#1 using her tractor. Notice the red hair as mine is nearly all white!
> 
> The farm taught her well!


there is just sump-tin about a woman driving a tractor. love the house,especially the 41 acres. good ole farm grown woman.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I hope Trey Gowdy has bodyguards around the clock to keep him and his family safe.
http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Trey-Gowdy-Benghazi-select-committee/2014/05/02/id/569258/?ns_mail_uid=19553138&ns_mail_job=1567727_05032014&promo_code=8on8czmo


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here is a picture of DD#1 using her tractor. Notice the red hair as mine is nearly all white!
> 
> The farm taught her well!


Jane those are excellent pics. Your daughter has a wonderful pioneer spirit. She obviously takes after her Mother ♥ 
I love the house and acreage too. Wonderful scenery.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I know now I'm a real knitter. I have 2 projects going at the same time and 1 quilt project . I have arrived!!!!!!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

how in the world do you all find time to knit and type on here?????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Here it is. It is used as a spread on crackers. I do not measure - I just wing it:
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I hope he is the head of the special committee to investigate Benghazi, as they are reporting. I believe he is the best one in Congress to do the job.
> 
> He has been on TV in programs like Forensic Files, talking about cases he prosecuted when he was the district attorney.


I like this guy. Sharp. Respect him a lot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hope Trey Gowdy has bodyguards around the clock to keep him and his family safe.
> http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Trey-Gowdy-Benghazi-select-committee/2014/05/02/id/569258/?ns_mail_uid=19553138&ns_mail_job=1567727_05032014&promo_code=8on8czmo


Never thought of that, but you are so right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I know now I'm a real knitter. I have 2 projects going at the same time and 1 quilt project . I have arrived!!!!!!


Karverr,

We thought you arrived a long time ago.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> We thought you arrived a long time ago.


LL after listening to all the projects ya'll have going on I felt kinda on the outside of a real knitter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> LL after listening to all the projects ya'll have going on I felt kinda on the outside of a real knitter.


Karverr,
You are not on the outside. First, you are one of us. Second, we are all at different knitting abilities. I have a lot of yarn, but am a beginner. Third, I love you being on this site. Fourth, you better not go away. Fifth, you have knitted gorgeous things. Amen!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Your landscaping is lovely. I like hostas. I have some, but they aren't doing much yet. Walked my yard on Tuesday when I got home. I learned that I missed the blooming of my hyacinths. My knockout rose may have died, but other roses look OK. I will cut it back and see. Horseradish is up. A few herbs are showing life (chives, sage, parsley), but basil must be replanted.
> 
> Today (Friday), DH and I ran errands while our dog was at the groomer. I got most of my garden plants and flowers for planting pots. It was cold today though. But, it was worth it. I got some good plants at reduced prices. When it warms, I am going to go crazy planting.
> 
> ...


If you got if from Fox News, you got it from the best source available. They may not be infallible in the truth of what they report but they come the closest to it of all the media.
Gowdy, if allowed to run the investigation without hindrances, is an excellent choice for the job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What kind of car are you?http://survley.com/result/what-type-of-car-are-you.html Good ole me. A mini-van. :0


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have one for you Yarnie.Use a sugar cookie recipe or even use the already prepared rolls of sugar cookies.
> Roll cookie dough thinly and place in greased Pyrex pie dish. Spread cream cheese thickly at bottom. Cover the cream cheese with marmalade. Roll cookie dough, cut into thin strips to make a pretty lattice for the top. Bake at 350 for 15-20 mins.
> Here is some I made a few years ago with a home made cookie dough recipe. I used ordinary heat proof dinner plates for these. I`ve made some with home made blackberry jelly. Instead of cream cheese I spread apple sauce on the bottom. Or you can make individual jam tarts too, but they`re time consuming and fiddly.
> I made a hot custard sauce to go with these, but squirty cream, Cool Whip or whipping cream goes well too


Wee Bee that looks so good. thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> I have one if you are interested...it uses pretzels, cream cheese, frozen strawberries and some other ingredients. Very delicious. Let me know, and I will go find it.


yes gjz. I would love it it sounds delis.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Mine aren`t true Cornish pasties because I don`t use swede (rutabaga) in them. I have thinly sliced Angus steak, potatoes, onions and 2 carrots I finely grated before I put them in the pastry. And salt and pepper.
> Hubby bought a huge beef roast on sale yesterday and I was able to cut it to make 3 meals and freeze the rest.
> The pasties are in the oven now.


Oh that's the way they should be made some use hamburger and it does not taste right. Norwegian here and love rutabaga's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne love that house they are building. Is it in a rural area too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Karverr you are going gun ho there with all your project and gardening.

Knitting is done when ever seems to get done though. How do you get some much do is what I wonder? You have many talents Mr.I could not do half of what you do.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I hope Trey Gowdy has bodyguards around the clock to keep him and his family safe.
> http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Trey-Gowdy-Benghazi-select-committee/2014/05/02/id/569258/?ns_mail_uid=19553138&ns_mail_job=1567727_05032014&promo_code=8on8czmo


I thought the same thing today when I saw a statement by Trey which said he had proof beyond the latest email of a coverup but was going to wait to release it. Obama is reported to have had a number of people who had details about his past knocked off. That's probably true. He has handlers who play rough.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> how in the world do you all find time to knit and type on here?????


Well, I did get my sweater restarted - again today. I haven't made much progress.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought the same thing today when I saw a statement by Trey which said he had proof beyond the latest email of a coverup but was going to wait to release it. Obama is reported to have had a number of people who had details about his past knocked off. That's probably true. He has handlers who play rough.


I hope against hope that this will finally show the proof about Benghazi. This could have been resolved if the Obama administration had not played games and followed the law. So much for transparency


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here is a picture of DD#1 using her tractor. Notice the red hair as mine is nearly all white!
> 
> The farm taught her well!


Is this in Indiana Jane? Lovely setting for her new home. Has she moved in yet? I love seeing her on the tractor.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> how in the world do you all find time to knit and type on here?????


I honestly don`t know karverr. I spent a lot of today cooking. But somehow I found the time to come on here too. 
This site is as addictive as my knitting.
♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought the same thing today when I saw a statement by Trey which said he had proof beyond the latest email of a coverup but was going to wait to release it. Obama is reported to have had a number of people who had details about his past knocked off. That's probably true. He has handlers who play rough.


I am with you on that KC, have heard how a one was killed and still not solved.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I hope against hope that this will finally show the proof about Benghazi. This could have been resolved if the Obama administration had not played games and followed the law. So much for transparency


I just want the whole lot of them serve legal papers , so they will have to testify. The whole lot of them, from the President on down, to the IRS and NSA(don't know it that is right). It's time to come clean. 
Transparency your right never has been and never will.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> I know now I'm a real knitter. I have 2 projects going at the same time and 1 quilt project . I have arrived!!!!!!


You have joined the club! Pattern collecting and stash enhancement comes next.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did anyone see the ABC news cast tonight. A young man took his great grandmother to his prom. She told him she had never been to a prom and never had a nice dress as she lived in the depression. It was such a lovely thing and they showed him dancing with her. God bless that child for the kindness he showed his great grandmother.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes gjz. I would love it it sounds delis.


As a former teacher, I want to give credit where credit is due. This recipe comes from Mary Jean Steffen. It is from the St. Rose of Lima Church located in Crofton, NE. Church cookbooks are the best, aren't they? Sorry, it's rather long.... I received this cookbook from my lovely MIL shortly after I married her son.

Strawberry Pretzel Dessert
In a 9x13 pan, combine 2 cups broken pretzels, 3/4 cup butter/margarine, 2 T sugar. Bake for 15 min. (You know, it doesn't have a temp...I think I did 350). It will look bubbly. Set aside to cool.

Cream 8oz soften cream cheese with 1/2 cup powdered sugar. Fold in 1 pkg. of whipped topping. Spread over baked layer. Dissolve a 6 Oz. pkg. of strawberry jello (use only the boiling water) and add 10 Oz frozen strawberries. Chill until slightly thickened, then spread over cream layer. Chill. The original recipe says to use mini marshmallows, but if don't like them. If you want them, fold 2 cups marshmallows with the whipped topping.

Hope you like it as much as my family does!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Did anyone see the ABC news cast tonight. A young man took his great grandmother to his prom. She told him she had never been to a prom and never had a nice dress as she lived in the depression. It was such a lovely thing and they showed him dancing with her. God bless that child for the kindness he showed his great grandmother.


Brought tears to my eyes. Best story ever!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I know now I'm a real knitter. I have 2 projects going at the same time and 1 quilt project . I have arrived!!!!!!


That's par for the course here, Karverr. We always handle more than one project at a time. :XD: :-D


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Messed up. Double post. Sorry!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that's the way they should be made some use hamburger and it does not taste right. Norwegian here and love rutabaga's.


I'm half Norwegian. Do you make Krumkake and Kringla? Every year at Christmas time, my Grandma and I would make these. As we made the Krumkake, we would sing a Norwegian Christmas Carol. I still make the Krumkake and sing in my Grandma's memory.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> i am with you. When someone can use words to twist what is meant, when someone decide's to all of a sudden be nice after posting all the unkindness towards others. I question their motives.
> Has nothing to do with anyones beliefs. I put more value in a persons words thoughts and deeds then in what they believe.
> We all on here do not believe in the same way, but love how we are different. Life would be dull if God had not made us all different. But one thing I can say is we all have it together and respect how others may feel. At least I hope I have, last thing I want to do is hurt any one . Thats another thing I have learned life is to short to hate, liking is much more fun. Yeah FF and all who are here.


Well stated, Yarnie. I'm in complete agreement!
:-D :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm half Norwegian. Do you make Krumkake and Kringle? Every year at Christmas time, my Grandma and I would make these. As we made the Krumkake, we would sing a Norwegian Christmas Carol. I still make the Krumkake and sing in my Grandma's memory.


use too make them all. Now just make Norwegian almond cake, and sandbakles. (not spelled right).

Did a beautiful cross stitch pattern of the Lord's prayer in Norwegian for my mom. Where I lived there was a cafe in a town not far where you could sit and listen to the farmers still talk the in the Norwegian language.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Brought tears to my eyes. Best story ever!


It was such a thoughtful think for that young man to do. It just touches your heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim I love your your flowers. Beautiful.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm half Norwegian. Do you make Krumkake and Kringla? Every year at Christmas time, my Grandma and I would make these. As we made the Krumkake, we would sing a Norwegian Christmas Carol. I still make the Krumkake and sing in my Grandma's memory.


OMG! Are we allowed to talk to each other? I'm half Swedish.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG! Are we allowed to talk to each other? I'm half Swedish.


Aren't the Swedish neutral? I think you can talk to one another. Especially in America.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hold down the alt key while typing 3 on the numeric keyboard on the right hand side of your keyboard
> ♥


♥ Thanks Wendy Bee!♥♥


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

gjz said:


> Aren't the Swedish neutral? I think you can talk to one another. Especially in America.


My dad was a first generation American. My Grampa came to "Red Ving, Nort Amerika" (I still have the trunk) from Sweden when he was 13. His wife (my paternal grandmother) was a mail order bride from the old country because he didn't like the American women. There was no neutrality when it came to the Norwegians.

I meant it as a joke but, apparently, it is generational or geographical.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They need us to live and breath. They have to be slamming someone . We stopped going to the other sites that one of us started .They took it over, got kicked off and then got bored because we stop posting and had to run over here to start or pick a fight. Yes very sad to see they have to have us just like they have to have the government for their every need. :x So predictable.


 :thumbup: ♥


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> My dad was a first generation American. My Grampa came to "Red Ving, Nort Amerika" (I still have the trunk) from Sweden when he was 13. His wife (my paternal grandmother) was a mail order bride from the old country because he didn't like the American women. There was no neutrality when it came to the Norwegians.
> 
> I meant it as a joke but it, apparently, it is generational or geographical.


What a great story! You are lucky you still have the trunk to remind you of your history. I wish I could say the same. I grew up with Norwegians, however I was a Czech. I love making kolches and also love kringle. What does that mean? My grandfather was a judge in town and boy, did that make things difficult! He ended up kicking Lawrence Welk out of town and people weren't happy with that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is a picture of DD#1 using her tractor. Notice the red hair as mine is nearly all white!
> 
> The farm taught her well!


Lovely home and grounds. Lots to take care of.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

gjz said:


> As a former teacher, I want to give credit where credit is due. This recipe comes from Mary Jean Steffen. It is from the St. Rose of Lima Church located in Crofton, NE. Church cookbooks are the best, aren't they? Sorry, it's rather long.... I received this cookbook from my lovely MIL shortly after I married her son.
> 
> Strawberry Pretzel Dessert
> In a 9x13 pan, combine 2 cups broken pretzels, 3/4 cup butter/margarine, 2 T sugar. Bake for 15 min. (You know, it doesn't have a temp...I think I did 350). It will look bubbly. Set aside to cool.
> ...


Oh wow that sounds divine. Thanks gjz

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim I love your your flowers. Beautiful.


Thank you Yarnie, but that is not a rose I grew. It's from a SoCal rose show I attended. Wish I could grow them that gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow that sounds divine. Thanks gjz
> 
> :thumbup:


You are welcome. Hadn't thought of that but it is divine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Time to say Good Night, Ladies and Karverr. Talk again soon.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> use too make them all. Now just make Norwegian almond cake, and sandbakles. (not spelled right).
> 
> Did a beautiful cross stitch pattern of the Lord's prayer in Norwegian for my mom. Where I lived there was a cafe in a town not far where you could sit and listen to the farmers still talk the in the Norwegian language.


Cool! I remember Grandma talking about sandbakles(sp?). But I don't have any personal memories. She would use Norwegian words a lot. I only remember a few. She called me her little dakoletan. I have no idea how to spell that or a direct translation. I only know its a term of endearment. She also called a cat katapus. The a in both of these words was pronounced as in "law".


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG! Are we allowed to talk to each other? I'm half Swedish.


I've no idea. Do the Swedes and Norts not get along? I thought they were kind of related, all being Scandinavians. I'm also half German.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> Aren't the Swedish neutral? I think you can talk to one another. Especially in America.


Ahahahaha!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> As a former teacher, I want to give credit where credit is due. This recipe comes from Mary Jean Steffen. It is from the St. Rose of Lima Church located in Crofton, NE. Church cookbooks are the best, aren't they? Sorry, it's rather long.... I received this cookbook from my lovely MIL shortly after I married her son.
> 
> Strawberry Pretzel Dessert
> In a 9x13 pan, combine 2 cups broken pretzels, 3/4 cup butter/margarine, 2 T sugar. Bake for 15 min. (You know, it doesn't have a temp...I think I did 350). It will look bubbly. Set aside to cool.
> ...


Are you from Nebraska?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

gjz said:


> What a great story! You are lucky you still have the trunk to remind you of your history. I wish I could say the same. I grew up with Norwegians, however I was a Czech. I love making kolches and also love kringle. What does that mean? My grandfather was a judge in town and boy, did that make things difficult! He ended up kicking Lawrence Welk out of town and people weren't happy with that.
> Banning LW? Too funny!


My maternal grandmother (again first generation American) had been a nun at one time. The convent burnt down and they were sent home pending reassignment. During that time time she was in her sister's wedding and met my grandpa. She never went back. She should have. She was not a nice person. Lol!

Then there is the story of my uncle and his kidnapping of my aunt on the day of her marriage to someone else. I love that one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm half Norwegian. Do you make Krumkake and Kringla? Every year at Christmas time, my Grandma and I would make these. As we made the Krumkake, we would sing a Norwegian Christmas Carol. I still make the Krumkake and sing in my Grandma's memory.


What is a Krumkake? Love you doing the song for your Grandma. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> What a great story! You are lucky you still have the trunk to remind you of your history. I wish I could say the same. I grew up with Norwegians, however I was a Czech. I love making kolches and also love kringle. What does that mean? My grandfather was a judge in town and boy, did that make things difficult! He ended up kicking Lawrence Welk out of town and people weren't happy with that.


You are going to have to tell us the story about Lawrence Welk.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2014/05/rabbis-remarkable-messiah-story-leads-jews-to-jesus/


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_converts_to_Judaism


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Morning all could not sleep in so up with the sun raise. Yes I did say sun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I really did see the sun this morning, but it is only 38' now. 33' when we first got up. I need to be there early since I am in charge of coffee fellowship this month.


Oh cold here to but suppose to warm up then rain again maybe hope not. But next week in the 70's .

you are such a giving person Joey.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My maternal grandmother (again first generation American) had been a nun at one time. The convent burnt down and they were sent home pending reassignment. During that time time she was in her sister's wedding and met my grandpa. She never went back. She should have. She was not a nice person. Lol!
> 
> Then there is the story of my uncle and his kidnapping of my aunt on the day of her marriage to someone else. I love that one.


Great stories! Kidnapping. He really loved her - and she went with him!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's par for the course here, Karverr. We always handle more than one project at a time. :XD: :-D


You mean more than 10. ;-) If you count all crafts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG! Are we allowed to talk to each other? I'm half Swedish.


Hey i am not bad for a Nor ski, I allowed to talk infact i talk to much and post to much ya know ,ville deg liksom to komme otover and matte a pokal of Kaffe sammen meg


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My dad was a first generation American. My Grampa came to "Red Ving, Nort Amerika" (I still have the trunk) from Sweden when he was 13. His wife (my paternal grandmother) was a mail order bride from the old country because he didn't like the American women. There was no neutrality when it came to the Norwegians.
> 
> I meant it as a joke but, apparently, it is generational or geographical.


Is the trunk very large? I have seen trunks in antique store in MO that could hold a small car in them. Seems like they had writing or something on the outside of them. I asked but don't really remember what they said about the trunks. They must have gone somewhere to buy a whole semi truck full.
That is neat you have your truck and love the story about your family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good Morning all could not sleep in so up with the sun raise. Yes I did say sun.


I am glad you are finally getting sun. Get our the sunglasses because you need them after seeing white so long.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to tell you another story about Matthew. He is going to be seven in a few weeks. My dd asked him what he wanted for his birthday. Without hesitation he said he was an electric guitar , microphone and a stage. LOL the stage is what cracked us up. If you knew him you would laugh too. He is so rotten! Must be all the cobra bites. Ha


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Great stories! Kidnapping. He really loved her - and she went with him!


They always did love each other even as children. But grandma didn't think she was from the "right kind of family" and made no secret of her opinion. So, they never said anything to each other. Uncle Willard had a job that was out of town and his brother wrote him a letter telling him that she, Joyce was getting married. Willard could not stand that she was marrying someone else and it was happening the next day! So, he borrowed a car and drove several hours to her home where he confessed to her his undying love and that he could not live without her. She, being a dutiful daughter, didn't want to embarass her family in regards to the impending wedding so he kidnapped her. They eloped and they did live happily ever after.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey i am not bad for a Nor ski, I allowed to talk infact i talk to much and post to much ya know ,ville deg liksom to komme otover and matte a pokal of Kaffe sammen meg


Lol! You are too funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They always did love each other even as children. But grandma didn't think she was from the "right kind of family" and made no secret of her opinion. So, they never said anything to each other. Uncle Willard had a job that was out of town and his brother wrote him a letter telling him that she, Joyce was getting married. Willard could not stand that she was marrying someone else and it was happening the next day! So, he borrowed a car and drove several hours to her home where he confessed to her his undying love and that he could not live without her. She, being a dutiful daughter, didn't want to embarass her family in regards to the impending wedding so he kidnapped her. They eloped and they did live happily ever after.


That's great I love it! ♥♥


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to tell you another story about Matthew. He is going to be seven in a few weeks. My dd asked him what he wanted for his birthday. Without hesitation he said he was an electric guitar , microphone and a stage. LOL the stage is what cracked us up. If you knew him you would laugh too. He is so rotten! Must be all the cobra bites. Ha


Did he want the stage lighting and pyrotechnics as well? As a joke I bet you could make a pretty neat 'stage' on a sheet as a backdrop with markers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to tell you another story about Matthew. He is going to be seven in a few weeks. My dd asked him what he wanted for his birthday. Without hesitation he said he was an electric guitar , microphone and a stage. LOL the stage is what cracked us up. If you knew him you would laugh too. He is so rotten! Must be all the cobra bites. Ha


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> They always did love each other even as children. But grandma didn't think she was from the "right kind of family" and made no secret of her opinion. So, they never said anything to each other. Uncle Willard had a job that was out of town and his brother wrote him a letter telling him that she, Joyce was getting married. Willard could not stand that she was marrying someone else and it was happening the next day! So, he borrowed a car and drove several hours to her home where he confessed to her his undying love and that he could not live without her. She, being a dutiful daughter, didn't want to embarass her family in regards to the impending wedding so he kidnapped her. They eloped and they did live happily ever after.


Thank you for the details. I love, love, love this story. Glad he didn't do it at the church! He probably would not have gotten away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Did he want the stage lighting and pyrotechnics as well? As a joke I bet you could make a pretty neat 'stage' on a sheet as a backdrop with markers.


That's a good idea. Will tell mom and dad about that. Yes he will want the works. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope you can get this.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=629310947105924&set=a.461397937230560.94790.459931307377223&type=1&theater


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.

Choose Joy!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


Good morning!!!

and what a blessed Sunday morning it is!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy days are here again.....!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


Yippie!! It's great to see you, KPG!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


A wonderful morning! Great to see you back.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yippie!! It's great to see you, KPG!


Uh-huh


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you from Nebraska?


No, grew up in Iowa. Went to college in SD where I ended up meeting my husband, who is from Crofton. Live in CO now.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Thumper...what a great story...it reminds me of The Graduate. Glad to hear it had a happy ending too!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are going to have to tell us the story about Lawrence Welk.


Lawrence Welk would go to Yankton, SD often. I am not sure if he was alone or with his band. He loved to drink. My grandfather didn't approve of over indulgence. The first few times, my grandfather warned him not to come to town and get drunk. Well, he came one time too many, so, Grandpa escorted him out of town and told him if he came back again, he would be thrown in jail! Needless to say, he never came back!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Lawrence Welk would go to Yankton, SD often. I am not sure if he was alone or with his band. He loved to drink. My grandfather didn't approve of over indulgence. The first few times, my grandfather warned him not to come to town and get drunk. Well, he came one time too many, so, Grandpa escorted him out of town and told him if he came back again, he would be thrown in jail! Needless to say, he never came back!


Love this story!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yay it`s soon time for blackberry picking season here next month and July. I hope we get a bumper crop this year. Last years blackberry picking season was abysmal. It rained a lot, and what didn`t get eaten by the birds and deer went mouldy because of the constant rain. It was a washout - literally!!!


We have lots of blackberry brambles but they don't ripen til Jul/Aug. Have to wear a glove on one hand because of the huge thorns, but the fruit is so good. I freeze them on a cookie sheet and then put them into freezer bags.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have lots of blackberry brambles but they don't ripen til Jul/Aug. Have to wear a glove on one hand because of the huge thorns, but the fruit is so good. I freeze them on a cookie sheet and then put them into freezer bags.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here is a picture of DD#1 using her tractor. Notice the red hair as mine is nearly all white!
> 
> The farm taught her well!


Lots of work has been done and the house looks very nice. I'm sure she appreciates Mom & Dad being there to help out. Farm life teaches a lot of skills; my DH grew up on a farm and a couple of this brothers still farm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of car are you?http://survley.com/result/what-type-of-car-are-you.html Good ole me. A mini-van. :0


I'm a mini-van too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did anyone see the ABC news cast tonight. A young man took his great grandmother to his prom. She told him she had never been to a prom and never had a nice dress as she lived in the depression. It was such a lovely thing and they showed him dancing with her. God bless that child for the kindness he showed his great grandmother.


I saw that clip on our news too; he's a very caring young man. A wonderful memory created for both of them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> As a former teacher, I want to give credit where credit is due. This recipe comes from Mary Jean Steffen. It is from the St. Rose of Lima Church located in Crofton, NE. Church cookbooks are the best, aren't they? Sorry, it's rather long.... I received this cookbook from my lovely MIL shortly after I married her son.
> 
> Strawberry Pretzel Dessert
> In a 9x13 pan, combine 2 cups broken pretzels, 3/4 cup butter/margarine, 2 T sugar. Bake for 15 min. (You know, it doesn't have a temp...I think I did 350). It will look bubbly. Set aside to cool.
> ...


Thanks giz, it sounds yummy! I agree with you about the church cookbooks - I love them too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to tell you another story about Matthew. He is going to be seven in a few weeks. My dd asked him what he wanted for his birthday. Without hesitation he said he was an electric guitar , microphone and a stage. LOL the stage is what cracked us up. If you knew him you would laugh too. He is so rotten! Must be all the cobra bites. Ha


I hope they record his birthday performance. Maybe he'll have a song specially for Grandma!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good morning!!!
> 
> and what a blessed Sunday morning it is!


How was your trip Gerslay?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting the family stories Thumper and Giz; I really enjoyed them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Heading out to spend some time with my grands. It's a beautiful day so I'm going to take them out for a walk. Then I'm going to get some sewing done. I've got the smocking done on a dress for Miss Ellie and want to start the assembly and I have a romper cut out for Master Cole. Catch you later, ladies.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your trip Gerslay?


Still in the middle of it...pulling weeds and planting shrubs with GD at DDs house in MD. Tomorrow DH and GS playing golf. Tuesday big anniversary dinner party...our 36th...not bad for second time around.

Having a great time!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyyyy our KPG is back.
Welcome back


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Well I have been on that site too and it does seem that the ladies from this forum have a lot to say there too.
> 
> Soooo......since this is a free country I believe we all have the right to post and comment on any forum provided it is a civil discussion with no name calling and no profanity.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Heading out to spend some time with my grands. It's a beautiful day so I'm going to take them out for a walk. Then I'm going to get some sewing done. I've got the smocking done on a dress for Miss Ellie and want to start the assembly and I have a romper cut out for Master Cole. Catch you later, ladies.


Have a great day Thumper. I love smocked dresses so I hope you'll post pics of the twins new outfits. Since you had 3 boys, are you enjoying making the little girl outfits?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Still in the middle of it...pulling weeds and planting shrubs with GD at DDs house in MD. Tomorrow DH and GS playing golf. Tuesday big anniversary dinner party...our 36th...not bad for second time around.
> 
> Having a great time!


Congrats on the anniversary! We're 10 years behind you - will celebrate 26 years next month (second time around for me too; I made a poor choice the first time - but learned a couple of very valuable lessons).


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats on the anniversary! We're 10 years behind you - will celebrate 26 years next month (second time around for me too; I made a poor choice the first time - but learned a couple of very valuable lessons).


That`s wonderful Westy. It`s 25 years for me and hubby this December.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - I wanted to thank you for asking for the cream cheese recipes. Thanks to everyone for all the great snack and dessert ideas!

I know a lot of people like bagels and cream cheese, but all of the bagels I've ever had have been very heavy and doughy - is that really how they're meant to be?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s wonderful Westy. It`s 25 years for me and hubby this December.


The years sure go by quickly don't they? One of the afghans you're working on is for your anniversary isn't it?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey i am not bad for a Nor ski, I allowed to talk infact i talk to much and post to much ya know ,ville deg liksom to komme otover and matte a pokal of Kaffe sammen meg


Does that mean: would you like to come over and make a pot of coffee with me?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> They always did love each other even as children. But grandma didn't think she was from the "right kind of family" and made no secret of her opinion. So, they never said anything to each other. Uncle Willard had a job that was out of town and his brother wrote him a letter telling him that she, Joyce was getting married. Willard could not stand that she was marrying someone else and it was happening the next day! So, he borrowed a car and drove several hours to her home where he confessed to her his undying love and that he could not live without her. She, being a dutiful daughter, didn't want to embarass her family in regards to the impending wedding so he kidnapped her. They eloped and they did live happily ever after.


Great story!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


Welcome back!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> No, grew up in Iowa. Went to college in SD where I ended up meeting my husband, who is from Crofton. Live in CO now.


Did you go to SDSU? I'm originally from Sioux Falls, SD. Seems like everybody goes there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I wanted to thank you for asking for the cream cheese recipes. Thanks to everyone for all the great snack and dessert ideas!
> 
> I know a lot of people like bagels and cream cheese, but all of the bagels I've ever had have been very heavy and doughy - is that really how they're meant to be?


The best bagel I have had was when it was buttered, grilled on the butter-side until toasted, then spread with cream cheese. 
I like it with jack cheese - in microwave until cheese melts then my favorite mustard on it...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty}
I know a lot of people like bagels and cream cheese said:


> Kitty,
> I take a grapefruit spoon and dig the dough out of the sliced bagel just leaving the outer crust, toast it and fill the cavity with homemade applebutter. I am making myself hungry......


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Kitty,
> I take a grapefruit spoon and dig the dough out of the sliced bagel just leaving the outer crust, toast it and fill the cavity with homemade applebutter. I am making myself hungry......


Yummm...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The poor economy has meant that more people are competing for min wage jobs, but they were never intended to be anything more than entry level wages for mostly part-time employees. I don't believe many people stay at min wage for long - even my teenage niece who works a PT retail job, got a small raise after 6 months.
> 
> In a tight, competitive market, many small businesses can't afford to raise their prices much (if at all) so they cut back on staff or staff hours if they have to pay a higher rate. We can't just demand more money the way the govt does!


The Dems/libs want to keep their unskilled/low skilled just where they are. It's about control. I agree that the MW jobs are entry level, but the Dems don't want their base to improve their positions in society.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


Welcome back, is that really you


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Did you go to SDSU? I'm originally from Sioux Falls, SD. Seems like everybody goes there.


No, went to Mount Marty College in Yankton. Since I spent every summer there with my grandfather, it was like going home when I left home for college! It's a very good school.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They need us to live and breath. They have to be slamming someone . We stopped going to the other sites that one of us started .They took it over, got kicked off and then got bored because we stop posting and had to run over here to start or pick a fight. Yes very sad to see they have to have us just like they have to have the government for their every need. :x So predictable.


They come over here and read what we are up to and then go back to their threads and make fun of what we are saying and doing.

I will admit it, but they will now say that I have done the same thing. I do pop into their threads now and then to see what is going on and have posted on a few occasions (my bad).

So don't tell me I don't know how to waste my time. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


There is power in the Name of Jesus! Thankful you are back!♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. They sure were all for janet cooke and vl's nastiness and rallied them on until admin got tired of their bs. :|


Now they are all hoping Janet will come back. No so much the same feelings for VL, et al.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Happy days are here again.....!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Dems/libs want to keep their unskilled/low skilled just where they are. It's about control. I agree that the MW jobs are entry level, but the Dems don't want their base to improve their positions in society.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now they are all hoping Janet will come back. No so much the same feelings for VL, et al.


I know but she and vl were very nasty. Can't see admin allowing them back. We weren't the only ones they were nasty too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Welcome back, is that really you


Amen!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

KPG,

It is a great day now that you are back!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A wonderful morning! Great to see you back.


Pretty welcome back to our dear friend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got all dressed up for church. Then found out all my grands over slept. I was not going by myself so was taking my clothes off. My oldest called and said he was going with me. Glad we went it was great. Message was the chains being broken in the Name of Jesus and the anchor holds. Good day and then to come back and see our friend back. Thank You Lord for hearing our prayers for KPG.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


So glad your back with us, missed you


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here is a picture of DD#1 using her tractor. Notice the red hair as mine is nearly all white!
> 
> The farm taught her well!


That looks like a really nice home and area. Way too much land for me to maintain. Have to give your DD a lot of credit.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Uh-huh[/qu
> 
> I fought for that flag, please keep your disrespectful pictures on your side of the fence or you might get suspended, I don't appreciate it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Lawrence Welk would go to Yankton, SD often. I am not sure if he was alone or with his band. He loved to drink. My grandfather didn't approve of over indulgence. The first few times, my grandfather warned him not to come to town and get drunk. Well, he came one time too many, so, Grandpa escorted him out of town and told him if he came back again, he would be thrown in jail! Needless to say, he never came back!


Oh my goodness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-huh[/qu
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope they record his birthday performance. Maybe he'll have a song specially for Grandma!


I am sure he will. :shock: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They come over here and read what we are up to and then go back to their threads and make fun of what we are saying and doing.
> 
> I will admit it, but they will now say that I have done the same thing. I do pop into their threads now and then to see what is going on and have posted on a few occasions (my bad).
> 
> So don't tell me I don't know how to waste my time. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


LOL you are so honest. We are all guilty as charged. Some just peek thru the curtains others open the door and walk right in. :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Heading out to spend some time with my grands. It's a beautiful day so I'm going to take them out for a walk. Then I'm going to get some sewing done. I've got the smocking done on a dress for Miss Ellie and want to start the assembly and I have a romper cut out for Master Cole. Catch you later, ladies.


Ok have a great time. Show us pics of the outfits. Still enjoy looking at their bunny ear pics.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Still in the middle of it...pulling weeds and planting shrubs with GD at DDs house in MD. Tomorrow DH and GS playing golf. Tuesday big anniversary dinner party...our 36th...not bad for second time around.
> 
> Having a great time!


Happy Anniversary! Not many people make it to 36. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Seems like someone that said they were my friend put a little dagger in my back today on another site. That is okay I forgive her. Breaking the chains today thru Jesus!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The years sure go by quickly don't they? One of the afghans you're working on is for your anniversary isn't it?


You have a great memory Westy. Yes one of the afghans (blue with a yellow border) is for our anniversary.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I wanted to thank you for asking for the cream cheese recipes. Thanks to everyone for all the great snack and dessert ideas!
> 
> I know a lot of people like bagels and cream cheese, but all of the bagels I've ever had have been very heavy and doughy - is that really how they're meant to be?


I like cinnamon toast with cream cheese and I don't have dentures for it to get stuck too. Of course a lot of butter so I can maintain my weight. :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


 Welcome back KPG. The lefties were talking about your return, but I thought they were just pulling my leg (or any other righties' leg who dared to read their thread), hoping we'd come back to D&P and go ballistic. So glad it's true.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-huh[/qu
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gifty...do you like my new signature? Its in honour of you and my KP friends.
&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They come over here and read what we are up to and then go back to their threads and make fun of what we are saying and doing.
> 
> I will admit it, but they will now say that I have done the same thing. I do pop into their threads now and then to see what is going on and have posted on a few occasions (my bad).
> 
> So don't tell me I don't know how to waste my time. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I know they LOVE to talk behind our backs about us. They need us to live and breath. They have to have something nasty they can make up about us. Too bad they see thru closed eyes. Or wait you can't see when your eyes are closed. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-huh[/qu
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-huh[/qu
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

HAPPY DANCE 
JOY JOY JOY

HAPPY DANCE JOY JOY 


KPG IS BACK HAPPY DANCE


DID YOU KNOW KPG IS BACK


REAL HAPPY DANCE YEA JOY JOY JOY

Cant keep a good one away.


JOY JOY JOY


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You


Amen! Showing respect unlike someone without it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you for your service karverr. Its always a pleasure to meet other vets on here. I`m a proud Navy wife of nearly 25 years.


Yes God Bless America!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

That was the most disrespectful thing I have ever seen.

How dare someone do that to our flag.

Karverr you already know how I feel about you and all men and women who have served our nation.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like cinnamon toast with cream cheese and I don't have dentures for it to get stuck too. Of course a lot of butter so I can maintain my weight. :XD:


I love cinnamon rolls with cream cheese icing. Now I'm drooling.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know they LOVE to talk behind our backs about us. They need us to live and breath. They have to have something nasty they can make up about us. Too bad they see thru closed eyes. Or wait you can't see when your eyes are closed. :shock: :roll:


But wait a min. They claim we do it in secret.

Ladies of the Righter Village should I tell about the blog now????

All must agree before I say anything.

Yea The Righter Village has all present and accounted for.

I am so happy . Such good news, yea


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you for your service karverr. Its always a pleasure to meet other vets on here. I`m a proud Navy wife of nearly 25 years.


Yes, Thank you, Karverr.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know they LOVE to talk behind our backs about us. They need us to live and breath. They have to have something nasty they can make up about us. Too bad they see thru closed eyes. Or wait you can't see when your eyes are closed. :shock: :roll:


Ignorant and angry describes them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I love cinnamon rolls with cream cheese icing. Now I'm drooling.


YES me too. I make my from homemade rolls. Have even put chocolate chips and cream cheese in between instead of cinnamon and sugar. Soooooo rich and yummy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> HAPPY DANCE
> JOY JOY JOY
> 
> HAPPY DANCE JOY JOY
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the story of your family Thumper. Seem we all have things in our family that we love about them. 4 generation grandmother who lived in Norway . She was called a Pigen.

That means she was unmarried and with Child. They did get married. They took the name of the farm back then So their last name was the name of the farm. It is still there in Norway and I have pictures of the cemetery.

And you know what else their son was named are you ready Ole son you got it . I think there are more Ole Son's than any other name.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Where us Bonnie. Is she with her grands? I miss her.Ru is busy outside . Talked to her awhile back. Good we have old and new friends on FF.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you for your service karverr. Its always a pleasure to meet other vets on here. I`m a proud Navy wife of nearly 25 years.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

WTG and thank you and everyone that has served our country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> WTG and thank you and everyone that has served our country.


Hey lady has the water recede yet? Sure hope so. 
How have you been? any spinning or knitting?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love Bagels with veg cream cheese.

But then I think Cream Cheese can be used with anything.

I know some do not like it, but I sure do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love Bagels with veg cream cheese.
> 
> But then I think Cream Cheese can be used with anything.
> 
> I know some do not like it, but I sure do.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> HAPPY DANCE
> JOY JOY JOY
> 
> HAPPY DANCE JOY JOY
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey lady has the water recede yet? Sure hope so.
> How have you been? any spinning or knitting?


I hope she didn't have to get out the boat? You know she is spinning even in the flood.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love Bagels with veg cream cheese.
> 
> But then I think Cream Cheese can be used with anything.
> 
> I know some do not like it, but I sure do.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne love that house they are building. Is it in a rural area too?


Yes, she is not in St. Louis but west of the city. Says she wants to give the children some sorta farm life.

We helped her plant some of her garden this AM. (I watched)! The tractor picture was of her digging up her garden. There are lots of roots & an over supply of rocks. She had it plowed then was using the box plow to rake up the roots. We put straw around the plants to hold the water & keep out weeds. (I watched)!

Hot here today of expected 87 degrees so I'm in the house! It's hard work watching all of that work! Haha


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, she is not in St. Louis but west of the city. Says she wants to give the children some sorta farm life.
> 
> We helped her plant some of her garden this AM. (I watched)! The tractor picture was of her digging up her garden. There are lots of roots & an over supply of rocks. She had it plowed then was using the box plow to rake up the roots. We put straw around the plants to hold the water & keep out weeds. (I watched)!
> 
> Hot here today of expected 87 degrees so I'm in the house! It's hard work watching all of that work! Haha


Glad you are with her and that your getting garden in. But stay inside now and take it easy. Glad you check in so we know how you are doing. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK that is just the right dance step to

HAPPY JOY JOY DANCING.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They come over here and read what we are up to and then go back to their threads and make fun of what we are saying and doing.
> 
> I will admit it, but they will now say that I have done the same thing. I do pop into their threads now and then to see what is going on and have posted on a few occasions (my bad).
> 
> So don't tell me I don't know how to waste my time. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Oh you you aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

Girl you just want to have fffffffffffffffffffffffff uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> HAPPY DANCE
> JOY JOY JOY
> 
> HAPPY DANCE JOY JOY
> ...


Oh, my, what a happy day! I just saw the best news KPG has returned to KP!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Heading out to spend some time with my grands. It's a beautiful day so I'm going to take them out for a walk. Then I'm going to get some sewing done. I've got the smocking done on a dress for Miss Ellie and want to start the assembly and I have a romper cut out for Master Cole. Catch you later, ladies.


a must post picture. Have a great day with Ellie and Cole.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Does that mean: would you like to come over and make a pot of coffee with me?


You had most of it right. and have a cup of coffee with me. Doesn't matter you were close enough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Lawrence Welk would go to Yankton, SD often. I am not sure if he was alone or with his band. He loved to drink. My grandfather didn't approve of over indulgence. The first few times, my grandfather warned him not to come to town and get drunk. Well, he came one time too many, so, Grandpa escorted him out of town and told him if he came back again, he would be thrown in jail! Needless to say, he never came back!


Oh my glad I didn't have that problem or live by your Grandpa.

But do love how he handle the problem.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YES me too. I make my from homemade rolls. Have even put chocolate chips and cream cheese in between instead of cinnamon and sugar. Soooooo rich and yummy!


You are now giving me ideas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Still in the middle of it...pulling weeds and planting shrubs with GD at DDs house in MD. Tomorrow DH and GS playing golf. Tuesday big anniversary dinner party...our 36th...not bad for second time around.
> 
> Having a great time!


Congratulation's Gerslay. Reminds me of the song.

Love is wonderful the second time around.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

My goodness; how you all keep up your homes, post here and elsewhere and get knitting and other creative projects done is beyond me!

I'm desperately trying to catch up. I've seen so many messages of welcome and thank each and every one of you for your kindness.

I finally got through the tax season, have the new endeavor I told you about elsewhere, and have knitted four toddler dresses in the past weeks.

I'll take some photos and show you my finished knitted items. Well, they are not yet blocked or ends woven in, but at least off my needles. 

So great to be among dear friends again. Thank you Admin! I've seen some amazing recipes and projects and photos on this thread and several others; lots of catching up for me to do.

Thank goodness, you are all well and happy- me too! 

Sore as all get out (me) from yard work yesterday. Today starting to see buds and blossoms everywhere and removing the winterizing covers and protectors and getting ready to bring out the outside items outside and the pretty outside flowers inside!

Yeah for Spring!

P.S. Yes, Galli it is I! Who else would claim my mop of hair? 

To all: I love you for using the felted purple heart avatar to honor me in my absence; very touching and thoughtful of all of you. Yarnie made me that heart in my favorite and my mom's favorite color. The heart and pearl is a testimony to our friendship and pearls of sharing, caring and wisdom on KP. I see some new names and new friends have gathered on this thread; I'm anxious to get to know the new and chat again with ........ everyone. (You all thought I'd say, "the old", didn't you?) :-D In case you've forgotten, I'm smarter than that!

Thanks again my friends - also a huge thank you to Karveer for your service in our great nation. We wouldn't be here without folks like you who put yourself in harm's way for others. May God bless you and keep you always.

WBee - Pearl Power back atcha! I need to add that to my signature line. Forget how; will work on it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You had most of it right. and have a cup of coffee with me. Doesn't matter you were close enough.


Have! See! I do have some Norwegian in me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr. Wren is back singing away,to get his Mrs. Wren set up in their new home.


What could be better sun and warmth and KPG is back, and Mr. Wren. CAn't get any better than that. Wait wonder if Hubby would be interest in pulling weed. Nay can't see that happen.

I am a regular Norse Ski post to much. Talk that way too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


It is so good to have you back on KP again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning friends! The sun is shining, and I have lots of tired muscles from working outside yesterday. Today more to accomplish, so we'll talk later after services.
> 
> Choose Joy!


Hi beautiful lady as we missed you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Have! See! I do have some Norwegian in me!


Hi Knitter from Nebraska. I'm not caught up; do you go by a nickname or "appointed" name here on KP? Nice to meet you; I look forward to getting to know more about you.

Please call me KPG: everyone else does. I'm a knit-purl-girl. Most of the things I knit I gift to others, or knit requested items or knit custom items someone has commissioned me to make.

I sew more often and will try most anything creative. I do fairly well in my creative endeavors once I put my mind to it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Mr. Wren is back singing away,to get his Mrs. Wren set up in their new home.
> 
> What could be better sun and warmth and KPG is back, and Mr. Wren. CAn't get any better than that. Wait wonder if Hubby would be interest in pulling weed. Nay can't see that happen.
> 
> I am a regular Norse Ski post to much. Talk that way too.


Hi Yarnie! Mrs. Wren has already found her way back to our house and propane tank. Each year she makes a gorgeous nest under the tank top (access through air holes) and raises her young in a penthouse on the top floor! Her song is beautiful except she will not stop singing especially if she notices me or hears my sewing machine running. So funny!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi beautiful lady as we missed you.


Hi Janeway! Thank you so much. The image is beautiful as well as the verse. I believe that is a plum blossom or perhaps a peach blossom.

Our peach tree is just starting to bud, so I anxious to see it and eat from it this year.

It is great to be here again amongst so many fine friends.

Tell me if you've found a suitable pattern to create your quilt for your fabric yet? If not, perhaps I have something in my stash you would like.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That was the most disrespectful thing I have ever seen.
> 
> How dare someone do that to our flag.
> 
> Karverr you already know how I feel about you and all men and women who have served our nation.


Goodness, you're uninformed. The upside down flag is a federally-recognized distress signal. But in fact the image below might be more appropriate...this has been one sad day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It is so good to have you back on KP again.


Thank you - glad to be back. Congrats on your new grand. He is adorable. It is so special to read about all the new life!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Janeway! Thank you so much. The image is beautiful as well as the verse. I believe that is a plum blossom or perhaps a peach blossom.
> 
> Our peach tree is just starting to bud, so I anxious to see it and eat from it this year.
> 
> ...


Good to see your hair again. It is the most beautiful hair!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Good to see your hair again. It is the most beautiful hair!


 :-D :-D Hi LL ; yep, it's me, I'm only known for my hair! :XD:

Actually, just had it touched up Friday; my stylist demanded I use the picture taken in his shop the previous time I got it cut. (didn't need a cut this time)

It cracks him and me up. I promised to use it again; and I'm good for my word.

He actually thought he should spin me in the chair and take an action shot. I told him he was out of his mind. I fixed his smocks (sewing) and now he likes "using" my hair for his PR.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D :-D Hi LL ; yep, it's me, I'm only known for my hair! :XD:
> 
> Actually, just had it touched up Friday; my stylist demanded I use the picture taken in his shop the previous time I got it cut. (didn't need a cut this time)
> 
> It cracks him and me up. I promised to use it again; and I'm good for my word.


Not only for your hair. We love you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Not only for your hair. We love you!


ahhh, thanks! Do you love the Grand Canyon?

I've been there when taken there by my parents. Then again on my own when single with my friends. I saw it a sunrise, mid-day, and sunset. Gorgeous; and awe inspiring each time.

Now that is a creation; is it not? A variegated yarn would be the Canyon if it were yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ahhh, thanks! Do you love the Grand Canyon?
> 
> I've been there when taken there by my parents. Then again on my own when single with my friends. I saw it a sunrise, mid-day, and sunset. Gorgeous; and awe inspiring each time.
> 
> Now that is a creation; is it not? A variegated yarn would be the Canyon if it were yarn. :thumbup:


Yes, it was spectacular. Also Bryce Canyon was something. And Moab Arches...
Variegated yarn...yes!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was spectacular. Also Bryce Canyon was something. And Moab Arches...
> Variegated yarn...yes!


Oh, yes, those too! I also love Bryce and Red Canyon. Well, actually, I love traveling and everything I see.

You and I should go somewhere together - we really need to meet up with our other KP buds.

WCK's shop could become our destination spot. Presently, I'm trying to decide where to go on a two week vacation this summer. Hubby wants to take two weeks off from work and "go somewhere." We're considering the Canadian Rockies (by train some), Iceland, Ohio/Tennessee or Italy. I'd pick Italy first but want a longer time there; so we'll probably stay state side.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, yes, those too! I also love Bryce and Red Canyon. Well, actually, I love traveling and everything I see.
> 
> You and I should go somewhere together - we really need to meet up with our other KP buds.
> 
> WCK's shop could become our destination spot. Presently, I'm trying to decide where to go on a two week vacation this summer. Hubby wants to take two weeks off from work and "go somewhere." We're considering the Canadian Rockies (by train some), Iceland, Ohio/Tennessee or Italy. I'd pick Italy first but want a longer time there; so we'll probably stay state side.


Sounds like a good idea to go somewhere. I have been to Italy so many times. Can't remember how many times. I have gone by myself! We plan to go in the next couple of years. Next we go to SF and on to Hawaii next Sept.

Maybe we can meet half way for lunch...


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Goodness, you're uninformed. The upside down flag is a federally-recognized distress signal. But in fact the image below might be more appropriate...this has been one sad day.


When done improperly it is disrespect, I did not see you in any life threatening situation. if you meant as a funny, than the joke is you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love cream cheese cake. When in New York, pops, would give me a New York cream cheese cake, for my birthday.

My son makes the best chocolate cream cheese cake it is just yummy. 

But want to try something different so thanks all for the recipes. Keep them coming.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have seen the Grand Canyon from 5 miles up. We flew over it when we came back from Los Angeles, 42 years ago.
> I would love to see it in person someday.


There is an area where an airplane in the 1960's (about) decided to fly arounfpd the Grand Canyon so his passengers could see it. This was a major airliner. Well, since he detoured around it, he crashed into another big airliner and they all died in the GCAnyon. They have a sign pointing it out. I heard that some parts of the plane are still there...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> When done improperly it is disrespect, I did not see you in any life threatening situation. if you meant as a funny, than the joke is you.


She has been a joke all along...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you Admin for reuniting us with our much missed friend


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been to Venice, Stra and Cortina. If I go back I would do more research so I won't miss the important places I was within a block or two of. It was part of a 10 day bus tour of 4 countries.
> 
> My son liked Rome, except he was wearing shorts and he could not go to the Vatican with shorts. (1995).


No shorts.happened to me too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Admin for reuniting us with our much missed friend


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love Bagels with veg cream cheese.
> 
> But then I think Cream Cheese can be used with anything.
> 
> I know some do not like it, but I sure do.


Pumpernickel bagel with olive and pimento cream cheese is my all-time favorite.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> When done improperly it is disrespect, I did not see you in any life threatening situation. if you meant as a funny, than the joke is you.


Do tell, Karverr. Below is an image from Tea Party rally, in case you couldn't tell.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Pumpernickel bagel with olive and pimento cream cheese is my all-time favorite.


I am drooling...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds like a good idea to go somewhere. I have been to Italy so many times. Can't remember how many times. I have gone by myself! We plan to go in the next couple of years. Next we go to SF and on to Hawaii next Sept.
> 
> Maybe we can meet half way for lunch...


OK, let's trade ideas. I've been to SF within the last few years and have been to Hawaii three times (outer islands included-total of about eight or nine weeks combined).

You tell me your favorite places to go/see/do in Italy, and I'll tell you about SF and Hawaii.

LMK if you want to share privately by e-mail or here on KP. I guess everyone should tell us where to exchange our ideas.

You in?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Admin for reuniting us with our much missed friend


So sweet of ewe .... :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, let's trade ideas. I've been to SF within the last few years and have been to Hawaii three times (outer islands included-total of about eight or nine weeks combined).
> 
> You tell me your favorite places to go/see/do in Italy, and I'll tell you about SF and Hawaii.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, let's trade ideas. I've been to SF within the last few years and have been to Hawaii three times (outer islands included-total of about eight or nine weeks combined).
> 
> You tell me your favorite places to go/see/do in Italy, and I'll tell you about SF and Hawaii.
> 
> ...


Of course I am in. But, PM. I'll explain why there. I cannot tonight as it is late and I have had a glass of wine... Need to think.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> No shorts.happened to me too.


I was stopped and dressed in Thailand and a few places in Singapore when visiting monasteries and temples. I simply tied a large scarf or sarong at my waist over my shorts and used a head scarf so I could venture inside wherever the public was allowed.

In Thailand the coverings were provided to me. Its a good thing, because I didn't want to miss the things I purposefully went to see or visit.

I've never regretted one nickel spent on traveling; love it! That's living to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Of course I am in. But, PM. I'll explain why there. I cannot tonight as it is late and I have had a glass of wine... Need to think.


OK  Tell me about Italy and not just wineries to visit! Let's use e-mail, can write more and more private.

I, know about the "biggies" Vatican City, Venice, Rome, Pisa, etc., but tell me about intimate places you've loved.

I want to go to and experience a ride into the Blue Grotto the same trip I travel to Italy as well.

Researching now ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Uh-huh


Are you saying our country is in distress?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But wait a min. They claim we do it in secret.
> 
> Ladies of the Righter Village should I tell about the blog now????
> 
> ...


No don't tell them. It is our private conversations.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, she is not in St. Louis but west of the city. Says she wants to give the children some sorta farm life.
> 
> We helped her plant some of her garden this AM. (I watched)! The tractor picture was of her digging up her garden. There are lots of roots & an over supply of rocks. She had it plowed then was using the box plow to rake up the roots. We put straw around the plants to hold the water & keep out weeds. (I watched)!
> 
> Hot here today of expected 87 degrees so I'm in the house! It's hard work watching all of that work! Haha


My dh has to watch too while we work outside. Take good care of yourself. Does the straw sprout grass? I may have asked you that before but forgot.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Knitter from Nebraska. I'm not caught up; do you go by a nickname or "appointed" name here on KP? Nice to meet you; I look forward to getting to know more about you.
> 
> Please call me KPG: everyone else does. I'm a knit-purl-girl. Most of the things I knit I gift to others, or knit requested items or knit custom items someone has commissioned me to make.
> 
> I sew more often and will try most anything creative. I do fairly well in my creative endeavors once I put my mind to it.


You can call me anything you want. LOL! I've done all kinds of crafts in the past but mostly needlework, sewing, cross stitch, embroidery, quilting etc... I taught myself to knit about ten years ago. As you, I too knit mostly for others.. I rarely knit anything for myself. I keeping getting patterns but never seem to find the time. Maybe later. I especially like to knit baby things. I have knitted socks but I have the hardest time making myself knit the second sock.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my, what a happy day! I just saw the best news KPG has returned to KP!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are now giving me ideas.


Just call me the ice cream and cinnamon roll enabler .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My goodness; how you all keep up your homes, post here and elsewhere and get knitting and other creative projects done is beyond me!
> 
> I'm desperately trying to catch up. I've seen so many messages of welcome and thank each and every one of you for your kindness.
> 
> ...


We really missed you here but enjoyed being with you else where.
:wink: Oh I would claim your hair in a minute! Welcome back home.♥


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was spectacular. Also Bryce Canyon was something. And Moab Arches...
> Variegated yarn...yes!


Oh, yes! I agree! The Grand Canyon is awe inspiring but Bryce Canyon is breathtaking! Arches are really cool too but Bryce is my favorite. I had taken photos and had them blown up and framed. They are on my walls! Ah! Memories!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have seen the Grand Canyon from 5 miles up. We flew over it when we came back from Los Angeles, 42 years ago.
> I would love to see it in person someday.


Oh! You should! It is truly awesome!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Admin for reuniting us with our much missed friend


I am so glad admin reinstated KPG. They must have found out the real truth. Thanks Admin!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I was stopped and dressed in Thailand and a few places in Singapore when visiting monasteries and temples. I simply tied a large scarf or sarong at my waist over my shorts and used a head scarf so I could venture inside wherever the public was allowed.
> 
> In Thailand the coverings were provided to me. Its a good thing, because I didn't want to miss the things I purposefully went to see or visit.
> 
> I've never regretted one nickel spent on traveling; love it! That's living to me.


I love it, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Janeway! Thank you so much. The image is beautiful as well as the verse. I believe that is a plum blossom or perhaps a peach blossom.
> 
> Our peach tree is just starting to bud, so I anxious to see it and eat from it this year.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what tree it belongs to but it & the verse fit our celebration of your return! Whooooo peeeeeee!

No, I have not had a chance to look for a suitable pattern for the beautiful material, but if you send one to me I'll put it together. If you want to donate it to charity, I'll be glad to mail it to you.

Welcome, welcome home!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Are you saying our country is in distress?


She means because o is in office. We have been in distress since he got realected.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so glad admin reinstated KPG. They must have find out the real truth. Thanks Admin!


Yes, a great big thank you Admin for returning our friend! Thanks, thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You can call me anything you want. LOL! I've done all kinds of crafts in the past but mostly needlework, sewing, cross stitch, embroidery, quilting etc... I taught myself to knit about ten years ago. As you, I too knit mostly for others.. I rarely knit anything for myself. I keeping getting patterns but never seem to find the time. Maybe later. I especially like to knit baby things. I have knitted socks but I have the hardest time making myself knit the second sock.


Hey, Nebby, a woman posted the other day when someone hated to do the second sock, so she suggested knitting the second sock First!

I laughed & laughed & laughed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hey, Nebby, a woman posted the other day when someone hated to do the second sock, so she suggested knitting the second sock First!
> 
> I laughed & laughed & laughed!


Cute. Got any cream cheese recipe. Maybe a cheese cake. Love cheese cake. My dil loves Paula Deen's praline cheese cake. I have made it for her before.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She means because o is in office. We have been in distress since he got realected.


Yeah, that's what I figured......


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute. Got any cream cheese recipe. Maybe a cheese cake. Love cheese cake. My dil loves Paula Deen's praline cheese cake. I have made it for her before.


No, I haven't ever made a cheese cake but do enjoy eating them----so creamy! I would love a good recipe to make for church.

Paula Deen's anything is gooooood!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Love this story!


It is rather funny. He didn't like Lawrence Welk, but made us watch it each week! One time we were watching and he grabbed a lady out of the audience to do the polka with him. Guess what happened? Her wig flew off out into the audience! My sister and I were amazed! We watched every week after that hoping something exciting would happen!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

karverr said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-huh[/qu
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh has to watch too while we work outside. Take good care of yourself. Does the straw sprout grass? I may have asked you that before but forgot.


Yes, some of it sprouts, but it is easily removed unless you allow it to grow too big. It holds water & keeps out other weeds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> It is rather funny. He didn't like Lawrence Welk, but made us watch it each week! One time we were watching and he grabbed a lady out of the audience to do the polka with him. Guess what happened? Her wig flew off out into the audience! My sister and I were amazed! We watched every week after that hoping something exciting would happen!


Lol so funny. I must have missed that with the wig. Wasn't Lawrence Welk on Saturday nights. My parents watched and of course so did we. Only one tv with not remotes back then.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, yes! I agree!  The Grand Canyon is awe inspiring but Bryce Canyon is breathtaking! Arches are really cool too but Bryce is my favorite. I had taken photos and had them blown up and framed. They are on my walls! Ah! Memories!


Have you guys been to Zion National Park? I have only been there when it rained...I have never seen so many waterfalls! It was breath taking! You can do a loop with Bryce and Arches.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, some of it sprouts, but it is easily removed unless you allow it to grow too big. It holds water & keeps out other weeds.


That is what I thought thanks.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol so funny. I must have missed that with the wig. Wasn't Lawrence Welk on Saturday nights. My parents watched and of course so did we. Only one tv with not remotes back then.


Nothing ever happened after that, unfortunately! As a kid, it was a boring show, but I loved their sign-off song! We sang it at the end of the day in my classroom....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, yes! I agree! The Grand Canyon is awe inspiring but Bryce Canyon is breathtaking! Arches are really cool too but Bryce is my favorite. I had taken photos and had them blown up and framed. They are on my walls! Ah! Memories!


My Daddy was a Union Pacific Railroad man , we lived in many small railroad towns & houses. In the late 30's we lived in Black Rock, Utah --- it's now a ghost town, my parents would load my brother & I up in our car & we'd drive to Bryce Canyon for a picnic. I have a photo of me around 1-1/2 years old sitting on my Daddy's lap at Bryce during 1 of our picnics.
Georgiegirl


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You can call me anything you want. LOL! I've done all kinds of crafts in the past but mostly needlework, sewing, cross stitch, embroidery, quilting etc... I taught myself to knit about ten years ago. As you, I too knit mostly for others.. *I rarely knit anything for myself. * I keeping getting patterns but never seem to find the time. Maybe later. I especially like to knit baby things. I have knitted socks but I have the hardest time making myself knit the second sock.


I`m the same too Nebby. But just this once I`m making me and hubby an afghan for our 25th Anniversary in December. It`s in WVU dark blue with a yellow border knitted and sewn on separately.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My Daddy was a Union Pacific Railroad man , we lived in many small railroad towns & houses. In the late 30's we lived in Black Rock, Utah --- it's now a ghost town, my parents would load my brother & I up in our car & we'd drive to Bryce Canyon for a picnic. I have a photo of me around 1-1/2 years old sitting on my Daddy's lap at Bryce during 1 of our picnics.
> Georgiegirl


Nice. Gorgeous place.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hey, Nebby, a woman posted the other day when someone hated to do the second sock, so she suggested knitting the second sock First!
> 
> I laughed & laughed & laughed!


too funny


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just call me the ice cream and cinnamon roll enabler .


okay ya'll can start enabling me anytime now, I'm waiting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute. Got any cream cheese recipe. Maybe a cheese cake. Love cheese cake. My dil loves Paula Deen's praline cheese cake. I have made it for her before.


here's one for you it's called a bacon appetizer cresent
ngredients Edit and Save

Original recipe makes 16 servingsChange Servings
1 (8 ounce) package PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened
8 slices OSCAR MAYER Bacon, cooked, crumbled
1/3 cup KRAFT Grated Parmesan Cheese
1/4 cup finely chopped onions
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1 tablespoon milk
2 (8 ounce) packages refrigerated crescent dinner rolls
Check All Add to Shopping List
Directions

Heat oven to 375 degrees F.
Mix all ingredients except crescent dough.
Separate each can of dough into 8 triangles; cut each triangle lengthwise in half. Spread each dough triangle with 1 generous tsp. cream cheese mixture; roll up, starting at short side of triangle. Place, point-sides down, on baking sheet.
Bake 12 to 15 min. or until golden brown. Serve warm.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

gjz said:


> Thank you for your service, Karverr.


thank you gjz, I was a volunteer in the navy, proud to serve my country even if it let the nasties have a voice.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

saw this one with summer coming up, it is called strawberry crean freeze.



Original recipe makes 8 servings
1 (8 ounce) package PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened
1 cup cold milk
1 (3.4 ounce) package JELL-O Vanilla Flavor Instant Pudding
1 1/2 cups thawed COOL WHIP Whipped Topping
20 NILLA Wafers, coarsely broken
1 cup sliced fresh strawberries
1/2 cup strawberry ice cream topping

Directions

Beat cream cheese in large bowl with mixer until creamy. Gradually beat in milk. Add dry pudding mix; beat 2 min. Stir in COOL WHIP, wafers and berries. Swirl in ice cream topping.
Serve it your way!
PIE: Spread filling into 6-oz. OREO Pie Crust. Freeze 6 hours or until firm. Garnish with additional berries, if desired. Makes 8 servings.
MINI PIES: Spoon filling into 12 cupcake liners. Freeze 4 hours. Remove paper linings. Garnish desserts with additional berries, if desired. Makes 12 servings.
WAFFLE BOWLS: Freeze filling 6 hours or until firm. Let stand 15 min. before scooping into waffle bowls. Makes 8 servings.
Kitchen-Friendly View
PREP
20 mins
READY IN
20 mins


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> here's one for you it's called a bacon appetizer cresent
> ngredients Edit and Save
> 
> Original recipe makes 16 servingsChange Servings
> ...


Yummy...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome back KPG! It's good to see you! And hello to all of the Ladies and Gentleman on this thread!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Kaverr, Oh those cream cheese recipes sound so so good.

It's so nice to have a good recipe for Cream cheese. 

Thank you Mr. Karverr, you always come through. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WBno more, How are you doing. Been thinking a lot about you. Sorry some people are so angry and mean towards you. 

But You are a true lady, I enjoy your post.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

G`day Womby!!!
Next to Brit soaps, Australian soaps are my 2nd fave. I`ve been catching up on Neighbours this evening while knitting


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No don't tell them. It is our private conversations.


Agree


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, yes, those too! I also love Bryce and Red Canyon. Well, actually, I love traveling and everything I see.
> 
> You and I should go somewhere together - we really need to meet up with our other KP buds.
> 
> WCK's shop could become our destination spot. Presently, I'm trying to decide where to go on a two week vacation this summer. Hubby wants to take two weeks off from work and "go somewhere." We're considering the Canadian Rockies (by train some), Iceland, Ohio/Tennessee or Italy. I'd pick Italy first but want a longer time there; so we'll probably stay state side.


So many choices -- the Rockies and the West Coast are spectacular but a couple weeks in Italy would be hard to turn down.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hey, Nebby, a woman posted the other day when someone hated to do the second sock, so she suggested knitting the second sock First!
> 
> I laughed & laughed & laughed!


Thanks Jane - I'll have to remember that the next time someone complains about second sock syndrome! :lol:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hey, Nebby, a woman posted the other day when someone hated to do the second sock, so she suggested knitting the second sock First!
> 
> I laughed & laughed & laughed!


That is funny but I think I'll just avoid socks!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> Have you guys been to Zion National Park? I have only been there when it rained...I have never seen so many waterfalls! It was breath taking! You can do a loop with Bryce and Arches.


I think we missed that one. In a two week period, we hit the Grand Canyon, the Redwood Forest, the Hoover Dam, Bryce, Arches and Yellowstone. Busy, busy. Then two years later we went back to the Grand Canyon, Sedonna, Bryce and Arches. Beautiful country!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m the same too Nebby. But just this once I`m making me and hubby an afghan for our 25th Anniversary in December. It`s in WVU dark blue with a yellow border knitted and sewn on separately.


That'll be a treasure! We'll be celebrating 38 years in December.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Welcome back KPG! It's good to see you! And hello to all of the Ladies and Gentleman on this thread!


Hello to you too, Wombatnomore!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Have you guys been to Zion National Park? I have only been there when it rained...I have never seen so many waterfalls! It was breath taking! You can do a loop with Bryce and Arches.


Hi gjz. I don't believe I've heard from or conversed with you before. Glad to see what is a "new" friend I haven't met yet on this thread.

In response to your ?; yes, for me. I've also been to Zion and find it so beautiful. I've been to every state in the USA except for Alaska to see this great country. I've been to most states a multiple of times as probably most have. I'm an extensive traveler and have been able to see lots of the world. Love every minute of it!

In fact, DH and I were discussing a vacation of the National Parks; except we have both been to the majority of them all, some several times, so we both decided we'd go some place where we've not been before. The older we get, the more we feel we better hurry up to see!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> It is rather funny. He didn't like Lawrence Welk, but made us watch it each week! One time we were watching and he grabbed a lady out of the audience to do the polka with him. Guess what happened? Her wig flew off out into the audience! My sister and I were amazed! We watched every week after that hoping something exciting would happen!


So funny. I watched his show every weekend with my parents as well. I don't remember the wig incident though!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Welcome back KPG! It's good to see you! And hello to all of the Ladies and Gentleman on this thread!


Hey ya, Wombat! Great to hear from you too. I'll never be able to catch up, so I'm putting my foot down ...... here .... and will start moving forward from this point.

Glad you joined the fine folks on this thread.

We come from all parts and share some crazy stories, but the world still rotates. All is well. 
:-D

It does my ego good to hear how I've managed to "light up" everyone's life. Tee He he.

.... and no comments from WCK, CB or Yarnie. I'm plugged in and not gonna shock anyone including myself. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So many choices -- the Rockies and the West Coast are spectacular but a couple weeks in Italy would be hard to turn down.


Decisions, decisions. We're grateful we can go somewhere, but lately it seems a hassle to make up our minds.

DH found a $2200/pp trip by train for 7 nights through the Rockies. We aren't the type to stick to a tour and do things on schedule. We like traveling on our own, doing and staying as we feel, and pre-planning from home so we don't have to go back to the same area because we missed something or doing something we are interested in.

I've got to get on it to make it happen.

If we do head your way, you may wish to be on vacation yourself so not to run into me! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think we missed that one. In a two week period, we hit the Grand Canyon, the Redwood Forest, the Hoover Dam, Bryce, Arches and Yellowstone. Busy, busy. Then two years later we went back to the Grand Canyon, Sedonna, Bryce and Arches. Beautiful country!


Those are all great places. I love Sedonna, and I paid a private speedboat owner to take my girlfriends and myself out for the day on Lake Powell. LOVE!

I've tried to get DH to go to Arizona with me and see some more of that area, but he doesn't like the super dry and hot heat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey ya, Wombat! Great to hear from you too. I'll never be able to catch up, so I'm putting my foot down ...... here .... and will start moving forward from this point.
> 
> Glad you joined the fine folks on this thread.
> 
> ...


Sorry KPG, I just couldn't resist --- welcome back to our live wire


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry KPG, I just couldn't resist --- welcome back to our live wire


I KNEW it! You always give me the shock treatment!

Zap back atcha .... thank goodness for a sense of humor, huh?

:-D Then, again, I don't have one .....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Decisions, decisions. We're grateful we can go somewhere, but lately it seems a hassle to make up our minds.
> 
> DH found a $2200/pp trip by train for 7 nights through the Rockies. We aren't the type to stick to a tour and do things on schedule. We like traveling on our own, doing and staying as we feel, and pre-planning from home so we don't have to go back to the same area because we missed something or doing something we are interested in.
> 
> ...


Welcome mat is always out for friends!! It's a beautiful Island and there is a fabulous wine and culinary tour every Sept.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

KnitterNeb:

I read about your beliefs to prepare for the time when the dollar falls and the world is in chaos. (or a dire state)

Please explain to me how exactly you have prepared? I'm curious and interested. I've thought about food and water and money stashes but haven't done anything yet.

I'd like to hear how you prepared.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome mat is always out for friends!! It's a beautiful Island and there is a fabulous wine and culinary tour every Sept.


Really ... we had planned to go in July. If we come your way, Sept would be a better time?

We like outdoor activities, warm weather and water sports. Yet, we love educational, relaxing and sightseeing too.

Thinking about Seattle, Victoria, Calgary, Banff, so many places.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey lady has the water recede yet? Sure hope so.
> How have you been? any spinning or knitting?


Almost to 'normal' levels but don't think that grass will be cut anytime soon at the shoreline, toooo wet.

Still working on a shawl that I am not enjoying, but that is okay, I am on the homestretch. Did finish a cotton cowl. Not too much spinning, too much buying of fiber. <shaking head> too many festivals to control myself.

Did work on getting my winter clothes put away and the Spring/Summer ones out this weekend. Am going to try to get into the flowerbeds this week and maybe stick in a few annuals. They are protected by the house. They will probably die, but one can hope since we will be close to 80 this weekend.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

karverr said:


> When done improperly it is disrespect, I did not see you in any life threatening situation. if you meant as a funny, than the joke is you.


Well said.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KnitterNeb:
> 
> I read about your beliefs to prepare for the time when the dollar falls and the world is in chaos. (or a dire state)
> 
> ...


Nebbie can probably explain better than I can, but start buying extra canned food every week, unless you are into gardening and canning. I also buy some foods that store well like rice, beans, pasta in bulk. Recently, I ordered Pearl couscous in bulk as we love it. Unfortunately, it's only sold in small boxes in groceries. Amazon gives you access to vendors who sell bulk foods. If hard times occur, you can survive on rice and beans nutritionally. DH built shelving in my craft room where I store extra food. That's the biggest problem - storage. Water storage is harder. I buy water in plastic gallons, store in my garage on shelving and rotate it. I use it in my Keurig coffee maker daily because our water has some lime in it. We have a well too, and have an old pump handle. We could convert our well to hand pump water if necessary. If you live near a lake, you can haul water. Everyone should buy water purification chemicals.

I also saw an interesting way to hide weapons - a slide out drawer built into stairs. If the government gets oppressive, they will try to confiscate guns. You will need guns to hold off people (neighbors?) seeking food. Never tell many people about your food or weapon stashes. Once the starving begins, they will come asking for food. Or, they will take it.

Money is another issue. Money will be devalued. Paper money will be worthless. You may not be able to withdraw funds from your bank, and credit cards will not be accepted as currency. Gold will soar. It's best to have a heavy home safe and stash gold certs or coins. A bank lock box is vulnerable to federal confiscation. If you've read stories about the tribulation of Jews throughout history, you know they sewed coins into their clothing. Having multiple stashes is wise. Best of all, have skills that can be traded with others for food or supplies.

Ladies, times could remain civilized and uneventful. I pray it does. But, it could get unbearable. Giving food away would then shorten your life and the lives of your loved ones. I always thought that if a Depression happened, we might see hobos going from door-to-door again as we did in the 1930's, and I would want to hand out food. However, I don't know now. People are no longer civilized and respectful of others property as most in the 30's were. I think people might need to make choices of who to help. That will be sad. It requires a toughness of heart and spirit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Nebbie can probably explain better than I can, but start buying extra canned food every week, unless you are into gardening and canning. I also buy some foods that store well like rice, beans, pasta in bulk. Recently, I ordered Pearl couscous in bulk as we love it. Unfortunately, it's only sold in small boxes in groceries. Amazon gives you access to vendors who sell bulk foods. If hard times occur, you can survive on rice and beans nutritionally. DH built shelving in my craft room where I store extra food. That's the biggest problem - storage. Water storage is harder. I buy water in plastic gallons, store in my garage on shelving and rotate it. I use it in my Keurig coffee maker daily because our water has some lime in it. We have a well too, and have an old pump handle. We could convert our well to hand pump water if necessary. If you live near a lake, you can haul water. Everyone should buy water purification chemicals.
> 
> I also saw an interesting way to hide weapons - a slide out drawer built into stairs. If the government gets oppressive, they will try to confiscate guns. You will need guns to hold off people (neighbors?) seeking food. Never tell many people about your food or weapon stashes. Once the starving begins, they will come asking for food. Or, they will take it.
> 
> ...


I read the book (can't think of the title!) It was about societies that have died off. Greenland, Anastazi, Easter Island. All had different reasons, but the rich died last...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Welcome back KPG! It's good to see you! And hello to all of the Ladies and Gentleman on this thread!


Hi WB, welcome to our thread where we treat each other with respect. We do try to stay away from the other side, but I fail sometimes.

Today is our primary so I'll exercise my right to vote. Republican all the way! I have made the selections so will vote after dental appt.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Nebbie can probably explain better than I can, but start buying extra canned food every week, unless you are into gardening and canning. I also buy some foods that store well like rice, beans, pasta in bulk. Recently, I ordered Pearl couscous in bulk as we love it. Unfortunately, it's only sold in small boxes in groceries. Amazon gives you access to vendors who sell bulk foods. If hard times occur, you can survive on rice and beans nutritionally. DH built shelving in my craft room where I store extra food. That's the biggest problem - storage. Water storage is harder. I buy water in plastic gallons, store in my garage on shelving and rotate it. I use it in my Keurig coffee maker daily because our water has some lime in it. We have a well too, and have an old pump handle. We could convert our well to hand pump water if necessary. If you live near a lake, you can haul water. Everyone should buy water purification chemicals.
> 
> I also saw an interesting way to hide weapons - a slide out drawer built into stairs. If the government gets oppressive, they will try to confiscate guns. You will need guns to hold off people (neighbors?) seeking food. Never tell many people about your food or weapon stashes. Once the starving begins, they will come asking for food. Or, they will take it.
> 
> ...


A generator is also a must. A well stocked freezer would only need to be powered an hour or so per day in order to keep food frozen. Also, a cook stove, lanterns and fuel to put in them. Gasoline, matches, tarps (shelter, catching rain), plastic containers, candles. Loads of information can be found on the internet.

I agree with KC. People today generally do not have any boundaries and personal property means nothing to those who will want what you have. I don't trust our government to not confiscate anything and everything so they can decide who gets it. After all, they know better than we do, right?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> A generator is also a must. A well stocked freezer would only need to be powered an hour or so per day in order to keep food frozen. Also, a cook stove, lanterns and fuel to put in them. Gasoline, matches, tarps (shelter, catching rain), plastic containers, candles. Loads of information can be found on the internet.
> 
> I agree with KC. People today generally do not have any boundaries and personal property means nothing to those who will want what you have. I don't trust our government to not confiscate anything and everything so they can decide who gets it. After all, they know better than we do, right?


My relative want what I have now... Disgusting. This person wants things handed to him.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I read the book (can't think of the title!) It was about societies that have died off. Greenland, Anastazi, Easter Island. All had different reasons, but the rich died last...


the reason they died last is they didn't have the poor to blame things on, and nobody was left to pick, process, can or package their food.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> the reason they died last is they didn't have the poor to blame things on, and nobody was left to pick, process, can or package their food.


What I read is they had money to buy what they needed. Money would pay for their needs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KnitterNeb:
> 
> I read about your beliefs to prepare for the time when the dollar falls and the world is in chaos. (or a dire state)
> 
> ...


I have read how she prepares, but guess I've always been prepared as I have a tendency to hoard food/water. The electricity would go out during snowstorms/thunderstorms so in order to eat/drink, we had to store water/food.

I want to learn more about preparing for "bad" times in our future. Doesn't the 7th Day Adventist Church members keep a years supply of food/water?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I have read how she prepares, but guess I've always been prepared as I have a tendency to hoard food/water. The electricity would go out during snowstorms/thunderstorms so in order to eat/drink, we had to store water/food.
> 
> I want to learn more about preparing for "bad" times in our future. Doesn't the 7th Day Adventist Church members keep a years supply of food/water?


I know Mormons do. My DS2 had a friend who was from a Mormon family. Mom had food storage at the top of her chore list. I think they recommend that members begin gathering food for 3 months first. Then, it builds from there.

I also have always had a "feeling" that I might need to survive in hard times. I read most of the Foxfire books of Appalachian historical research. If you have those books, any skill needed for recreating the pioneer life of our forbears is shown.

I have always thought that if you know how to cook outdoors, set up a water station for washing, and how to dig a latrine, you would be in good shape. I haven't camped rough for many years, but I know how. I was a Girl Scout leader for many years and went to every training they had. I can build an oven from a box and aluminum foil, have a cast iron Spider pot and all sizes of cast iron skillets for cooking in coals, a large cowboy coffee pot and a copper boiler for washing clothes. I prefer a nice motel, but if we have to head for the hills as the Bible says we will in what I think hints of a chemical or radiation attack, I could go and survive off the land. I think the hint of this type of attack is the statement that woe will come to pregnant women in those times. That is scary.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Nebbie can probably explain better than I can, but start buying extra canned food every week, unless you are into gardening and canning. I also buy some foods that store well like rice, beans, pasta in bulk. Recently, I ordered Pearl couscous in bulk as we love it. Unfortunately, it's only sold in small boxes in groceries. Amazon gives you access to vendors who sell bulk foods. If hard times occur, you can survive on rice and beans nutritionally. DH built shelving in my craft room where I store extra food. That's the biggest problem - storage. Water storage is harder. I buy water in plastic gallons, store in my garage on shelving and rotate it. I use it in my Keurig coffee maker daily because our water has some lime in it. We have a well too, and have an old pump handle. We could convert our well to hand pump water if necessary. If you live near a lake, you can haul water. Everyone should buy water purification chemicals.
> 
> I also saw an interesting way to hide weapons - a slide out drawer built into stairs. If the government gets oppressive, they will try to confiscate guns. You will need guns to hold off people (neighbors?) seeking food. Never tell many people about your food or weapon stashes. Once the starving begins, they will come asking for food. Or, they will take it.
> 
> ...


OMG: I'm in trouble. I don't garden, so don't can. We don't buy or eat much from canned goods; so don't store much either. In fact, I don't freeze anything except fat drippings, ice cream and water.

I don't store much in the way of food, so I'm starting to see the light. I don't want to panic; but as I've said, we store nothing. I go to the grocery store several times a weeks to get fresh the things we want.

We don't drink coffee; lots of water but we have a well. No hand pump and no generator though. So if we lose power, no water from the well. A generator is on our list of home improvements though.

No weapons although we've discussed those as well. I could create storage for those things we should store, so need to get going. I don't buy gold or gold certfs either.

Man, I need to do something about this. Thanks for the details; I thought you meant buying the survival food supplies or food insurance, etc. You've given me sound and practical advice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> A generator is also a must. A well stocked freezer would only need to be powered an hour or so per day in order to keep food frozen. Also, a cook stove, lanterns and fuel to put in them. Gasoline, matches, tarps (shelter, catching rain), plastic containers, candles. Loads of information can be found on the internet.
> 
> I agree with KC. People today generally do not have any boundaries and personal property means nothing to those who will want what you have. I don't trust our government to not confiscate anything and everything so they can decide who gets it. After all, they know better than we do, right?


We do know better. Yet, I'm derelict in not preparing. I need to get this stuff and stored.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit Crazy:

I'm pleased that finally a select committee will be formed re Benghazi. It is about time the truth is forced into the light. 

I'm sick to death of all the lies and coverup surrounding so many scandals that have taken place these last years.

I believe Lerner will be charged with contempt and a select committee also formed to investigate the IRS targeting of non Libs. 

I have no faith in our Atty General, so wonder if Congress can accomplish what needs to be done in both cases.

What a disgraceful country that you had to (appropriately) mention that Trey Gowdy and his family will require protection IF he is chosen as the Chairman or Fact Seeker to seek out the truth in the Benghazi scandal.

Shaking my head that America has come to this.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KnitterNeb:
> 
> I read about your beliefs to prepare for the time when the dollar falls and the world is in chaos. (or a dire state)
> 
> ...


Well, let's say its a process. What I think is most important is to prepare yourself mentally. When things turn to chaos, people panic and do stupid things. You need to have a plan, such as where you and your loved ones will hunker down, so to speak. When the welfare benefits stop, and even when your neighbors run out of food, people will get desperate.

Your main focus after that should be stocking up on food and water. Primarily stock up on food that you already eat. When canned vegetables go on sale, I buy several cases. At six dollars a case, its not a major investment. When spaghetti sauce is on sale, I buy thirty jars. And so on...if nothing happens, I've still saved money by stocking up because inflation is getting so bad that if my money was in the bank, I couldn't earn as much interest as what I'm saving by buying it ahead. Now, I'm trying to be prepared to feed my family of 11. That would take a lot of food and a lot of money. So I'm also investing in bulk goods, such as beans and rice. Lots of beans and rice, even some wheat. I store these in food grade buckets with air absorbers, for long term storage. I've bought inexpensive large containers of spices, such as taco seasoning, pizza seasoning, chili powder,beef gravy, chicken gravy etc... If we end up having to eat only beans and rice, we can make it taste like different things. I also want to have extra beans and rice so that I can share with others. Although you have to be careful not to let others know what you have, or they'll come and take it. I cant imagine myself sitting back and whatching my neighbor's children starve. So I'm doing my best.

Next, I dehydrate. I plant a bigger garden than I need and dehydrate most of it. After its dehydrated, I vacuum seal it. It takes up very little space. Whenever I buy produce such as fruits of veggies, I never use them all. So instead throwing away what I don't use, I dehydrate them. I've got lots of dehydrated carrots and celery. After adding dried onion that I buy at Sams or Costco, I've got the holy trinity of cooking. I also dehydrate a lot of fruit! We never finish our fruit before it goes bad. So instead of throwing it away, I dehydrate it.

Don't forget salt. You need salt to live. I've also got lots of sugar. You need a little sweet in your life. I've stocked up on tootsie pops and dum dum suckers for the little ones. You may find yourself in a circumstance where you need them to be quiet. And most importantly, water! You can store water in large containers that are available or wash out pop bottles, milk bottles etc...

If you're able, you can then stock up on barter items, such as coffee. Roasted coffee does store for a long time, so you can buy instant or green coffee beans which can be roasted later. Salt will be good for barter. Some people store alcohol. I don't. But it would be worth its weight in gold, wouldn't it?

And lastly, don't keep a lot of money in the bank. Your money will just disappear! Buy silver and gold if you can. Gold and silver have always kept their value. You can buy the same amount of goods with one ounce of gold now, as you could in 1900. The dollars get inflated and drained of their value, but gold doesn't.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, let's say its a process. What I think is most important is to prepare yourself mentally. When things turn to chaos, people panic and do stupid things. You need to have a plan, such as where you and your loved ones will hunker down, so to speak. When the welfare benefits stop, and even when your neighbors run out of food, people will get desperate.
> 
> Your main focus after that should be stocking up on food and water. Primarily stock up on food that you already eat. When canned vegetables go on sale, I buy several cases. At six dollars a case, its not a major investment. When spaghetti sauce is on sale, I buy thirty jars. And so on...if nothing happens, I've still saved money by stocking up because inflation is getting so bad that if my money was in the bank, I couldn't earn as much interest as what I'm saving by buying it ahead. Now, I'm trying to be prepared to feed my family of 11. That would take a lot of food and a lot of money. So I'm also investing in bulk goods, such as beans and rice. Lots of beans and rice, even some wheat. I store these in food grade buckets with air absorbers, for long term storage. I've bought inexpensive large containers of spices, such as taco seasoning, pizza seasoning, chili powder,beef gravy, chicken gravy etc... If we end up having to eat only beans and rice, we can make it taste like different things. I also want to have extra beans and rice so that I can share with others. Although you have to be careful not to let others know what you have, or they'll come and take it. I cant imagine myself sitting back and whatching my neighbor's children starve. So I'm doing my best.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your detailed reply. I understand now and need to get going. I've not done anything necessary. That will change!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Nebbie can probably explain better than I can, but start buying extra canned food every week, unless you are into gardening and canning. I also buy some foods that store well like rice, beans, pasta in bulk. Recently, I ordered Pearl couscous in bulk as we love it. Unfortunately, it's only sold in small boxes in groceries. Amazon gives you access to vendors who sell bulk foods. If hard times occur, you can survive on rice and beans nutritionally. DH built shelving in my craft room where I store extra food. That's the biggest problem - storage. Water storage is harder. I buy water in plastic gallons, store in my garage on shelving and rotate it. I use it in my Keurig coffee maker daily because our water has some lime in it. We have a well too, and have an old pump handle. We could convert our well to hand pump water if necessary. If you live near a lake, you can haul water. Everyone should buy water purification chemicals.
> 
> I also saw an interesting way to hide weapons - a slide out drawer built into stairs. If the government gets oppressive, they will try to confiscate guns. You will need guns to hold off people (neighbors?) seeking food. Never tell many people about your food or weapon stashes. Once the starving begins, they will come asking for food. Or, they will take it.
> 
> ...


Just saw this. Right on! One more thing, a water filtration system! I've got a Berkey water system. Its portable. If you end up having to drink dirty water, you can strain it and filter out the viruses and bacteria. I use my Berkey all the time to filter out the flouride, chlorines and chloramines, not to mention all the drugs that are in our water.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG: I'm in trouble. I don't garden, so don't can. We don't buy or eat much from canned goods; so don't store much either. *In fact, I don't freeze anything except fat drippings, ice cream and water.*
> 
> I don't store much in the way of food, so I'm starting to see the light. I don't want to panic; but as I've said, we store nothing. I go to the grocery store several times a weeks to get fresh the things we want.
> 
> ...


Wow Gifty. I thought I was the only one who stored fat drippings in the freezer. Glad I`m not the only one.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Nebbie can probably explain better than I can, but start buying extra canned food every week, unless you are into gardening and canning. I also buy some foods that store well like rice, beans, pasta in bulk. Recently, I ordered Pearl couscous in bulk as we love it. Unfortunately, it's only sold in small boxes in groceries. Amazon gives you access to vendors who sell bulk foods. If hard times occur, you can survive on rice and beans nutritionally. DH built shelving in my craft room where I store extra food. That's the biggest problem - storage. Water storage is harder. I buy water in plastic gallons, store in my garage on shelving and rotate it. I use it in my Keurig coffee maker daily because our water has some lime in it. We have a well too, and have an old pump handle. We could convert our well to hand pump water if necessary. If you live near a lake, you can haul water. Everyone should buy water purification chemicals.
> 
> I also saw an interesting way to hide weapons - a slide out drawer built into stairs. If the government gets oppressive, they will try to confiscate guns. You will need guns to hold off people (neighbors?) seeking food. Never tell many people about your food or weapon stashes. Once the starving begins, they will come asking for food. Or, they will take it.
> 
> ...


gold will be the means of purchase, but silver will most likely be used for small purchases. If you have beef cattle,goat, lamb, chickens, geese etc. etc, be prepared with hay, feed, straw and antibiotics. If you have horses, buggies, sled, farm implements for planting, keep your horses trained so if you have to use for transportation or planting / harvesting you and they are road and field worthy. In a perfect world your animals are safe in any grazing land, but in very hard times you need to move them to a more secluded grazing area, people will steal them, if that is not available be perpared to protect them.
www.thrive.com , readystore.com are a couple sites I buy from. powdered eggs, powdered milk, this will sound crazy but I bought powdered applesauce and it's good. I think it was KC that gave excellent advice on ammo, guns and bulk foods. 
Communication is another territory that is most important. There are most likely groups of people in your area that are doing the same thing that can help you also. 
good morning ladies and gentleman, hope all is well and spirits are high.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

We've also bought two generators. I've got a chest freezer full of meat (I stocked up when they said meat was going to go sky high) and two refrigerators whose freezers are full of meat. Think also about how you will cook if the utilities aren't working, propane, charcoal etc...

Think about flashlights, batteries, candles and matches. First aid supplies, Advil, Tylenol, medications etc... Reusable feminine hygiene items, toilet paper. If you're of child bearing age or someone in your family is, fabric to make diapers etc...

Keep your gas tank full in case you need to leave but never leave if everybody else is. You'll get stuck in a traffic jam. If you need to leave, be ready to leave first. Don't use the interstate system!

Like I said, its a process. You learn as you go. But don't delay. Better late than never.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Wow Gifty. I thought I was the only one who stored fat drippings in the freezer. Glad I`m not the only one.


I pour any fats (bacon grease, oils from meats, etc.) into a soup or black bean can until a solid mass, then toss.

See, we are alike in lots of things!

The main thing in our freezer is lots of bird seed.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

galinipper said:


> gold will be the means of purchase, but silver will most likely be used for small purchases. If you have beef cattle,goat, lamb, chickens, geese etc. etc, be prepared with hay, feed, straw and antibiotics. If you have horses, buggies, sled, farm implements for planting, keep your horses trained so if you have to use for transportation or planting / harvesting you and they are road and field worthy. In a perfect world your animals are safe in any grazing land, but in very hard times you need to move them to a more secluded grazing area, people will steal them, if that is not available be perpared to protect them.
> www.thrive.com , readystore.com are a couple sites I buy from. powdered eggs, powdered milk, this will sound crazy but I bought powdered applesauce and it's good. I think it was KC that gave excellent advice on ammo, guns and bulk foods.
> Communication is another territory that is most important. There are most likely groups of people in your area that are doing the same thing that can help you also.
> good morning ladies and gentleman, hope all is well and spirits are high.


Don't forget food for your pets!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow Gifty. I thought I was the only one who stored fat drippings in the freezer. Glad I`m not the only one.


I didn't know you could store fat in the freezer. Never thought about it. I like the idea, because we seldom have bacon and there's nothing better for frying eggs. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We do know better. Yet, I'm derelict in not preparing. I need to get this stuff and stored.


Auctions and antique stores are good places to buy kerosene lamps, cast iron and other survival equipment. The old things were often built better than new tools. If you see cast iron that looks gunked up with too much built up seasoning, don't reject it. It is easily brought back to new. Put it in a self-cleaning oven. Put foil on the lower rack. Turn the skillet or pot upside down and clean your pot at the same time you clean your oven. It should come out like new. Then rub it all over with vegetable oil and put it in a 375 degree oven for an hour. It is now seasoned for use. Griswold cast iron is great. I highly recommend that brand even though it is no longer made. It has a fine internal finish. The nice thing about cast iron is that it is easy to clean. Some say you only need to wipe it out, but I quickly wash mine. I can't stand the idea of food residue.

I garden because that allows me access to fresh produce, and you are right, it will disappear from stores quickly if there are disruptions in shipping or due to manpower failures. I recommend dried beans, rice and pasta storage. Rice is going up in cost rapidly, and if food supplies get restricted, we might not have access to even those basic staples. Freezing and a generator may be your best option. I just like canned tomatoes and green beans better than frozen. Corn and peas are better, I think, frozen. I buy heritage brands of seeds and plants when I can. That way, I can easily save and dry seeds for use from year-to-year. You just collect the seeds when cutting up a prime specimen, rinse seeds with water, lay on a paper towel, turning daily for 3-4 days. You have seeds for the following year. Hybrid specimens are not useful as they are usually sterile or produce poor plants when planted.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I pour any fats (bacon grease, oils from meats, etc.) into a soup or black bean can until a solid mass, then toss.
> 
> See, we are alike in lots of things!
> 
> The main thing in our freezer is lots of bird seed.


I used a rinsed out green bean can because if was exactly 2 cups. I baked a load of beef fat we got from our butcher last year. Then I froze the drippings and made pastry with it on Saturday. I made Cornish pasties which I took over to our friends next door to try as they never had them before. They described it as a beef and vegetable stew wrapped in a biscuit!! LOL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Don't forget food for your pets!


Right Nebraska, and hopefully they will share if needed. :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> gold will be the means of purchase, but silver will most likely be used for small purchases. If you have beef cattle,goat, lamb, chickens, geese etc. etc, be prepared with hay, feed, straw and antibiotics. If you have horses, buggies, sled, farm implements for planting, keep your horses trained so if you have to use for transportation or planting / harvesting you and they are road and field worthy. In a perfect world your animals are safe in any grazing land, but in very hard times you need to move them to a more secluded grazing area, people will steal them, if that is not available be perpared to protect them.
> www.thrive.com , readystore.com are a couple sites I buy from. powdered eggs, powdered milk, this will sound crazy but I bought powdered applesauce and it's good. I think it was KC that gave excellent advice on ammo, guns and bulk foods.
> Communication is another territory that is most important. There are most likely groups of people in your area that are doing the same thing that can help you also.
> good morning ladies and gentleman, hope all is well and spirits are high.


Thanks Gali. I'm amazed at how so many are prepared. I'm really not and now realize that I need to prepare. I spoke to my hubby about this last night and he already rolled his eyes and thinks it is paranoia driven. I can still do as I believe.

I'm wondering too about buying/storing gold. Who would have anything to sell or accept metal money? Also, I'm wary of who to buy from. Gold has always been very volatile and our financial advisor has discouraged us several times in the past from buying it as well as my family members.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey ya, Wombat! Great to hear from you too. I'll never be able to catch up, so I'm putting my foot down ...... here .... and will start moving forward from this point.
> 
> Glad you joined the fine folks on this thread.
> 
> ...


Well that's no fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry KPG, I just couldn't resist --- welcome back to our live wire


Thanks WCK. I get to say zzzzzzzit. No Bonnie I don't mean a pimple.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know you could store fat in the freezer. Never thought about it. I like the idea, because we seldom have bacon and there's nothing better for frying eggs. Thanks for the tip!


Hi Bonnie! I cannot stand having a drippings container in sight. Plus, what to do with hot grease? I've always stored in a recycled can (soup/beans, etc.) and you can pour immediately in its liquid hot state into the can and put into the freezer. Out of sight and mind; works for me!

Hubby loves it as well. His family always stored fat in a visible place; that is gross to me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Knit Crazy:
> 
> I'm pleased that finally a select committee will be formed re Benghazi. It is about time the truth is forced into the light.
> 
> ...


It will get a little better if Republicans take control of the Senate. The select committees will become bipartisan or at least bicameral. Holder announced his intention to resign. Good riddance to bad rubbish. Until Obama is gone, no legislation will pass, but Reid's obstruction to truth seeking and his lying will be limited. He needs to be sent back to Nevada as a private citizen at the next election, but Nevada is fairly liberal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Almost to 'normal' levels but don't think that grass will be cut anytime soon at the shoreline, toooo wet.
> 
> Still working on a shawl that I am not enjoying, but that is okay, I am on the homestretch. Did finish a cotton cowl. Not too much spinning, too much buying of fiber. <shaking head> too many festivals to control myself.
> 
> Did work on getting my winter clothes put away and the Spring/Summer ones out this weekend. Am going to try to get into the flowerbeds this week and maybe stick in a few annuals. They are protected by the house. They will probably die, but one can hope since we will be close to 80 this weekend.


How do you store all of your yarn?
Good luck with the annuals. I bought a lot of annuls too . Have to get them planted in pots. It is starting to get up in the 80's here too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We've also bought two generators. I've got a chest freezer full of meat (I stocked up when they said meat was going to go sky high) and two refrigerators whose freezers are full of meat. Think also about how you will cook if the utilities aren't working, propane, charcoal etc...
> 
> Think about flashlights, batteries, candles and matches. First aid supplies, Advil, Tylenol, medications etc... Reusable feminine hygiene items, toilet paper. If you're of child bearing age or someone in your family is, fabric to make diapers etc...
> 
> ...


I have learned so much in the last few hours! I'm so glad I asked. The Denim gang is awesome.

Pearl Power!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Auctions and antique stores are good places to buy kerosene lamps, cast iron and other survival equipment. The old things were often built better than new tools. If you see cast iron that looks gunked up with too much built up seasoning, don't reject it. It is easily brought back to new. Put it in a self-cleaning oven. Put foil on the lower rack. Turn the skillet or pot upside down and clean your pot at the same time you clean your oven. It should come out like new. Then rub it all over with vegetable oil and put it in a 375 degree oven for an hour. It is now seasoned for use. Griswold cast iron is great. I highly recommend that brand even though it is no longer made. It has a fine internal finish. The nice thing about cast iron is that it is easy to clean. Some say you only need to wipe it out, but I quickly wash mine. I can't stand the idea of food residue.
> 
> I garden because that allows me access to fresh produce, and you are right, it will disappear from stores quickly if there are disruptions in shipping or due to manpower failures. I recommend dried beans, rice and pasta storage. Rice is going up in cost rapidly, and if food supplies get restricted, we might not have access to even those basic staples. Freezing and a generator may be your best option. I just like canned tomatoes and green beans better than frozen. Corn and peas are better, I think, frozen. I buy heritage brands of seeds and plants when I can. That way, I can easily save and dry seeds for use from year-to-year. You just collect the seeds when cutting up a prime specimen, rinse seeds with water, lay on a paper towel, turning daily for 3-4 days. You have seeds for the following year. Hybrid specimens are not useful as they are usually sterile or produce poor plants when planted.


Now I'm getting depressed. I need to move next door to you to learn all about gardening. I grow flowers; what an idiot. I wanted to try some tomatoes and peppers amongst my flowers this year for fun! Can you imagine; I'm afraid to have too many veggies that I cannot use.

Sigh ...

At least I have a nice cast iron skillet I bought at Cracker Barrel.

One thing checked off the list.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well that's no fun.


Hey, ya, CB! You know we always have fun; cannot help it - it just comes naturally!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gali. I'm amazed at how so many are prepared. I'm really not and now realize that I need to prepare. I spoke to my hubby about this last night and he already rolled his eyes and thinks it is paranoia driven. I can still do as I believe.
> 
> I'm wondering too about buying/storing gold. Who would have anything to sell or accept metal money? Also, I'm wary of who to buy from. Gold has always been very volatile and our financial advisor has discouraged us several times in the past from buying it as well as my family members.


I feel safe with gold and silver, if a loved one or myself needed surgery, medications or a critical service that could not be bartered for I believe G & S would come into play.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It will get a little better if Republicans take control of the Senate. The select committees will become bipartisan or at least bicameral. Holder announced his intention to resign. Good riddance to bad rubbish. Until Obama is gone, no legislation will pass, but Reid's obstruction to truth seeking and his lying will be limited. He needs to be sent back to Nevada as a private citizen at the next election, but Nevada is fairly liberal.


WHAT!!!!!! I have not heard Holder intends to resign. I read on this thread that Carney was too. I guess I've been living under a rock this past month. I didn't hear either news story - big ones too!

Holder, Obama, Reid - all need a new place and title.

I have hope now for a change.

BTW: A long time ago my DH's Pastor came to our area and prayed over us and laid hands on me. The Pastor had never met me before and told me he received the Word and I was to be called "HOPE." I believe in the words of and from God, so HOPE is my adopted name ever since. I have a HOPE metal sign in our laundry room, I have patterns to create wall hangings and give HOPE (according to my family and friends) to those I encounter.

I HOPE I do the same here.

You just gave some to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I feel safe with gold and silver, if a loved one or myself needed surgery, medications or a critical service that could not be bartered for I believe G & S would come into play.


How or where do you buy it? I've thought about it and have asked around at bit but have learned many get burned and don't get what they've bargained/paid for.

How do you know a good coin/bar from a bad. Also, do you store actual metal or certificates? The certs won't do us any good in a crisis, I would think.

We have a house safe, but no precious metals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK. I get to say zzzzzzzit. No Bonnie I don't mean a pimple.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> WBno more, How are you doing. Been thinking a lot about you. Sorry some people are so angry and mean towards you.
> 
> But You are a true lady, I enjoy your post.


Thanks Yarnie, you are very sweet. I've kept up to date with you all so I'm well informed. So many of your posts are funny and I get a real laugh reading them so thank you for that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It will get a little better if Republicans take control of the Senate. The select committees will become bipartisan or at least bicameral. Holder announced his intention to resign. Good riddance to bad rubbish. Until Obama is gone, no legislation will pass, but Reid's obstruction to truth seeking and his lying will be limited. He needs to be sent back to Nevada as a private citizen at the next election, but Nevada is fairly liberal.


Holder's resigning - probably doesn't want to answer any questions or suffer any consequences. He shouldn't get away with Fast and Furious. Disgusting how they have used and abused their power.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> G`day Womby!!!
> Next to Brit soaps, Australian soaps are my 2nd fave. I`ve been catching up on Neighbours this evening while knitting


Hi WendyBee! Thank you for your welcome. Do you know that we don't get Neighbours re-runs anymore? Have to make do with Home and Away. Not nearly as good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you store all of your yarn?
> Good luck with the annuals. I bought a lot of annuls too . Have to get them planted in pots. It is starting to get up in the 80's here too.


80's here, too. Too hot! Thank goodness the mornings are still cool.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks Yarnie, you are very sweet. I've kept up to date with you all so I'm well informed. So many of your posts are funny and I get a real laugh reading them so thank you for that!


Hi Wombat. I think it is night for you and mid morning for us.

You're spot on; Yarnie is a stitch. A dropped one, but at least one the Denim gang picked up.

So glad to see you here. How's things for you?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I know Mormons do. My DS2 had a friend who was from a Mormon family. Mom had food storage at the top of her chore list. I think they recommend that members begin gathering food for 3 months first. Then, it builds from there.
> 
> I also have always had a "feeling" that I might need to survive in hard times. I read most of the Foxfire books of Appalachian historical research. If you have those books, any skill needed for recreating the pioneer life of our forbears is shown.
> 
> I have always thought that if you know how to cook outdoors, set up a water station for washing, and how to dig a latrine, you would be in good shape. I haven't camped rough for many years, but I know how. I was a Girl Scout leader for many years and went to every training they had. I can build an oven from a box and aluminum foil, have a cast iron Spider pot and all sizes of cast iron skillets for cooking in coals, a large cowboy coffee pot and a copper boiler for washing clothes. I prefer a nice motel, but if we have to head for the hills as the Bible says we will in what I think hints of a chemical or radiation attack, I could go and survive off the land. I think the hint of this type of attack is the statement that woe will come to pregnant women in those times. That is scary.


Can you share the title of the books?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WHAT!!!!!! I have not heard Holder intends to resign. I read on this thread that Carney was too. I guess I've been living under a rock this past month. I didn't hear either news story - big ones too!
> 
> Holder, Obama, Reid - all need a new place and title.
> 
> ...


Yes - a new place and title. Any suggestions? How about a place with bars, and I don't mean drinking establishments.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Holder's resigning - probably doesn't want to answer any questions or suffer any consequences. He shouldn't get away with Fast and Furious. Disgusting how they have used and abused their power.


I'm flabbergasted at this news that I missed. I need to check this thread more to know what is going on around me.

Nice timing on his part, I suppose. Great news in my opinion; he should have been fired long ago IMO.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hello to you too, Wombatnomore!


I've found your posts very informative and interesting Nebraska. You certainly know your stuff!

The political doings in Australia are quite interesting at the moment and I'll describe what's happening a bit later.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have learned so much in the last few hours! I'm so glad I asked. The Denim gang is awesome.
> 
> Pearl Power!!!!!


Just take baby steps kpg, you'll arrive. A friend was amazed at the process and I told them for each person in the family to first get a backpack and fill it with enough to survive for 3 or 4 days, lets say if a tornado took your home or a flood, the grid went down. If you get a sense of preparedness and believe you and family would benefit, prepare for a month and so on and so on. 
But somethings no one would survive nor would they want to. I never lose that thought, and I'm prepared for that also.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gali. I'm amazed at how so many are prepared. I'm really not and now realize that I need to prepare. I spoke to my hubby about this last night and he already rolled his eyes and thinks it is paranoia driven. I can still do as I believe.
> 
> I'm wondering too about buying/storing gold. Who would have anything to sell or accept metal money? Also, I'm wary of who to buy from. Gold has always been very volatile and our financial advisor has discouraged us several times in the past from buying it as well as my family members.


My hubby reacted the same way at first. I started showing him articles about the economy and the dollar specifically. It really didn't take him long to realize that there was a problem. He started setting up family nights to practice skills. The men practiced different ways to start a fire, how to use a knife, tie knots, ham radios etc and us women learned to make our own detergent, wash clothes with a bucket and a plunger. We even ground wheat and made bread from scratch, using only dried goods. I learned how to dehydrate eggs and milk from a Mormon prepping site. I do some canning but the jars are heavy and take up a lot of space. My husband keeps an inventory and tracks what we have and what we need. The other day he came home with a box of individually wrapped plastic silverware. Someone was going to throw it away and he recognized its value and asked for it. I had to laugh, a year ago, he would have made fun of me for doing the same thing. He travels a lot for his job and is saving all of the little shampoos, soaps etc from the hotels. Good barter items and we have a five gallon bucket full. He's also saving little packets of taco sauce, BBQ sauce, ketchup and mustard that he doesn't use, instead of throwing them away. I think that's a bit much, but who knows? We may be glad he did. Waste not, want not!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - a new place and title. Any suggestions? How about a place with bars, and I don't mean drinking establishments.


I've heard the place Obama promised to close on his first day in office has openings. Holder could check that place out. Obama failed to close it, as he hasn't kept *any* of his promises, so there is some justice for Holder there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> gold will be the means of purchase, but silver will most likely be used for small purchases. If you have beef cattle,goat, lamb, chickens, geese etc. etc, be prepared with hay, feed, straw and antibiotics. If you have horses, buggies, sled, farm implements for planting, keep your horses trained so if you have to use for transportation or planting / harvesting you and they are road and field worthy. In a perfect world your animals are safe in any grazing land, but in very hard times you need to move them to a more secluded grazing area, people will steal them, if that is not available be perpared to protect them.
> www.thrive.com , readystore.com are a couple sites I buy from. powdered eggs, powdered milk, this will sound crazy but I bought powdered applesauce and it's good. I think it was KC that gave excellent advice on ammo, guns and bulk foods.
> Communication is another territory that is most important. There are most likely groups of people in your area that are doing the same thing that can help you also.
> good morning ladies and gentleman, hope all is well and spirits are high.


Antibiotics... that will be our downfall if we don't stop using them as much. Plus, the meat I want to eat do not have antibiotics in them...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome back, Wombatnomore!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm flabbergasted at this news that I missed. I need to check this thread more to know what is going on around me.
> 
> Nice timing on his part, I suppose. Great news in my opinion; he should have been fired long ago IMO.


I missed it too. I had heard Jay Carney was resigning a couple of months ago and he is still here. :hunf:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Wombat. I think it is night for you and mid morning for us.
> 
> You're spot on; Yarnie is a stitch. A dropped one, but at least one the Denim gang picked up.
> 
> So glad to see you here. How's things for you?


Hi KPG, that was so funny, what would Yarnie think about that?

Look I'm good. It's 0100 am here and I'm just not tired so I thought I'd check in to see what you're all up to! Made dinner for friends last night (at their home). Both work full-time and they've got three little ones under the age of five! Anyway, made a lamb curry and rice and Dad is Sri Lankan and of course I did it the cheats way using curry paste and blow me down, he really liked it! Hope he wasn't being polite.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Just take baby steps kpg, you'll arrive. A friend was amazed at the process and I told them for each person in the family to first get a backpack and fill it with enough to survive for 3 or 4 days, lets say if a tornado took your home or a flood, the grid went down. If you get a sense of preparedness and believe you and family would benefit, prepare for a month and so on and so on.
> But somethings no one would survive nor would they want to. I never lose that thought, and I'm prepared for that also.


Great advice; I love my peeps here; so genuine and caring.

I think I should plan a trip to visit each and everyone; write a books about everyone's stories and experiences, and we'll all survive with love and laughter, rice and beans!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How or where do you buy it? I've thought about it and have asked around at bit but have learned many get burned and don't get what they've bargained/paid for.
> 
> How do you know a good coin/bar from a bad. Also, do you store actual metal or certificates? The certs won't do us any good in a crisis, I would think.
> 
> We have a house safe, but no precious metals.


We talked with the owner of the jewelry store that we have bought jewelry from for years. He educated us and we bought thru him.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> gold will be the means of purchase, but silver will most likely be used for small purchases. If you have beef cattle,goat, lamb, chickens, geese etc. etc, be prepared with hay, feed, straw and antibiotics. If you have horses, buggies, sled, farm implements for planting, keep your horses trained so if you have to use for transportation or planting / harvesting you and they are road and field worthy. In a perfect world your animals are safe in any grazing land, but in very hard times you need to move them to a more secluded grazing area, people will steal them, if that is not available be perpared to protect them.
> www.thrive.com , readystore.com are a couple sites I buy from. powdered eggs, powdered milk, this will sound crazy but I bought powdered applesauce and it's good. I think it was KC that gave excellent advice on ammo, guns and bulk foods.
> Communication is another territory that is most important. There are most likely groups of people in your area that are doing the same thing that can help you also.
> good morning ladies and gentleman, hope all is well and spirits are high.


My SIL has a neighbor, Ellen, raising lambs, chickens, ducks, and a horse. Ellen buys some dried food from a Mormon co-op near Indy. You might want to contact a Mormon church to ask if they have a local co-op in your area. I think it is a good source for non-GMO flour and dried foods. I would like to have chickens, but I travel enough that I'd have trouble taking care of them. But at least I know the neighbor might be a good source to build a flock if I needed to start.

Beef is going up in price as is pork. Talked to a family member after church who raises beef and doesn't treat it with antibiotics and hormones. I have thought of buying a half splitting it into thirds and gifting it to my kids who have freezers. My older son hunts and doesn't lack for meat or poultry, but the other two buy theirs from the store. The DD2 in CA lives too far away to help in that way.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi WB, welcome to our thread where we treat each other with respect. We do try to stay away from the other side, but I fail sometimes.
> 
> Today is our primary so I'll exercise my right to vote. Republican all the way! I have made the selections so will vote after dental appt.


Hi Janeway, I feel very welcome and thank you. Love your avatar, so bright and cheerful. Is the primary for mid-term elections? (Please forgive my ignorance although I have learned quite a bit reading the various threads).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My hubby reacted the same way at first. I started showing him articles about the economy and the dollar specifically. It really didn't take him long to realize that there was a problem. He started setting up family nights to practice skills. The men practiced different ways to start a fire, how to use a knife, tie knots, ham radios etc and us women learned to make our own detergent, wash clothes with a bucket and a plunger. We even ground wheat and made bread from scratch, using only dried goods. I learned how to dehydrate eggs and milk from a Mormon prepping site. I do some canning but the jars are heavy and take up a lot of space. My husband keeps an inventory and tracks what we have and what we need. The other day he came home with a box of individually wrapped plastic silverware. Someone was going to throw it away and he recognized its value and asked for it. I had to laugh, a year ago, he would have made fun of me for doing the same thing. He travels a lot for his job and is saving all of the little shampoos, soaps etc from the hotels. Good barter items and we have a five gallon bucket full. He's also saving little packets of taco sauce, BBQ sauce, ketchup and mustard that he doesn't use, instead of throwing them away. I think that's a bit much, but who knows? We may be glad he did. Waste not, want not!


I'm such a girl; I purge all that stuff. Cannot stand all the clutter. My sister collects the hotel gifts and those condiment packages from restaurants (we and our families dine out a lot) and my sister puts them in my frig or house; I get so upset and throw everything out. I need to change my brain and get smart.

I have lots of candles, flashlights and batteries and non-digital radios. One iron skillet that is so heavy I have a hard time lifting.

I guess I've relied on comforts and quality for too long. I need to think "survival" mode.

This conversation has been highly effective for me. Thank you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It will get a little better if Republicans take control of the Senate. The select committees will become bipartisan or at least bicameral. Holder announced his intention to resign. Good riddance to bad rubbish. Until Obama is gone, no legislation will pass, but Reid's obstruction to truth seeking and his lying will be limited. He needs to be sent back to Nevada as a private citizen at the next election, but Nevada is fairly liberal.


I just googled holder resigning. He made a comment in February that suggested he was going to resign this year but the justice dept says no! He's not!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed it too. I had heard Jay Carney was resigning a couple of months ago and he is still here. :hunf:


Where are you hearing this news? I didn't hear on either man AND both are still in their positions.

I cannot imagine how Carney can step to the mic and lie day after day. Where is that man's soul?

Same with most of them ....

Sounds to me the heat is turning up so they all want to bail before they get prison sentences. They can run but cannot hide. Hillary too, how does she think she won't have to answer for what she did/didn't do re Benghazi since she wants to be President.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My maternal grandmother (again first generation American) had been a nun at one time. The convent burnt down and they were sent home pending reassignment. During that time time she was in her sister's wedding and met my grandpa. She never went back. She should have. She was not a nice person. Lol!
> 
> Then there is the story of my uncle and his kidnapping of my aunt on the day of her marriage to someone else. I love that one.


Love your tales, Thumper. What a book the history of our ancestors would make!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Welcome back, Wombatnomore!


Hello and thank you bonbf3! (can I call you bon?). Your avatar is lovely too. I'm ashamed to admit it but I cannot for the life of me post a picture from another site to this site or from my camera!!! Only the link appears - what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Just take baby steps kpg, you'll arrive. A friend was amazed at the process and I told them for each person in the family to first get a backpack and fill it with enough to survive for 3 or 4 days, lets say if a tornado took your home or a flood, the grid went down. If you get a sense of preparedness and believe you and family would benefit, prepare for a month and so on and so on.
> But somethings no one would survive nor would they want to. I never lose that thought, and I'm prepared for that also.


Yup! We've got bug out bags too. My hubby keeps his in his car as a get home bag because he travels a lot. Mines in my car too but I have a stroller to push mine in. I've back issues and can't carry that much weight. I'm hoping that by the time the stroller gives out, it won't be as heavy because I will have used up stuff. Haha!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi KPG, that was so funny, what would Yarnie think about that?
> 
> Look I'm good. It's 0100 am here and I'm just not tired so I thought I'd check in to see what you're all up to! Made dinner for friends last night (at their home). Both work full-time and they've got three little ones under the age of five! Anyway, made a lamb curry and rice and Dad is Sri Lankan and of course I did it the cheats way using curry paste and blow me down, he really liked it! Hope he wasn't being polite.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Love talking to you! I'm learning so many new phrases and ways to speak.

Yarnie and I have a love/hate relationship. I love her and she hates me.

....... kidding, you couldn't force a piece of DK yarn between us; we are fast and tight friends. I feel that way about lots of those on this thread.

Curry - love it! I don't care for hot curry, but love what I call Irish or Japanese curry. I love curry sauce on veggies served on rice. One of my favorite treats. I use blocks of Japanese curry; cooked with broccoli, carrots, onions, chicken or shrimp, cauliflower, zucchini. When water is added to the block of curry it creates a thick sauce. It that the same as curry paste?

I don't prepare lamb; have eaten it prepared for me and enjoyed it. When you are next not tired, please make me one of your special dishes.

I can be pointed with my critique or gentle or lie. Your choice. Is that "blow me down?"


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Can you share the title of the books?


I read many that I got from the library in the 70's. I have one, Foxfire 2, that has ghost stories, Spring wild plant foods, spinning and weaving, midwifing, burial customs, corn shuckin's, wagon making, and other topics. Basically, the effort to record this information began as a school project. Students went into the Appalachian hills to interview older Americans living simply. They put the information into a magazine first, then published books through Anchor Press/Doubleday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where are you hearing this news? I didn't hear on either man AND both are still in their positions.
> 
> I cannot imagine how Carney can step to the mic and lie day after day. Where is that man's soul?
> 
> ...


I hope justice catches up with them soon. I can't wait for it to come. Not soon enough for me.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm such a girl; I purge all that stuff. Cannot stand all the clutter. My sister collects the hotel gifts and those condiment packages from restaurants (we and our families dine out a lot) and my sister puts them in my frig or house; I get so upset and throw everything out. I need to change my brain and get smart.
> 
> I have lots of candles, flashlights and batteries and non-digital radios. One iron skillet that is so heavy I have a hard time lifting.
> 
> ...


Those little packages don't need to be refrigerated and can be tucked away on shelves in the basement. My mother was a hoarder so I was the opposite! I threw away or donated everything. I've had to change my way of thinking but I can still be neat, tidy and organized. My soul yearns for simplicity and order.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I just googled holder resigning. He made a comment in February that suggested he was going to resign this year but the justice dept says no! He's not!


I saw something last week where he says he has health problems and won't stay much longer. Maybe it is all propaganda to stop being asked to justify his actions?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> We talked with the owner of the jewelry store that we have bought jewelry from for years. He educated us and we bought thru him.


Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I just googled holder resigning. He made a comment in February that suggested he was going to resign this year but the justice dept says no! He's not!


Great, hopes dashed -------


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope justice catches up with them soon. I can't wait for it to come. Not soon enough for me.


I would like to see them all running from the Oval Office with their tails between their legs.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Love talking to you! I'm learning so many new phrases and ways to speak.
> 
> Yarnie and I have a love/hate relationship. I love her and she hates me.
> 
> ...


Spot on KPG! Similar to 'well I'll be a monkey's uncle'

I used a curry paste out of a jar  and you simply slap a couple of huge tablespoons of it in the pan and add some water, tomato's, onions and any other veg of your choice (this is after you've seared the lamb) and then throw in the lamb and simmer for about 30 minutes. Makes the lamb so tender, literally melts in your mouth!

Your dishes sound delicious and yes, I'll cook for you any time!

My Sri Lankan friend is such a gentleman but I hope he really did like it. He polished off a decent serve so fingers crossed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Love your tales, Thumper. What a book the history of our ancestors would make!


I love your rose avatar Jokim.

I need to change to a pretty flower now too. I promised I'd use my hair avatar to my stylist, but I have used it and now need to change my avatar in the spirit of beautiful flowers.

So take that - hair! Off to search my garden photos.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw something last week where he says he has health problems and won't stay much longer. Maybe it is all propaganda to stop being asked to justify his actions?


He probably has the Bengazi, fast and furious and IRS Flu. Hillary had the Bengazi flu for about 3 weeks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello and thank you bonbf3! (can I call you bon?). Your avatar is lovely too. I'm ashamed to admit it but I cannot for the life of me post a picture from another site to this site or from my camera!!! Only the link appears - what am I doing wrong?


Wombat - do you want to post an avatar or image within the text area? I can send you some instructions. I have to log off and get some work done, but will be happy to assist.

Talk soon!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I read many that I got from the library in the 70's. I have one, Foxfire 2, that has ghost stories, Spring wild plant foods, spinning and weaving, midwifing, burial customs, corn shuckin's, wagon making, and other topics. Basically, the effort to record this information began as a school project. Students went into the Appalachian hills to interview older Americans living simply. They put the information into a magazine first, then published books through Anchor Press/Doubleday.


I've got two books by Robert Wayne Atkins. He calls himself Grandpappy. One is called "How to Survive and Thrive During Hard Times". It has EVERYTHING you need to know. And I mean EVERYTHING! I also have his book called " Grandpappy's Recipes for Hard Times". It tells how to make food with very few ingredients. I highly recommend these. I also have books identifying edible plants and weeds and books on herbal remedies. Like I said, its a process. But start with food and water.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw something last week where he says he has health problems and won't stay much longer. Maybe it is all propaganda to stop being asked to justify his actions?


Oh! I hope you're right!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yup! We've got bug out bags too. My hubby keeps his in his car as a get home bag because he travels a lot. Mines in my car too but I have a stroller to push mine in. I've back issues and can't carry that much weight. I'm hoping that by the time the stroller gives out, it won't be as heavy because I will have used up stuff. Haha!


Sounds like you could use a shopping cart, you are one prepared gal!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Sounds like you could use a shopping cart from, you are one prepared gal!


Yeah, that might be harder to handle than an umbrella stroller. LOL!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

KPG, don't feel bad about not gardening. I don't do veggies either. But that doesn't mean that I don't have a collection of seed packets so that I can grow them should I need to.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yeah, that might be harder to handle than an umbrella stroller. LOL!


ROFL I am picturing it now...is it pink!!!!!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wombat - do you want to post an avatar or image within the text area? I can send you some instructions. I have to log off and get some work done, but will be happy to assist.
> 
> Talk soon!


Thanks KPG, that would be great!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Those little packages don't need to be refrigerated and can be tucked away on shelves in the basement. My mother was a hoarder so I was the opposite! I threw away or donated everything. I've had to change my way of thinking but I can still be neat, tidy and organized. My soul yearns for simplicity and order.


I helped close the estate of my husband's grandmother. She had years of tuna, canned vegetables, powdered goods, fabric, craft stuff,clothing, etc., stored. Of course, she suffered through the Great Depression so her generation and decades to follow all did that somewhat. Yet, my husband's family are hoarders too.

We threw everything out of the grandmothers as it was all so out-of-date and not safe or useful. Some of the stuff we salvaged and gave to the local community thrift shops with the hopes of helping someone.

I've read the book _Aftershock_ about the American economy and fall of the Dollar. I need to put in practice all I've learned.

Again, thanks to everyone, for your practical and knowledgeable suggestions and advice.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> ROFL I am picturing it now...is it pink!!!!!!


With a 'Hello Kitty' printed on it...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I would like to see them all running from the Oval Office with their tails between their legs.


I hope they take their forked tongues with them when they go too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Spot on KPG! Similar to 'well I'll be a monkey's uncle'
> 
> I used a curry paste out of a jar  and you simply slap a couple of huge tablespoons of it in the pan and add some water, tomato's, onions and any other veg of your choice (this is after you've seared the lamb) and then throw in the lamb and simmer for about 30 minutes. Makes the lamb so tender, literally melts in your mouth!
> 
> ...


Yep - he liked it! It sounds delish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hope they take their forked tongues with them when they go too.


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> My SIL has a neighbor, Ellen, raising lambs, chickens, ducks, and a horse. Ellen buys some dried food from a Mormon co-op near Indy. You might want to contact a Mormon church to ask if they have a local co-op in your area. I think it is a good source for non-GMO flour and dried foods. I would like to have chickens, but I travel enough that I'd have trouble taking care of them. But at least I know the neighbor might be a good source to build a flock if I needed to start.
> 
> Beef is going up in price as is pork. Talked to a family member after church who raises beef and doesn't treat it with antibiotics and hormones. I have thought of buying a half splitting it into thirds and gifting it to my kids who have freezers. My older son hunts and doesn't lack for meat or poultry, but the other two buy theirs from the store. The DD2 in CA lives too far away to help in that way.


Thank you, I will check for a Mormon co-op in my area. If not I can travel to Indy area, I am not to far away, I would rather travel to Indy for mormon dry good co-op than chicago area. I will put that on my to do list, appreciate all the great info and advice KC and other KP members.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> My SIL has a neighbor, Ellen, raising lambs, chickens, ducks, and a horse. Ellen buys some dried food from a Mormon co-op near Indy. You might want to contact a Mormon church to ask if they have a local co-op in your area. I think it is a good source for non-GMO flour and dried foods. I would like to have chickens, but I travel enough that I'd have trouble taking care of them. But at least I know the neighbor might be a good source to build a flock if I needed to start.
> 
> Beef is going up in price as is pork. Talked to a family member after church who raises beef and doesn't treat it with antibiotics and hormones. I have thought of buying a half splitting it into thirds and gifting it to my kids who have freezers. My older son hunts and doesn't lack for meat or poultry, but the other two buy theirs from the store. The DD2 in CA lives too far away to help in that way.


Thank you, I will check for a Mormon co-op in my area. If not I can travel to Indy area, I am not to far away, I would rather travel to Indy for mormon dry good co-op than chicago area. I will put that on my to do list, appreciate all the great info and advice KC and other KP members.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really ... we had planned to go in July. If we come your way, Sept would be a better time?
> 
> We like outdoor activities, warm weather and water sports. Yet, we love educational, relaxing and sightseeing too.
> 
> Thinking about Seattle, Victoria, Calgary, Banff, so many places.


There's always lots to see and do, but we don't have soft, sandy beaches - they're rocky with driftwood and shell, great for exploring. There is lots of boating and kayaking (Solo might join you with her kayak), but the Pacific is COLD, so there isn't a lot of water sports without a wet suit. There are lots of lakes and rivers for water sports though.

Cathedral Grove is an ancient rainforest with huge trees, just a short distance off the highway, but you feel like it's a mystical place. Tofino on the far west side has huge waves and fantastic during storm season (the lightening would really appeal to you XD


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> With a 'Hello Kitty' printed on it...


Way to funny for prime time Thumpy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> KPG, don't feel bad about not gardening. I don't do veggies either. But that doesn't mean that I don't have a collection of seed packets so that I can grow them should I need to.


It is embarrassing because my Dad grew up on a farm and was a farmer (well his Mom was). My grandmother was the best gardener and canning of veggies and fruits I've ever encountered.

I haven't canned a single thing and once tried some green peppers in a Topsy Turvy. The turkeys and squirrels got to the hanger so I had to surround it with a wire fencing to keep them away. Such a pain so I gave up.

Now I have a rock wall/raised flower planter created last year in which I planted flowers. This year I plan on trying a couple of tomato and pepper plants.

But only what I can use during the season, as I don't know how to can or freeze store anything.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> There's always lots to see and do, but we don't have soft, sandy beaches - they're rocky with driftwood and shell, great for exploring. There is lots of boating and kayaking (Solo might join you with her kayak), but the Pacific is COLD, so there isn't a lot of water sports without a wet suit. There are lots of lakes and rivers for water sports though.
> 
> Cathedral Grove is an ancient rainforest with huge trees, just a short distance off the highway, but you feel like it's a mystical place. Tofino on the far west side has huge waves and fantastic during storm season (the lightening would really appeal to you XD


Breath taking Kitty, beautiful beyond words. Thank You


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> There's always lots to see and do, but we don't have soft, sandy beaches - they're rocky with driftwood and shell, great for exploring. There is lots of boating and kayaking (Solo might join you with her kayak), but the Pacific is COLD, so there isn't a lot of water sports without a wet suit. There are lots of lakes and rivers for water sports though.
> 
> Cathedral Grove is an ancient rainforest with huge trees, just a short distance off the highway, but you feel like it's a mystical place. Tofino on the far west side has huge waves and fantastic during storm season (the lightening would really appeal to you XD


All sounded so sweet and wonderful until this: "(the lightening would really appeal to you XD."

You know this: I _create_ storms, I don't chase them. That is my power of the pen.

I like the sound of the Cathedral Grove - reminds me of the Redwood Forests in the USA.

I absolutely need to sign off and accomplish something. Chat later. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Got to get busy, my butt feel flat, talk later.
Gali


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Holder's resigning - probably doesn't want to answer any questions or suffer any consequences. He shouldn't get away with Fast and Furious. Disgusting how they have used and abused their power.


bonbf3
glad you are addressing the monstrous deeds of Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld/Rice. Holder has been examplary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Auctions and antique stores are good places to buy kerosene lamps, cast iron and other survival equipment. The old things were often built better than new tools. If you see cast iron that looks gunked up with too much built up seasoning, don't reject it. It is easily brought back to new. Put it in a self-cleaning oven. Put foil on the lower rack. Turn the skillet or pot upside down and clean your pot at the same time you clean your oven. It should come out like new. Then rub it all over with vegetable oil and put it in a 375 degree oven for an hour. It is now seasoned for use. Griswold cast iron is great. I highly recommend that brand even though it is no longer made. It has a fine internal finish. The nice thing about cast iron is that it is easy to clean. Some say you only need to wipe it out, but I quickly wash mine. I can't stand the idea of food residue.
> 
> I garden because that allows me access to fresh produce, and you are right, it will disappear from stores quickly if there are disruptions in shipping or due to manpower failures. I recommend dried beans, rice and pasta storage. Rice is going up in cost rapidly, and if food supplies get restricted, we might not have access to even those basic staples. Freezing and a generator may be your best option. I just like canned tomatoes and green beans better than frozen. Corn and peas are better, I think, frozen. I buy heritage brands of seeds and plants when I can. That way, I can easily save and dry seeds for use from year-to-year. You just collect the seeds when cutting up a prime specimen, rinse seeds with water, lay on a paper towel, turning daily for 3-4 days. You have seeds for the following year. Hybrid specimens are not useful as they are usually sterile or produce poor plants when planted.


Knitcrazy
Kerosene Lamps spell poison.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You mean more than 10. ;-) If you count all crafts.


Yes, you're right, CB. I did not count other crafts and hobbies and projects.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi WendyBee! Thank you for your welcome. Do you know that we don't get Neighbours re-runs anymore? Have to make do with Home and Away. Not nearly as good!


Check your PM Womby


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> use too make them all. Now just make Norwegian almond cake, and sandbakles. (not spelled right).
> 
> Did a beautiful cross stitch pattern of the Lord's prayer in Norwegian for my mom. Where I lived there was a cafe in a town not far where you could sit and listen to the farmers still talk the in the Norwegian language.


Speaking of Norwegian baking, there is a local bakery in our town that specializes in Kringles. They are similar to almond rings and delish.!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

We've travelled quite a bit and crossed the country several times (all but for Hawaii). My favorite states are in the west...especially Utah with the mountains in the north, Salt Lake, the canyons in the south and FourCorners...its all so varied and very beautiful. 

#1 is Zion, I could go there again and again. We went when you could still drive your own vehicle down...now you can only do that in the off season.

What a country...its a blessing to live here!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Janeway, I feel very welcome and thank you. Love your avatar, so bright and cheerful. Is the primary for mid-term elections? (Please forgive my ignorance although I have learned quite a bit reading the various threads).


I was in Australia - only Sydney - for a few days. So different and interesting. The bats in the preserve were incredible. We went to Christchurch after that and all around South Island New Zealand. What a trip. The flight was so long. I don't know how the plane stays up so long. If it "had a flat tire" and needed to "pull over" there would be no where to go. Fifteen hours from SF.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I read many that I got from the library in the 70's. I have one, Foxfire 2, that has ghost stories, Spring wild plant foods, spinning and weaving, midwifing, burial customs, corn shuckin's, wagon making, and other topics. Basically, the effort to record this information began as a school project. Students went into the Appalachian hills to interview older Americans living simply. They put the information into a magazine first, then published books through Anchor Press/Doubleday.


Thank you, KC.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Spot on KPG! Similar to 'well I'll be a monkey's uncle'
> 
> I used a curry paste out of a jar  and you simply slap a couple of huge tablespoons of it in the pan and add some water, tomato's, onions and any other veg of your choice (this is after you've seared the lamb) and then throw in the lamb and simmer for about 30 minutes. Makes the lamb so tender, literally melts in your mouth!
> 
> ...


Womby...I buy packs of Chinese curry in paste form at our local Walmart here. I divide the pack into 6 cubes, and I chop them into a shrimp flavour ramen noodles cup with frozen shrimp and water. Cooked in the microwave with extra frozen peas for about 5 minutes. They are to die for!! I buy a 6 pack of shrimp ramen noodles and I treat myself a few times a year.
Lamb is my fave meat, and hubby bought me a lamb shank for me to have on Mothers Day next Sunday. i`ve already frozen some mint I chopped up. Can`t wait til Sunday!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Spot on KPG! Similar to 'well I'll be a monkey's uncle'
> 
> I used a curry paste out of a jar  and you simply slap a couple of huge tablespoons of it in the pan and add some water, tomato's, onions and any other veg of your choice (this is after you've seared the lamb) and then throw in the lamb and simmer for about 30 minutes. Makes the lamb so tender, literally melts in your mouth!
> 
> ...


Hi Wombat...so good to see you! I'm loving your chats with Jane...especially the caked mascara...talk about a throwback memory!

I make a mean Thai curry...My DD lived there for a while and learned to cook Thai and she taught me and now I keep a lot of ingrediants in the house...the pastes, garam masala, lemongrass etc. Is that similar to Sri Lankan?

XOXO


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hi Wombat...so good to see you! I'm loving your chats with Jane...especially the caked mascara...talk about a throwback memory!
> 
> I make a mean Thai curry...My DD lived there for a while and learned to cook Thai and she taught me and now I keep a lot of ingrediants in the house...the pastes, garam masala, lemongrass etc. Is that similar to Sri Lankan?
> 
> XOXO


I would LOVE to learn how to cook Thai! Lucky you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Stay tuned folks...I have a great cream cheese recipe to put up later...loooooosing poweeeerrrrr...........


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Womby...this is where I watch the new Neighbours episodes http://tenplay.com.au/channel-eleven/neighbours/episodes


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey i am not bad for a Nor ski, I allowed to talk infact i talk to much and post to much ya know ,ville deg liksom to komme otover and matte a pokal of Kaffe sammen meg


♥?♥ :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to tell you another story about Matthew. He is going to be seven in a few weeks. My dd asked him what he wanted for his birthday. Without hesitation he said he was an electric guitar , microphone and a stage. LOL the stage is what cracked us up. If you knew him you would laugh too. He is so rotten! Must be all the cobra bites. Ha


My 7 yr old GD would be a good match for him. She loves to put on shows! w/her older sister in our living room. And, she gets upset if we're not watching. ;-) :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Lawrence Welk would go to Yankton, SD often. I am not sure if he was alone or with his band. He loved to drink. My grandfather didn't approve of over indulgence. The first few times, my grandfather warned him not to come to town and get drunk. Well, he came one time too many, so, Grandpa escorted him out of town and told him if he came back again, he would be thrown in jail! Needless to say, he never came back!


MIL loves LW! Should I burst her 'bubble' by telling her this story? Hmmm....


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What I read is they had money to buy what they needed. Money would pay for their needs.


yes for a while they they would have to eat their money, nobody left that works .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have lots of blackberry brambles but they don't ripen til Jul/Aug. Have to wear a glove on one hand because of the huge thorns, but the fruit is so good. I freeze them on a cookie sheet and then put them into freezer bags.


That's how I freeze blueberries. Blueberry pancakes in Jan.!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Antibiotics... that will be our downfall if we don't stop using them as much. Plus, the meat I want to eat do not have antibiotics in them...


Lovely flowers, Lukelucy.

I agree - drug-resistant bugs are quite a threat to us. I've noticed that every doctor we go to has been very careful about prescribing antibiotics. Some stores - Publix maybe? - sell antibiotic-free meat. It is catching on. They should get rid of the hormones, too. Watch 14-year olds play soccer this weekend, and some of them looked like grown men - well, college freshmen. It's affecting girls a lot, too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Do tell, Karverr. Below is an image from Tea Party rally, in case you couldn't tell.


She is in distress. Her country is going down the tubes and she wants to get it back. Smarten up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lovely flowers, Lukelucy.
> 
> I agree - drug-resistant bugs are quite a threat to us. I've noticed that every doctor we go to has been very careful about prescribing antibiotics. Some stores - Publix maybe? - sell antibiotic-free meat. It is catching on. They should get rid of the hormones, too. Watch 14-year olds play soccer this weekend, and some of them looked like grown men - well, college freshmen. It's affecting girls a lot, too.


The biggest cause of the problem with antibiotics is our food. A good farm raised animal never needs the stuff. Read The Omnivore's Dilemma. It is explained there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi KPG, that was so funny, what would Yarnie think about that?
> 
> Look I'm good. It's 0100 am here and I'm just not tired so I thought I'd check in to see what you're all up to! Made dinner for friends last night (at their home). Both work full-time and they've got three little ones under the age of five! Anyway, made a lamb curry and rice and Dad is Sri Lankan and of course I did it the cheats way using curry paste and blow me down, he really liked it! Hope he wasn't being polite.


That was very nice of you to make their dinner. We have kids in clusters in our family, too - makes cooking a real challenge sometimes. Especially if they're little ones!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I just googled holder resigning. He made a comment in February that suggested he was going to resign this year but the justice dept says no! He's not!


I was afraid it was too good to be true.

I read somewhere that he's 65. He looks younger - probably because he's never done an honest day's work.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Kitty,
> I take a grapefruit spoon and dig the dough out of the sliced bagel just leaving the outer crust, toast it and fill the cavity with homemade applebutter. I am making myself hungry......


That's a good idea, to get rid some of the 'dougheyness' of the bagel. I like the 'everything' bagel from Costco or BJ's, toasted and buttered.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello and thank you bonbf3! (can I call you bon?). Your avatar is lovely too. I'm ashamed to admit it but I cannot for the life of me post a picture from another site to this site or from my camera!!! Only the link appears - what am I doing wrong?


Yes, I love being called Bon. That's what my parents called me - and my husband does, too. And my KP friends.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> She is in distress. Her country is going down the tubes and she wants to get it back. Smarten up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was afraid it was too good to be true.
> 
> I read somewhere that he's 65. He looks younger - probably because he's never done an honest day's work.


 :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> MIL loves LW! Should I burst her 'bubble' by telling her this story? Hmmm....


Could prove to be interesting! Let me know what she says if you tell her!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

On FB:


"House Speaker John Boehner (R-OH) announced today that he has chosen Representative Trey Gowdy (R-SC) to serve as chairman of the select committee to investigate the 2012 attack in &#8234;#&#8206;Benghazi&#8236;, Libya."

Could this be the light at the end of this long, dark tunnel?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Dems/libs want to keep their unskilled/low skilled just where they are. It's about control. I agree that the MW jobs are entry level, but the Dems don't want their base to improve their positions in society.


You're absolutely right, Solo! :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That's how I freeze blueberries. Blueberry pancakes in Jan.!


DW makes blueberry pound cakes.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> She is in distress. Her country is going down the tubes and she wants to get it back. Smarten up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> She is in distress. Her country is going down the tubes and she wants to get it back. Smarten up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There is power in the Name of Jesus! Thankful you are back!♥


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> On FB:
> 
> "House Speaker John Boehner (R-OH) announced today that he has chosen Representative Trey Gowdy (R-SC) to serve as chairman of the select committee to investigate the 2012 attack in ‪#‎Benghazi‬, Libya."
> 
> Could this be the light at the end of this long, dark tunnel?


Well, they will have to muster the cajones to _do something_ when they get the truth. You know darned well that someone will fall on their sword in order to protect the incompetent boob in the WH.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know but she and vl were very nasty. Can't see admin allowing them back. We weren't the only ones they were nasty too.


They are both/all equally nasty.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You're absolutely right, Solo! :thumbup:


Yokim, that's one pretty rose you have there.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got all dressed up for church. Then found out all my grands over slept. I was not going by myself so was taking my clothes off. My oldest called and said he was going with me. Glad we went it was great. Message was the chains being broken in the Name of Jesus and the anchor holds. Good day and then to come back and see our friend back. Thank You Lord for hearing our prayers for KPG.


Yes, 
'This is the Day that the Lord has made, Let us be glad and rejoice in it!". 
Very apropos to KPG. Welcome back girlfriend! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-huh[/qu
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We really need this wonderful lady as our next Attorney General.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes,
> 'This is the Day that the Lord has made, Let us be glad and rejoice in it!".
> Very apropos to KPG. Welcome back girlfriend! :-D :thumbup:


Thank you Jokim. I've never been told I'm an anchor before and CB didn't really say it now, but I really like the thought of breaking free from the chains that bind, especially with this govt we have suffered in place presently. So, I'll take what is offered!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yeah - good choice Mr Speaker.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. please understand first of all I am not saying that you are wrong about storing up foods ect. I just have a different belief system. Please also know that I am not expecting anyone to believe as I do. But want to say how I feel about it too.

I am not worried about end times ect. I just go with what the Bible tells me. Now I know others on here do not believe as I do and I really am not trying to insult any one.

But you all know me by now and my Nor Ski mouth and post and don't shut up when I should. I am so afraid that I will offend someone. But please be patient with me.

When we went through 2000 and the world was to end. Well I did not worry, because God told me in his words only he knows when this world would end not even Jesus knew. When his word says 2000 years are but a day to him.

Not to worry about tomorrow as today has it's own worries.

Plus he did not promise me tomorrow, only today.

He said he knows every feather on a Sparrow and care's for it, then how much more he cares for me.

He said he never promise me a rose garden on this earth, but he promise to be with me to the end.

He promise he would supply all my needs.

I do not have to worry about storing or stocking up on anything . He is the one who will take care of my needs.

As those who read the Bible are seeing signs that were told in Revelation. We don't know when or if we will see it in our life times.

He also says in Revelations that Gold and silver will be worthless. That is why it is one of the reason's I do not worry about money or gold and silver. He will see to it as to what i need and don't need.
He ask that I do not store my treasures here on earth were they will rot and rust, but to store my treasures in heaven.

But I do feel that if those times come I will not need for a thing. In the time of Jesus they ate from the fields and did only have meat once in a while. There is more around us that some may not think about. There are wild berries, wild plants that can be eaten. Jaynes ancestors knew about that. They showed the pilgrim's how to grow corn. Where did those seeds come from?. There are nut and fruit trees, and have seen wheat growing in the wild.There is wild rice. As for warmth and fire most of us who belong to the girl scout or boy scout(Karverr) know how to do that. Karverr being the service I am sure you had survive training, and were taught how to eat off the land and not worry about food.

I am not saying that you should not have supplies if you live in an area where weather may effect you or you should not gather what you can as to your beliefs. It is only what I believe in. I may end up eating my words someday. But would rather trust the Lord to see me through. 
I hope I have not upset anyone for their beliefs, just wanted to say how I feel about it. Ya do know by now how I just have to get my Nor Ski point a view across.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty...do you like my new signature? Its in honour of you and my KP friends.
> ♥


That's a nice way to honor Gifty. How ever did you do it, Wendy? Perhaps others would like to copy you, if you are ok with it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. please understand first of all I am not saying that you are wrong about storing up foods ect. I just have a different belief system. Please also know that I am not expecting anyone to believe as I do. But want to say how I feel about it too.
> 
> I am not worried about end times ect. I just go with what the Bible tells me. Now I know others on here do not believe as I do and I really am not trying to insult any one.
> 
> ...


You have said how I've been living and believing beautifully. I guess that is why I haven't worried or done anything either. However, it is always wise to plan ahead and be prepared. We all have to choose what is correct for ourselves. I may just play both sides of the fence on this one! Yet, I know God is in charge and I will put my faith in The Word.

God wants us to think and act with forethought, authority and responsibility as well as rely on Him for His promises. I attempt to do all of the above.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, she is not in St. Louis but west of the city. Says she wants to give the children some sorta farm life.
> 
> We helped her plant some of her garden this AM. (I watched)! The tractor picture was of her digging up her garden. There are lots of roots & an over supply of rocks. She had it plowed then was using the box plow to rake up the roots. We put straw around the plants to hold the water & keep out weeds. (I watched)!
> 
> Hot here today of expected 87 degrees so I'm in the house! It's hard work watching all of that work! Haha


Sometimes, watching people work hard makes you tired, esp. after serving them sandwiches and lemonade.  :XD: :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We really need this wonderful lady as our next Attorney General.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Forgot to add also. Jayne will understand this. We all know how to fish or will learn how fast. You can make a hook,and find line and worms in the ground, or even make nets as they did in Jesus time. Our ancestry's started our with arrows and knifes and hunted and skin animals for clothes. They built huts out of trees and animal skins. We think that in modern times we need all the products we have been brought up with. But we can do it as they did.

You are right KPG some of the things that were said here today are good to do. grains ect to store up on, ect. 
But we can survive off the land. We all have brains, and when push comes to shove and we are hungry we can do it just like they have in the pass. If God wills it we will see it through if not it was meant to be.

I still will not worry about tomorrow. Just my thoughts as I said. 

If you read about the depression you see how they did come through, yes it was hard and some did not make it. But most did. 

I do worry about knives right now as been a killing spree with knives so am sure this will be the next thing the Left band wagon will go off on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not only for your hair. We love you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was spectacular. Also Bryce Canyon was something. And Moab Arches...
> Variegated yarn...yes!


How about the Painted Desert? That's very colorful, as are also so many other places in this country. It's not a bad idea for the yarn companies to investigate naming their color-ways after beautiful and colorful places in this country.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been to Venice, Stra and Cortina. If I go back I would do more research so I won't miss the important places I was within a block or two of. It was part of a 10 day bus tour of 4 countries.
> 
> My son liked Rome, except he was wearing shorts and he could not go to the Vatican with shorts. (1995).


Would love to visit Italy, someday. Rome especially, Naples, Amalfi coast, Lombardy,... I guess the entire country is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Admin for reuniting us with our much missed friend


Cute play on words, Wendy! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> It is rather funny. He didn't like Lawrence Welk, but made us watch it each week! One time we were watching and he grabbed a lady out of the audience to do the polka with him. Guess what happened? Her wig flew off out into the audience! My sister and I were amazed! We watched every week after that hoping something exciting would happen!


My MIL remembers seeing this episode. She chuckles every time we mention it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Have you guys been to Zion National Park? I have only been there when it rained...I have never seen so many waterfalls! It was breath taking! You can do a loop with Bryce and Arches.


Canyon de Chelly was very impressive so was Yosemite and Yellowstone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> DW makes blueberry pound cakes.


I love it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How about the Painted Desert? That's very colorful, as are also so many other places in this country. It's not a bad idea for the yarn companies to investigate naming their color-ways after beautiful and colorful places in this country.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> here's one for you it's called a bacon appetizer cresent
> ngredients Edit and Save
> 
> Original recipe makes 16 servingsChange Servings
> ...


Thanks, Karverr. Copied it and will make it. Nice appetizer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Welcome back KPG! It's good to see you! And hello to all of the Ladies and Gentleman on this thread!


Hello Wombatnomore. Welcome to our thread, feel free to visit us more often.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Do tell, Karverr. Below is an image from Tea Party rally, in case you couldn't tell.


Upside down flag = official signal of distress.

Smart Tea Partier. She knows what the upside down flag means, and she knows to use it because we're in distress.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot to add also. Jayne will understand this. We all know how to fish or will learn how fast. You can make a hook,and find line and worms in the ground, or even make nets as they did in Jesus time. Our ancestry's started our with arrows and knifes and hunted and skin animals for clothes. They built huts out of trees and animal skins. We think that in modern times we need all the products we have been brought up with. But we can do it as they did.
> 
> You are right KPG some of the things that were said here today are good to do. grains ect to store up on, ect.
> But we can survive off the land. We all have brains, and when push comes to shove and we are hungry we can do it just like they have in the pass. If God wills it we will see it through if not it was meant to be.
> ...


Yarnie, your post was very good - not offensive at all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My relative want what I have now... Disgusting. This person wants things handed to him.


There are no extremes in a morally bankrupt society. :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know you could store fat in the freezer. Never thought about it. I like the idea, because we seldom have bacon and there's nothing better for frying eggs. Thanks for the tip!


Welcome back, Bonnie! Missed you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> That's a nice way to honor Gifty. How ever did you do it, Wendy? Perhaps others would like to copy you, if you are ok with it?


It would indeed be an honour and a privilage if you or anyone else used my sig as your own Jokim.

Right click on my heart pic in my signature Jokim. Choose 'open image in new tab' and copy the web address from it. Go to 'my profile' at the top. Scroll down halfway til you see 'signature. Paste the pic url but type in [ img ] [ / img] (without spaces before and after the url) click update and you`re done
If you like I can PM you a screen shot of my signature to show you how I did it


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

galinipper said:


> ROFL I am picturing it now...is it pink!!!!!!


Nope! Its blue! I've only got grandSONS! No pink for me! Haha!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I helped close the estate of my husband's grandmother. She had years of tuna, canned vegetables, powdered goods, fabric, craft stuff,clothing, etc., stored. Of course, she suffered through the Great Depression so her generation and decades to follow all did that somewhat. Yet, my husband's family are hoarders too.
> 
> We threw everything out of the grandmothers as it was all so out-of-date and not safe or useful. Some of the stuff we salvaged and gave to the local community thrift shops with the hopes of helping someone.
> 
> ...


We just threw out my Mom's stuff! It was nasty! Everything smelled like smoke and stuff was literally rotting! But then, my Mom didn't believe in cleaning either! I made sure to be just the opposite! Everybody makes fun of me for being so clean. But they don't know what I lived through.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Upside down flag = official signal of distress.
> 
> Smart Tea Partier. She knows what the upside down flag means, and she knows to use it because we're in distress.


Susan, I find it hard to believe that when you posted the image of the upside down flag you were not waiting with baited breath ready to post an image of a Tea Party member voicing her opinion about how we are in distress. How pathetic, what a waste of time, in my opinion


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> With a 'Hello Kitty' printed on it...


I wish! It has animals on it. Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Spot on KPG! Similar to 'well I'll be a monkey's uncle'
> 
> I used a curry paste out of a jar  and you simply slap a couple of huge tablespoons of it in the pan and add some water, tomato's, onions and any other veg of your choice (this is after you've seared the lamb) and then throw in the lamb and simmer for about 30 minutes. Makes the lamb so tender, literally melts in your mouth!
> 
> ...


Wombatnomore, are you referring to Green or Red Thai curry that in the States comes in a jar, in paste form? KPG, your Japanese curry (in a block), is it found in any large grocery store, in the Asian section? Love curry myself, the mild sort and am looking for ways to serve chicken. Curry is a possibility.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Speaking of Norwegian baking, there is a local bakery in our town that specializes in Kringles. They are similar to almond rings and delish.!


Mmmmm!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love your rose avatar Jokim.
> 
> I need to change to a pretty flower now too. I promised I'd use my hair avatar to my stylist, but I have used it and now need to change my avatar in the spirit of beautiful flowers.
> 
> So take that - hair! Off to search my garden photos.


Thanks, but the photo is of a rose in a rose show, not my own, unfortunately. Your hair avatar is your 'logo', KPG! That's how I recognized, and noticed instantly, that you were back! You can't get rid of it, not forever. It's a permanent reminder of you imprinted on our minds' eyes. :thumbup:  :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you, I will check for a Mormon co-op in my area. If not I can travel to Indy area, I am not to far away, I would rather travel to Indy for mormon dry good co-op than chicago area. I will put that on my to do list, appreciate all the great info and advice KC and other KP members.


Drove once through Chicago, on a Sat. no less, hated the traffic. Never again. Will make a wide circle around it next time.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There's always lots to see and do, but we don't have soft, sandy beaches - they're rocky with driftwood and shell, great for exploring. There is lots of boating and kayaking (Solo might join you with her kayak), but the Pacific is COLD, so there isn't a lot of water sports without a wet suit. There are lots of lakes and rivers for water sports though.
> 
> Cathedral Grove is an ancient rainforest with huge trees, just a short distance off the highway, but you feel like it's a mystical place. Tofino on the far west side has huge waves and fantastic during storm season (the lightening would really appeal to you XD


Beautiful scenery, Kitty. Very worthy of tourism. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> She is in distress. Her country is going down the tubes and she wants to get it back. Smarten up.


You're right, Solo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Could prove to be interesting! Let me know what she says if you tell her!


She's 98 yrs old. It could really be hazardous to her health! :XD:  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> On FB:
> 
> "House Speaker John Boehner (R-OH) announced today that he has chosen Representative Trey Gowdy (R-SC) to serve as chairman of the select committee to investigate the 2012 attack in ‪#‎Benghazi‬, Libya."
> 
> Could this be the light at the end of this long, dark tunnel?


Also heard that dems might boycott this committee investigation. Remember Wisconsin and Terry Walker?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> DW makes blueberry pound cakes.


Yes, forgot the pound cakes. Thanks Karverr.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Janeway, I feel very welcome and thank you. Love your avatar, so bright and cheerful. Is the primary for mid-term elections? (Please forgive my ignorance although I have learned quite a bit reading the various threads).


Oh, my mind is gone as I cannot vote as not home yet & tomorrow (Tuesday) is voting primary day! We are going home tomorrow we think!

All that hard work on DD's new area is difficult to watch! I cannot help but kept their water supply going. I watched her plant the garden plants & she did it the way we taught her. She sure has a lot of work on the property!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. please understand first of all I am not saying that you are wrong about storing up foods ect. I just have a different belief system. Please also know that I am not expecting anyone to believe as I do. But want to say how I feel about it too.
> 
> I am not worried about end times ect. I just go with what the Bible tells me. Now I know others on here do not believe as I do and I really am not trying to insult any one.
> 
> ...


I'd actually given this some thought myself but I'm drawn to verses in the bible where we were exhorted to stock up.

Genesis 6:21 GOD told Noah to gather food and store, it. He could have provided it supernaturally, but he didn't.

Genesis 41:1-32 GOD allowed Joseph to interpret Pharaoh's dream and they were told that there would be 7 years of plenty followed by 7 years of drought and that they should store food for the drought years.

Exodus 12:35-36 GOD instructed the people through Moses, to collect items of silver and gold, to take with them.

Proverbs 6:6-11 this tells the story of the ant who labors all summer to store up food for the winter. Its a good one!

Proverbs 21:20 The wise store up choice food and olive oil, but fools gulp theirs down.

1 Timothy 5:8 anyone who doesn't provide for is relatives and especially his immediate family has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.

Proverbs 27:12 A prudent person foresees the danger ahead and takes precautions. The simpleton goes blindly on and suffers the consequences.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Drove once through Chicago, on a Sat. no less, hated the traffic. Never again. Will make a wide circle around it next time.  :thumbup:


I second that. Horrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Upside down flag = official signal of distress.
> 
> Smart Tea Partier. She knows what the upside down flag means, and she knows to use it because we're in distress.


We sure are. Obama has put us in a sinking boat. We need another captain of the ship!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There are no extremes in a morally bankrupt society. :?


He has been like this for 40 years - no - 63 years.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Wombatnomore, are you referring to Green or Red Thai curry that in the States comes in a jar, in paste form? KPG, your Japanese curry (in a block), is it found in any large grocery store, in the Asian section? Love curry myself, the mild sort and am looking for ways to serve chicken. Curry is a possibility.


I buy the brand S & B Golden Curry (Sauce Mix). It is from Japan. I first tried this type of curry in Japan and love it. I frequent a great Irish Pub who serves what they say is an Irish Curry dish; it tastes nearly identical to me.

I use approx 1 - 1/2 lbs of chicken or shrimp or both. I cut the chicken into cubes and brown in olive oil. Then I sauté minced onions and a clove or two of garlic. (all in a large saucepan) I then add chopped carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and summer squash and a colored pepper. (I think I wrote zucchini before - that was incorrect). You can add potato but I don't as I prefer it served on top of white rice.

Add 2 1/2 cups of water and bring all to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer until meat and veggies tender. Break the curry blocks into smaller pieces and add them to the pan and stir until dissolved completely. I simmer 5 minutes stirring constantly. I serve hot over rice or noodles. Normally I use brown or nice rices when I cook; but I prefer the way the curry flavors plain white rice, so use plain white rice for this recipe.

Delish!

Here's a photo of the box of curry. It is sold in Mild, Medium, Hot or Extra Hot but only in Asian Markets in my area. I've not seen it ever in our speciality or main grocery stores.

I love this meal, healthy enough too! Great way to consume lots of veggies with fantastic flavor.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Womby...I buy packs of Chinese curry in paste form at our local Walmart here. I divide the pack into 6 cubes, and I chop them into a shrimp flavour ramen noodles cup with frozen shrimp and water. Cooked in the microwave with extra frozen peas for about 5 minutes. They are to die for!! I buy a 6 pack of shrimp ramen noodles and I treat myself a few times a year.
> Lamb is my fave meat, and hubby bought me a lamb shank for me to have on Mothers Day next Sunday. i`ve already frozen some mint I chopped up. Can`t wait til Sunday!!!


Tell me more please--do you cook 6 pkgs of shrimp ramen noodles with extra shrimp & frozen peas? How will you prepare the lamb shank?

Have not cooked lamb but ate it at a friends--it had an odd taste!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, but the photo is of a rose in a rose show, not my own, unfortunately. Your hair avatar is your 'logo', KPG! That's how I recognized, and noticed instantly, that you were back! You can't get rid of it, not forever. It's a permanent reminder of you imprinted on our minds' eyes. :thumbup:  :XD:


O'kay! I'll keep bringing it back occasionally. I like my pretty avatars, but do like to please my buds as well. Galli was responsible for the hair avatar first; so she gets all the credit. :-D I copied one of her avatars, and the fireworks sparked. The rest is history. I did score a beautiful gown from Gerslay though through it all. :-D Thanks Gerslay!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yokim, that's one pretty rose you have there.


Thank you. It's Moonstone, a hybrid tea.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We really need this wonderful lady as our next Attorney General.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Spot on KPG! Similar to 'well I'll be a monkey's uncle'
> 
> I used a curry paste out of a jar  and you simply slap a couple of huge tablespoons of it in the pan and add some water, tomato's, onions and any other veg of your choice (this is after you've seared the lamb) and then throw in the lamb and simmer for about 30 minutes. Makes the lamb so tender, literally melts in your mouth!
> 
> ...


I love Thai curries Wombat, even more after being posted to Perth for 6 months in the late 90's. We had a favourite Thai restaurant that we ate at 2 or 3 times a week.

This area doesn't have a good Thai restaurant, so I use the jars of paste and I think they turn out quite well. Your friend is probably like most people -- they love and appreciate it when someone does something special for them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. please understand first of all I am not saying that you are wrong about storing up foods ect. I just have a different belief system. Please also know that I am not expecting anyone to believe as I do. But want to say how I feel about it too.
> 
> I am not worried about end times ect. I just go with what the Bible tells me. Now I know others on here do not believe as I do and I really am not trying to insult any one.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are told to 'store our treasures up in heaven' and make sure we are right with God, because we do not know when our end is near. Our bodies are 'temples of the Holy Spirit' but our souls are one with God. Which is more important?
Also, once I heard a preacher say that, although they say that you can't take anything with you to heaven when you die, there is one thing that you can take with you: your children, their souls, in the way you bring them up to be God loving and God fearing. They will come to heaven to meet you when they pass.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I buy the brand S & B Golden Curry (Sauce Mix). It is from Japan. I first tried this type of curry in Japan and love it. I frequent a great Irish Pub who serves what they say is an Irish Curry dish; it tastes nearly identical to me.
> 
> I use approx 1 - 1/2 lbs of chicken or shrimp or both. I cut the chicken into cubes and brown in olive oil. Then I sauté minced onions and a clove or two of garlic. (all in a large saucepan) I then add chopped carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and summer squash and a colored pepper. (I think I wrote zucchini before - that was incorrect). You can add potato but I don't as I prefer it served on top of white rice.
> 
> ...


Thats the one I use Gifty. I buy the mild, but add a few drops of hot sauce.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I buy the brand S & B Golden Curry (Sauce Mix). It is from Japan. I first tried this type of curry in Japan and love it. I frequent a great Irish Pub who serves what they say is an Irish Curry dish; it tastes nearly identical to me.
> 
> I use approx 1 - 1/2 lbs of chicken or shrimp or both. I cut the chicken into cubes and brown in olive oil. Then I sauté minced onions and a clove or two of garlic. (all in a large saucepan) I then add chopped carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and summer squash and a colored pepper. (I think I wrote zucchini before - that was incorrect). You can add potato but I don't as I prefer it served on top of white rice.
> 
> ...


Yummm. I must find this!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That's a good idea, to get rid some of the 'dougheyness' of the bagel. I like the 'everything' bagel from Costco or BJ's, toasted and buttered.


I like that bagel too. I don't buy them often due to calories/carbs, but that one is yummy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There's always lots to see and do, but we don't have soft, sandy beaches - they're rocky with driftwood and shell, great for exploring. There is lots of boating and kayaking (Solo might join you with her kayak), but the Pacific is COLD, so there isn't a lot of water sports without a wet suit. There are lots of lakes and rivers for water sports though.
> 
> Cathedral Grove is an ancient rainforest with huge trees, just a short distance off the highway, but you feel like it's a mystical place. Tofino on the far west side has huge waves and fantastic during storm season (the lightening would really appeal to you XD


Beautiful!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Drove once through Chicago, on a Sat. no less, hated the traffic. Never again. Will make a wide circle around it next time.  :thumbup:


We did a large job in Portage WI and I wanted to cry when I had to go on the jobsite, bumper to bumper traffic... always road construction... very stressful :-( :-(


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, your post was very good - not offensive at all.


Agree, very good and from the heart.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree. I really like Judge Pirro.


Yep, she is smart, unafraid, honest, puts it right out there and backs it up with the facts..Love that girl! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> MIL loves LW! Should I burst her 'bubble' by telling her this story? Hmmm....


 No let her still have LW. My nephew told me about a weather man I liked on our local channels . He saw him falling down drunk at a party. Ruined it for me. Wish he had never told me.

:x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was afraid it was too good to be true.
> 
> I read somewhere that he's 65. He looks younger - probably because he's never done an honest day's work.


He reminds me of a seal. I can just hear him talking seal talk. Don't know how to spell it . :shock: :roll: :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> On FB:
> 
> "House Speaker John Boehner (R-OH) announced today that he has chosen Representative Trey Gowdy (R-SC) to serve as chairman of the select committee to investigate the 2012 attack in ‪#‎Benghazi‬, Libya."
> 
> Could this be the light at the end of this long, dark tunnel?


Good news! :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going upstairs to my " it's all about me " room. It's been a great rewarding chat today my friends. Welcome to Nebraska and Wombat great to read your posts and share. Talk Later, Gali


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We really need this wonderful lady as our next Attorney General.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. please understand first of all I am not saying that you are wrong about storing up foods ect. I just have a different belief system. Please also know that I am not expecting anyone to believe as I do. But want to say how I feel about it too.
> 
> I am not worried about end times ect. I just go with what the Bible tells me. Now I know others on here do not believe as I do and I really am not trying to insult any one.
> 
> ...


I there with you Sis!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, we are told to 'store our treasures up in heaven' and make sure we are right with God, because we do not know when our end is near. Our bodies are 'temples of the Holy Spirit' but our souls are one with God. Which is more important?
> Also, once I heard a preacher say that, although they say that you can't take anything with you to heaven when you die, there is one thing that you can take with you: your children, their souls, in the way you bring them up to be God loving and God fearing. They will come to heaven to meet you when they pass.


Yes! That is the only thing I want to take with me. We laugh about the neighbors that will take over our home when we are taken away. I won't need it I will be sipping wine with my Savior . Who cares what they get. Jesus didn't take the last glass of wine at the Last Supper He is waiting to serve it to His Bride. Looking forward to seeing my family and friends there too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh before I forget Solo I bought the Hersey's almond chocolate nutrella. It was wonderful on the fresh strawberries. My grands loved it. Thank you for telling about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, Bonnie! Missed you.


Thanks, Jokim. I missed you, too. We were occupied almost all the time. Baseball, soccer, and meals! I woke up missing them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm going upstairs to my " it's all about me " room. It's been a great rewarding chat today my friends. Welcome to Nebraska and Wombat great to read your posts and share. Talk Later, Gali


Gali,

I love your "it's all about me" room. I must use that and do that! Especially with my husband!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, WB, she is one tough judge. Would benefit this country greatly were she to become the AG. Hope to God this happens.


If the link is referring to Judge Jeanne, I don't think she'd accept the position of AG. Although it would be difficult to turn down a sitting President she may respect.

Judge J has a platform to speak about news, people and events as she pleases. She can take a stance and not worry about how she appears to favor a group, person or party. If she is AG, she WOULD do her job well and serve ALL the People, not just her Party and follow the Party's orders like the one we all know and do not respect.

It would be hard to give up what she has already accomplished in her life to serve the American people. She may think differently, and perhaps she does! It would certainly improve 150% upon our current placeHolder.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thats the one I use Gifty. I buy the mild, but add a few drops of hot sauce.


That's funny WBee. Why not buy the medium?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yummm. I must find this!


If you cannot, let me know. I'll send you some.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He reminds me of a seal. I can just hear him talking seal talk. Don't know how to spell it . :shock: :roll: :x


A seal? - You mean like a walrus; a slippery mammal? You are so funny. A rose amongst the thorns. :-D (Pretty new avatar)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She would be great. I bet she can bite the head off a nail. She would get the job done plus be smiling at the same time. Love her! I bet she spits like Bon when she talks and maybe a little cussing.


 :XD: :thumbup: Love it when you talk Southern!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you cannot, let me know. I'll send you some.


KPG,

You are such a wonderful person just for writing that. So glad I know you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I missed you, too. We were occupied almost all the time. Baseball, soccer, and meals! I woke up missing them.


Which - the baseball or the meals?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gali,
> 
> I love your "it's all about me" room. I must use that and do that! Especially with my husband!


Noooooo. Not 'with' your husband - it's all about _you_!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You are such a wonderful person just for writing that. So glad I know you.


I'm not kidding. LMK if you need me to send you some. It's my pleasure as I know you'll like it. Read my signature line - I live it, or at least, try to.

Ask Bon or Yarnie about the cookies .... :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Noooooo. Not 'with' your husband - it's all about _you_!


Let me explain... When I want to go to my room, I will tell him it is my all about me room and he is not invited...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not kidding. LMK if you need me to send you some. It's my pleasure as I know you'll like it.
> 
> Ask Bon or Yarnie about the cookies .... :roll:


What can I send to you?.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Let me explain... When I want to go to my room, I will tell him it is my all about me room and he is not invited...


Good ... just don't tell him to go to your "all about me" room!

I have such a room; but I call it my craft studio. I get lost in there and have a string to find my way out.

Good thing our phones have an intercom so I call call for help.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good ... just don't tell him to go to your "all about me" room!
> 
> I have such a room; but I call it my craft studio. I get lost in there and have a string to find my way out.
> 
> Good thing our phones have an intercom so I call call for help.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What can I send to you?.


Nothing, its not negotiable. You'll do something and pay it forward when you come upon it. If you don't think you can find the curry, which heat would you prefer?

Mild - Medium - Hot - Very Hot


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nothing, its not negotiable. You'll do something and pay it forward when you come upon it. If you don't think you can find the curry, which heat would you prefer?
> 
> Mild - Medium - Hot - Very Hot


Mild or medium. (I am not afraid of hot).


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's funny WBee. Why not buy the medium?


Because it`s very rare I can find the medium in the stores. So I buy mild and add some drops of hot sauce. Not too much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jokim. I missed you, too. We were occupied almost all the time. Baseball, soccer, and meals! I woke up missing them.


What fun. My youngest gs is the only one is soccer right now. We won't get to see him play tho. I know how you feel. Haven't seen my 2 boys since Christmas. Wah


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A seal? - You mean like a walrus; a slippery mammal? You are so funny. A rose amongst the thorns. :-D (Pretty new avatar)


Yes. hahaha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :thumbup: Love it when you talk Southern!


That is the only language I know. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Let me explain... When I want to go to my room, I will tell him it is my all about me room and he is not invited...


  I don't have to tell my dh. I just go upstairs and do what I want. He knows. :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't have to tell my dh. I just go upstairs and do what I want. He knows. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm afraid I lost my temper, I posted on the forbidden thread. Why do they have to bad mouth my Governor when he has done so much to help the people of Wisconsin. Our taxes are going down, both real estate and income tax. He is treating everyone equal. No pardons means no pardons. He had his day in court. The verdict and sentence were proper for his crime. Now I'll get off my soapbox.


Oh Joey they have to because The Lib's can not stand that a Republican governor manage to turn this state around and be elected twice. He has been assailed by the left since then. Also remember the one who keeps bringing this up look what she uses to prove her point. I laugh every time I see his named mention do not even have to look to see who posted it any more. 
If you check on her state you will see what is going on there. So let her have her time in the spot light. She proves nothing. I remember how she mention how Walker was being brought before the law for all the wrong he did ect. She is bringing up the past. After his elections the left went on to that move it was an attack being brought up by the left. They are still doing it. They tried the recall and that did not work, so they have to move in another direction to try to find something on him. We live in this state we know what is going on. She lives on internet sites. You and I both know he is doing such a good job for us in this state. I am proud of you for standing by him. Like I said it would be best if said person take a good look at what is happening in that state. It's is not a bed of Roses.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :thumbup: Love it when you talk Southern!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She would be great. I bet she can bite the head off a nail. She would get the job done plus be smiling at the same time. Love her! I bet she spits like Bon when she talks and maybe a little cussing.


&*%*($()(*)$(**%& ppppptooey! I'm back! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Which - the baseball or the meals?


The kids!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not kidding. LMK if you need me to send you some. It's my pleasure as I know you'll like it. Read my signature line - I live it, or at least, try to.
> 
> Ask Bon or Yarnie about the cookies .... :roll:


Ummm ummm....good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm afraid I lost my temper, I posted on the forbidden thread. Why do they have to bad mouth my Governor when he has done so much to help the people of Wisconsin. Our taxes are going down, both real estate and income tax. He is treating everyone equal. No pardons means no pardons. He had his day in court. The verdict and sentence were proper for his crime. Now I'll get off my soapbox.


Aggravating, isn't it? It's better to just stay away once you get your fill of baloney!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What fun. My youngest gs is the only one is soccer right now. We won't get to see him play tho. I know how you feel. Haven't seen my 2 boys since Christmas. Wah


That's too bad. I'm on the go a lot, but I love seeing them - and that's the only way. When will you see them again, CB?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I'm afraid I lost my temper, I posted on the forbidden thread. Why do they have to bad mouth my Governor when he has done so much to help the people of Wisconsin. Our taxes are going down, both real estate and income tax. He is treating everyone equal. No pardons means no pardons. He had his day in court. The verdict and sentence were proper for his crime. Now I'll get off my soapbox.


Scott Walker is a brilliant governor. Pay no mind to those libs - they`re just jealous. I wish we had a great governor - but we`re stuck with Earl Ray Tomblin a Dem. I can remember in October 2012 before the elections WV was hit hard by Superstorm Sandy and we lost power for 9 days during freak snowstorms.
I was listening to the radio hoping to get info on storm damage. And Ray Tomblin came on the radio saying he will make sure that everyone gets aid. Then in the next breath he was doing campaign speeches for his own election. What a dirtbag


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> &*%*($()(*)$(**%& ppppptooey! I'm back! :-D


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It would indeed be an honour and a privilage if you or anyone else used my sig as your own Jokim.
> 
> Right click on my heart pic in my signature Jokim. Choose 'open image in new tab' and copy the web address from it. Go to 'my profile' at the top. Scroll down halfway til you see 'signature. Paste the pic url but type in [ img ] [ / img] (without spaces before and after the url) click update and you`re done
> If you like I can PM you a screen shot of my signature to show you how I did it


Thanks, WendyBee. Will do it tomorrow. I am so tired tonight that I can hardly keep my eyes open. Thanks again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We just threw out my Mom's stuff! It was nasty! Everything smelled like smoke and stuff was literally rotting! But then, my Mom didn't believe in cleaning either! I made sure to be just the opposite! Everybody makes fun of me for being so clean. But they don't know what I lived through.


Nothing wrong with being clean. You know what they say: Cleanliness is next to____________! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> &*%*($()(*)$(**%& ppppptooey! I'm back! :-D


I don't see ppppptooey as bad. I think you are doing art like Janie used to do. Glad you are back. I missed your spitting and cussing. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Gili wish I had know you when you were in Portage not far from me. I would have loved to spend time with you sure we could find some trouble to get into.

Chicago and rush hour traffic is like being on a thrill ride and wanting to get off. Just like New York,It's like you become a race car driver and didn't even know there was a race.

Do you know how long it took me after we moved here to Wisc. To get my husband to keep his hands off the car horn. Being a true New Yorker, they leave one hand on the horn and the other on the steering wheel. It was like musical horns every time we headed to the city. New Yorkers love their horns after the wife and children. I really wonder what they would do if cars came with out horns. It's funny just thinking about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's too bad. I'm on the go a lot, but I love seeing them - and that's the only way. When will you see them again, CB?


Nest month. We were going to see them but too much going on here right now. They are going to Florida so will spent the night on the way down and then on the way back. DD and boys will come in July and spent the week before schools starts back in August. Then we will go Sept for oldest B/day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KPG, if you would stop sending off sparks we could be closer. But until then we will keep a couple skeins of yarn between us. Don't hate you just do not like fried hair.

See I can be pleasant if I have to be. (as Weezer in the steel magnolia said)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I buy the brand S & B Golden Curry (Sauce Mix). It is from Japan. I first tried this type of curry in Japan and love it. I frequent a great Irish Pub who serves what they say is an Irish Curry dish; it tastes nearly identical to me.
> 
> I use approx 1 - 1/2 lbs of chicken or shrimp or both. I cut the chicken into cubes and brown in olive oil. Then I sauté minced onions and a clove or two of garlic. (all in a large saucepan) I then add chopped carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and summer squash and a colored pepper. (I think I wrote zucchini before - that was incorrect). You can add potato but I don't as I prefer it served on top of white rice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, KPG. I'm going tomorrow to our local fav. grocery store (Wegmans) and purchasing this curry. I remember seeing it in the store. :thumbup:
Will probably serve it over Jasmine rice, as I love its fragrance.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

pretty rose CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We used to lose our power quite often and we live in earthquake territory, so we do have some emergency supplies. We also stock up on meat, soup and rice when it's on sale but couldn't say that we have enough variety to last for too long. I freeze, but I don't can. On the balance, we probably lean more towards Yarnie's position.

We do have a seismically engineered barn though. DH decided to build a metal barn rather than traditional wood frame and didn't find out until later that meant a fully engineered foundation. Only half joking, I claim that our barn will become one of the local shelters if the "big one" hits. DH's little wind turbines would also provide some power, but only when the wind blows in the right direction.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Tell me more please--do you cook 6 pkgs of shrimp ramen noodles with extra shrimp & frozen peas? How will you prepare the lamb shank?
> 
> Have not cooked lamb but ate it at a friends--it had an odd taste!


I don't prepare lamb, probably because my mom didn't, so we've not grown up liking the taste of it. It does have an odd taste to me too, Janie. Only once did I have lamb in a restaurant that I actually liked. It didn't have that 'gamey' taste.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, we are told to 'store our treasures up in heaven' and make sure we are right with God, because we do not know when our end is near. Our bodies are 'temples of the Holy Spirit' but our souls are one with God. Which is more important?
> Also, once I heard a preacher say that, although they say that you can't take anything with you to heaven when you die, there is one thing that you can take with you: your children, their souls, in the way you bring them up to be God loving and God fearing. They will come to heaven to meet you when they pass.


I will agree with you Yokim, the Lord is bigger than this world. I put my faith and trust in him and his word.I do not worry about tomorrow as we are never guaranteed a tomorrow ,only today.I believe we all are big guys and girls on here and know our beliefs are not intended to insult any others beliefs.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> O'kay! I'll keep bringing it back occasionally. I like my pretty avatars, but do like to please my buds as well. Galli was responsible for the hair avatar first; so she gets all the credit. :-D I copied one of her avatars, and the fireworks sparked. The rest is history. I did score a beautiful gown from Gerslay though through it all. :-D Thanks Gerslay!


Yes, that gown presented an exquisite picture for us to enjoy! Bring that back once in a while, also, to remind us.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'm afraid I lost my temper, I posted on the forbidden thread. Why do they have to bad mouth my Governor when he has done so much to help the people of Wisconsin. Our taxes are going down, both real estate and income tax. He is treating everyone equal. No pardons means no pardons. He had his day in court. The verdict and sentence were proper for his crime. Now I'll get off my soapbox.


you bad girl,went on the nasty site did you, now go sit in the orner for 2 minutes.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the only language I know. :wink: :lol:


CB you be talkin southern?? didn't notice


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love Thai curries Wombat, even more after being posted to Perth for 6 months in the late 90's. We had a favourite Thai restaurant that we ate at 2 or 3 times a week.
> 
> This area doesn't have a good Thai restaurant, so I use the jars of paste and I think they turn out quite well. Your friend is probably like most people -- they love and appreciate it when someone does something special for them.


The green Thai curry is a big hit with my family. It's gluten free and the little ones love it's mild, 'coco-nutty' taste.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> &*%*($()(*)$(**%& ppppptooey! I'm back! :-D


bon you cussin or chewin


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I was in Australia - only Sydney - for a few days. So different and interesting. The bats in the preserve were incredible. We went to Christchurch after that and all around South Island New Zealand. What a trip. The flight was so long. I don't know how the plane stays up so long. If it "had a flat tire" and needed to "pull over" there would be no where to go. Fifteen hours from SF.


Your musing about the plane is so funny - really, I'm laughing as I type! Very clever.

I've been to your beautiful San Fran and I loved it. Talk about interesting places. I was there for a week staying with ex pats who fortunately knew the city very well. It is lovely, just lovely. I loved the clouds (or fog) that often obscured the tops of the buildings and created this mystical type of ambience. The street cars reminded me of the trams in Melbourne and the 'Pretty Lady' homes that lined many of the streets were gorgeous. I felt like I could live in San Francisco forever!

Speaking of bats! Melbourne's Botanical Gardens have a huge population of fruit bats. These creatures are so beautiful with their fury little heads and big eyes. During the day there are clumps of them hanging upside down from the tree branches, all folded within their wings. It's such a spectacle and so strange but they are so cute!

The long haul to and from Australia is a pain in the butt! The worst is from Melbourne to London - it is excruciating, often with a stop over of anywhere between 2 - 4 hours in Singapore. Well worth it though to see the rest of the world. Flat tires or not!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Did anyone see the TV program "Jericho" a few years ago? The plot was a series of small nuclear weapons that were set off in large cities all across the US and how the town of Jericho (I think in Kansas) had to cope with the loss of food, power, manufactured goods, fuel, infrastructure etc. It was disturbing and captivating at the same time to see how people's focus changed to just trying to maintain the necessities of life.

Money, jewelry, elctronics all became essentially worthless as people tried to get enough food to survive. I still remember the face of a little boy who was going to plant beets and carrots in the bathtub. It gave me a lot to think about.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonderful, I know that whatever might happen to me, I will be able to endure. God's promise.
> 
> I also have extra food on hand, I buy on sale, I do plan for emergencies, we have been without power for a week because of storms.


Do you have a backup generator?
Do you lose power often?
We used to lose power frequently yrs ago, then they buried the cables underground. Hardly a power outage since!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did anyone see the TV program "Jericho" a few years ago? The plot was a series of small nuclear weapons that were set off in large cities all across the US and how the town of Jericho (I think in Kansas) had to cope with the loss of food, power, manufactured goods, fuel, infrastructure etc. It was disturbing and captivating at the same time to see how people's focus changed to just trying to maintain the necessities of life.
> 
> Money, jewelry, elctronics all became essentially worthless as people tried to get enough food to survive. I still remember the face of a little boy who was going to plant beets and carrots in the bathtub. It gave me a lot to think about.


I haven't but will see if I can get it and watch it.

I loved your pictures lady. I would love it I know, wish I could visit such a place.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful!


CB, I love your beautiful rose avatar! Is that a David Austin rose? Is it fragrant?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a bad scare tonight when came on. I knew Admin would switch us soon as number of pages were in the 200. I came on and see 165 pages, and though oh my gosh how am I going to catch up with reading that many pages. Forget Admin always brings forth pages from last number so one can see what is posted and going on.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I'm going upstairs to my " it's all about me " room. It's been a great rewarding chat today my friends. Welcome to Nebraska and Wombat great to read your posts and share. Talk Later, Gali


Thanks Gali


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He reminds me of a seal. I can just hear him talking seal talk. Don't know how to spell it . :shock: :roll: :x


Is it something like this?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No let her still have LW. My nephew told me about a weather man I liked on our local channels . He saw him falling down drunk at a party. Ruined it for me. Wish he had never told me.
> 
> :x


You're right, CB. I'll keep it to myself, perhaps tell my DH. That is so counter to his public image. Handlers can work magic!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Love your new avatar CB, is that one of your roses?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She would be great. I bet she can bite the head off a nail. She would get the job done plus be smiling at the same time. Love her! I bet she spits like Bon when she talks and maybe a little cussing.


Oh, I don't know, Bon can hold her own in cussing! :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Hello Wombatnomore. Welcome to our thread, feel free to visit us more often.


Thanks Jokim.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes! That is the only thing I want to take with me. We laugh about the neighbors that will take over our home when we are taken away. I won't need it I will be sipping wine with my Savior . Who cares what they get. Jesus didn't take the last glass of wine at the Last Supper He is waiting to serve it to His Bride. Looking forward to seeing my family and friends there too.


Yes, that will be quite an interesting family reunion!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If the link is referring to Judge Jeanne, I don't think she'd accept the position of AG. Although it would be difficult to turn down a sitting President she may respect.
> 
> Judge J has a platform to speak about news, people and events as she pleases. She can take a stance and not worry about how she appears to favor a group, person or party. If she is AG, she WOULD do her job well and serve ALL the People, not just her Party and follow the Party's orders like the one we all know and do not respect.
> 
> It would be hard to give up what she has already accomplished in her life to serve the American people. She may think differently, and perhaps she does! It would certainly improve 150% upon our current placeHolder.


More than a 150% improvement, if you ask me.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Womby...I buy packs of Chinese curry in paste form at our local Walmart here. I divide the pack into 6 cubes, and I chop them into a shrimp flavour ramen noodles cup with frozen shrimp and water. Cooked in the microwave with extra frozen peas for about 5 minutes. They are to die for!! I buy a 6 pack of shrimp ramen noodles and I treat myself a few times a year.
> Lamb is my fave meat, and hubby bought me a lamb shank for me to have on Mothers Day next Sunday. i`ve already frozen some mint I chopped up. Can`t wait til Sunday!!!


Well, now I'm drooling. Sounds fabulous and I'm going to have to copy you! Lamb shanks are one of my favourites, meat just falling off the bone! Mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> bon you cussin or chewin


I don't know Karverr but what every it is it seems she is getting louder and louder.

Do think she is cussin again though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Well, now I'm drooling. Sounds fabulous and I'm going to have to copy you! Lamb shanks are one of my favourites, meat just falling off the bone! Mmmmmmmmmmmm!


Oh what I wouldn't give to have some of my meat on this body fall off. How long do you think I would have to cook?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Wombatnomore, are you referring to Green or Red Thai curry that in the States comes in a jar, in paste form? KPG, your Japanese curry (in a block), is it found in any large grocery store, in the Asian section? Love curry myself, the mild sort and am looking for ways to serve chicken. Curry is a possibility.


Jokim, the curry paste I used last night was 'Pataks' Rogan Josh curry paste in a jar. I love Thai curry too because of it's mildness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish you women and man would just straighten up, this is getting out of hand here. 

Does anyone have an extra hand? I am having a hard time keeping this conversion straight. Is Karveer cussing? Does WCK have the lamb? Is Jokim going curry? Is Bon playing soccer?

why is KPG in a girls room? Is BC really CB?

Why is WE Bee riding a motor cycle?

what is going on why is Joey doing a lamb?

Will someone please help me? I am lost and I can't catch up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is it something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I'm afraid I lost my temper, I posted on the forbidden thread. Why do they have to bad mouth my Governor when he has done so much to help the people of Wisconsin. Our taxes are going down, both real estate and income tax. He is treating everyone equal. No pardons means no pardons. He had his day in court. The verdict and sentence were proper for his crime. Now I'll get off my soapbox.


OH no! That means the "posting posse" will be back on duty! But we should thank you because now they might not have time to come back here and and find fault with our posts.

Such a pity that a few of them have such empty lives that they come to our home thread, look at a posted link, and go back to their threads to make accusations of rabid evangelism and pushy Christians. Then they loudly whine about how they've been insulted and abused. Such hyprocrisy :evil:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I love Thai curries Wombat, even more after being posted to Perth for 6 months in the late 90's. We had a favourite Thai restaurant that we ate at 2 or 3 times a week.
> 
> This area doesn't have a good Thai restaurant, so I use the jars of paste and I think they turn out quite well. Your friend is probably like most people -- they love and appreciate it when someone does something special for them.


We are fortunate to have very good all cuisine restaurants here and I absolutely love Thai food too. The Thai food products you can buy now are extremely good and I have never had a problem when cooking a Thai curry or dish.

My friends are darlings and I know they appreciated my offering. Dad being Sri Lankan and a damned fine cook to boot was a little intimidating!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Jokim, the curry paste I used last night was 'Pataks' Rogan Josh curry paste in a jar. I love Thai curry too because of it's mildness.


Thanks, 'Wombie'! :thumbup: (Please excuse my use of the dimunitive form)


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what I wouldn't give to have some of my meat on this body fall off. How long do you think I would have to cook?


Oh you! I'm laughing again Yarnie. Can always count on you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have had 10 lashings with a wet noodle. Can I come back and play?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good nite, all!
It has taken me all day to catch up on 1-1/2 days' postings.
Talk to you again tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The green Thai curry is a big hit with my family. It's gluten free and the little ones love it's mild, 'coco-nutty' taste.


They are all soooooooooo good, the yellow and red are hotter, but still have that wonderful coc-nutty taste! But the absolute, best Thai curry I've ever had was still in Perth, Australia.

What part of Australia are you in Wombat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> CB you be talkin southern?? didn't notice


I didn't either.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> bon you cussin or chewin


Lol! Good one, karverr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:



> CB, I love your beautiful rose avatar! Is that a David Austin rose? Is it fragrant?


It is the Eden . It just open up the last 2 days. I showed you the buds the other day. Yes it is fragrant. Not as much as the Don Juan.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good nite, all!
> It has taken me all day to catch up on 1-1/2 days' postings.
> Talk to you again tomorrow.


Good night Jokims see ya tomorrow nay can't have some things have to get done out of town. How about tomorrow night if you are available.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't see ppppptooey as bad. I think you are doing art like Janie used to do. Glad you are back. I missed your spitting and cussing. :lol:


Thanks! I missed you, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Gili wish I had know you when you were in Portage not far from me. I would have loved to spend time with you sure we could find some trouble to get into.
> 
> Chicago and rush hour traffic is like being on a thrill ride and wanting to get off. Just like New York,It's like you become a race car driver and didn't even know there was a race.
> 
> Do you know how long it took me after we moved here to Wisc. To get my husband to keep his hands off the car horn. Being a true New Yorker, they leave one hand on the horn and the other on the steering wheel. It was like musical horns every time we headed to the city. New Yorkers love their horns after the wife and children. I really wonder what they would do if cars came with out horns. It's funny just thinking about it.


Same in Baltimore. The light changes, and they beep. Not even a breath in between.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nest month. We were going to see them but too much going on here right now. They are going to Florida so will spent the night on the way down and then on the way back. DD and boys will come in July and spent the week before schools starts back in August. Then we will go Sept for oldest B/day.


That's nice, especially the week-long visit. How far are they from you? Mine are 5 hours (5 of them), two hours (6 of them), and 15 minutes (2 of them).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We used to lose our power quite often and we live in earthquake territory, so we do have some emergency supplies. We also stock up on meat, soup and rice when it's on sale but couldn't say that we have enough variety to last for too long. I freeze, but I don't can. On the balance, we probably lean more towards Yarnie's position.
> 
> We do have a seismically engineered barn though. DH decided to build a metal barn rather than traditional wood frame and didn't find out until later that meant a fully engineered foundation. Only half joking, I claim that our barn will become one of the local shelters if the "big one" hits. DH's little wind turbines would also provide some power, but only when the wind blows in the right direction.


It sounds like you're well prepared, WCK. I hope you don't need it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OH no! That means the "posting posse" will be back on duty! But we should thank you because now they might not have time to come back here and and find fault with our posts.
> 
> Such a pity that a few of them have such empty lives that they come to our home thread, look at a posted link, and go back to their threads to make accusations of rabid evangelism and pushy Christians. Then they loudly whine about how they've been insulted and abused. Such hyprocrisy :evil:


Oh but you left out that they have intelligence only on their side. Didn't you know that? But ya do know we are just as intelligent and we have more fun. Plus we like Cream Cheese, she knows we do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same in Baltimore. The light changes, and they beep. Not even a breath in between.


yes that would sound right, the bigger the city the louder the horn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good nite, all!
> It has taken me all day to catch up on 1-1/2 days' postings.
> Talk to you again tomorrow.


sweet dreams♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> bon you cussin or chewin


Oh, just a little of both. CB asked me to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some pic of my flowers I told KPG I would post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Your musing about the plane is so funny - really, I'm laughing as I type! Very clever.
> 
> I've been to your beautiful San Fran and I loved it. Talk about interesting places. I was there for a week staying with ex pats who fortunately knew the city very well. It is lovely, just lovely. I loved the clouds (or fog) that often obscured the tops of the buildings and created this mystical type of ambience. The street cars reminded me of the trams in Melbourne and the 'Pretty Lady' homes that lined many of the streets were gorgeous. I felt like I could live in San Francisco forever!
> 
> ...


My son-in-law just visited Australia last week. He really likes to go there, in spite of the loooooong trip.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did anyone see the TV program "Jericho" a few years ago? The plot was a series of small nuclear weapons that were set off in large cities all across the US and how the town of Jericho (I think in Kansas) had to cope with the loss of food, power, manufactured goods, fuel, infrastructure etc. It was disturbing and captivating at the same time to see how people's focus changed to just trying to maintain the necessities of life.
> 
> Money, jewelry, elctronics all became essentially worthless as people tried to get enough food to survive. I still remember the face of a little boy who was going to plant beets and carrots in the bathtub. It gave me a lot to think about.


I didn't see that, but I read a book recommended by Glenn Beck about an EMP. It took out all electronics. The only cars that worked were the older ones without computer in them. It was interesting, but got very grim. No communication - tv, radio, phone. No meds for people in pain. When one character's diabetic daughter was in danger of having to do without her meds, I stopped readng. Too realistic and too grim. I hope that never happens.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what I wouldn't give to have some of my meat on this body fall off. How long do you think I would have to cook?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> We are fortunate to have very good all cuisine restaurants here and I absolutely love Thai food too. The Thai food products you can buy now are extremely good and I have never had a problem when cooking a Thai curry or dish.
> 
> My friends are darlings and I know they appreciated my offering. Dad being Sri Lankan and a damned fine cook to boot was a little intimidating!


I'd feel the same way- cooking for a professional!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim and CB - beautiful roses in your avatars! They smell good, too!

Good night, all. It's been lovely, but the witching hour is near. Sleep well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pic of my flowers I told KPG I would post.


Beautiful flowers, CB. Now, this surely isn't the dog that gives you so much trouble, is he/she? Who is this puppy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what I wouldn't give to have some of my meat on this body fall off. How long do you think I would have to cook?


 :XD: :lol: if you find the answer, let me know


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Who is seal is that a newbie on here? What the heck is her problem. Does she have a sore throat?


That is CB and Bonnie's "favourite" politician that talks like a seal


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pic of my flowers I told KPG I would post.


How long did it take to get that furry thing to grow? Did you plant it from seeds or was it already potted and you brought it home and planted it. What kind of flower is he? I would call it the furry tongue plant myself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you left out that they have intelligence only on their side. Didn't you know that? But ya do know we are just as intelligent and we have more fun. Plus we like Cream Cheese, she knows we do.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I'm going upstairs to my " it's all about me " room. It's been a great rewarding chat today my friends. Welcome to Nebraska and Wombat great to read your posts and share. Talk Later, Gali


Thanks, Gali! Nice talking with you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is CB and Bonnie's "favourite" politician that talks like a seal


Oh that explains it now I understand flippers with a snort, snort. makes sense to me. Knew I had seen the likes of her before, in Washington. Do you know what her name is? Just wondering as I think I have seen her on TV.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Beautiful flowers, CB. Now, this surely isn't the dog that gives you so much trouble, is he/she? Who is this puppy?


Thank you. Jojo is not a problem child. Mitch is the one


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim and CB - beautiful roses in your avatars! They smell good, too!
> 
> Good night, all. It's been lovely, but the witching hour is near. Sleep well.


Nite Bon glad you are back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pic of my flowers I told KPG I would post.


Beautiful garden CB. Is that JoJo or Daisy doing guard duty?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My son-in-law just visited Australia last week. He really likes to go there, in spite of the loooooong trip.


It is a long trip, but flying at night seemed to help me with the jet lag. It took almost a full day to go from Calgary to San Fran to Sydney to Perth. It took longer to come home because I had to clear American customs in San Fran but Calgary had American customs at it's airport.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful garden CB. Is that JoJo or Daisy doing guard duty?


Jojol


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Did anyone see the TV program "Jericho" a few years ago? The plot was a series of small nuclear weapons that were set off in large cities all across the US and how the town of Jericho (I think in Kansas) had to cope with the loss of food, power, manufactured goods, fuel, infrastructure etc. It was disturbing and captivating at the same time to see how people's focus changed to just trying to maintain the necessities of life.
> 
> Money, jewelry, elctronics all became essentially worthless as people tried to get enough food to survive. I still remember the face of a little boy who was going to plant beets and carrots in the bathtub. It gave me a lot to think about.


Yup! I watched it! It really did make you look at things differently.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't see that, but I read a book recommended by Glenn Beck about an EMP. It took out all electronics. The only cars that worked were the older ones without computer in them. It was interesting, but got very grim. No communication - tv, radio, phone. No meds for people in pain. When one character's diabetic daughter was in danger of having to do without her meds, I stopped readng. Too realistic and too grim. I hope that never happens.


The program was brutally realistic - most of the power grid eventually went down. No deliveries of food, fuel or meds so everything had to be rationed. Had to manually haul water. Most of the highways were damaged or blocked with stalled vehicles. Some people worked together, but others turned on their neighbours. Very thought provoking.

There were various other sub-plots too, but that is what I found most powerful. The second season was more into who was behind the bombs and another American revolution to take back your country. More of an action/drama, and didn't have the same impact as the very personal day to day struggles in the first season.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite all am off to dream land. 

have a nice day off tomorrow WCK. 

See you tomorrow God willing.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't see that, but I read a book recommended by Glenn Beck about an EMP. It took out all electronics. The only cars that worked were the older ones without computer in them. It was interesting, but got very grim. No communication - tv, radio, phone. No meds for people in pain. When one character's diabetic daughter was in danger of having to do without her meds, I stopped readng. Too realistic and too grim. I hope that never happens.


That sounds like "One Second After" by William Forstchen. It was a really good book. He based it upon the government's EMP commission's report. The government commission made predictions on what would happen, after an EMP! Even better was a book called "Alas, Babylon" by Pat Frank.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite all am off to dream land.
> 
> have a nice day off tomorrow WCK.
> 
> See you tomorrow God willing.


Sleep well Yarnie - hope you have a good day tomorrow too. I'm working Tues and having Sat off for the next few weeks because Annie's looking after her granddaughter for a while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That sounds like "One Second After" by William Forstchen. It was a really good book. He based it upon the government's EMP commission's report. The government commission made predictions on what would happen, after an EMP! Even better was a book called "Alas, Babylon" by Pat Frank.


In the late 50's there was also a book called "On the Beach" about Australians facing the fallout from a nuclear war. Even Stephen King's book "The Stand" brought up some thought provoking issues of post apocalyptic society (caused by disease).


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Well, now I'm drooling. Sounds fabulous and I'm going to have to copy you! Lamb shanks are one of my favourites, meat just falling off the bone! Mmmmmmmmmmmm!


I had lamb for supper in a gyro. I had cooked a leg of lamb, sliced some and froze it, and we had some to eat. I thawed the frozen slices, warmed it and topped the lamb with Tzatziki sauce. I like lamb.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pic of my flowers I told KPG I would post.


The flowers are beautiful. Is that Mitch?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> Janeway wrote:
> Tell me more please--do you cook 6 pkgs of shrimp ramen noodles with extra shrimp & frozen peas? How will you prepare the lamb shank?
> 
> Have not cooked lamb but ate it at a friends--it had an odd taste!


Jane...I divide the curry paste into 6 pieces, and add one piece to the water and frozen shrimp inside the ramen noodle cup. I only cook one cup at a time - so the meals last a week or more. I zap it in the microwave 2 minutes at a time. I stir the noodles, and heat again til cooked. Oh yeah, and I add a few drops of sesame seed oil in the Ramen noodle cup too.
Buying the shrimp, the noodles and the curry sauce is expensive, but I do get 6 meals out of them.



I roast the lamb shank in the oven with a piece of beef fat. Then I make a gravy with the drippings in the pan, and then I make freshly chopped mint sauce with vinegar, a teaspoon of sugar and some water. Then I zap it in the microwave for about a minute.
My pooch Dixie gets the cooled down piece of beef fat. I only use it to make drippings for gravy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Also heard that dems might boycott this committee investigation. Remember Wisconsin and Terry Walker?


That would be very interesting. They would then be missing out on all the super classified information and then could not comment about the final report.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonderful, I know that whatever might happen to me, I will be able to endure. God's promise.
> 
> I also have extra food on hand, I buy on sale, I do plan for emergencies, we have been without power for a week because of storms.


I have bought some emergency food too because of storms. It is that freeze dried food that lasts for years. But I have two week's worth, just in case I can't get out and there is no power. But all of you will not need to buy any, since I bought it I now know that there will never be a storm like that and my great great great grandchildren will be eating it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> That would be very interesting. They would then be missing out on all the super classified information and then could not comment about the final report.


They will want the press printing their comments and photos, so some will probably decide not to look like cowards if they don't participate. Many are probably weighing their options now. It will be really fun to see them squirm trying to figure out whether to support Obama in silence or separate themselves to win reelection. I think self-interest will win out.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> In the late 50's there was also a book called "On the Beach" about Australians facing the fallout from a nuclear war. Even Stephen King's book "The Stand" brought up some thought provoking issues of post apocalyptic society (caused by disease).


"On The Beach"novel written by Nevil Shute - published 1957 ----
"On The Beach" movie 1959 - Gregory Peck, Ava Gardner &
Fred Astaire.
The book is awesome & well worth the read. A bit frightening at times - Movie also - but surely makes you sit back & think - perhaps this could happen to ALL of us. If you haven't read the book nor seen the movie, I highly recommend both.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim and CB - beautiful roses in your avatars! They smell good, too!
> 
> Good night, all. It's been lovely, but the witching hour is near. Sleep well.


 :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't prepare lamb, probably because my mom didn't, so we've not grown up liking the taste of it. It does have an odd taste to me too, Janie. Only once did I have lamb in a restaurant that I actually liked. It didn't have that 'gamey' taste.


I am the same way with fish. Mom did not cook it or like it. Same here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Your musing about the plane is so funny - really, I'm laughing as I type! Very clever.
> 
> I've been to your beautiful San Fran and I loved it. Talk about interesting places. I was there for a week staying with ex pats who fortunately knew the city very well. It is lovely, just lovely. I loved the clouds (or fog) that often obscured the tops of the buildings and created this mystical type of ambience. The street cars reminded me of the trams in Melbourne and the 'Pretty Lady' homes that lined many of the streets were gorgeous. I felt like I could live in San Francisco forever!
> 
> ...


Scares me to death flying that long! Your flight was worse.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. Jojo is not a problem child. Mitch is the one


Jojo - cute name. I'll try to remember that - Mitch is the naughty boy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite Bon glad you are back.


Thanks - it's good to be back.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They are all soooooooooo good, the yellow and red are hotter, but still have that wonderful coc-nutty taste! But the absolute, best Thai curry I've ever had was still in Perth, Australia.
> 
> What part of Australia are you in Wombat?


I live in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. Spent a lot of time in Perth however while my twin brother was posted at Pearce Air Base not far out from the city. He was there for 4 years and every year I'd spend 6 weeks with him. I loved Perth, it's a really beautiful city and the beaches are just to die for! Yes, Perth has the most amazing eateries.

How long were you in Aus WCK? Living on your west coast isn't a far stretch from Australia would you say? Very similar environment and conditions I thought.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That sounds like "One Second After" by William Forstchen. It was a really good book. He based it upon the government's EMP commission's report. The government commission made predictions on what would happen, after an EMP! Even better was a book called "Alas, Babylon" by Pat Frank.


Chilling.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pic of my flowers I told KPG I would post.


Beautiful flowers. Is the the doggie that your son had to rescue?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My son-in-law just visited Australia last week. He really likes to go there, in spite of the loooooong trip.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It is a long trip, but flying at night seemed to help me with the jet lag. It took almost a full day to go from Calgary to San Fran to Sydney to Perth. It took longer to come home because I had to clear American customs in San Fran but Calgary had American customs at it's airport.


I think he sleeps on the plane on those trips - and reads. It's for business.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojol


I love the names! Jojo and Daisy. So cute. I've always loved the name Daisy for a dog. Mitch is a visitor, isn't he?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have bought some emergency food too because of storms. It is that freeze dried food that lasts for years. But I have two week's worth, just in case I can't get out and there is no power. But all of you will not need to buy any, since I bought it I now know that there will never be a storm like that and my great great great grandchildren will be eating it.


We went through a time where we were stuck because of a hurricane. The things that we ran out of first were milk, eggs, butter, bread. Milk was the biggest thing. We have a stream for water.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In the late 50's there was also a book called "On the Beach" about Australians facing the fallout from a nuclear war. Even Stephen King's book "The Stand" brought up some thought provoking issues of post apocalyptic society (caused by disease).


I think "On the Beach" was one of the most frightening books I've ever read. It was so realistic. I think it should be required reading in college - too terrifying even for high school. Also very sad.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> "On The Beach"novel written by Nevil Shute - published 1957 ----
> "On The Beach" movie 1959 - Gregory Peck, Ava Gardner &
> Fred Astaire.
> The book is awesome & well worth the read. A bit frightening at times - Movie also - but surely makes you sit back & think - perhaps this could happen to ALL of us. If you haven't read the book nor seen the movie, I highly recommend both.


The actors and crew from the original 'On the Beach' stayed at the Chevron Hotel just out of Melbourne. Ava Gardner stated to the press she thought that Melbourne was the a___e h__e of the universe!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have bought some emergency food too because of storms. It is that freeze dried food that lasts for years. But I have two week's worth, just in case I can't get out and there is no power. But all of you will not need to buy any, since I bought it I now know that there will never be a storm like that and my great great great grandchildren will be eating it.


That's planning ahead! For your great great great grandchildren. I'm sure they'll love the meal. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They will want the press printing their comments and photos, so some will probably decide not to look like cowards if they don't participate. Many are probably weighing their options now. It will be really fun to see them squirm trying to figure out whether to support Obama in silence or separate themselves to win reelection. I think self-interest will win out.


I agree - self-interest will win out. These are politicians, after all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> "On The Beach"novel written by Nevil Shute - published 1957 ----
> "On The Beach" movie 1959 - Gregory Peck, Ava Gardner &
> Fred Astaire.
> The book is awesome & well worth the read. A bit frightening at times - Movie also - but surely makes you sit back & think - perhaps this could happen to ALL of us. If you haven't read the book nor seen the movie, I highly recommend both.


I agree - awesome. That book and movie made a tremendous impact on me. We had that nuclear threat hanging over our heads for many of our formative years. It was a heavy threat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The actors and crew from the original 'On the Beach' stayed at the Chevron Hotel just out of Melbourne. Ava Gardner stated to the press she thought that Melbourne was the a___e h__e of the universe!!!


I'm sure they loved her for that. Sheesh - how rude.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I had lamb for supper in a gyro. I had cooked a leg of lamb, sliced some and froze it, and we had some to eat. I thawed the frozen slices, warmed it and topped the lamb with Tzatziki sauce. I like lamb.


That sounds divine too. Yes, lamb is one of my favourite meats also and it's especially good in Greek dishes. Haven't attempted to cook Greek cuisine yet but when I do I am going to do lamb!

I've done lamb in a similar way that you have KC - slices of left over roast leg of lamb, in a lovely light gravy and warmed in the oven.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sure they loved her for that. Sheesh - how rude.


Bon, I had to laugh, I'm pretty sure that back in the 50's Melbourne would not have been a patch on LA or New York! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Bon, I had to laugh, I'm pretty sure that back in the 50's Melbourne would not have been a patch on LA or New York! :wink:


Oh! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jane...I divide the curry paste into 6 pieces, and add one piece to the water and frozen shrimp inside the ramen noodle cup. I only cook one cup at a time - so the meals last a week or more. I zap it in the microwave 2 minutes at a time. I stir the noodles, and heat again til cooked. Oh yeah, and I add a few drops of sesame seed oil in the Ramen noodle cup too.
> Buying the shrimp, the noodles and the curry sauce is expensive, but I do get 6 meals out of them.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like lamb but you make is sound good. You know what you are doing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Beautiful flowers. Is the the doggie that your son had to rescue?


No Mitch is a small wirehair terrier. Jojo and Daisy are the Airedales. They are mine Bon. Otis and Buster are my visitors. They are the hounds. Bassett and Blood hound.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Mitch is a small wirehair terrier. Jojo and Daisy are the Airedales.


Jojo is so cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

George Soros and Democracy Alliance Billionaires are Plotting to Hijack the 2014 Election
May 5, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield 3 Comments

25
Print This Post Print This Post

736433-d8a8fa96-d1a9-11e3-ab2b-e4c47732fa7b

With polls showing a Republican landslide in 2014, the corrupt financial interests that invented the Obama era are plotting to undermine democracy with a group named, what else, the Democracy Alliance.

Leading the effort is international economic terrorist George Soros. The former Nazi collaborator has grown quite wealthy under Obamas reign and is determined to keep him in power for as long as possible.

A group of wealthy liberal donors who helped bankroll the Center for American Progress and other major advocacy groups on the left is developing a new big-money strategy that could boost state-level Democratic candidates and mobilize core party voters.

The plan, being crafted in private by a group of about 100 donors that includes billionaire hedge fund manager George Soros and San Francisco venture capitalist Rob McKay, seeks to give Democrats a stronger hand in the redrawing of district lines for state legislatures and the U.S. House.

The effort reflects a sense among many top donors on the left that Democrats missed opportunities in 2010 to shape the redistricting process and contain the tea party wave that helped propel Republican victories around the country.

Discussions about the new plan began last week in Chicago at a four-day conference of the Democracy Alliance, the invitation-only donor group founded in 2005 to build the kind of network of think tanks and activist groups that has long flourished on the right.

While maintaining a low public profile, the alliance plays an influential role as the lefts central money hub, attracting political donors interested in more than simply making campaign contributions. Last weeks meeting at the Ritz-Carlton in Chicago drewan array of Democratic powerbrokers eager to influence the donors thinking, including White House senior adviser Valerie Jarrett, AFL-CIO President Richard Trumka and Planned Parenthood President Cecile Richards.

Many of the groups top contributors come from the partys liberal wing. That was evident last week in the conferences theme  A New Progressive Era?  and the focus by speakers such as New York Mayor Bill de Blasio on economic inequality.

The Democracy Alliance does not make contributions itself. Instead, donors who join the alliance, known as partners, are required to contribute at least $200,000 a year to groups it recommends. Among the partners are some of the countrys largest labor unions.

The system has pumped an estimated $500 million into an array of organizations on the left over the past nine years, according to the alliance.

But alliance membership has been ticking up recently, group officials said. Well-known Democratic patrons such as San Francisco hedge fund manager Tom Steyer and Houston trial lawyers Steve and Amber Mostyn joined in the past few years. Eleven new donors have come aboard in the last several months alone, officials said.

The Chicago conclave  which featured a wine party in the Ritz-Carltons sky-view presidential suite and a private tour of the Art Institute of Chicago  drew accusations of hypocrisy from Republican Party officials, who noted that the wealthy donors met privately even as Senate Majority Leader Harry M. Reid (D-Nev.) was railing about the behind-the-scenes influence of the conservative patrons Charles and David Koch.

Democracy Alliance leaders rejected that, saying its members are seeking to reduce the influence of money on politics.

What better way is there to reduce the influence of money on politics than with money on politics? Its like the time Al Capone tried cleaning up the Chicago police department by bribing all the cops.

The people who are giving money into politics here are interested in changing the system. Theyre not interested in getting return on investment, said former Stride Ride president Arnold Hiatt, who donated $1.9 million to Democratic super PACs in 2012, not including gifts to nonprofits that arent required to disclose their donors. You can focus on the irony, but its not hypocrisy because were not trying to get something for our donations.

Absolutely not. Why the very thought of it. Just look at Tom Steyer who is in no way getting anything back.

Steyer has vowed to throw his considerable political fortune behind candidates who oppose the Keystone XL pipeline. The pipeline, which an ABC News poll found is overwhelmingly favored by Americans, was delayed once again last week by the administration of Barack Obama, for whom Steyer bundled campaign contributions in the 2012 election.

Steyers Farallon Capital just happens to have major holdings in a competing pipeline company called Kinder Morgan, whose TransMountain pipe is carrying tar sands oil from a different part of Canada to Asian customers. And theyre looking to expand this operation until its bigger than Keystone XL would be!

No untoward motives. Just like Texas hurricane lawyer Steve Mostyn. Or George Soros. These noble souls are philanthropists donating money out of the goodness of their shriveled maggoty hearts.

In 2008, before a certain Chicago community organizer completed the lefts long march into the institutions of national power, a former Nazi collaborator named George Soros had a mere 11 billion dollars and was a mere 28th on the Forbes 400 list.

Now after a few years of Obama, millions of Americans are out of work, the economy is toast, and George Soros has moved up to No. 15 on the Forbes 400 with a total of 19 billion dollars.

How natural of an increase is that? Under Bush, in 2004, Soros was no. 54 on the Forbes 400 with a net worth of 7 billion. Four years later his net worth was up 4 billion. Four years after that it was up 8 billion.

Soros made twice as much under Obama as he did under Bush. He made more money during one term of Obama than his entire net worth in 2004 under Bush.

Philanthropists. Lovers of democracy. Now lets talk some more about the Koch Brothers while Harry Reid figures out how to shove some more Chinese cash into the pockets of his idiot sons.

Filed Under: The Point Tagged With: democracy alliance, George Soros
25
Print This Post Print This Post
About Daniel Greenfield

Daniel Greenfield, a Shillman Journalism Fellow at the Freedom Center, is a New York writer focusing on radical Islam. He is completing a book on the international challenges America faces in the 21st century.

Subscribe to FPM
Email Address
First Name
Last Name
Email RSS Facebook Twitter

Calendar
spencer
Wednesday Morning Club

May 12th, 2014
Robert Spencer
Los Angeles, CA
Register Here

To see a list of past speakers please click here.
FrontPage Mag
Hillary Clinton testifies
Time for Truth & Consequences on the Benghazi Cover Up
index8
UC Irvine Hillel Forces


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is terrible!!!! Soro's saying he loved being a Nazi. He is evil!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Democratic donors like George Soros, Elon Musk and Warren Buffett get rich off of Democratic policies
By Timothy P. Carney | APRIL 30, 2014 AT 4:52 PM
Topics: Beltway Confidential Warren Buffett Energy and Environment Elon Musk George Soros Subsidies Cronyism
Photo - (Thinkstock Image) (Thinkstock Image)

Democrats rail against "Big Money," "plutocrats" and "Big Business," in part to help them raise big money from plutocrats and Big Business. Ken Vogel of Politico crashed a high-dollar Dem donor event at the Ritz Carlton in Chicago, and got a few of the wealthy Democratic donors to defend their apparent hypocrisy:

The people who are giving money into politics here are interested in changing the system. Theyre not interested in getting return on investment, said former Stride Ride president Arnold Hiatt.

One liberal organizer said, George Soros isnt trying to get a tax break or relief from regulation or whatever. He is basically saying, lets have a system where somebody like me would be taxed more heavily,
Sign Up for the Timothy P. Carney newsletter!

This argument is made by liberal donors, politicians and writers everywhere: Conservative donors are donating to advance policies that enrich themselves, while liberal donors are seeking the good of the nation, not personal financial gain.

Vogel doesn't buy the argument. He cites green-energy investor Tom Steyer donating to advance green-energy subsidies and big trial lawyers lobbying against tort reform.

Let me add, off the top of my head, a few names to the list of major Democratic donors or fundraisers who stand to profit from the policies their politicians advance:

-- Democracy Alliance honcho George Soros launched a green-energy investment fund, hiring a top green-energy official from President Obama's Energy Department.

-- Obama bundler Sally Susman oversees the lobbying department at top drugmaker Pfizer, which supported, helped write and Obamacare-will-bring-drug-industry-35-billion-in-profits/">profits from Obamacare.

-- Obama donor and former Pfizer CEO Jeffrey Kindler actually got a pay raise for his lobbying to shape Obamacare.

-- Does anyone doubt that the Podestas -- the leading lobbyist-bundlers in America -- profit from Democrats getting elected?

-- Obama max donor Elon Musk sells plug-in cars and solar panels -- both of which benefit from the stimulus and other green-energy subsidies pushed by Obama. Musk has also pocketed huge federal contracts under Obama. Plus, Musk has benefited from more than half a billion in Obama export subsidies.

-- Obama bundler George Kaiser personally pushed the case for Solyndra subsidies at the White House.

-- Democratic megadonor Pat Stryker got Obama subsidies for his solar panel company.

-- Billionaire Obama fundraiser Warren Buffett profits from Obama's preferred policies on inheritance taxes, bailouts and green energy.

-- $3 million Obama bundler Michael Kempner profits from the light bulb regulations and individual mandate Obama supports.

Share this article on Facebook or Twitter
Print this article
4Comments 4Comments
Author:
Timothy P. Carney
Senior Political Columnist
The Washington Examiner

[email protected]

More from this author

Millionaire Democratic donor pal of George Soros profits from Obamacare
http://washingtonexaminer.com/democratic-donors-like-george-soros-elon-musk-and-warren-buffett-get-rich-off-of-democratic-policies/article/2547924


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That would be very interesting. They would then be missing out on all the super classified information and then could not comment about the final report.


May be why they don't want to show up. They would have to admit the wrong that was done.

How are you doing today lady is the lawn drying up?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I have bought some emergency food too because of storms. It is that freeze dried food that lasts for years. But I have two week's worth, just in case I can't get out and there is no power. But all of you will not need to buy any, since I bought it I now know that there will never be a storm like that and my great great great grandchildren will be eating it.


Hahaha! That's the way it it usually goes, isn't it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Can someone put this pic up for me?http://www.facebook.com/beatstars/photos/a.245145562204185.78110.205201112865297/716085085110228/?type=1&theater


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> "On The Beach"novel written by Nevil Shute - published 1957 ----
> "On The Beach" movie 1959 - Gregory Peck, Ava Gardner &
> Fred Astaire.
> The book is awesome & well worth the read. A bit frightening at times - Movie also - but surely makes you sit back & think - perhaps this could happen to ALL of us. If you haven't read the book nor seen the movie, I highly recommend both.


I'll have to look for it. I'd not heard of it. I like these books. They make me think and help me to be prepared, mentally. If something does happen, instead of panicking, I will be listening for my LORD to tell me what to do.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Chilling.


Yup!  Some people like romance novels, I like thrillers!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have seen the funniest thing the last 2 days. A bluebird has been sitting on Dh's car window. He flys to the mirror for a second ,looks at the reflection then sits on the top of the window. I think he is flirting with himself. So funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Israel http://www.facebook.com/UnitedWithJerusalem/photos/a.220697847959275.69010.214384815257245/861280150567705/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My dh is having his other eye surgery. Will be back later on today. It is so beautiful with the sun shining and the birds singing, flowers growing. Hope everyone has a happy day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen the funniest thing the last 2 days. A bluebird has been sitting on Dh's car window. He flys to the mirror for a second ,looks at the reflection then sits on the top of the window. I think he is flirting with himself. So funny.


Well at least him loves himself and isn't trying to crash into mirror.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Suppose to go to cabin today but leg decide to go out on me. My body goes out more than I do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Mitch is a small wirehair terrier. Jojo and Daisy are the Airedales. They are mine Bon. Otis and Buster are my visitors. They are the hounds. Bassett and Blood hound.


So Mitch is a bad LITTLE boy - we had a dog that was part terrier - also bad. You don't see Airedales much - I think they're so pretty - especially your Jojo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> George Soros and Democracy Alliance Billionaires are Plotting to Hijack the 2014 Election
> May 5, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield 3 Comments
> 
> 25
> ...


Not surprising. Soros has his fortune, now he doesn't want anyone else to get theirs - except what is doled out by the govt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1Qr7TnWG74 This is terrible!!!! Soro's saying he loved being a Nazi. He is evil!


Terrible, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Democratic donors like George Soros, Elon Musk and Warren Buffett get rich off of Democratic policies
> By Timothy P. Carney | APRIL 30, 2014 AT 4:52 PM
> Topics: Beltway Confidential Warren Buffett Energy and Environment Elon Musk George Soros Subsidies Cronyism
> Photo - (Thinkstock Image) (Thinkstock Image)
> ...


I'm saving this for future reference. Thanks, CB.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can someone put this pic up for me?http://www.facebook.com/beatstars/photos/a.245145562204185.78110.205201112865297/716085085110228/?type=1&theater


I would be happy to CB, thank you for asking


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

and here is one that I find Ironic


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can someone put this pic up for me?http://www.facebook.com/beatstars/photos/a.245145562204185.78110.205201112865297/716085085110228/?type=1&theater


I would if I knew how. Sorry. It's a good one.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Suppose to go to cabin today but leg decide to go out on me. My body goes out more than I do.


Sorry about your leg Lady, and hope you get better. 
I'm laughing at your last sentence, you are a funny lady. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yup!  Some people like romance novels, I like thrillers!


So do I! Thrillers, I mean. And sci-fi - I love hard science fiction (hard meaning lot of science/technology in it). Good sci fi isn't easy to find.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen the funniest thing the last 2 days. A bluebird has been sitting on Dh's car window. He flys to the mirror for a second ,looks at the reflection then sits on the top of the window. I think he is flirting with himself. So funny.


Oh, I'll bet that's just what he's doing. They're beautiful birds. I'd love to attract some to my yard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Israel http://www.facebook.com/UnitedWithJerusalem/photos/a.220697847959275.69010.214384815257245/861280150567705/?type=1&theater


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh is having his other eye surgery. Will be back later on today. It is so beautiful with the sun shining and the birds singing, flowers growing. Hope everyone has a happy day.


A friend of mine is having her first today. Good luck to both!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Suppose to go to cabin today but leg decide to go out on me. My body goes out more than I do.


 :lol: I hope it gets better soon. I shouldn't laugh, my body is going to pot - in so many ways!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I would if I knew how. Sorry. It's a good one.


Good morning Bon, It's the last post on pg 169. it is a good one, great job CB.

good luck to your friend Bon! CB good luck to to DH.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good morning Bon, It's the last post on pg 169. it is a good one, great job CB.


Hi, Gali! Nice of you to post for us - funny picture, true words.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Gali! Nice of you to post for us - funny picture, true words.


 No problem Bon, voted this AM in the primary, now I need to go to work for awhile. Talk later friends


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good morning each and everyone!

We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?

Have a wonderful day all y'all...!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yup!  Some people like romance novels, I like thrillers!


I love thrillers, too. Lee Child, Finder, DeMille, etc.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen the funniest thing the last 2 days. A bluebird has been sitting on Dh's car window. He flys to the mirror for a second ,looks at the reflection then sits on the top of the window. I think he is flirting with himself. So funny.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh is having his other eye surgery. Will be back later on today. It is so beautiful with the sun shining and the birds singing, flowers growing. Hope everyone has a happy day.


My best to him for success and fast healing. My prayers and thoughts will be with him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh is having his other eye surgery. Will be back later on today. It is so beautiful with the sun shining and the birds singing, flowers growing. Hope everyone has a happy day.


All will be well. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good morning each and everyone!
> 
> We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?
> 
> Have a wonderful day all y'all...!


Happy Belated Anniversary!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> They will want the press printing their comments and photos, so some will probably decide not to look like cowards if they don't participate. Many are probably weighing their options now. It will be really fun to see them squirm trying to figure out whether to support Obama in silence or separate themselves to win reelection. I think self-interest will win out.


I agree; the Dems' egos will win out. I think they'll complain and moan and groan loudly and often saying "There is no there there," except they'll want to be part of the Special Committee to keep their noses and hands in the reporting and evidence while trying to control some part of the process.

Hopefully Gowdy gets the authority as well as the title to not allow that to happen. I want Gowdy to subpoena everyone who was part of this tragedy including Hillary, those in Libya and even the President.

It confirms to me that lies were told and Hillary and Obama were negligent in their duties. Otherwise, the Dems wouldn't care that a Special Committee is being formed nor think about boycotting it. It tells me the Dems KNOW Benghazi is nothing BUT lies and cover-ups, so naturally, the Dems want it to go away and have silence over it all.

Interesting events these last few days. Just in time to have Gowdy bring the truth to light and ruin (for the Dems who are most guilty in all the lies and coverups) the 2014 and 2016 elections. The Repubs aren't stupid and have finally learned from the lying Dems how to delay and change up-coming elections.

Anyone in Congress should want the truth. No one in Congress should be against a Special Committee which is the only way to the truth. Anyone who balks at the Committee, doesn't care to learn or hear the truth and, therefore, already knows it and is desperately trying to suppress it.

A disgraceful and embarrassing display by the Admin, the Press and the Dems in Congress.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I live in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. Spent a lot of time in Perth however while my twin brother was posted at Pearce Air Base not far out from the city. He was there for 4 years and every year I'd spend 6 weeks with him. I loved Perth, it's a really beautiful city and the beaches are just to die for! Yes, Perth has the most amazing eateries.
> 
> How long were you in Aus WCK? Living on your west coast isn't a far stretch from Australia would you say? Very similar environment and conditions I thought.


My first posting was 5 weeks in Apr/May and then came back for 6 months Oct to Mar. I stayed at Mounts Bay which was just a few blocks walk to the City Centre. DH joined me for a couple weeks in Apr and then for 6 weeks from mid Dec to end of Jan.

His mother had cousins in Albany and we went down for a weekend visit. Also saw New Denmark, some very beautiful underground caves (getting down there made me feel claustrophobic), Margaret River wineries, beautiful beaches and parks. Also toured a ship and submarine at a naval base and the prison at Freemantle and took a trip across to Rotsnest. Made some very good friends that came to visit in Canada as well.

DH's youngest sister married an Aussie and lives in NSW not too far from Brisbane. We spent Christmas with them and also visited them several times over the years. One of the nephews loved wombats so we got him a big stuffed one for Christmas that year.

Canada's west coast is much cooler than Australia's. The heat is the one thing I found difficult with Australia. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> The actors and crew from the original 'On the Beach' stayed at the Chevron Hotel just out of Melbourne. Ava Gardner stated to the press she thought that Melbourne was the a___e h__e of the universe!!!


Now that was just rude.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh is having his other eye surgery. Will be back later on today. It is so beautiful with the sun shining and the birds singing, flowers growing. Hope everyone has a happy day.


Will be thinking of him; prayers to go as well as the first.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Suppose to go to cabin today but leg decide to go out on me. My body goes out more than I do.


Sorry about the leg, but did have to laugh at how you put it. Love your humour Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good morning each and everyone!
> 
> We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?
> 
> Have a wonderful day all y'all...!


Congrats Gerslay; Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm afraid I lost my temper, I posted on the forbidden thread. Why do they have to bad mouth my Governor when he has done so much to help the people of Wisconsin. Our taxes are going down, both real estate and income tax. He is treating everyone equal. No pardons means no pardons. He had his day in court. The verdict and sentence were proper for his crime. Now I'll get off my soapbox.


Joey, that bunch is AOW--nothing more so they took over your thread to just be hateful. Left alone they will start picking on each other or come to our thread to spew their anger!

Hugs, dear friend! Janie. This is for you!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Suppose to go to cabin today but leg decide to go out on me. My body goes out more than I do.


Which one has more fun?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats Gerslay; Happy Anniversary!


Yes, Gerslay. Happy Anniversary and congratulations on your many years of wedded bliss.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Gerslay! Great job on your 2nd run. :thumbup: 

Yarnie, I'm sorry to hear about your leg; but you certainly are funny telling about it.

CB: I'm hoping all goes well for DH's surgery. Bestest prayers!
Love your beautiful flowers but especially loved seeing Jojo - so cute.

Has anyone heard from Solo? I'm concerned as I saw major fires in her state on the news last evening. Hope she is OK.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good morning each and everyone!
> 
> We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?
> 
> Have a wonderful day all y'all...!


Happy anniversary dear lady & great date for a wedding. My youngest DD's Anniversary is 10/10.

Ours is 6/30 won't give year! DH bd is 3/30 so we thought the date would be great.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway; the yardage fabric is for _you_. I do not wish you to make a quilt from it to give to charity. I hoped you would like the colors and create something for yourself to enjoy. If you wish to give away anything you create with the yardage or fat quarters, it is your choice. I only wished to give you something pretty to work with bought especially for you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, we're home, will vote & go to dentist! I sure get confused sometimes. DD's garden planted, tractor repaired, clothes line poles set in cement, chicken coop built for 140 chicks that will arrive on the 17th so DH drove home last evening.

I'm tired, but things such as laundry must be done. Will chat later but must take a nap. Hugs to all!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I have to sit back and smile. This thread is chock full of friends, fellowship, caring and sharing. 

So many people from different parts of the world, all coming together to enjoy sharing and caring for one another.

Cannot get better than that! 

Choose Joy!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a movie story to tell too. Seeing Wombys post reminded me of it.
Has anyone ever heard of the movie 'Matewan'? It was filmed in my county a few miles from here.It was filmed in 1987 and some people from the town here had small parts as extras.
Here`s what it`s about http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093509/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Our friend Bill next door has a friend who was hired as the driver for the cast and crew. At the end of filming he was driving James Earl Jones back to his hotel room. They got chatting and the driver happened to mention that his wife was making cornbread and beans for supper. James Earl Jones eyes lit up like a Christmas tree and he asked Bills friend if it would be an imposition to invite himself to dinner as that was his fave meal when he was growing up. Bills friend went to the nearest pay phone to ask his wife to set an extra place for dinner.
When James Earl Jones walked into the house, the drivers wife nearly fainted when she saw who the dinner guest was. People say that Hollywood types are really standoffish and rude, but James was the most nicest down to earth person they had ever met. After the star struck awkwardness had died down, it was if they had been friends forever, and they chatted for hours at the dinner table. James even complimented the drivers wife who said her meal was as good as his Mothers, and he even offered to help wash up the dishes afterwards.
When James Earl Jones was driven back to his hotel room, the drivers wife packed up the leftovers. It`s something that family will treasure forever.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is the Eden . It just open up the last 2 days. I showed you the buds the other day. Yes it is fragrant. Not as much as the Don Juan.


Yes, it is Eden rose, the coloring gives it away right off. The shape is fully opened, and at that stage of openness, it looks like an D.Austin's rose, either Graham Thomas, Heritage, or many others in this color category. His roses have the appearance of cabbage roses, and the open stage is quartered (a division into 4 quarters can be apparent when looking at fully opened bloom). Also, the environment affects the appearance of the flower. Sometimes even in the same garden.  
Does your Eden Rose throw a lot of sprays? (many flowers on the same cane end)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway; the yardage fabric is for _you_. I do not wish you to make a quilt from it to give to charity. I hoped you would like the colors and create something for yourself to enjoy. If you wish to give away anything you create with the yardage or fat quarters, it is your choice. I only wished to give you something pretty to work with bought especially for you!


Oh, I love the colors but thought the fabric was for charity. I'll look for a pattern as thanks for the gift as I don't have many quilts for my own use.

Since all of the fabric was given to me for charity, that is why I made so many & gave them away. The fabric was not mine to keep! The batting/backing also didn't belong to me either.

Thank you so much for the beautiful colors & backing as I have batting. After some yard work/garden work finished I'll get busy so you can see it finished. I don't have a pattern yet but will start looking or if you have a nice one please tell the name & I'll go to library to search for the pattern.

Hugs, dear friend, Janie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good morning each and everyone!
> 
> We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?
> 
> Have a wonderful day all y'all...!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love thrillers, too. Lee Child, Finder, DeMille, etc.


Lisa Gardner, Jeffrey Deaver.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> OK, we're home, will vote & go to dentist! I sure get confused sometimes. DD's garden planted, tractor repaired, clothes line poles set in cement, chicken coop built for 140 chicks that will arrive on the 17th so DH drove home last evening.
> 
> I'm tired, but things such as laundry must be done. Will chat later but must take a nap. Hugs to all!


Beautiful deck and surroundings!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pic of my flowers I told KPG I would post.


Your garden looks very peaceful and the flowers are beautiful. I know the pink rose is Eden Rose, and the red is unidentified, but what about the rest of your flowers? Your pooch is absolutely adorable and looks like he's a little of the playful 'impishness' in him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I love the colors but thought the fabric was for charity. I'll look for a pattern as thanks for the gift as I don't have many quilts for my own use.
> 
> Since all of the fabric was given to me for charity, that is why I made so many & gave them away. The fabric was not mine to keep! The batting/backing also didn't belong to me either.
> 
> ...


Janeway, you are a space shot! Why do you think I asked you what colors you might like to create a quilt for _yourself_? :-D

You told me "yellow" so the yellow/teals/rusts fabric yards are for YOU to create a quilt for YOU. I went shopping and chose those fabrics specifically to hopefully suit your tastes. That is also why you have uncut yardage so you don't have a poorly coordinated quilt for yourself.

I sent the coordinating "baby" fat quarters so you could make baby quilts to donate or give to folks of your choosing.

You mentioned that people give you mismatched scraps that you normally piece together and give back to a charity.

I wanted you to have fabrics for YOU that were bought with YOU in mind, so you could make something pretty for yourself.

Girl, do I have to teach you everything?   

P.S. I'm not a quilter although I have some patterns/books. I'll look through and see if anything might be pleasing to you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, you are a space shot! Why do you think I asked you what colors you might like to create a quilt for _yourself_? :-D
> 
> You told me "yellow" so the yellow/teals/rusts fabric yards are for YOU to create a quilt for YOU. I went shopping and chose those fabrics specifically to hopefully suit your tastes. That is also why you have uncut yardage so you don't have a poorly coordinated quilt for yourself.
> 
> ...


Hey, Janey. I have oodles of quilting books. Need any ideas?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> "On The Beach"novel written by Nevil Shute - published 1957 ----
> "On The Beach" movie 1959 - Gregory Peck, Ava Gardner &
> Fred Astaire.
> The book is awesome & well worth the read. A bit frightening at times - Movie also - but surely makes you sit back & think - perhaps this could happen to ALL of us. If you haven't read the book nor seen the movie, I highly recommend both.


Saw the movie not too long ago. Gregory Peck,...hmm.... .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can someone put this pic up for me?http://www.facebook.com/beatstars/photos/a.245145562204185.78110.205201112865297/716085085110228/?type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to sit back and smile. This thread is chock full of friends, fellowship, caring and sharing.
> 
> So many people from different parts of the world, all coming together to enjoy sharing and caring for one another.
> 
> ...


It's much better now that you are back!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have a movie story to tell too. Seeing Wombys post reminded me of it.
> Has anyone ever heard of the movie 'Matewan'? It was filmed in my county a few miles from here.It was filmed in 1987 and some people from the town here had small parts as extras.
> Here`s what it`s about http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093509/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> ...


Great story. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lisa Gardner, Jeffrey Deaver.


I have never read Lisa Gardner's books. I thought they would not be good. Maybe I made a mistake.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Beautiful deck and surroundings!


Yes, looks great.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen the funniest thing the last 2 days. A bluebird has been sitting on Dh's car window. He flys to the mirror for a second ,looks at the reflection then sits on the top of the window. I think he is flirting with himself. So funny.


Happened to our car two yrs ago. The car became coated with bird poop! :-( :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Israel http://www.facebook.com/UnitedWithJerusalem/photos/a.220697847959275.69010.214384815257245/861280150567705/?type=1&theater


Mazel Tov, Israel! and continued God's blessings.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Suppose to go to cabin today but leg decide to go out on me. My body goes out more than I do.


Clever and witty, Yarnie! Hope it finds its way back :XD:  :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh is having his other eye surgery. Will be back later on today. It is so beautiful with the sun shining and the birds singing, flowers growing. Hope everyone has a happy day.


Hope all goes well with him and surgery. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good morning each and everyone!
> 
> We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?
> 
> Have a wonderful day all y'all...!


Happy Anniversary, Gerslay! Hope you have many, many more, and may they all be happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> OK, we're home, will vote & go to dentist! I sure get confused sometimes. DD's garden planted, tractor repaired, clothes line poles set in cement, chicken coop built for 140 chicks that will arrive on the 17th so DH drove home last evening.
> 
> I'm tired, but things such as laundry must be done. Will chat later but must take a nap. Hugs to all!


Lovely place and view. Lot of work to keep it up, I'll bet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have a movie story to tell too. Seeing Wombys post reminded me of it.
> Has anyone ever heard of the movie 'Matewan'? It was filmed in my county a few miles from here.It was filmed in 1987 and some people from the town here had small parts as extras.
> Here`s what it`s about http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093509/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> ...


They'll be repeating this story for generations, Wendy Bee.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We went through a time where we were stuck because of a hurricane. The things that we ran out of first were milk, eggs, butter, bread. Milk was the biggest thing. We have a stream for water.


Those are the first items to fly off the grocery shelves when a storm is coming.

They say to prepare for 7 days after a hurricane. Every person and animal in the house should have enough food and water for 7 days. There is no telling how long it will take to get emergency personnel to your area after a storm.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh is having his other eye surgery. Will be back later on today. It is so beautiful with the sun shining and the birds singing, flowers growing. Hope everyone has a happy day.


i hope the surgery goes well for your DH.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good morning each and everyone!
> 
> We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?
> 
> Have a wonderful day all y'all...!


Happy anniversary Gerslay.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree; the Dems' egos will win out. I think they'll complain and moan and groan loudly and often saying "There is no there there," except they'll want to be part of the Special Committee to keep their noses and hands in the reporting and evidence while trying to control some part of the process.
> 
> Hopefully Gowdy gets the authority as well as the title to not allow that to happen. I want Gowdy to subpoena everyone who was part of this tragedy including Hillary, those in Libya and even the President.
> 
> ...


I heard Gowdy say that he intends to subpoena everyone that he thinks has the information he needs. He is not afraid to go for the jugular, so to speak.

I also heard that Obama, Hillary and the head of NSA were not present at any time in the situation room during the attack. I know they all have cell phones, but really - none were present. They were probably all together coming up with the video story.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> Gerslay wrote:
> Good morning each and everyone!
> 
> We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?
> ...


Happy 36 years of wedded bliss Gerslay. A great choice for a wedding day.
Enjoy your wonderful anniversary.

:thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard Gowdy say that he intends to subpoena everyone that he thinks has the information he needs. He is not afraid to go for the jugular, so to speak.
> 
> I also heard that Obama, Hillary and the head of NSA were not present at any time in the situation room during the attack. I know they all have cell phones, but really - none were present. They were probably all together coming up with the video story.


o, hellery, and their cronies are nothing but a bunch of weasels. I have no doubt that they were talking on their cell phones but only to corroborate alibis.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think "On the Beach" was one of the most frightening books I've ever read. It was so realistic. I think it should be required reading in college - too terrifying even for high school. Also very sad.


You need to read Left Behind by Tim Lahaye. It is what the world will be like after the Rapture of the Church. He went on to make a series out of it. I couldn't put it down. I had to wait a year in between while he was writing them. I couldn't sleep at night because I wanted to read the whole book in a day. Very eye opening and good read. Has anyone else read it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Anniversary Gerslay! Great job on your 2nd run. :thumbup:
> 
> Yarnie, I'm sorry to hear about your leg; but you certainly are funny telling about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concern KPG. The fires were around Oklahoma City. We had a few around here in a neighboring town. Those were put out quickly with little damage. The ground is so dry here. We are -6 inches below in rainfall this year to date. Add that to last year's negative amount and we are extremely dry. We should be getting a bit of rain this weekend and hopefully it will give the ground a good soaking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I would be happy to CB, thank you for asking


Finding this out lately with a so called friend. :?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> o, hellery, and their cronies are nothing but a bunch of weasels. I have no doubt that they were talking on their cell phones but only to corroborate alibis.


It won`t change the LIV`s minds, they want Hillary as their next president. It will be forgotten by dems by the time 2015 and 2016 roll around.
The truth be darned. She deserves to be in a jail cell along with the o admin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good morning Bon, It's the last post on pg 169. it is a good one, great job CB.
> 
> good luck to your friend Bon! CB good luck to to DH.


Thank you . We are home and so far he is fine. Hope your friend does well too Bon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good morning each and everyone!
> 
> We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?
> 
> Have a wonderful day all y'all...!


Happy Birthday to Gerslay and dh!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Those are the first items to fly off the grocery shelves when a storm is coming.
> 
> They say to prepare for 7 days after a hurricane. Every person and animal in the house should have enough food and water for 7 days. There is no telling how long it will take to get emergency personnel to your area after a storm.


I know so well. We were out for 3 weeks. I went crazy without milk.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It won`t change the LIV`s minds, they want Hillary as their next president. It will be forgotten by dems by the time 2015 and 2016 roll around.
> The truth be darned. She deserves to be in a jail cell along with the o admin.


The word (joke) around the campfire last night was who would be Hillary's running mate. The only name that popped up was Bill Clinton. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> OK, we're home, will vote & go to dentist! I sure get confused sometimes. DD's garden planted, tractor repaired, clothes line poles set in cement, chicken coop built for 140 chicks that will arrive on the 17th so DH drove home last evening.
> 
> I'm tired, but things such as laundry must be done. Will chat later but must take a nap. Hugs to all!


Your dd deck is wonderful. A lot of chicks. What is she going to do with so many?
Go take a nap so you will be rested up.♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Mazel Tov, Israel! and continued God's blessings.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I have a movie story to tell too. Seeing Wombys post reminded me of it.
> Has anyone ever heard of the movie 'Matewan'? It was filmed in my county a few miles from here.It was filmed in 1987 and some people from the town here had small parts as extras.
> Here`s what it`s about http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093509/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> ...


Great shared story WBee - thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to sit back and smile. This thread is chock full of friends, fellowship, caring and sharing.
> 
> So many people from different parts of the world, all coming together to enjoy sharing and caring for one another.
> 
> ...


Its great isn't it?! Love spending time with everyone on FF.♥☺


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard Gowdy say that he intends to subpoena everyone that he thinks has the information he needs. He is not afraid to go for the jugular, so to speak.
> 
> I also heard that Obama, Hillary and the head of NSA were not present at any time in the situation room during the attack. I know they all have cell phones, but really - none were present. They were probably all together coming up with the video story.


Ha! I have my thoughts and none of them we're doing as you suggested. I think they all left their duties and responsibilities to their underlings. I believe they are incompetent and did nothing which is why they had to cover-up after it all went so wrong.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to read Left Behind by Tim Lahaye. It is what the world will be like after the Rapture of the Church. He went on to make a series out of it. I couldn't put it down. I had to wait a year in between while he was writing them. I couldn't sleep at night because I wanted to read the whole book in a day. Very eye opening and good read. Has anyone else read it?


I have the series but haven't read it yet. My sister said about the series as you just did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, it is Eden rose, the coloring gives it away right off. The shape is fully opened, and at that stage of openness, it looks like an D.Austin's rose, either Graham Thomas, Heritage, or many others in this color category. His roses have the appearance of cabbage roses, and the open stage is quartered (a division into 4 quarters can be apparent when looking at fully opened bloom). Also, the environment affects the appearance of the flower. Sometimes even in the same garden.
> Does your Eden Rose throw a lot of sprays? (many flowers on the same cane end)


Yes. I have one shaped into a tree right now that has blooms on the end.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for the concern KPG. The fires were around Oklahoma City. We had a few around here in a neighboring town. Those were put out quickly with little damage. The ground is so dry here. We are -6 inches below in rainfall this year to date. Add that to last year's negative amount and we are extremely dry. We should be getting a bit of rain this weekend and hopefully it will give the ground a good soaking.


Good to hear you're OK in OK. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes. Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes. Thank you. To Jokim for the pic about wolf in sheep clothing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Hey, Janey. I have oodles of quilting books. Need any ideas?


Jane, I don't have any quilting materials for you, but I heard of an interesting study. Quilting was mentioned specifically as something that helps your brain! They said it's because there's so much to it - measuring, matching, etc. So - no wonder you're so smart! I'd better learn how to quilt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The word (joke) around the campfire last night was who would be Hillary's running mate. The only name that popped up was Bill Clinton. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Elizabeth (faux Cherokee) Warren or Hillbilly's assistant, Aberdeen or whatever the heck her name is. (Married to the Weiner dude).

Had another thought, what about Valerie Jarrett?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Elizabeth (faux Cherokee) Warren or Hillbilly's assistant, Aberdeen or whatever the heck her name is. (Married to the Weiner dude).


The Weiner dude - that shall be his name forevermore! You are such a wit, KPG - no wonder we missed you so much.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The Weiner dude - that shall be his name forevermore! You are such a wit, KPG - no wonder we missed you so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pic of my flowers I told KPG I would post.


Jokim I can't see the pics of flowers . They are iris, dianthus (pinks) and don't know what the climber is. It must be something I got from my plant swap.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to read Left Behind by Tim Lahaye. It is what the world will be like after the Rapture of the Church. He went on to make a series out of it. I couldn't put it down. I had to wait a year in between while he was writing them. I couldn't sleep at night because I wanted to read the whole book in a day. Very eye opening and good read. Has anyone else read it?


I heard about Tim and his series about the Rapture but have not read any of his books. Will try to find them and read them this summer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I heard about Tim and his series about the Rapture but have not read any of his books. Will try to find them and read them this summer.


You will love them and share them with everyone you know.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Elizabeth (faux Cherokee) Warren or Hillbilly's assistant, Aberdeen or whatever the heck her name is. (Married to the Weiner dude).
> 
> Had another thought, what about Valerie Jarrett?


The thought of Fauxahantis Liarwatha as VP makes my blood run cold.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I heard about Tim and his series about the Rapture but have not read any of his books. Will try to find them and read them this summer.


I've read the series and DW read the prequel books, they were fantastic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The thought of Fauxahantis Liarwatha as VP makes my blood run cold.


Ohhhhh too funny Wendy! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The thought of Fauxahantis Liarwatha as VP makes my blood run cold.


Clever play on words, Wendy Bee. Thanks for the chuckle. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The thought of Fauxahantis Liarwatha as VP makes my blood run cold.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

What a great name! .... just got up off the floor .... thanks for the laugh.

Except, I'm not happy you threw me to the floor. I worked in the yard cleaning up the garden beds for six hours on Sat and still cannot stretch my hamstrings muscles that I've since realized I still have. I have a hard time walking never mind picking myself up off the floor for Fauxahantis Liarwatha!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> and here is one that I find Ironic


To funny but lately everything to me is funny. The world has gone crazy and I just sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The thought of Fauxahantis Liarwatha as VP makes my blood run cold.


I just went thru my liar pics and found her


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It won`t change the LIV`s minds, they want Hillary as their next president. It will be forgotten by dems by the time 2015 and 2016 roll around.
> The truth be darned. She deserves to be in a jail cell along with the o admin.


Prime example of their having little or no moral compass for which they base their decisions as to who they want for leaders.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good morning each and everyone!
> 
> We're having fun...had a big family "thing" at Benehanas last night but today is our 36th anniversary. (5/6/78...yes we picked the date on purpose.) Pretty good for the second time around, doncha think!?
> 
> Have a wonderful day all y'all...!


Glad you are having funl But really Bend ha na's Stop bend and ha ha n's and no na na allowed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I just went thru my liar pics and found her


 :XD: Perfect; thanks for the translation.

I'd say Fauxahantis Liarawatha needs a good lawyer to change her name, but she has one, her corrupt daughter. You know, the lawyer who used the state's money to get residents coerced into signing up for the Dem primary and ballots and party on the taxpayer's funds. That one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Which one has more fun?


What what you have to even ask. None If I go out It's a miracle I can make it back. Speaking of backs, no not worth even speaking about that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I just went thru my liar pics and found her


LMAO!!! Love it


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I just went thru my liar pics and found her


Just noticed, she resembles Pelosi in this image.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The thought of Fauxahantis Liarwatha as VP makes my blood run cold.


You crack me up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The thought of Fauxahantis Liarwatha as VP makes my blood run cold.


Oh you beautiful and intelligent too. :wink: :wink:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I must go, I am trying to do to many things at once, and laughing is interupting. I keep having to wipe the tears away...you funny girls


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News heard to day. Pol low see has now said that the committee should be equal amounts of Dems and Republicans. Gee I was really hoping that the Dems would not show up like they said they would. 

Oh and Monica L wants all to get pass her little fun time with the Billy Boy. Just like Hill bob wants to get past Benegazi(not going to look it up ) Wants Blue dress burnt. Funny from New's caster asking what Billy Bob will do as the second Husband. Notice I said second like second time around the block looking for a swell time.
Boy now that's a picture I can live with out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I just went thru my liar pics and found her


ha ha ha now that is a scary picture.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> News heard to day. Pol low see has now said that the committee should be equal amounts of Dems and Republicans. Gee I was really hoping that the Dems would not show up like they said they would.


That didn't take long. As I predicated earlier today, the Dems' egos wouldn't allow them to stay way.

Remember Pelozi, "Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, nothing new that I saw in those e-mails." That's because YOU didn't read any of them to find out what is in them!

I wonder if she can read?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane, I don't have any quilting materials for you, but I heard of an interesting study. Quilting was mentioned specifically as something that helps your brain! They said it's because there's so much to it - measuring, matching, etc. So - no wonder you're so smart! I'd better learn how to quilt.


Yeah, so what happened in my case? :?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That didn't take long. As I predicated earlier today, the Dems' egos wouldn't allow them to stay way.
> 
> Remember Pelozi, "Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi, nothing new that I saw in those e-mails." That's because YOU didn't read any of them to find out what is in them!
> 
> I wonder if she can read?


No to many face lifts no more room for brains. It was pulled so tight it squeaky.

Nope remember if you want to know what it says you have to pass it first.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just noticed, she resembles Pelosi in this image.


Lol! That was my exact same thought.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! That was my exact same thought.


We both must have quilter's brains; except I don't quilt! Frankly, they both look crazy.

So what's your excuse? I know you're an excellent quilter, so I'm pretty certain you have well exercised your brain.

Me, not so much. My excuse is, I'm a work in progress. All my creative talents WILL help my brain, but just haven't kicked in yet.

(Sorry, for delayed posting, DH called and I stepped away.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have a black thumb, therefore no flowers. Love to look at them, but unable to have them in the house.
> 
> I am a cat person, currently cat-less, My husband says he doesn't want one, but think he missed her when I was working.
> 
> I found my Green Bay Packer cat on a site on knitting sweaters for cats to keep them warm. When I was young we would dress our kittens in doll clothes and put them in a bed. They would sleep there even after we went on to play with something else.


Funny Joeys. My sister used to put baby clothes on our dog and push her around in a baby buggy. Your cat pic is cute.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To funny but lately everything to me is funny. The world has gone crazy and I just sit back and enjoy it.


Isn't that the truth, Yarnie. The world is turned on its head. Morally bankrupt and lawless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ummm does this look like something KPG has gotten her hands on?http://www.facebook.com/greenrenaissance/photos/a.431343036883486.105415.120085081342618/778179888866464/?type=1&theater  Just sayin'


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/greenrenaissance/photos/a.431343036883486.105415.120085081342618/778179888866464/?type=1&theater Ohhh!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Gersley. It's always great to celebrate with family, and it is good for them to see the joy of having a life partner.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Sharing some funnies with you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love the doggies pictures. The black lab looks like my db's dog Murphy. Murphy would hold Millies mouth so she couldn't eat. My dd called a couple of hours ago. Sil had to put down their Sheltie . She was down in her back and lost her body functions. She said my sil was at the field crying because he had to do it. Love our pet children. Say a little prayer for my gs's. Fifi has been with them most of their life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have a black thumb, therefore no flowers. Love to look at them, but unable to have them in the house.
> 
> I am a cat person, currently cat-less, My husband says he doesn't want one, but think he missed her when I was working.
> 
> I found my Green Bay Packer cat on a site on knitting sweaters for cats to keep them warm. When I was young we would dress our kittens in doll clothes and put them in a bed. They would sleep there even after we went on to play with something else.


You were lucky that the kittens did what you wanted them to do. I could never get a cat to even come to me when I called her. They are very independent. Although, male cats are more cooperative and approachable. IMO


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ummm does this look like something KPG has gotten her hands on?http://www.facebook.com/greenrenaissance/photos/a.431343036883486.105415.120085081342618/778179888866464/?type=1&theater  Just sayin'


Nice. I like the faux painted effect w/o the paint.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love the doggies pictures. The black lab looks like my db's dog Murphy. Murphy would hold Millies mouth so she couldn't eat. My dd called a couple of hours ago. Sil had to put down their Sheltie . She was down in her back and lost her body functions. She said my sil was at the field crying because he had to do it. Love our pet children. Say a little prayer for my gs's. Fifi has been with them most of their life.


It is the saddest time when a beloved pet has to be put down. You don't want to see them suffer either. Awful.
Prayers are going their way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Sharing some funnies with you!


Darling pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Darling pictures. Thanks for sharing.


You are welcome!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is the saddest time when a beloved pet has to be put down. You don't want to see them suffer either. Awful.
> Prayers are going their way.


Thanks Jokim. I just asked her how the boys took it. Andrew the oldest cried and went to bed but Matthew hasn't realized it yet. DD bought a puppy last year so they have her .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is the saddest time when a beloved pet has to be put down. You don't want to see them suffer either. Awful.
> Prayers are going their way.


I think my dog tried to communicate to me that he was sick for months. I only realized it after a long while - when he was gone. With my present dogs, I won't make the same mistake. Our dogs really communicate with us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have a movie story to tell too. Seeing Wombys post reminded me of it.
> Has anyone ever heard of the movie 'Matewan'? It was filmed in my county a few miles from here.It was filmed in 1987 and some people from the town here had small parts as extras.
> Here`s what it`s about http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093509/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> ...


What a wonderful story as I like James Earl Jones, his voice, smile & mannerisms. He is a great actor.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What a wonderful story as I like James Earl Jones, his voice, smile & mannerisms. He is a great actor.


He is a great actor!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ummm does this look like something KPG has gotten her hands on?http://www.facebook.com/greenrenaissance/photos/a.431343036883486.105415.120085081342618/778179888866464/?type=1&theater  Just sayin'


Well, excusseee me! I'm getting sick and tired of always being the brunt of your electrifying jokes.



Although, this was an interesting one ..... just sayin' :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Sharing some funnies with you!


Sometimes! I really enjoyed your animal images. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to sit back and smile. This thread is chock full of friends, fellowship, caring and sharing.
> 
> So many people from different parts of the world, all coming together to enjoy sharing and caring for one another.
> 
> ...


I'm sooooooo happy to have you back with us as you were missed. I also choose JOY!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have a black thumb, therefore no flowers. Love to look at them, but unable to have them in the house.
> 
> I am a cat person, currently cat-less, My husband says he doesn't want one, but think he missed her when I was working.
> 
> I found my Green Bay Packer cat on a site on knitting sweaters for cats to keep them warm. When I was young we would dress our kittens in doll clothes and put them in a bed. They would sleep there even after we went on to play with something else.


Your avatar is so cute. I love when folks use their own photos for their avatars; I realize we cannot always, but it does show ones personality, I think, when we do.

Most of my avatars are my own photos. I love taking them and using them. My present one is our peach tree that I took photos of last spring. It was gorgeous. I expect it to be just as pretty this year. (soon)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, excusseee me! I'm getting sick and tired of always being the brunt of your electrifying jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> Although, this was an interesting one ..... just sayin' :-D


Interesting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Hey, Janey. I have oodles of quilting books. Need any ideas?


I'll take a photo of the fabric KPG sent to me & maybe you would have a lovely pattern to fit the colors, thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, it is Eden rose, the coloring gives it away right off. The shape is fully opened, and at that stage of openness, it looks like an D.Austin's rose, either Graham Thomas, Heritage, or many others in this color category. His roses have the appearance of cabbage roses, and the open stage is quartered (a division into 4 quarters can be apparent when looking at fully opened bloom). Also, the environment affects the appearance of the flower. Sometimes even in the same garden.
> Does your Eden Rose throw a lot of sprays? (many flowers on the same cane end)


Beautiful rose Jokim.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It is the saddest time when a beloved pet has to be put down. You don't want to see them suffer either. Awful.
> Prayers are going their way.


I know what you mean, our black chow we had for 16 years got down and we took her to vet and he gave her a shot. It was 5 years before I could get another dog, this one was a golden retriever,named Lucy. She was daddy's baby, she lived for 9 years, she whined all night till I got home to be with her than had a heart attack and passed.Zoe was just 6 weeks old and if we had not bought her I could not have suffered with another puppy.I'm just an old mushy heart when it comes to puppies.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> o, hellery, and their cronies are nothing but a bunch of weasels. I have no doubt that they were talking on their cell phones but only to corroborate alibis.


Do you mean o, hellary what difference does it make clinton?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm sooooooo happy to have you back with us as you were missed. I also choose JOY!


Thanks Jane; I hope you mean we changed for the better (referring to your image). 

When you _choose_ Joy it is very difficult to be down or unhappy. My belief always.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Interesting!


It was interesting, wasn't it? So creative the things available today to beautify our lives.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to read Left Behind by Tim Lahaye. It is what the world will be like after the Rapture of the Church. He went on to make a series out of it. I couldn't put it down. I had to wait a year in between while he was writing them. I couldn't sleep at night because I wanted to read the whole book in a day. Very eye opening and good read. Has anyone else read it?


I read it! I was like you, couldn't wait for the next one to come out! Great books! I thought the first one was the slowest but after that, I couldn't put them down. I have since come to believe that the Rapture will come after the tribulation. Other than that, I think it will be like that or worse.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> What a wonderful story as I like James Earl Jones, his voice, smile & mannerisms. He is a great actor.


James has the most gorgeous voice doesn`t he. I could listen to him read the phone book. And his laugh is so infectious.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> o, hellery, and their cronies are nothing but a bunch of weasels. I have no doubt that they were talking on their cell phones but only to corroborate alibis.


Yes, don't forget what she said!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have the series but haven't read it yet. My sister said about the series as you just did.


Don't judge it by the first book. The first book just sets up the story line. It gets really good after that!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The thought of Fauxahantis Liarwatha as VP makes my blood run cold.


Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My new fave author is Anna Jacobs. I bought 12 of her books last year. I`m now reading them again. Most of her books are set around early 20th century Lancashire.
It`s my opinion that Anna Jacobs is a better author than Catherine Cookson another North of England author. I have nearly 100 of her books.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It was interesting, wasn't it? So creative the things available today to beautify our lives.


Yes!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What a wonderful story as I like James Earl Jones, his voice, smile & mannerisms. He is a great actor.


And, remember....he's a Republican! Just sayin'!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What a great article. I`ve been following this guy on Twitter for 5 years. He always writes great articles.
http://www.examiner.com/article/we-now-know-where-obama-was-during-benghazi-attack?CID=examiner_alerts_article


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your dd deck is wonderful. A lot of chicks. What is she going to do with so many?
> Go take a nap so you will be rested up.♥


Don't remember how many are for food or laying hens that lays green eggs! I know you are going to think green eggs & ham I am!

She wants to feed her family food without the additives to hurry up their growth--hormones! Last year she had everything set up to where it was not difficult to put them into the freezer. She also has 5 ducks for meat, is buying a beef & hog for meat. Neighbor also has sheep/goats for meat & milk as she loves goat/milk/cheese.

She works at home using her computer, but flies to the home office in Chicago once a month so she is a busy gal!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you . We are home and so far he is fine. Hope your friend does well too Bon.


Glad it went well for him. Loved all of your flowers--you sure have a green thumb!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane, I don't have any quilting materials for you, but I heard of an interesting study. Quilting was mentioned specifically as something that helps your brain! They said it's because there's so much to it - measuring, matching, etc. So - no wonder you're so smart! I'd better learn how to quilt.


Thanks, Bon, but these days I am not the brightest light in the chandelier, but it doesn't bother me. I have trouble remembering things, but what I don't know won't kill me! Ha, ha. You are sweet.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, I did it! I got my planting done today. Whew! I'm exhausted! I have four raised beds. Each is three feet by twenty feet.I tilled them, then went and got compost and tilled them again. Planted tomatoes, peppers and potatoes and then I planted seeds. I also did my eight big pots with herbs, six hanging baskets with geraniums, three pots of lavender, one spearmint and one peppermint. It better not freeze anymore. I don't think I have enough sheets! I'm a week or two earlier than usual but its supposed to be nice. Boy, do I hurt!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I just went thru my liar pics and found her


Excellent Indian Name--she is full of it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I read it! I was like you, couldn't wait for the next one to come out! Great books! I thought the first one was the slowest but after that, I couldn't put them down. I have since come to believe that the Rapture will come after the tribulation. Other than that, I think it will be like that or worse.


How do you see that the Rapture comes after? I see it first then the 7 years of tribulation. The church is not mentioned in Revelation 4-22. Do mean the second coming of Christ after the tribulation?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Elizabeth (faux Cherokee) Warren or Hillbilly's assistant, Aberdeen or whatever the heck her name is. (Married to the Weiner dude).
> 
> Had another thought, what about Valerie Jarrett?


Hay, I remember Weiner-Holder to run for something!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, excusseee me! I'm getting sick and tired of always being the brunt of your electrifying jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> Although, this was an interesting one ..... just sayin' :-D


No you are you. You love it! :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm sooooooo happy to have you back with us as you were missed. I also choose JOY!


♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I know what you mean, our black chow we had for 16 years got down and we took her to vet and he gave her a shot. It was 5 years before I could get another dog, this one was a golden retriever,named Lucy. She was daddy's baby, she lived for 9 years, she whined all night till I got home to be with her than had a heart attack and passed.Zoe was just 6 weeks old and if we had not bought her I could not have suffered with another puppy.I'm just an old mushy heart when it comes to puppies.


We had a part chow come up in our yard years ago. Someone shot him with an arrow. Found him dead after we feel in love with him. Found out he mated with our next door neighbors Husky. She had 5 puppies. We took the black one that looked like the daddy. I love him he was my dog. After he was about 3 someone poisoned him. It broke my heart. He stayed with me all the time. We had him groomed one summer. When my son brought him in I screamed. They had shaved his whole body except his head , tail and underside. He was so pitiful looking. We had people stop on the road and laugh at him and point. Poor thing. He was so sweet! I would have another one in a minute. He had a toy and would go to the toy chest and cry for me to give it to him. Sorry hope I didn't upset anyone with my sad dog stories today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> And, remember....he's a Republican! Just sayin'!


Really now I like him even more! Great story Wendy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, I did it! I got my planting done today. Whew! I'm exhausted! I have four raised beds. Each is three feet by twenty feet.I tilled them, then went and got compost and tilled them again. Planted tomatoes, peppers and potatoes and then I planted seeds. I also did my eight big pots with herbs, six hanging baskets with geraniums, three pots of lavender, one spearmint and one peppermint. It better not freeze anymore. I don't think I have enough sheets! I'm a week or two earlier than usual but its supposed to be nice. Boy, do I hurt!!!


You have been busy. Wait until tomorrow and the real pain will set in. My shoulders still hurt from a week ago. :shock: Good pain tho.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a part chow come up in our yard years ago. Someone shot him with an arrow. Found him dead after we feel in love with him. Found out he mated with our next door neighbors Husky. She had 5 puppies. We took the black one that looked like the daddy. I love him he was my dog. After he was about 3 someone poisoned him. It broke my heart. He stayed with me all the time. We had him groomed one summer. When my son brought him in I screamed. They had shaved his whole body except his head , tail and underside. He was so pitiful looking. We had people stop on the road and laugh at him and point. Poor thing. He was so sweet! I would have another one in a minute. He had a toy and would go to the toy chest and cry for me to give it to him. Sorry hope I didn't upset anyone with my sad dog stories today.


I just do not understand how people can be mean to animals. Is terrible.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really now I like him even more! Great story Wendy.


I knew he had good vibes! He is a righter! Yea!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

But the church will not have to live thru the Tribulation. We are having the wedding feast for seven years in Heaven. Then the Second Coming of Jesus to earth with us behind us riding on our horses. Then the 1000 year reign. After that satan will be released for a short time then Armageddon. The fault prophet, the Anti Christ plus satan will be cast into the pit falling forever .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think my dog tried to communicate to me that he was sick for months. I only realized it after a long while - when he was gone. With my present dogs, I won't make the same mistake. Our dogs really communicate with us.


After being with your pets for a long time, I think you do begin to 'understand' them and 'communicate with' them.
I still cry when I think of my DD's german shepard, 2-1/2yrs old, died of cancer. DD is still inconsolable. The dog was like a child to DD and 'granddog' to us.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm sooooooo happy to have you back with us as you were missed. I also choose JOY!


Right on! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I know what you mean, our black chow we had for 16 years got down and we took her to vet and he gave her a shot. It was 5 years before I could get another dog, this one was a golden retriever,named Lucy. She was daddy's baby, she lived for 9 years, she whined all night till I got home to be with her than had a heart attack and passed.Zoe was just 6 weeks old and if we had not bought her I could not have suffered with another puppy.I'm just an old mushy heart when it comes to puppies.


They have the power to melt our hearts.!♥♥♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight ladies. This is funny!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> James has the most gorgeous voice doesn`t he. I could listen to him read the phone book. And his laugh is so infectious.


Everything about him is 'magnetic'.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My new fave author is Anna Jacobs. I bought 12 of her books last year. I`m now reading them again. Most of her books are set around early 20th century Lancashire.
> It`s my opinion that Anna Jacobs is a better author than Catherine Cookson another North of England author. I have nearly 100 of her books.


Will have to remember these two authors for enlightened reading, in addition to Tim Lahaye, this summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> OK, we're home, will vote & go to dentist! I sure get confused sometimes. DD's garden planted, tractor repaired, clothes line poles set in cement, chicken coop built for 140 chicks that will arrive on the 17th so DH drove home last evening.
> 
> I'm tired, but things such as laundry must be done. Will chat later but must take a nap. Hugs to all!


Very nice deck Jane; the big overhang and fans should help your family stay cool on those really hot days.

Hope you're rested up and back to your routine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> And, remember....he's a Republican! Just sayin'!


Are you sure about him being a Republican?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I have a movie story to tell too. Seeing Wombys post reminded me of it.
> Has anyone ever heard of the movie 'Matewan'? It was filmed in my county a few miles from here.It was filmed in 1987 and some people from the town here had small parts as extras.
> Here`s what it`s about http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093509/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> ...


That's a wonderful story Wendy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, I did it! I got my planting done today. Whew! I'm exhausted! I have four raised beds. Each is three feet by twenty feet.I tilled them, then went and got compost and tilled them again. Planted tomatoes, peppers and potatoes and then I planted seeds. I also did my eight big pots with herbs, six hanging baskets with geraniums, three pots of lavender, one spearmint and one peppermint. It better not freeze anymore. I don't think I have enough sheets! I'm a week or two earlier than usual but its supposed to be nice. Boy, do I hurt!!!


I can feel your pains exactly! Did the same two weeks ago, and this week will be putting in a block retaining wall! Ouch!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a part chow come up in our yard years ago. Someone shot him with an arrow. Found him dead after we feel in love with him. Found out he mated with our next door neighbors Husky. She had 5 puppies. We took the black one that looked like the daddy. I love him he was my dog. After he was about 3 someone poisoned him. It broke my heart. He stayed with me all the time. We had him groomed one summer. When my son brought him in I screamed. They had shaved his whole body except his head , tail and underside. He was so pitiful looking. We had people stop on the road and laugh at him and point. Poor thing. He was so sweet! I would have another one in a minute. He had a toy and would go to the toy chest and cry for me to give it to him. Sorry hope I didn't upset anyone with my sad dog stories today.


We are full of tear jerker pet stories today, aren't we? :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So many good Christians disagree on this. My thoughts; The Lord is the only one who knows for sure. It will come when the time is right. The Lord will take care of me. He has promised I will be able to handle whatever comes, as long as I trust in Him.


I'm with you Joeysomma. Only the Lord knows for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To funny but lately everything to me is funny. The world has gone crazy and I just sit back and enjoy it.


Good for you, Yarnie - that's the best way!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I just went thru my liar pics and found her


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I just do not understand how people can be mean to animals. Is terrible.


I know LL. It shows a real flaw in a person when they're cruel to animals, babies and children.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know LL. It shows a real flaw in a person when they're cruel to animals, babies and children.


and old people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News heard to day. Pol low see has now said that the committee should be equal amounts of Dems and Republicans. Gee I was really hoping that the Dems would not show up like they said they would.
> 
> Oh and Monica L wants all to get pass her little fun time with the Billy Boy. Just like Hill bob wants to get past Benegazi(not going to look it up ) Wants Blue dress burnt. Funny from New's caster asking what Billy Bob will do as the second Husband. Notice I said second like second time around the block looking for a swell time.
> Boy now that's a picture I can live with out.


Watching on Hannity right now - Lewinsky is saying they abused her afterward - he's showing all the other women talking about that, too. This is not good for Hill. Sob.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, so what happened in my case? :?


 :lol: Nothing - you were already brilliant to begin with!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Time to say 'Good Night' Ya'll! Eyes are too tired to see well and fingers are hurting. Sleep well and wake up rested.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have a black thumb, therefore no flowers. Love to look at them, but unable to have them in the house.
> 
> I am a cat person, currently cat-less, My husband says he doesn't want one, but think he missed her when I was working.
> 
> I found my Green Bay Packer cat on a site on knitting sweaters for cats to keep them warm. When I was young we would dress our kittens in doll clothes and put them in a bed. They would sleep there even after we went on to play with something else.


That kitty looks very cosy! One of our nieces used to dress their cat in doll clothes and push it around in a little carriage. The cats never minded at all, would curl up and purr. We never tried it with out cats but they do like to get under blankets or into bags and boxes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I left KP on when I thought I had log off. I am tried too Jokim. So am leaving before i fall asleep at the keys.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Sharing some funnies with you!


That little dog with the mohawk does look like a donkey. Loved the pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love the doggies pictures. The black lab looks like my db's dog Murphy. Murphy would hold Millies mouth so she couldn't eat. My dd called a couple of hours ago. Sil had to put down their Sheltie . She was down in her back and lost her body functions. She said my sil was at the field crying because he had to do it. Love our pet children. Say a little prayer for my gs's. Fifi has been with them most of their life.


So very sorry CB. Prayers for your gs's - so hard to lose a loved pet, but especially hard for kids. I was 22 when our childhood terrier/pom cross died and I was devasted .


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Are you sure about him being a Republican?


Just today read an article naming 15 famous entertainers who are Republicans.....& not many people know it. He was 1 of the 15.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is another one Georgiegirl.http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/40-celebrities-who-are-republicans Add 
Gary Sinse(sp)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a wonderful story Wendy.


I agree - very heartwarming.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So very sorry CB. Prayers for your gs's - so hard to lose a loved pet, but especially hard for kids. I was 22 when our childhood terrier/pom cross died and I was devasted .


Very sad, CB. I'll pray for your grandson. Our little 6-year old cried when his goldfish died. They buried the fish in the back yard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very sad, CB. I'll pray for your grandson. Our little 6-year old cried when his goldfish died. They buried the fish in the back yard.


That is sweet. Dd told Matthew he cried a little but was ok. He wanted to know all the detail of where Fifi was buried. She told him that they had buried her at the farm. His replay was you are not suppose to bury animals in town. Told you he is a mess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ♥


How are you ladies making the hearts? Those are new to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is another one Georgiegirl.http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/40-celebrities-who-are-republicans Add
> Gary Sinse(sp)


Gary is a hero in my book; he does so much for military members.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How are you ladies making the hearts? Those are new to me.


Wendy introduced the hearts to us. Use [alt]3 - the 3 has to be from numeric keyboard, it doesn't work on my laptop. Cute aren't they?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy introduced the hearts to us. Use [alt]3 - the 3 has to be from numeric keyboard, it doesn't work on my laptop. Cute aren't they?


About to log off, but need to try this. [alt]3. Nope.

Try this: £ :-D Nope.

Try this: [£] Nope again. 

This? [alt3] 

OK, I give up. I use a Mac, and cannot do it yet. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sweet. Dd told Matthew he cried a little but was ok. He wanted to know all the detail of where Fifi was buried. She told him that they had buried her at the farm. His replay was you are not suppose to bury animals in town. Told you he is a mess.


You never know what they'll come up with next.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gary is a hero in my book; he does so much for military members.


I think so, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> About to log off, but need to try this. [alt]3. Nope.
> 
> Try this: £ :-D Nope.
> 
> ...


****************************
I use a Mac, too - will try.

£ 3£

Your Mac and my Mac - fail.

I don't have a numeric keyboard on mine, do you KPG?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Getting weary. Had a dr's appt, then picked up two gk's , supervised homework, dinner for them and mom (ds out of town). Busy but nice - I'd forgotten how nice the doctor is. Gastroenterologist, so they see the worst of us! Ha ha! I guess that's why he's so nice when it's just an office visit.

Going to bed. I have a lot of posts to catch up on tomorrow - you all sure chatted a lot today!

Sleep well, friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sleep well Bonnie.

The hearts only work for me when I use the desktop that has a separate numeric keyboard - hold down the alt key and press the number 3 key.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Received this from my BIL --

Arctic Ocean is warming - Must Read to the end.....

The Arctic Ocean is warming up, icebergs are growing scarcer and in some places the seals are finding the water too hot, according to a report to the Commerce department yesterday from Consulafft, at Bergen, Norway. 

Reports from fishermen, seal hunters, and explorers all point to a radical change in climate conditions and hitherto unheard-of temperatures in the Arctic zone. Exploration expeditions report that scarcely any ice has been met as far north as 81 degrees 29 minutes. 

Soundings to a depth of 3,100 meters showed the Gulf Stream still very warm. Great masses of ice have been replaced by moraines of earth and stones, the report continued, while at many points well known glaciers have entirely disappeared. 

Very few seals and no white fish are found in the eastern Arctic, while vast shoals of herring and smelts which have never before ventured so far north, are being encountered in the old seal fishing grounds. 

Within a few years it is predicted that due to the ice melt the sea will rise and make most coastal cities uninhabitable.

I apologize, as I neglected to mention this report was from November 2, 1922, as reported by the AP and published in the Washington Post --- 90+ years ago.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Our worst problem with a toilet was just after a sil and her family were visiting and a nephew said toilet was plugged. DH tried using a plunger but it didn`t help - he ended up having to dismantle the whole toilet. It was just a lot of wadded up toilet paper - most of a roll.


How frustrating to have to take the whole toilet apart. I learned a clever way to get rid of plugged toilets without having to do this. Pour half a bottle of draino down the toilet and leave sit for about an hour. If this doesn't clear the clog, take an ice cream pail of very hot water and three good squirts of liquid dish soap. Pour from waist high into the toilet. If the water does not move on it's own repeat until it does. Saved me a 200 dollar plummer bill and the aggravation of having the bathroom torn apart. Now as a part of my every day maintenance, I pour half a bottle of draino down the toilet once a month.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I have a movie story to tell too. Seeing Wombys post reminded me of it.
> Has anyone ever heard of the movie 'Matewan'? It was filmed in my county a few miles from here.It was filmed in 1987 and some people from the town here had small parts as extras.
> Here`s what it`s about http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093509/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> ...


James Earl Jones... Hubba Hubba / he is a fine man, and I love just looking at him.

Love the story Wendy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wendy here is a new recipe for buttermilk bread.http://www.restlesschipotle.com/2013/10/buttermilk-bread/


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is another one Georgiegirl.http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/40-celebrities-who-are-republicans Add
> Gary Sinse(sp)


Yes, Sinese does so much good for our veterans. He's quite the patriot. Gladdens your heart to hear of the good things he does.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sleep well Bonnie.
> 
> The hearts only work for me when I use the desktop that has a separate numeric keyboard - hold down the alt key and press the number 3 key.


Thanks, I'll see if my desktop has a separate numeric keyboard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Received this from my BIL --
> 
> Arctic Ocean is warming - Must Read to the end.....
> 
> ...


Good job, WCK!!!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> How frustrating to have to take the whole toilet apart. I learned a clever way to get rid of plugged toilets without having to do this. Pour half a bottle of draino down the toilet and leave sit for about an hour. If this doesn't clear the clog, take an ice cream pail of very hot water and three good squirts of liquid dish soap. Pour from waist high into the toilet. If the water does not move on it's own repeat until it does. Saved me a 200 dollar plummer bill and the aggravation of having the bathroom torn apart. Now as a part of my every day maintenance, I pour half a bottle of draino down the toilet once a month.


Thanks for good advice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is good. I heard recently that the polar bear is having a problem because of to much ice.


Cutest avatar ever, joey!! Is that your kitten?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hay, I remember Weiner-Holder to run for something!!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I remember that too - so funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found it on the internet. The website had photos of cats wearing sweaters. They said it was to keep them warm. I couldn't resist this one in Green Bay Packer colors.


Joey, I just read some previous posts and saw that you'd found it on a website. It sure is cute.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> ****************************
> I use a Mac, too - will try.
> 
> £ 3£
> ...


I use a wireless keyboard with the number across the top. I have a wireless number pad, but nothing working there either.

You and I remain heartless!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I found it on the internet. The website had photos of cats wearing sweaters. They said it was to keep them warm. I couldn't resist this one in Green Bay Packer colors.


It is cute. I've seen this one all over the internet and Pinterest, and cat websites, blogs, etc., with credit given to multiple people. Yet, another KPer is using it presently as her avatar, and claimed it is "her" cat in her baby son's sweater but no credit was given to her that I saw.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.K. seem some one of the left has been reading our post again. 

Started subject on what to do if we have end times or nuclear bomb ect.
Remember the world was ending in 2000 and all went crazy. 

Would think what they think would be more worried about global warming. ya know when New York will be flood, ect.
then worry about the big one earth quake. How about that pipe line. So much on ones plate to worry about.

As one guy who use humor said. Not to worry about our state, unless they like beer, brats and Cheese. 

It is just to funny. Sorry warp since of humor here.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin D&P!

Thanks for all the Happy Anniversary wishes, DH thanks you too...each one was a blessing and added to our happiness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. seem some one of the left has been reading our post again.
> 
> Started subject on what to do if we have end times or nuclear bomb ect.
> Remember the world was ending in 2000 and all went crazy.
> ...


Copy cats. Not smart ones at that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I use a wireless keyboard with the number across the top. I have a wireless number pad, but nothing working there either.
> 
> You and I remain heartless!


Woe is us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey you will find this interesting. When one bring up the subject of Walker again.

Seem Iowa for 168 years has never elected a woman to congress or pick one for governor. So much for progressives in that state.
They rank with Mississippi on that one. It is the low end of states.

Governor is a Republican and has served 5 terms, and running again for 6 term. This would make him the only governor in the USA that has serve 6 terms.

So do not worry about what is said by the AOW, as should be more worried about her state then Wisc.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KPG, Wendy will tell you how to do it. something if I remember right number locks off and holding down control key can't remember rest.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Copy cats. Not smart ones at that.


Perfect wording.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I use a wireless keyboard with the number across the top. I have a wireless number pad, but nothing working there either.
> 
> You and I remain heartless!


Ah I like your heart better not seen but there and it is a big one.

you do know it sparks when touch, and many have been touch by it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Woe is us.


 :-D I tried again this morning; but woe survived.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey ya packer cat. Wonder if there is one with the cheese wedge?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have you heard John Doe is dead? The amount of money wasted on nothing. That is par for the course, try to ruin the reputation first and let the innocent prove they are innocent.


Sounds about right. Hey Right again.But doesn't it sound like big government.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey you will find this interesting. When one bring up the subject of Walker again.
> 
> Seem Iowa for 168 years has never elected a woman to congress or pick one for governor. So much for progressives in that state.
> They rank with Mississippi on that one. It is the low end of states.
> ...


I watched _The Kelley File_ last night and learned a Repub won the primary in a particular state which will be devastating to the incumbent Dem and the Dem party as a whole, predicting their defeat in the mid-term elections this year. The primary of the winning Repub points to the take-over of the Senate by the Republs this year. (assuming fair and honest elections)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG, Wendy will tell you how to do it. something if I remember right number locks off and holding down control key can't remember rest.


#$%^(*&^%%$_ grrrr...... no matter what I try, no heart appears!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah I like your heart better not seen but there and it is a big one.
> 
> you do know it sparks when touch, and many have been touch by it.


ahhhhh, shucks. Yarnie, is your leg better today? I hope so.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Alt+1 = &#9794;, Alt+2 = &#9787;, Alt+3 = &#9829;, Alt+4 = &#9830;, Alt+5 = &#9827;, Alt+6 = &#9824;, Alt+7 = , Alt+8 = &#9688;, Alt+9 = &#9675; 

There 'ya have it. Only works on the number pad part on the keyboard. Using a wireless keyboard of a PC. No Mac.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Alt+1 = ♂, Alt+2 = ☻, Alt+3 = ♥, Alt+4 = ♦, Alt+5 = ♣, Alt+6 = ♠, Alt+7 = , Alt+8 = ◘, Alt+9 = ○
> 
> There 'ya have it. Only works on the number pad part on the keyboard. Using a wireless keyboard of a PC. No Mac.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin D&P!
> 
> Thanks for all the Happy Anniversary wishes, DH thanks you too...each one was a blessing and added to our happiness.


That is so nice to hear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ahhhhh, shucks. Yarnie, is your leg better today? I hope so.


Yup so far so good. Must of help to get a full night of sleep after three days of waking up in the middle of the night and trying to decide if i want to get up and read or lay there and toss and turn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Alt+1 = ♂, Alt+2 = ☻, Alt+3 = ♥, Alt+4 = ♦, Alt+5 = ♣, Alt+6 = ♠, Alt+7 = , Alt+8 = ◘, Alt+9 = ○
> 
> There 'ya have it. Only works on the number pad part on the keyboard. Using a wireless keyboard of a PC. No Mac.


Hey wonder what you have to do to make it a four leaf clover.How about a nut? Oh so many thoughts.Oh just saw Alt+ 5. did you leave number cap off ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How about (*~*)?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey KPG what ya trying to do butter me up? Slip sliding away.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey KPG what ya trying to do butter me up? Slip sliding away.


You cannot go anywhere. I'm going to take some pics of my knitted dresses just finished.

I'll post in the appropriate section. I've been knitting the same pattern since the yarns I had were a good fit to the pattern.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> How frustrating to have to take the whole toilet apart. I learned a clever way to get rid of plugged toilets without having to do this. Pour half a bottle of draino down the toilet and leave sit for about an hour. If this doesn't clear the clog, take an ice cream pail of very hot water and three good squirts of liquid dish soap. Pour from waist high into the toilet. If the water does not move on it's own repeat until it does. Saved me a 200 dollar plummer bill and the aggravation of having the bathroom torn apart. Now as a part of my every day maintenance, I pour half a bottle of draino down the toilet once a month.


Thanks for the tip Ms Tess - I'll also pass this on to DH :thumbup: Lucky for us, it was a one time problem, but appreciate having simpler options "just in case".

I see you're from Manitoba; I hope you've coped ok with this winter that just doesn't seem to quit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the tip Ms Tess - I'll also pass this on to DH :thumbup: Lucky for us, it was a one time problem, but appreciate having simpler options "just in case".
> 
> I see you're from Manitoba; I hope you've coped ok with this winter that just doesn't seem to quit.


Do you mean winter is still holding a grip up there? Lake Superior is still frozen from what I hear.

It was nice of her Ms. Tess to share that wasn't it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin D&P!
> 
> Thanks for all the Happy Anniversary wishes, DH thanks you too...each one was a blessing and added to our happiness.


Happy Anniversary from me too Gerslay!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I watched _The Kelley File_ last night and learned a Repub won the primary in a particular state which will be devastating to the incumbent Dem and the Dem party as a whole, predicting their defeat in the mid-term elections this year. The primary of the winning Repub points to the take-over of the Senate by the Republs this year. (assuming fair and honest elections)


Would you give me a quick Civics lesson on what the primaries are and how they work? I understand how they work in your presidential nominations to eventually come up with a party's candidate, but how do they work across parties?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot go anywhere. I'm going to take some pics of my knitted dresses just finished.
> 
> I'll post in the appropriate section. I've been knitting the same pattern since the yarns I had were a good fit to the pattern.


KPG, quick, post pictures, I'm very interested to see. I will have a dress in the works in the near future!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really like the pictures you post KFN, I had a good laugh.

Jayne to funny May have to try that but will need more than one scooter as that trailer would not even fit both legs let alone body. If you know what I mean.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yup so far so good. Must of help to get a full night of sleep after three days of waking up in the middle of the night and trying to decide if i want to get up and read or lay there and toss and turn.


I hate the tossing and turning - glad you had a good night's sleep. You've got the *right* start to the day with a good sense of humour.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny thing happened to dh while in the eyedr's office today. He got in the dr's chair. The nurse pushed the button to raise the chair it started acting possessed. It when up and down , laid him back and up and down again. The nurse was so upset she couldn't get it stopped. She finally had to unplug the chair. Ha. Leave it to us to act silly.  He got a good report on his eye. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

You always have to out-do me, don't you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny thing happened to dh while in the eyedr's office today. He got in the dr's chair. The nurse pushed the button to raise the chair it started acting possessed. It when up and down , laid him back and up and down again. The nurse was so upset she couldn't get it stopped. She finally had to unplug the chair. Ha. Leave it to us to act silly.  He got a good report on his eye. Thanks for the prayers.


Never a dull moment!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny thing happened to dh while in the eyedr's office today. He got in the dr's chair. The nurse pushed the button to raise the chair it started acting possessed. It when up and down , laid him back and up and down again. The nurse was so upset she couldn't get it stopped. She finally had to unplug the chair. Ha. Leave it to us to act silly.  He got a good report on his eye. Thanks for the prayers.


Glad for the good report CB. Were you in the room too? :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey wonder what you have to do to make it a four leaf clover.How about a nut? Oh so many thoughts.Oh just saw Alt+ 5. did you leave number cap off ?


It's on the number keypad. Num lock needs to be on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad for the good report CB. Were you in the room too? :XD:


No I was in the car knitting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bad storm about to hit. Prayers needed for neighbor across the river ambulance there last night. He has a bad heart and pace maker . Don't know if he is alright as have not talk to wife yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I watched _The Kelley File_ last night and learned a Repub won the primary in a particular state which will be devastating to the incumbent Dem and the Dem party as a whole, predicting their defeat in the mid-term elections this year. The primary of the winning Repub points to the take-over of the Senate by the Republs this year. (assuming fair and honest elections)


Sadly, that's a big assumption. I wonder - if the truth about Benghazi had come out before the election, would it have changed the outcome? Let's see - o wants to raise the minimum wage, lower the poverty line (meaning you can make more and still get welfare), let illegals vote, let felons vote, let people vote without i.d. (meaning as often as they want to). He's already setting the stage. He's doing everything possible to stonewall the Benghazi investigation and protect Hillary.

Are there enough honest and aware people left to take this country back? Pray.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> #$%^(*&^%%$_ grrrr...... no matter what I try, no heart appears!


I have found a sister!

Ptooey on these mac computers! They think they're so great.

(You cuss and I'll spit.)

Oops - sorry, Karverr - I mean curse.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would you give me a quick Civics lesson on what the primaries are and how they work? I understand how they work in your presidential nominations to eventually come up with a party's candidate, but how do they work across parties?


When you register to vote, you declare a party and from then on, during primary election time, you participate for your chosen party only. If your state, like mine, does not require you to affiliate with a party when you register, then at primary election time you choose any ONE party and participate in that party's primary election.

Unless you're a democrat, in which case you may vote wherever, whenever, and as often as you like.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny thing happened to dh while in the eyedr's office today. He got in the dr's chair. The nurse pushed the button to raise the chair it started acting possessed. It when up and down , laid him back and up and down again. The nurse was so upset she couldn't get it stopped. She finally had to unplug the chair. Ha. Leave it to us to act silly.  He got a good report on his eye. Thanks for the prayers.


Good news.

Who knew the eye doctor could be so much fun! I hope he didn't charge extra for the ride. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I was in the car knitting.


Phooey - too bad you missed that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Time for me to run. I have to prepare my materials and get to school for reading and math. Only this week and next.

Have a lovely Wednesday!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> #$%^(*&^%%$_ grrrr...... no matter what I try, no heart appears!





bonbf3 said:


> I have found a sister!
> 
> Ptooey on these mac computers! They think they're so great.
> 
> ...


Y'all aren't talking to the keyboard correctly. No cussing, no spitting. It takes sheer profanity. That little blinking do-hickey isn't called a "curser" for no reason!

Trust me. I am an IT professional. That's what I hear all day long from my co-workers and it seems to work for them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Will have to remember these two authors for enlightened reading, in addition to Tim Lahaye, this summer.


Check your PM box Jokim


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bad storm about to hit. Prayers needed for neighbor across the river ambulance there last night. He has a bad heart and pace maker . Don't know if he is alright as have not talk to wife yet.


Sending prayers to your neighbor and you and your family.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wendy here is a new recipe for buttermilk bread.http://www.restlesschipotle.com/2013/10/buttermilk-bread/


Thank you Bumpy. Hubby and Bill next door will love it.
I made some bread yesterday to go with the Sheperds pie that I also made.
I took both over to Bill for dinner and he really loved it. He said it was the second best thing he ever tasted in his life. The first best thing was the Cornish pasties I made over the weekend. I was literally beaming with pride.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy...I was looking at that recipe and it said to add a pinch of ginger to activate the yeast. That`s a good tip to know for future recipes. Thanks so much.
&#9829;


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi gjz. I don't believe I've heard from or conversed with you before. Glad to see what is a "new" friend I haven't met yet on this thread.
> 
> In response to your ?; yes, for me. I've also been to Zion and find it so beautiful. I've been to every state in the USA except for Alaska to see this great country. I've been to most states a multiple of times as probably most have. I'm an extensive traveler and have been able to see lots of the world. Love every minute of it!
> 
> In fact, DH and I were discussing a vacation of the National Parks; except we have both been to the majority of them all, some several times, so we both decided we'd go some place where we've not been before. The older we get, the more we feel we better hurry up to see!


Sorry, everyone...my internet shut down and I have been without service since sometime Sunday. DON'T ever get DISH network for your internet, it was horrible! Didn't have consistent service since the say we switched to it.

KPG--yes, I am fairly new to this site and it sounds like your return is wonderful listening to your friends. Welcome back.

How wonderful that you have traveled so much...wish I could say the same. Would love to hear where you end up going!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, let's say its a process. What I think is most important is to prepare yourself mentally. When things turn to chaos, people panic and do stupid things. You need to have a plan, such as where you and your loved ones will hunker down, so to speak. When the welfare benefits stop, and even when your neighbors run out of food, people will get desperate.
> 
> Your main focus after that should be stocking up on food and water. Primarily stock up on food that you already eat. When canned vegetables go on sale, I buy several cases. At six dollars a case, its not a major investment. When spaghetti sauce is on sale, I buy thirty jars. And so on...if nothing happens, I've still saved money by stocking up because inflation is getting so bad that if my money was in the bank, I couldn't earn as much interest as what I'm saving by buying it ahead. Now, I'm trying to be prepared to feed my family of 11. That would take a lot of food and a lot of money. So I'm also investing in bulk goods, such as beans and rice. Lots of beans and rice, even some wheat. I store these in food grade buckets with air absorbers, for long term storage. I've bought inexpensive large containers of spices, such as taco seasoning, pizza seasoning, chili powder,beef gravy, chicken gravy etc... If we end up having to eat only beans and rice, we can make it taste like different things. I also want to have extra beans and rice so that I can share with others. Although you have to be careful not to let others know what you have, or they'll come and take it. I cant imagine myself sitting back and whatching my neighbor's children starve. So I'm doing my best.
> 
> ...


Great ideas. You are certainly giving people some things to think about! Thanks for the tips, I will certainly be starting some of them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ummm does this look like something KPG has gotten her hands on?http://www.facebook.com/greenrenaissance/photos/a.431343036883486.105415.120085081342618/778179888866464/?type=1&theater  Just sayin'


Wouldn't that be freaky and frightening during an T-storm?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love the doggies pictures. The black lab looks like my db's dog Murphy. Murphy would hold Millies mouth so she couldn't eat. My dd called a couple of hours ago. Sil had to put down their Sheltie . She was down in her back and lost her body functions. She said my sil was at the field crying because he had to do it. Love our pet children. Say a little prayer for my gs's. Fifi has been with them most of their life.


So sorry for your family's loss. Hugs going out to them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Sharing some funnies with you!


These are so cute.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny thing happened to dh while in the eyedr's office today. He got in the dr's chair. The nurse pushed the button to raise the chair it started acting possessed. It when up and down , laid him back and up and down again. The nurse was so upset she couldn't get it stopped. She finally had to unplug the chair. Ha. Leave it to us to act silly.  He got a good report on his eye. Thanks for the prayers.


OMG .... I can see this and it is so funny to read. Sounds like something that would happen to me. Glad DH is doing well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You always have to out-do me, don't you!


I'm trying; you set a very high standard.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I have found a sister!
> 
> Ptooey on these mac computers! They think they're so great.
> 
> ...


I'm not proficient in swearing, cussing, profanity or spitting. I need to take a class.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, I did it! I got my planting done today. Whew! I'm exhausted! I have four raised beds. Each is three feet by twenty feet.I tilled them, then went and got compost and tilled them again. Planted tomatoes, peppers and potatoes and then I planted seeds. I also did my eight big pots with herbs, six hanging baskets with geraniums, three pots of lavender, one spearmint and one peppermint. It better not freeze anymore. I don't think I have enough sheets! I'm a week or two earlier than usual but its supposed to be nice. Boy, do I hurt!!!


No wonder you hurt!!! I'm exhausted just reading it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm trying; you set a very high standard.


You sweet talker, you!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> That was the longest we have been without power. We did need to clean the freezer. I took as much as I could to fill my daughters freezer until it was full. We took showers there, and got water there. It was a pain.
> 
> We do not have a generator. But have been thinking about it. We are almost to the end of the power line. (only 5 more houses). so if the power goes out, it usually includes us, then only a few hours.


I know I am way behind, but I have been freezing bottles of water in my freezer in case of a power outage. They says it costs a lot to freeze the bottle, but I know the water will keep the freezer colder, longer in case the power does go out. Haven't had to test it out, yet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Would you give me a quick Civics lesson on what the primaries are and how they work? I understand how they work in your presidential nominations to eventually come up with a party's candidate, but how do they work across parties?


Not sure how much you want to know.

I was talking about the Senate elections this Nov (14).

The US Senate is made up of two Senators from each state regardless of population. Now (not always) elected by the people thereof. A Senator serves a six-year term and has one vote. The 100 Senators have staggered terms; ~ 1/3 of the Senate is up for election every two years.

The election is held the first Tues after the first Mon in November in even numbered years.

Most states (rules vary) have primary elections held first to determine the primary candidate each major party (Repub or Dem) the national party wishes to promote and support. However, anyone can attempt to run.

In some states, a voter must declare his party affiliation in order to vote in a primary election and can only vote for candidates in that declared party. Other states allow voters to vote for primary candidates of any party. Again, rules on who is listed on the ballot varies between the states. Sometimes only the primary winners are shown, some states may list them all, regardless of party and some states allow a name to be written on the ballot.

Minor party candidates can also run, and follow the rules of their state to get on the primary and general election ballots.

After "primaries", a general election follows (Nov) and each state voter can vote for any candidate (from any party).

This Nov, the Repubs are hoping to gain control of the Senate. The Repus need to acquire six seats to have the majority and control of the Senate. It seems very likely as evidenced by the primary in one particular primary yesterday as the one Repb challenger to the incumbent Dem wished not to run against won. Therefore, that Repb hopeful will be supported by the National Repub Party, if all is normal. The primary party winner receives lots of $$$$ for ads, promoting his beliefs, theories, etc., expected to get him elected. Without your National Party's support, it is difficult to win the general election.

The Dems are extremely concerned they will lose their present control and majority in the Senate because of Obama's failures, a majority dislike of Obamacare in particular and a disastrous economy of "nothing" growth since Obama has been in office.

Hope that helps! It is all my opinion, and how I believe it works. I'm open to any corrections to errors I've made.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not proficient in swearing, cussing, profanity or spitting. I need to take a class.


I never used to be either - until 2007 when dems took control of house and senate. Since then I`ve been cussing so much some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Sorry, everyone...my internet shut down and I have been without service since sometime Sunday. DON'T ever get DISH network for your internet, it was horrible! Didn't have consistent service since the say we switched to it.
> 
> KPG--yes, I am fairly new to this site and it sounds like your return is wonderful listening to your friends. Welcome back.
> 
> How wonderful that you have traveled so much...wish I could say the same. Would love to hear where you end up going!


Hello again gjz! I love watching the TV show, _The Amazing Race_ which takes you on a journey around the world! You can see famous places, and the local cultures and learn and see so much. Also, any show that is based on travel is a great way to travel without the cost, delays and decisions and finding a parking space!

So travel through and along with me and others. I sometimes post pictures, as do many, of places we've been to and enjoyed.

Glad you are coming with us on this thread. Your seat has been reserved.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Received this from my BIL --
> 
> Arctic Ocean is warming - Must Read to the end.....
> 
> ...


According to another report, by the year 2000 we should have been in another ice age. The global warmers do not understand that the weather goes on cycles, that there will be good years and bad years.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I watched _The Kelley File_ last night and learned a Repub won the primary in a particular state which will be devastating to the incumbent Dem and the Dem party as a whole, predicting their defeat in the mid-term elections this year. The primary of the winning Repub points to the take-over of the Senate by the Republs this year. (assuming fair and honest elections)


It was North Carolina. The Rep that won the primary was the one that the current Senator was spending lots of money running against. This Dem Senator has an up hill battle come November.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You sweet talker, you!


!%&* How'd I do? It is a four-letter (character) word, after all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I never used to be either - until 2007 when dems took control of house and senate. Since then I`ve been cussing so much some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome


 :XD: I like your style.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It was North Carolina. The Rep that won the primary was the one that the current Senator was spending lots of money running against. This Dem Senator has an up hill battle come November.


So nice it happened for her, huh? Thanks for stating the state; I never heard which state.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have found a sister!
> 
> Ptooey on these mac computers! They think they're so great.
> 
> ...


 :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello again gjz! I love watching the TV show, _The Amazing Race_ which takes you on a journey around the world! You can see famous places, and the local cultures and learn and see so much. Also, any show that is based on travel is a great way to travel without the cost, delays and decisions and finding a parking space!
> 
> So travel through and along with me and others. I sometimes post pictures, as do many, of places we've been to and enjoyed.
> 
> Glad you are coming with us on this thread. Your seat has been reserved.


I used to watch the Amazing Race religiously Gifty. But a few years ago they had the contestants recite a communist play that was shown in a theatre. And in the same show one of the Fast Forward or Pit stop sites was at a town honouring an American B-52 plane that was shot down. I think it was somewhere in SouthEast Asia. I haven`t watched the show since - nor do I intend to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When you register to vote, you declare a party and from then on, during primary election time, you participate for your chosen party only. If your state, like mine, does not require you to affiliate with a party when you register, then at primary election time you choose any ONE party and participate in that party's primary election.
> 
> Unless you're a democrat, in which case you may vote wherever, whenever, and as often as you like.


So true! Even if you are dead you get to vote.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy. Hubby and Bill next door will love it.
> I made some bread yesterday to go with the Sheperds pie that I also made.
> I took both over to Bill for dinner and he really loved it. He said it was the second best thing he ever tasted in his life. The first best thing was the Cornish pasties I made over the weekend. I was literally beaming with pride.


I wish you were my neighbor. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy...I was looking at that recipe and it said to add a pinch of ginger to activate the yeast. That`s a good tip to know for future recipes. Thanks so much.
> ♥


I have been doing the pinch of ginger for about 20years. I also use a tablespoon of instant potato flakes in my rolls. Never had a failure with them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Sorry, everyone...my internet shut down and I have been without service since sometime Sunday. DON'T ever get DISH network for your internet, it was horrible! Didn't have consistent service since the say we switched to it.
> 
> KPG--yes, I am fairly new to this site and it sounds like your return is wonderful listening to your friends. Welcome back.
> 
> How wonderful that you have traveled so much...wish I could say the same. Would love to hear where you end up going!


Grrr hate when that happens.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So sorry for your family's loss. Hugs going out to them.


Thanks the boys are pretty upset.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I never used to be either - until 2007 when dems took control of house and senate. Since then I`ve been cussing so much some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome


Kinda sounds like my house too. :shock:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> !%&* How'd I do? It is a four-letter (character) word, after all.


Knit is a four-leter word. I don't see it as profane but my husband may have a differing opinion.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I never used to be either - until 2007 when dems took control of house and senate. Since then I`ve been cussing so much some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome


Lol!!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine fell into the Washing Machine. Didn't miss it until the 'Spin' cycle began. What a racket! It was very clean but unusable.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true! Even if you are dead you get to vote.


Do I get one vote for each of my reincarnated lives?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Y'all aren't talking to the keyboard correctly. No cussing, no spitting. It takes sheer profanity. That little blinking do-hickey isn't called a "curser" for no reason!
> 
> Trust me. I am an IT professional. That's what I hear all day long from my co-workers and it seems to work for them.


Thank you, Thumper! I'll speak again to this (redacted) machine and make it do its (bleep)job or I'll be a (deleted) monkey's aunt!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy. Hubby and Bill next door will love it.
> I made some bread yesterday to go with the Sheperds pie that I also made.
> I took both over to Bill for dinner and he really loved it. He said it was the second best thing he ever tasted in his life. The first best thing was the Cornish pasties I made over the weekend. I was literally beaming with pride.


You should beam - you are such a good neighbor.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Sorry, everyone...my internet shut down and I have been without service since sometime Sunday. DON'T ever get DISH network for your internet, it was horrible! Didn't have consistent service since the say we switched to it.
> 
> KPG--yes, I am fairly new to this site and it sounds like your return is wonderful listening to your friends. Welcome back.
> 
> How wonderful that you have traveled so much...wish I could say the same. Would love to hear where you end up going!


I'm glad you got it fixed - welcome back!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not proficient in swearing, cussing, profanity or spitting. I need to take a class.


I'm not proficient either - I just LIKE it! :twisted:

(I sure hope everybody knows this is all in fun. If you don't know me - this is all in fun.)

:twisted:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I never used to be either - until 2007 when dems took control of house and senate. Since then I`ve been cussing so much some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome


It's for a good cause!

(Bleeeeeeeep!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true! Even if you are dead you get to vote.


Yes - and there are a lot of zombies voting.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You should beam - you are such a good neighbor.


Thanks Bon and Bumpy...wish we lived next door to you too.

Remember a few weeks ago i said I`m knitting an afghan for a friend in Chicago? We both watch the same Welsh language soap opera, and there was a pink afghan in one of the characters houses that I fell in love with and wanted to knit it for my house. Well I saw a scene of the pic and took a screen shot of it. I couldn`t find a pattern so I decided to make my own. My friend wants her afghan in burgundy.
isn't it lovely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Knit is a four-leter word. I don't see it as profane but my husband may have a differing opinion.


I can relate! Once I found a mistake, and DH asked if he should cover his ears! :lol:

Yes - that's me. I only found a mistake once. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Oh-I'm dizzy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well shut my mouth like that would happen. I can die and vote. So in another words, I will be able to haunt all the time. I wonder if I will be able to vote in every state. Hey I may be able to vote more then once.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mmorris said:


> Mine fell into the Washing Machine. Didn't miss it until the 'Spin' cycle began. What a racket! It was very clean but unusable.


Cell phone?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Do I get one vote for each of my reincarnated lives?


Only if you're a dem. Which I doubt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bon and Bumpy...wish we lived next door to you too.
> 
> Remember a few weeks ago i said I`m knitting an afghan for a friend in Chicago? We both watch the same Welsh language soap opera, and there was a pink afghan in one of the characters houses that I fell in love with and wanted to knit it for my house. Well I saw a scene of the pic and took a screen shot of it. I couldn`t find a pattern so I decided to make my own. My friend wants her afghan in burgundy.
> isn't it lovely.


Very pretty, Wendy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Went to school - home and KP - now I'm off to the libary, one of my favorite places in the world. I'm like a kid in a candy shop. I must have five books that are on hold for me. Better take two tote bags this time!

Later, baby........... (Did I really say that? I disgust myself.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Received this from my BIL --
> 
> Arctic Ocean is warming - Must Read to the end.....
> 
> ...


Well that just say it all doesn't it. I don't know if I should to buy a bathing suit or a heaver winter coat. Gee s0 has it been 90+ years again. Poor little warming predicter's, what are they going to do for a living?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cell phone?


no husband.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no husband.


hahahahah!! That was a good one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well you all had best stop the blum )*?>""XQ"""[email protected]~~``+=[;'*/

fooling !?"":;<<=)*^%#[email protected] around or I will really have to cuff you /*-/%_+::></^%4x p3

I can't believe you all could cuss es likes thats.

And splits at the's same time's

Wear was uses bornt in a barn's . Shuts the lips yous letting the flies in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I used to watch the Amazing Race religiously Gifty. But a few years ago they had the contestants recite a communist play that was shown in a theatre. And in the same show one of the Fast Forward or Pit stop sites was at a town honouring an American B-52 plane that was shot down. I think it was somewhere in SouthEast Asia. I haven`t watched the show since - nor do I intend to.


Yes, I remember both of the obstacles. However, I chose to overlook them as I really enjoy that show. DH and I always decide which of us would perform each challenge, and we love seeing places we've been or want to visit.

I even looked into auditioning for the show; but it requires a lot of time, sacrifice and the ability to eat quickly, which two of the three we cannot justify with our lives.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Knit is a four-leter word. I don't see it as profane but my husband may have a differing opinion.


Since when do husband's opinions count? I missed that memo!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Went to school - home and KP - now I'm off to the libary, one of my favorite places in the world. I'm like a kid in a candy shop. I must have five books that are on hold for me. Better take two tote bags this time!
> 
> Later, baby........... (Did I really say that? I disgust myself.)


Maybe you disgust yourself, but you make me laugh.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well you all had best stop the blum )*?>""XQ"""[email protected]~~``+=;'*/
> 
> fooling !?"":;<<=)*^%#[email protected] around or I will really have to cuff you /*-/%_+::></^%4x p3
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no husband.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well you all had best stop the blum )*?>""XQ"""[email protected]~~``+=[;'*/
> 
> fooling !?"":;<<=)*^%#[email protected] around or I will really have to cuff you /*-/%_+::></^%4x p3
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Maybe you disgust yourself, but you make me laugh.


Thank goodness! I was afraid you were going to say I disgust you, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The spitting image is perfection! It takes a lot of practice to look that good spitting. And don't we know it - we are the Queens of Spitting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bon and Bumpy...wish we lived next door to you too.
> 
> Remember a few weeks ago i said I`m knitting an afghan for a friend in Chicago? We both watch the same Welsh language soap opera, and there was a pink afghan in one of the characters houses that I fell in love with and wanted to knit it for my house. Well I saw a scene of the pic and took a screen shot of it. I couldn`t find a pattern so I decided to make my own. My friend wants her afghan in burgundy.
> isn't it lovely.


Yes it is . I know you can do it! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Went to school - home and KP - now I'm off to the libary, one of my favorite places in the world. I'm like a kid in a candy shop. I must have five books that are on hold for me. Better take two tote bags this time!
> 
> Later, baby........... (Did I really say that? I disgust myself.)


Oh you are too funny. I am the same way at the library . Love to go and take the grands with me. They always get the limit too. Five books for 2 weeks. One summer we checked out Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh you are too funny. I am the same way at the library . Love to go and take the grands with me. They always get the limit too. Five books for 2 weeks. One summer we checked out Anne of Green Gables.


I love it! All those books - and for free!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

:XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

:XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: That was to KPG's pic of Bon spitting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> With all of this so called Global warning, and the oceans are going to rise and wipe out large areas on coasts etc. Has anyone ever explained where all the water will come from. All the water there will ever be is here already. Remember one of the science laws (I don't remember which one it is right now). Matter can neither be created nor destroyed. Even if all the icebergs are melted, realistically, how many inches will it add to all of the oceans?


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: That was to KPG's pic of Bon spitting.


Can't you read? It said "my" spitting image; it's me practicing. Bon has short hair, I don't. Hurmph ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Knit is a four-leter word. I don't see it as profane but my husband may have a differing opinion.


Mine, too.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some pic of my flowers I told KPG I would post.


Oh my...just beautiful! I need to take some lessons.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Received this from my BIL --
> 
> Arctic Ocean is warming - Must Read to the end.....
> 
> ...


These news reports need to be repeated often---stories like this has been going on forever! We can't stop the climate from changing, although there is a very vocal group that have done a quite the job getting people to believe people are the cause. A while back there were articles saying that we were going to have another ice age. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> These news reports need to be repeated often---stories like this has been going on forever! We can't stop the climate from changing, although there is a very vocal group that have done a quite the job getting people to believe people are the cause. A while back there were articles saying that we were going to have another ice age. Thanks for posting this.


We are causing our demise... Hope I am not around for it.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Time for me to run. I have to prepare my materials and get to school for reading and math. Only this week and next.
> 
> Have a lovely Wednesday!


You are a teacher? What grade(s) do you teach? I retired this year...had a principal who made my life a nightmare, ruining my health, demeaning me every chance he had, and often would yell at me for asking questions. 1/3 of the staff quit, and 6 other teachers quit after school started-- one shortly before Christmas! I miss my colleagues and students, but don't miss him at all!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> You are a teacher? What grade(s) do you teach? I retired this year...had a principal who made my life a nightmare, ruining my health, demeaning me every chance he had, and often would yell at me for asking questions. 1/3 of the staff quit, and 6 other teachers quit after school started-- one shortly before Christmas! I miss my colleagues and students, but don't miss him at all!


Giz,

We should talk. I had a similar experience. Caused me to retire. People found me sobbing at my desk. Could not trust the person. It was one of the worst experiences of my life. And how I loved my job... I thought she would kill me (physically).


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have heard that it is cheaper to cool a full freezer than a half empty one. So your frozen bottles of water is an energy saver.


Thanks for the confirmation--I have friends who laugh that I do it!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello again gjz! I love watching the TV show, _The Amazing Race_ which takes you on a journey around the world! You can see famous places, and the local cultures and learn and see so much. Also, any show that is based on travel is a great way to travel without the cost, delays and decisions and finding a parking space!
> 
> So travel through and along with me and others. I sometimes post pictures, as do many, of places we've been to and enjoyed.
> 
> Glad you are coming with us on this thread. Your seat has been reserved.


I love this show too! The only thing I wish they would do is show more of the places on a map...I know where most countries are located, but I would love to be able to see where the cities are. The show could teach a lot about geography!

Thanks for the welcome, thanks for saving my seat!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I use a wireless keyboard with the number across the top. I have a wireless number pad, but nothing working there either.
> 
> You and I remain heartless!


I sent you an email of things that might work on here of cuties. I cannot use them as only have this IPAD.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow we are getting an abundance of honeysuckle this year - and so early too.
Usually the honeysuckle comes in when I am picking blackberries in early July as I can smell their sweet scent in our driveway and other parts of the property.
I hope everyone here is getting their share of lovely honeysuckle too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is cute. I've seen this one all over the internet and Pinterest, and cat websites, blogs, etc., with credit given to multiple people. Yet, another KPer is using it presently as her avatar, and claimed it is "her" cat in her baby son's sweater but no credit was given to her that I saw.


Yes, I saw this Avatar too & people on KP were complimenting her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. seem some one of the left has been reading our post again.
> 
> Started subject on what to do if we have end times or nuclear bomb ect.
> Remember the world was ending in 2000 and all went crazy.
> ...


Yarnie, they cannot think for themselves so they get ideas from us! They can't stay away from us. They have a hate us/love us relationship with us.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you got it fixed - welcome back!


Thanks! Had to get another service. We purchased a 100 year old cabin on forest service land. No running water, only propane for electricity. The cabin has quite the history. We have installed a solar panel and hooked it up to a battery. We think we might take the internet up there since dish wants almost $400 to cancel the service. My DH could get some work done up there away from all the work that needs to be done at the house.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> #$%^(*&^%%$_ grrrr...... no matter what I try, no heart appears!


Here's one for you dear lady! Hugs


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Bonbf3--


theyarnlady said:


> Well you all had best stop the blum )*?>""XQ"""[email protected]~~``+=[;'*/
> 
> fooling !?"":;<<=)*^%#[email protected] around or I will really have to cuff you /*-/%_+::></^%4x p3
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey wonder what you have to do to make it a four leaf clover.How about a nut? Oh so many thoughts.Oh just saw Alt+ 5. did you leave number cap off ?


Here you go dear lady! Luck to you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can't you read? It said "my" spitting image; it's me practicing. Bon has short hair, I don't. Hurmph ...


I'm workin' on it, KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> With all of this so called Global warning, and the oceans are going to rise and wipe out large areas on coasts etc. Has anyone ever explained where all the water will come from. All the water there will ever be is here already. Remember one of the science laws (I don't remember which one it is right now). Matter can neither be created nor destroyed. Even if all the icebergs are melted, realistically, how many inches will it add to all of the oceans?


It doesn't matter, the LIB/environmental groups have their agenda and pay loads of money to get their message out. The logical side hasn't spent the money to ask thoughtful questions regarding global warming.

The average population of the world is 49 people per square kilometer. Japan's is 338, Germany is 230, and the United States is only 31--it would be 34 if we take out Alaska. Even if we do everything the government is imposing, to try to stop global warming (which we can't), we can't compete with those numbers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot go anywhere. I'm going to take some pics of my knitted dresses just finished.
> 
> I'll post in the appropriate section. I've been knitting the same pattern since the yarns I had were a good fit to the pattern.


Oh, please tell me where to see the dresses. Thanks.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Giz,
> 
> We should talk. I had a similar experience. Caused me to retire. People found me sobbing at my desk. Could not trust the person. It was one of the worst experiences of my life. And how I loved my job... I thought she would kill me (physically).


I have one word for any teacher right now..RUN! I am so happy. There were days I sobbed as I had to greet my class in the morning. He made my life miserable even after I quit. I just hope he gets what he sowed...he calls himself a Christian, but he doesn't practice what he preaches. I wish you the best in your retirement. It was the best decision for me. My health is back, I am sleeping, and I have lost some wrinkles without spending any money!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have found a sister!
> 
> Ptooey on these mac computers! They think they're so great.
> 
> ...


You crack me up Bon--funny!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Y'all aren't talking to the keyboard correctly. No cussing, no spitting. It takes sheer profanity. That little blinking do-hickey isn't called a "curser" for no reason!
> 
> Trust me. I am an IT professional. That's what I hear all day long from my co-workers and it seems to work for them.


You are too funny! Made me laugh!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I never used to be either - until 2007 when dems took control of house and senate. Since then I`ve been cussing so much some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome


Oh, Wendy all of you "sisters" are so funny today! I want what all of you have been eating/drinking!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> I have one word...RUN! I am so happy. There were days I sobbed as I had to greet my class in the morning. He made my life miserable even after I quit. I just hope he gets what he sowed...he calls himself a Christian, but he doesn't practice what he preaches. I wish you the best. It was the best decision for me. My health is back, I am sleeping, and I have lost some wrinkles without spending any money!


Giz,

I did run. I never want bad to happen to people, but I hope she gets it. On my last day, I never said goodbye her. She knew it. However, I had to retire - too old for a new job. Also, I was burned out. I had no energy left from her.

I have to say this. There was a person who should have been let go. He had a drinking problem. The way she handled it was to lie about him and axe him without due process and with her lies. Yes, he had a drinking problem. After about 10 months, they found him near death on the side of a road. He died soon after arriving at a hospital. I think she drove him over the edge. He needed help, but she slaughtered him instead.

Oh, when she did this, he came to me and I spent an afternoon talking to him about what she did to him. I tried to help.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bon and Bumpy...wish we lived next door to you too.
> 
> Remember a few weeks ago i said I`m knitting an afghan for a friend in Chicago? We both watch the same Welsh language soap opera, and there was a pink afghan in one of the characters houses that I fell in love with and wanted to knit it for my house. Well I saw a scene of the pic and took a screen shot of it. I couldn`t find a pattern so I decided to make my own. My friend wants her afghan in burgundy.
> isn't it lovely.


Lovely, Wendy! You are a great friend!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Received this from my BIL --
> 
> Arctic Ocean is warming - Must Read to the end.....
> 
> ...


'What's old is new again' and vice versa. After living through the past winter, I could use some global warming!  :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Copy cats. Not smart ones at that.


Exactly, LL!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my sides hurt from laughing!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow we are getting an abundance of honeysuckle this year - and so early too.
> Usually the honeysuckle comes in when I am picking blackberries in early July as I can smell their sweet scent in our driveway and other parts of the property.
> I hope everyone here is getting their share of lovely honeysuckle too.


I love Blackberries & honeysuckles!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You would think the administration is there to back the teachers. Sadly they seem to be power hungry. I taught high school in the early 70's. The principal was new (his first school as principal). I rubbed him the wrong way, I guess. After my first year, he cut me to part time. I asked him to wait until school started in the fall, to change the contract. Of course, he changed it right away. I was pregnant before school started that fall. Then he wanted to increase my contract. I was having some difficulty with the pregnancy so I kept my part time. Then the next year he reduced the contract again, so this time I was out of the protection of the union contract. He did not think a mother with young children should be working. It did take him three years. I was not the only one he did this to. He was forced out of the school system 5 years later in disgrace.
> 
> I am not sorry I lost my job, I went back as a substitute teacher when my youngest was in 2nd grade. Then retired 20 years later.


It sounds terrible. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. I had a lot of seniority. However, I felt that I could not do my job. I felt that something was going to happen and I would not have support. The school is in a lot of trouble now as far as dissatisfaction. We had a vote of no confidence and most people were in. No one was listening. I was not the only one - 100% of the faculty felt as I did. They just were not able to leave.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Giz,
> 
> I did run. I never want bad to happen to people, but I hope she gets it. On my last day, I never said goodbye her. She knew it. However, I had to retire - too old for a new job. Also, I was burned out. I had no energy left from her.
> 
> ...


Oh my, after my experience, I am pretty certain she did to it to him. What a sad outcome. Bless you for trying to help him...people in this predicament need someone to lean on! What a true friend.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You would think the administration is there to back the teachers. Sadly they seem to be power hungry. I taught high school in the early 70's. The principal was new (his first school as principal). I rubbed him the wrong way, I guess. After my first year, he cut me to part time. I asked him to wait until school started in the fall, to change the contract. Of course, he changed it right away. I was pregnant before school started that fall. Then he wanted to increase my contract. I was having some difficulty with the pregnancy so I kept my part time. Then the next year he reduced the contract again, so this time I was out of the protection of the union contract. He did not think a mother with young children should be working. It did take him three years. I was not the only one he did this to. He was forced out of the school system 5 years later in disgrace.
> 
> I am not sorry I lost my job, I went back as a substitute teacher when my youngest was in 2nd grade. Then retired 20 years later.


I am sorry for how you were treated. Teaching is hard enough...we don't need or bosses to treat us poorly. I am glad I got out, as others here have stated. I do miss the kids...as well as my colleagues. My former teammate has been begging me to come back, sadly, those days are over for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> I am sorry for how you were treated. Teaching is hard enough...we don't need or bosses to treat us poorly. I am glad I got out, as others here have stated. I do miss the kids...as well as my colleagues. My former teammate has been begging me to come back, sadly, those days are over for me.


I am having some people I worked with for dinner on Fri. That is how I stay connected.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have a retired teachers group that meets 6 times during the school year. (3 in fall and 3 in spring). It is a good way to stay connected.


Yes. I should do that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Haven't caught up but did you hear about poor Lois? Couldn't happened to a better person. Bless her heart. Trey Gowdy getting death threats now . We knew that would happen. Dems don't want the truth to come out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow we are getting an abundance of honeysuckle this year - and so early too.
> Usually the honeysuckle comes in when I am picking blackberries in early July as I can smell their sweet scent in our driveway and other parts of the property.
> I hope everyone here is getting their share of lovely honeysuckle too.


Wild honeysuckle hasn't bloomed yet but my tame has. It doesn't have the fragrant of the wild. We have acres of it outback . It is intoxicating when it starts smelling. Ahhhh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thanks! Had to get another service. We purchased a 100 year old cabin on forest service land. No running water, only propane for electricity. The cabin has quite the history. We have installed a solar panel and hooked it up to a battery. We think we might take the internet up there since dish wants almost $400 to cancel the service. My DH could get some work done up there away from all the work that needs to be done at the house.


Show us pics. I would love to see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here's one for you dear lady! Hugs


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yup so far so good. Must of help to get a full night of sleep after three days of waking up in the middle of the night and trying to decide if i want to get up and read or lay there and toss and turn.


Your leg didn't 'go out' on you again, and leave you 'without a leg to stand on', did it Yarnie? :-D  :XD:
I'm sorry for those horrible puns. Please forgive me. Tired from working in the garden all day.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wild honeysuckle hasn't bloomed yet but my tame has. It doesn't have the fragrant of the wild. We have acres of it outback . It is intoxicating when it starts smelling. Ahhhh.


I'm over-run with honey suckle in bloom, they do smell good though.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you mean winter is still holding a grip up there? Lake Superior is still frozen from what I hear.
> 
> It was nice of her Ms. Tess to share that wasn't it.


Is Superior still frozen? Oh my,.... I thought Erie was the last to 'defrost'. That will slow down the oncoming of spring for the people near its shores.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Never a dull moment!


Life's more interesting that way, LL. :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We have a retired teachers group that meets 6 times during the school year. (3 in fall and 3 in spring). It is a good way to stay connected.


That is a good idea...we get together frequently for some adult beverages. I still enjoy talking about best practices and hearing about the new experiences for my colleagues. The ones that have moved to different schools are excited to be rid of the headache and are enjoying their new schools. It is important to stay connected.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bad storm about to hit. Prayers needed for neighbor across the river ambulance there last night. He has a bad heart and pace maker . Don't know if he is alright as have not talk to wife yet.


Ambulances are never a good sight in the neighborhood! Will pray, Yarnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sadly, that's a big assumption. I wonder - if the truth about Benghazi had come out before the election, would it have changed the outcome? Let's see - o wants to raise the minimum wage, lower the poverty line (meaning you can make more and still get welfare), let illegals vote, let felons vote, let people vote without i.d. (meaning as often as they want to). He's already setting the stage. He's doing everything possible to stonewall the Benghazi investigation and protect Hillary.
> 
> Are there enough honest and aware people left to take this country back? Pray.


Yes, pray, on your knees!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Time for me to run. I have to prepare my materials and get to school for reading and math. Only this week and next.
> 
> Have a lovely Wednesday!


Are you still teaching, Bonnie?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy...I was looking at that recipe and it said to add a pinch of ginger to activate the yeast. That`s a good tip to know for future recipes. Thanks so much.
> ♥


Yes, ginger! Would not have thought to put it into a bread recipe. Will try the recipe.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I never used to be either - until 2007 when dems took control of house and senate. Since then I`ve been cussing so much some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome


Many of us experienced the same thing in 2007!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been doing the pinch of ginger for about 20years. I also use a tablespoon of instant potato flakes in my rolls. Never had a failure with them.


Great hints, CB. Thanks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow we are getting an abundance of honeysuckle this year - and so early too.
> Usually the honeysuckle comes in when I am picking blackberries in early July as I can smell their sweet scent in our driveway and other parts of the property.
> I hope everyone here is getting their share of lovely honeysuckle too.


Our daffodils are just beginning to bloom! Never mind bushes, they aren't even fully leafed out yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bon and Bumpy...wish we lived next door to you too.
> 
> Remember a few weeks ago i said I`m knitting an afghan for a friend in Chicago? We both watch the same Welsh language soap opera, and there was a pink afghan in one of the characters houses that I fell in love with and wanted to knit it for my house. Well I saw a scene of the pic and took a screen shot of it. I couldn`t find a pattern so I decided to make my own. My friend wants her afghan in burgundy.
> isn't it lovely.


Very nice afghan Wendy. What other colour are you going to use to contrast with the burgundy? How are your new circs holding up?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Calling it a day! Talk again tomorrow. Have a great night and rest up for tomorrow is another day. Tah, Tah,....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh you are too funny. I am the same way at the library . Love to go and take the grands with me. They always get the limit too. Five books for 2 weeks. One summer we checked out Anne of Green Gables.


Did they like the Anne books? I remember reading them when I was a girl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, ginger! Would not have thought to put it into a bread recipe. Will try the recipe.


You can't taste it. I just put a dash in .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did they like the Anne books? I remember reading them when I was a girl.


We rented the movies. Then my dd read the books. My dd read them too when she was younger so I had the books.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Very nice afghan Wendy. What other colour are you going to use to contrast with the burgundy? How are your new circs holding up?


I`m just using the burgundy throughout as it`s my friends choice.
My circular needles are holding up brilliantly thanks westy.
The last time hubby took them to be replaced and to show them the receipt at customer service. hubby asked them if there was a recall on them because I had 2 circs break in as many weeks. They checked on the computer and didn`t see any type of recall, but exchanged them without any hassles. And yayy they finally had size 8`s in stock at last!!

On my computer screen I still have the Walmart site up of the Boye brand needlemaster kit of interchangeable needles in the hope he takes the hint for my 50th Birthday next month.
The site has been on my computer nearly a month now, and every night before I go to bed I make sure that particular window is open because I know he uses my pc to read his mail before I get up. Subtle as a brick, me
lol

:mrgreen:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> These news reports need to be repeated often---stories like this has been going on forever! We can't stop the climate from changing, although there is a very vocal group that have done a quite the job getting people to believe people are the cause. A while back there were articles saying that we were going to have another ice age. Thanks for posting this.


The Earth has always gone thru massive climate changes and I believe humans have the least impact. Solar activity, Earth's rotation, meteors, volcanic eruptions have all had major impacts on climate.

Humans were given responsibility to be stewards of the Earth, and I think we need standards for clean air and water. But current climate change and carbon credit/capture policies are a huge shell game transferring fortunes to select players without actually accomplishing anything significant. We could turn off every engine in North America and the impact on global climate would be insignificant.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Thanks! Had to get another service. We purchased a 100 year old cabin on forest service land. No running water, only propane for electricity. The cabin has quite the history. We have installed a solar panel and hooked it up to a battery. We think we might take the internet up there since dish wants almost $400 to cancel the service. My DH could get some work done up there away from all the work that needs to be done at the house.


Sounds like you have lots of work ahead of you. Can you share a little of the history?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> You are a teacher? What grade(s) do you teach? I retired this year...had a principal who made my life a nightmare, ruining my health, demeaning me every chance he had, and often would yell at me for asking questions. 1/3 of the staff quit, and 6 other teachers quit after school started-- one shortly before Christmas! I miss my colleagues and students, but don't miss him at all!


Oh - great! Another teacher! What did you teach?

I'm a retired teacher. I started late - at 50- as a kindergarten parapro for 8 years. Then I taught first grade for 5 years. I know about principals like that. I was lucky - had a wonderful one - kind to teachers and kids, especially special needs kids. BUT - don't cross the line, or you were in hot water. I retired when he was still there.

He retired and was replaced by a principal like yours. Teachers complained so much that they moved her to the central office, and she works behind a computer where she can't hurt anybody! The new principal is a LITTLE better.

I go back there once a week to work with two 2nd grade girls on reading and then two 2nd grade boys on math. I love working with the children, but once a week really isn't enough. They need help every day. Two are going into special ed.

I left because of the standardized testing. Every day I was trying to teach children things they weren't ready to learn. Very frustrating, and I felt I wasn't doing the right thing for them. It is really against my principles to teach that way. I used to say I'm yesterday's teacher. My grade level had a lot of women who had been to college when I was, and they became disillusioned, too. They're all retired now.

Like you, health was also an issue. I got shingles in the Fall, and I decided then I'd had enough.

I still keep a sign made for me at my retirement party. It says, "No more CRCT!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Giz,
> 
> We should talk. I had a similar experience. Caused me to retire. People found me sobbing at my desk. Could not trust the person. It was one of the worst experiences of my life. And how I loved my job... I thought she would kill me (physically).


Terrible. Don't you wonder how these people get in positions of power? And who trains them? We've had quite a few very bad principals in my county in the last few years.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow we are getting an abundance of honeysuckle this year - and so early too.
> Usually the honeysuckle comes in when I am picking blackberries in early July as I can smell their sweet scent in our driveway and other parts of the property.
> I hope everyone here is getting their share of lovely honeysuckle too.


I dearly love honeysuckle! I wanted to plant some, but DH was afraid it would take over. He's the gardener, so I left it up to him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thanks! Had to get another service. We purchased a 100 year old cabin on forest service land. No running water, only propane for electricity. The cabin has quite the history. We have installed a solar panel and hooked it up to a battery. We think we might take the internet up there since dish wants almost $400 to cancel the service. My DH could get some work done up there away from all the work that needs to be done at the house.


A 100-year old cabin - that sounds wonderful! I hope you'll tell us more about it. Have you stayed there yet?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Bonbf3--
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here you go dear lady! Luck to you!


That's pretty, Jane.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m just using the burgundy throughout as it`s my friends choice.
> My circular needles are holding up brilliantly thanks westy.
> The last time hubby took them to be replaced and to show them the receipt at customer service. hubby asked them if there was a recall on them because I had 2 circs break in as many weeks. They checked on the computer and didn`t see any type of recall, but exchanged them without any hassles. And yayy they finally had size 8`s in stock at last!!
> 
> ...


Well 50 is a milestone birthday! I hope he gets the message!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> I have one word for any teacher right now..RUN! I am so happy. There were days I sobbed as I had to greet my class in the morning. He made my life miserable even after I quit. I just hope he gets what he sowed...he calls himself a Christian, but he doesn't practice what he preaches. I wish you the best in your retirement. It was the best decision for me. My health is back, I am sleeping, and I have lost some wrinkles without spending any money!


That's terrible! What did you teach, gjz? Did you teach for a long time?

I agree - retirement does help a lot.

Teaching is a huge job, and I didn't do it very long. Like you, I would NOT recommend it. Not nowadays.

I went to work at 6:30 in the morning (as did most of the older first grade teachers), stayed until after dark almost every day, went home and graded papers. Planned on the weekends. It got a LITTLE better with experience, but then everything changed with standardized testing, which i learned in the sixties had a very limited use. Now - it's the holy grail.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Giz,
> 
> I did run. I never want bad to happen to people, but I hope she gets it. On my last day, I never said goodbye her. She knew it. However, I had to retire - too old for a new job. Also, I was burned out. I had no energy left from her.
> 
> ...


THat's heartbreaking. Were you a teacher, LL? For some reason, I thought you had another job.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You would think the administration is there to back the teachers. Sadly they seem to be power hungry. I taught high school in the early 70's. The principal was new (his first school as principal). I rubbed him the wrong way, I guess. After my first year, he cut me to part time. I asked him to wait until school started in the fall, to change the contract. Of course, he changed it right away. I was pregnant before school started that fall. Then he wanted to increase my contract. I was having some difficulty with the pregnancy so I kept my part time. Then the next year he reduced the contract again, so this time I was out of the protection of the union contract. He did not think a mother with young children should be working. It did take him three years. I was not the only one he did this to. He was forced out of the school system 5 years later in disgrace.
> 
> I am not sorry I lost my job, I went back as a substitute teacher when my youngest was in 2nd grade. Then retired 20 years later.


I remember those days when they made judgments about women working when they had children. Then they took it out on them. That's illegal now - supposedly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You would think the administration is there to back the teachers. Sadly they seem to be power hungry. I taught high school in the early 70's. The principal was new (his first school as principal). I rubbed him the wrong way, I guess. After my first year, he cut me to part time. I asked him to wait until school started in the fall, to change the contract. Of course, he changed it right away. I was pregnant before school started that fall. Then he wanted to increase my contract. I was having some difficulty with the pregnancy so I kept my part time. Then the next year he reduced the contract again, so this time I was out of the protection of the union contract. He did not think a mother with young children should be working. It did take him three years. I was not the only one he did this to. He was forced out of the school system 5 years later in disgrace.
> 
> I am not sorry I lost my job, I went back as a substitute teacher when my youngest was in 2nd grade. Then retired 20 years later.


Joey - did you sub for twenty years? Wow - you must be very flexible. I did it for a while, but my heart wasn't in it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It sounds terrible. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. I had a lot of seniority. However, I felt that I could not do my job. I felt that something was going to happen and I would not have support. The school is in a lot of trouble now as far as dissatisfaction. We had a vote of no confidence and most people were in. No one was listening. I was not the only one - 100% of the faculty felt as I did. They just were not able to leave.


Isn't it sad to see a school go downhill? The school where I taught has done that. It's a darn shame. Poor leadership (after the good guy left) and kids with no discipline or support at home. That's a losing combination.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have a retired teachers group that meets 6 times during the school year. (3 in fall and 3 in spring). It is a good way to stay connected.


We have one, too. We have lunch every month. I almost always miss it because I'm gone so much on Mondays (visiting gk's) - or just getting back and too pooped to pop!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haven't caught up but did you hear about poor Lois? Couldn't happened to a better person. Bless her heart. Trey Gowdy getting death threats now . We knew that would happen. Dems don't want the truth to come out.


I heard that, too. Death threats - how low can this country sink?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to Bonnie, Joey and KPG for explaining your election primary system. I understand the process a little better - it's an election to select your candidates before the final election in Nov.

Canada works on the parliamentary system, so only party members within a constituency can vote to select the party's candidate - other citizens do not have any input to that selection. Eligible citizens then vote for their candidate on the formal election day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> That is a good idea...we get together frequently for some adult beverages. I still enjoy talking about best practices and hearing about the new experiences for my colleagues. The ones that have moved to different schools are excited to be rid of the headache and are enjoying their new schools. It is important to stay connected.


Our group seldom talks shop. I'm just as glad because I am so completely frustrated with the state of education right now. Our county is so messed up that I can't imagine how they can fix it without a complete overhaul. We don't teach children any more. We teach "process." We don't inspire children to find out about the world. We teach them "skills," translated as ways to get high test scores. Gone are the days of classroom plays (we had a great one, even in first grade! So much fun! and full of necessary reading material), days spent outside climbing the hills and hiking the nature trail and writing in journals, planting seeds, watching caterpillars become butterflies and then releasing them. Those are the real learning experiences. Off my soapbox - I'm getting red in the face!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Are you still teaching, Bonnie?


No. I retired in 2007. I miss it, probably always will, but I have plenty of grandkids to do those things with now. Thank goodness.

I think teaching is in my blood. My son also is just a natural teacher - except his occupation is transportation engineer. But he loves to explain, loves to work with kids, teach them games, show them how to do new things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to Bonnie, Joey and KPG for explaining your election primary system. I understand the process a little better - it's an election to select your candidates before the final election in Nov.
> 
> Canada works on the parliamentary system, so only party members within a constituency can vote to select the party's candidate - other citizens do not have any input to that selection. Eligible citizens then vote for their candidate on the formal election day.


Interesting. Is every citizen in a constituency?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Interesting. Is every citizen in a constituency?


Yes - a constituency is just a geographic region. Right now we have 308 federal constituency ridings so we have 308 Members of Parliament.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's how I feel about teaching. I can't remember when I wrote this - a good many years ago. It wasn't written for any reason, just from the heart. Teaching was a noble profession, and I loved my teachers.


"Teaching is mankind's continuous expression of hope. It is a sign of the unsung generosity of human beings that so much time and energy are devoted to giving our children what we have learned, along with the earnest hope that they will use it, expand it, and pass it on - and on again - far into a future which we can only imagine.

It is the information of generations that we impart. Speed is not essential. We are all keepers of parts of the puzzle. We cannot manage this alone; we need one another. What one misses, another retrieves. And mankind as a whole is served."


This is not the philosophy nowadays, but it's how I still feel.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Re:school. In my hubbys senior year (1977), he had a homeroom teacher who was also his shop teacher. During the deer hunting season, he used to take some kids from his class hunting as long as they brought in their permission slips. This teacher even used to bring in his gun collection to show the class. There is no way in the world that would happen now.The school would be on lockdown and the teacher would be arrested.
In this day and age, shop isn`t even taught at the local high schools here. They are bussed to the local school of technology instead!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Re:school. In my hubbys senior year (1977), he had a homeroom teacher who was also his shop teacher. During the deer hunting season, he used to take some kids from his class hunting as long as they brought in their permission slips. This teacher even used to bring in his gun collection to show the class. There is no way in the world that would happen now.The school would be on lockdown and the teacher would be arrested.
> In this day and age, shop isn`t even taught at the local high schools here. They are bussed to the local school of technology instead!


Things are very different now. When I was growing up, teachers would stay late to help children who needed it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I dearly love honeysuckle! I wanted to plant some, but DH was afraid it would take over. He's the gardener, so I left it up to him.


Good idea. It is very invasive . I am fighting it all the time. Almost as bad as kudzu.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well 50 is a milestone birthday! I hope he gets the message!


If he doesn't just keep saying how you wish you had them. That always works to let little hints.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A little math & political humour --


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Earth has always gone thru massive climate changes and I believe humans have the least impact. Solar activity, Earth's rotation, meteors, volcanic eruptions have all had major impacts on climate.
> 
> Humans were given responsibility to be stewards of the Earth, and I think we need standards for clean air and water. But current climate change and carbon credit/capture policies are a huge shell game transferring fortunes to select players without actually accomplishing anything significant. We could turn off every engine in North America and the impact on global climate would be insignificant.


That is so true. Wasn't it during the Renaissance Era that England was freezing all the time? (My friend said that is why when you go to the Faire the costumes are so hot to wear)

Any reason to divert attention away from: Benghazi, The IRS, Obamacare, the sergeant held in Mexico, Syria, Russia, shovel ready jobs, tax increases...... the list goes on and on. He is nothing more than a Socialist Empty Suit (ses). Even 25+ Dems voted last night with the Republicans to hold 'what's her name' in contempt of Congress over the IRS scandal. The IRS terrifies Americans across all party lines, so those Dems must be getting an earful from home.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to Bonnie, Joey and KPG for explaining your election primary system. I understand the process a little better - it's an election to select your candidates before the final election in Nov.
> 
> Canada works on the parliamentary system, so only party members within a constituency can vote to select the party's candidate - other citizens do not have any input to that selection. Eligible citizens then vote for their candidate on the formal election day.


In the USA, the state legislatures used to seat our Senators. However, the rules needed to be changed and did change because too many seats went repeatedly vacant so some states had no or only half their allotted representation.

However, as in most things in life, $$$$$ talk. Now you need millions to even think about campaigning for a run to become a US Senator.

I didn't understand Canada's system; thanks for letting us know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A little math & political humour --


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, please tell me where to see the dresses. Thanks.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257845-1.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim - good morning!

I'm curious but afraid to ask; what did you and your family think of the curry meal? 

Fingers crossed ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, it is always something.

A particular wild turkey has learned how to get to one of our bird feeders and he chows down several times a day.

I have to run at him with my arms waving and screaming to get him to fly away.

Next, BB gun (scare - not kill). I didn't know turkeys have memory retention for food sources.

Turkey!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Life's more interesting that way, LL. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A little math & political humour --


Cute. Glad they didn't find the slide rule hidden in his daughter's barbie case!

Anybody remember slide rules? My husband carried one wherever he went (waaay back in the 1960's - engineering student).I never could figure out the thing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I tell people that I was a substitute teacher for 20 years, I also say I "served my time." Almost all of it was at the high school level (10-12 grades). I would do almost anything except Phy Ed and Music. I became smarter when dealing with administration. Along with one of the other teachers that was mistreated back in the 70's, we started a union. She was the spokesman, and I did the legal stuff.


Wow - that must have been a big deal! No union where I worked. One teacher came to us from a union. We were standing at the copy machine when someone came in with yet another ridiculous repetitive paperwork assignment for us. The previously-union teacher said, "They can't tell us to do that without giving us time to do it." I laughed and cried at the same time - they did it all the time! (It was mainly one administrator who delegated just about everything to the teachers so she had more time for socializing.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is so true. Wasn't it during the Renaissance Era that England was freezing all the time? (My friend said that is why when you go to the Faire the costumes are so hot to wear)
> 
> Any reason to divert attention away from: Benghazi, The IRS, Obamacare, the sergeant held in Mexico, Syria, Russia, shovel ready jobs, tax increases...... the list goes on and on. He is nothing more than a Socialist Empty Suit (ses). Even 25+ Dems voted last night with the Republicans to hold 'what's her name' in contempt of Congress over the IRS scandal. The IRS terrifies Americans across all party lines, so those Dems must be getting an earful from home.


I think Hill's shaking in her shoes over this Benghazi investigation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257845-1.html


They are beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, it is always something.
> 
> A particular wild turkey has learned how to get to one of our bird feeders and he chows down several times a day.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see that video! Not the bb gun - you waving your arms and screaming at the turkey. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like I'm the early bird today. Going to church - GS playing drums - music is all 8th graders, and this is the next-to-last time before they move on to high school. Next week is the last. I will miss that so much. I'm so delighted with this talent that I never suspected he had. 

After that, shopping for his little sister's bday. She's the one I taught to crochet last summer. This summer she wants to learn to knit. The crocheting didn't go real well. Is 9 too young to knit? Nah - she said a boy in her class knits scarves and hats! 

I'm rambling again. Sorry. Give me an inch and I take a mile.

I hope everyone has a lovely day. If you get a chance, check out KPG's dresses - so pretty!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to see that video! Not the bb gun - you waving your arms and screaming at the turkey. :lol:


Bonnie, the picture in my mind is hilarious,I'm still laughing. I'm with you I would love to see a video of that. sorry KPG that is just too funny. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, it is always something.
> 
> A particular wild turkey has learned how to get to one of our bird feeders and he chows down several times a day.
> 
> ...


Wild turkeys are very smart. Not at all like the domestically raised turkeys destined for our dinner table.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

kpg, those dresses are adorable and I love the colors. What pattern did you use?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257845-1.html


Thanks for posting as these are beautiful! You are so talented. You made both in the past 2 weeks? You are fast!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's how I feel about teaching. I can't remember when I wrote this - a good many years ago. It wasn't written for any reason, just from the heart. Teaching was a noble profession, and I loved my teachers.
> 
> "Teaching is mankind's continuous expression of hope. It is a sign of the unsung generosity of human beings that so much time and energy are devoted to giving our children what we have learned, along with the earnest hope that they will use it, expand it, and pass it on - and on again - far into a future which we can only imagine.
> 
> ...


You are right, Bon as even teachers today are only in it for the money. I was a sub for about 1 year, but found the teachers to be very hateful & verbally abusive. They treated all subs the same way not just me.

One teacher even had some of the students to help her when she was very cruel--talk about teaching those students how to bully! I quit after telling the superintendent. He said I cannot control the hen fights!

Too bad you couldn't stay in the schools as I'll bet your students were well taught.

Oh, I was not allowed to use the blackboard even during the math class. Each class only had such a few minutes that I don't know how any student grasped the concept of any class.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> kpg, those dresses are adorable and I love the colors. What pattern did you use?


Thump, your grands are growing so fast & soooo sweet. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, it is time for me to volunteer at the hospital. I give out information & set at a desk so no work involved plus I'm allowed to knit/crochet. Such fun!

Chat later sweet ladies enjoy the day. It will be 86 today--hot! I turned on the AC as the house would get too hot late in the day.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258965-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

